# Orchidman's Medium tech 10g



## orchidman

and my HOB filter just broke....


----------



## Betta Maniac

Yea for more bettas on the forum!!! I know I'm ridiculous, but they're just the coolest fish around. I think the scape looks fab. Your fish is going to love it.


----------



## orchidman

Glad you like the scape. Doesn't look half as nice with all this annoying algae!! I love bettas. I'm probably going to get a ct. 

Doyou thinking have too much light?


You can call me Bob


----------



## Cottagewitch

I'm sure Hoppy or one of the others will chime in on the lights but I just wanted to say I think your tank is beautiful.


----------



## Hilde

orchidman said:


> i first planted it june of '10. it had 2 dps.
> 
> about a week ago ( 1-7-10) it started to get algae again  so i cut the lighting to about 8 hours a day.
> 
> flora- 1 echinodorus amazonicus, 1 anubias. i have sone jungle vals and dwarf sag on the way. should be here the same time as the root tabs.


What are dps? 

I would try a siesta period with the light. Lights on 3hrs 2x with 3hrs off between. It helped me get rid of string algae. With my tank I have found imbalance of nitrates causes algae. Have you tested your nitrates? 

I think with the plants you have root tabs will be enough. What brand did you order? My favorite are the API brand. Find them at LNT cheap with no shipment cost.

The echinodorus amazonicus, will get to big for that tank. Have been told it will even out grow a 30 gallon tank. Perhaps pulling leaves off will slow the growth down.


----------



## orchidman

i love my driftwood, it creates nice caves and hiding places. the best part was i found it, so it was free 

DP stands for Dwarf Puffers. they are cute little buggers

i just set my timer so i can do the siesta thing.

i had my water tested at petco when i got my CAEs. they said it looked good, and when i asked for the exact specs, they said -

ph-around 7
ammonia-0
nitrate-0
nitrite-around 10

so your saying i will probably not need any dry ferts, if i have the root tabs? im getting the root tabs from another member from the SNS

im not even sure if my sword will even live.. to tell you the truth. it doesnt look so good with the algae. its not too healthy either. 

i want to get some kind of carpet plant for the right hand for front. and maybe the left side too


----------



## orchidman

i think i got my nitrate and nitrites mixed up! whichever is normal to have around 10, than thats what it is


----------



## orchidman

they have the gla ferts in stock now. so if you dont think root tabs will be enough, i will get them. even though i really cant afford it :\


----------



## orchidman

any ideas for a background?


----------



## Cottagewitch

orchidman said:


> any ideas for a background?



I typical spray paint my backs before filling them up. You could do a roll on paint. Or get some adhesive backed vinyl from a sign maker and stick that on. I've heard of people using window tinting as well.


----------



## Hilde

orchidman said:


> so your saying i will probably not need any dry ferts, if i have the root tabs?
> 
> i want to get some kind of carpet plant for the right hand for front


With the plants you have now you should be okay with just root tabs. If you get a carpet plant like Lilaeopsis mauritiana you will need CSM+B. Ferts you can probably get cheaper at aquarium fertilzier. 



Cottagewitch said:


> I typical spray paint my backs before filling them up. Or get some adhesive backed vinyl from a sign maker and stick that on. I've heard of people using window tinting as well.


I use fabric. I just tape on the back with Gorilla tape. It is cheap, versital and there are many options. I think a blue background would make the wood pop out.


----------



## orchidman

i was planning on just getting one from the lfs. i think that would be easier at this point. but i am planning on painting my 20 long. but i like how i can change it around if itts not painted.

what colors would you think? i was thinking black, but i cant get that at the lfs, and it might make the tank seem smaller


----------



## Cottagewitch

The problem with those lfs backgrounds is that sooner or later water gets between the glass and the background and leaves hard water spots.


----------



## orchidman

oh, that wouldnt be good. 

what the cheapest way to get a nice background that makes the tank looks open without taking away from the plants. id like to do something that is easy, i cant paint it now b/c its full


----------



## Betta Maniac

Buying one of the ones that goes on the back seems the best option to me. They're all double sided, and usually at least one of them will be a simply solid black or dark blue. I skipped this step too, and now have to figure out how to deal with it.


----------



## orchidman

how would i attach the background? tape?


----------



## Betta Maniac

They sell a special fixative for it (note: I have never put a background on tank).


----------



## Splendid Splendens

Subsribed! Can't wait to see a Betta in there!
For a background you could take a piece of dark (dark blue, green, brown, or black) coroplast behind the tank and secure it with a matching colored tape or use silicon on the edges so water can't get in.


----------



## orchidman

coroplast? whats that?

yay  i have my first subscriber. hopefully i will find a nice betta tomorrow. too bad i dont have any lfs around, im just going to petco. usually they have some pretty nice stuff though. however, im nbot going to get one if there isn "the one" im content with waiting until i find that perfect betta  

is it better to introduce the cardinals before or after the betta? or would it be acceptable at the same time? id like to take advantage of the 99 cent sale


----------



## orchidman

also, how many would be a good stock? 

i was thinking

1 betta
6 cardinal tetras
3 otos

sound good? or could i have more cardinals?


----------



## Splendid Splendens

I think that would be good but you could probably get away with a few more tetras depending on your Betta.


----------



## orchidman

So like 10? 

Anyone know about introduction sequences?


You can call me Bob


----------



## Splendid Splendens

Sorry that I missed that first reply, DUH! Hahaha
Coroplast is pretty much just plastic cardboard. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coroplast
It's really cheap, easy to cut, and waterproof.
I use it for making lids and such but it works for backgrounds too.

That's good that you're being picky about your Betta - make sure what you get is what you want! I am no longer that picky really as I have had so many and I know I will have many more, but I'm still rather selective haha.

As for adding the Cardinals and such, I would say get them both at once, here is why; Most people would say add the Cardinals first wait a week or so and add the Betta after. However, because you're going for the Betta as your "main fish" as I've always done (because let's face it they're friggin awesome) I would advise you to get them at the same time; this way you'll be able to return the tetras (at least for store credit) if it doesn't work out. Otherwise you'd have to set up another tank or think of some other solution if the Betta wasn't liking it.
So yeah I would say buy them at the same time, put the cardinals in first (as well as their water) and leave them in for about 15 mins with the Betta in the bag floating in the tank. Make sure you open the bag for the Betta, and turn the lights off.

Edited to Add:
As far as shoal size goes, I would say that you could have 8, but honestly I would cut the Ottos though.

AqAdvisor says with 6 Cardinals and a Betta you're 97% stocked.


----------



## orchidman

FrogFarm said:


> Sorry that I missed that first reply, DUH! Hahaha
> Coroplast is pretty much just plastic cardboard. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coroplast
> It's really cheap, easy to cut, and waterproof.
> I use it for making lids and such but it works for backgrounds too.
> 
> That's good that you're being picky about your Betta - make sure what you get is what you want! I am no longer that picky really as I have had so many and I know I will have many more, but I'm still rather selective haha.
> 
> As for adding the Cardinals and such, I would say get them both at once, here is why; Most people would say add the Cardinals first wait a week or so and add the Betta after. However, because you're going for the Betta as your "main fish" as I've always done (because let's face it they're friggin awesome) I would advise you to get them at the same time; this way you'll be able to return the tetras (at least for store credit) if it doesn't work out. Otherwise you'd have to set up another tank or think of some other solution if the Betta wasn't liking it.
> So yeah I would say buy them at the same time, put the cardinals in first (as well as their water) and leave them in for about 15 mins with the Betta in the bag floating in the tank. Make sure you open the bag for the Betta, and turn the lights off.
> 
> Edited to Add:
> As far as shoal size goes, I would say that you could have 8, but honestly I would cut the Ottos though.
> 
> AqAdvisor says with 6 Cardinals and a Betta you're 97% stocked.


I'd like the Otos to help with the algae a bit. Plus I already have one oto. 

Maybe I'll get 6 tetras and the otos


You can call me Bob


----------



## Splendid Splendens

Yeah you could do that, and set up a little 5 gallon nano for a Betta and some snails.
Or you could cut it down to 4 tetras.


----------



## orchidman

you really think it would be overstocked with 2-3 otos, a betta, and 6-tetras? i thought 6 was a minimum number for tetras to be happy. im def getting a betta


----------



## Splendid Splendens

Yeah 6 is supposed to be the min as far as I know though I have seen people keep less, so I'm not sure. I guess that it would be okay but I think it may be pushing it with the Ottos, not sure though. Try Aqua Advisor and see what it says. Maybe go with smaller tetras?

http://aqadvisor.com/


----------



## orchidman

it said i could do neons, so ill do that! thanks


----------



## Splendid Splendens

No problem. 
Yeah Neons are great, that's what I have in with Phantom.
I like Cardinals too but don't have the room. Neons are relatively the same, though.


----------



## orchidman

i didnt realize that cardinals were bigger. and to be truthful, cardinal tetra sounds better and less " clown puke gravel"-ish than neon tetra. i didnt know they were that different besides the coloration

thanks!


----------



## Splendid Splendens

Yeah no problem.
You wanna go really small check out Green Neons - they're tiny.
But make sure they're full-grown if putting them with a Betta, or they might end up as snacks.

Haha neon tetra does sound a little stupid I suppose, could always call them Innesis. Haha


----------



## orchidman

haha, ill keep my eye out for green neons


----------



## Betta Maniac

orchidman said:


> you really think it would be overstocked with 2-3 otos, a betta, and 6-tetras? i thought 6 was a minimum number for tetras to be happy. im def getting a betta


It really depends on how heavily planted your tank is. More plants = more fish.


----------



## orchidman

im planning on heavilly planting this baby  i love plants. but i think i will stick with my current stocking list. at least for now 

i dont really like the way anubias looks when the rhizome and roots are exposed, it doesnt look clean. how can i hide at least the roots?


----------



## orchidman

i just got my fish  

i ended up getting a "king betta" aka giant halfmoon plakat. it is blue, and i will post pictures when he settles in

i also got 6 neon tetras, but it looks like only a few will survive  they havent been introduced yet, and most are lying on the bottom of the bag, =[

more plants should be here soon


----------



## Betta Maniac

Cool. I'd love to be able to compare and contrast the Petco "kings" (I don't know why it irks me so much that they misuse that term, but it does) and the giant I got from Thailand.


----------



## orchidman

sure! 

update-all of my neons have died  they havent even acclimated yet :'( at least i havent gotten attached yet

by betta is blue, his colors come out soo well when he flares


----------



## orchidman

so i was at petco, looking at the filters, and i called petsmart to ask for a price check and availability for the aquaclear 20. they told me they were on sale and they had them in stock. upon arriving at petsmart, they had none! so i talked to the manager, and i got them to give me the aquaclear 30 or the same price. so now i have a nice clean and effective filter 

ive named the plakat Leroy. im very fond of him already <3

here are some pictures

this one has the most accurate color for the blue in his tail 










this one is a good picture of his fin shape and it showcases the red in his tail. the real-life coloration is a mix of this and the first pictures










another nice picture.


----------



## PurpleVal

I'm intrigued by your tank journal so far so I thought I would give my two cents. Personally I would but more ottos. I have 5 ottos with my Betta in his ten gallon and I don't think it could be a better match. Schooling ottos are the cutest.


----------



## orchidman

i have been trying FOREVER to find more otos. petsmart never has them. but id like to try to get them before the sale is over. they wouldve had them today when i went to get more tetras, but they got a small shipment on tuesday because of the nasty weather here. 

i got 6 more neons
and i got 3 ghost shrimp. hope they dont become food. and i put a black background on it ( looks great ). the neons are shoaling nicely. occasionally two will go off by themselves, but they always make their way back. i think they are the same ones each time ( idk why they do this ). i fed Leroy when i introduced them, they get along fine  Leroy likes to follow them, almost like he wants to be in the school lol, but he is never aggressive. the shrimp are super cool, and you can see the red bloodworm bits inside them when they eat, lol! when he isnt following the neons, Leroy is either practicing flaring or make a bubble nest. does that ( bubble nest ) mean he is happy?

my younger brother named the neons. he named them bluey, goldie, puffy, muffy, fin, and finny. LOL!! 

and the one shrimp i can tell apart, i named him Edwardo.

im getting pictures for you right now. shouldnt be much longer

i also cleaed up the algae. root tabs and plants should be here today or tomorrow


----------



## orchidman

PLANTS ARE HERE!!! they look GREAT!!  ill take pics after i plant them


any advice on how to make sure they are clean? no snails/algae? for now i just stuck the bag into the tank, to get the temperature back up.  im excited


----------



## Betta Maniac

He's BEAUTIFUL! Much prettier than the other PetCo giants I've seen. Do you know how big he is? I checked my PetCo again (when buying meds last night) and while they now have Halfmoons (a couple nice ones too!), I still haven't seen any giants.


----------



## orchidman

he is so much prettier in real-life when you can see his colors shimmer and change. as soon as i put his bag into the tank to acclimate, he flushed BRIGHT blue 


he is about 1 3/4 - 2 inches. not including the fins. i was kind of worried if he would be aggressive, after watching him tear up the blood worms. but he is a big teddy bear ;D


----------



## Betta Maniac

Even sick Crowley is a mighty hunter when it comes to blood worms, LOL! He tore into them like crazy this morning.


----------



## orchidman

gotta love them!

ps. i always thought you were a guy for some reason....did i read somewhere you are a gal? just a random question. sorry if its to creeper-ish

pics are coming


----------



## orchidman

here are the pics of the neons. ill get more pics when i add the extra plants

neons









neons and a shrimp









grabbed the wrong slider in LR, but this looks kinda cool









more neons









Another shrimp


----------



## Betta Maniac

orchidman said:


> gotta love them!
> 
> ps. i always thought you were a guy for some reason....did i read somewhere you are a gal? just a random question. sorry if its to creeper-ish


Not creeper-ish at all. Totally a chick, LOL!


----------



## orchidman

LOL! idk why i thought you were a guy. but i just did! haha


----------



## Betta Maniac

Honestly, I get that a lot online. So clearly there's something masculine about the way I type . . .


----------



## orchidman

i think it was in your profile picture.... i typically think people are guys unless their profile picture is something obviously "girly"


----------



## orchidman

Planted it  they are so happy. I ordered 5vals and 15 dwarf sag. What I got was different, I got at least 10 vals and at least 25 dwarf sag. More likely 30!! 

It will look good when everything recovers from shipping.


You can call me Bob


----------



## orchidman

its starting to look like a real tank! 

but the neons arent really shoaling as well anymore...because they can hide i guess


----------



## orchidman

lost two neons  found the one body, cant find the other one. ill get replacements when i get otos on tuesday. what do you think about a mystery snail?


----------



## orchidman

here is a FTS its a bad picture, and it looks better in real life. but it will help you get an idea. there is a little bit of melting on the vals, but hopefully they will rebound.










any suggestions? the scape is kinda bland


----------



## angelicodin

Well it's been my experience that with my own tank as well as helping others, as well as a lot of the ADA tanks I've seen, that it dose not hurt to have some tall stem plants on the background to fill in the back wall. Depending on the colors and style you want I might be able to suggest some plants that are easy to obtain and easy to maintain.

EDIT: Couple questions:
-Is this a standard 10gallon tank size?
-CO2?
-Lighting power?


----------



## orchidman

i was hoping there would be enough vals to cover the back nicely, as it loks very sparse. id like to get some more stem plants in the future, but for now, im broke :\ but i would like some suggestions, please.

i think i posted it in the first post, but idk. the tanks is a standar 10G no CO2 is has 2 13W 6500K cfls in the stock hood. i thought that it would be too much light to keep it low-tech, but hoppy says it should be fine. so ill stick with the lights i have for now.


----------



## orchidman

Well the neons didn't get along with leroy as well as I had thought. During the day they are fine, but I came in tonight and there he was, with a neon hallway in his mouth D: 

What now? I'm attached to the neons and to Leroy! I think a ten gallon seems empty with just a betta and three Otos. 

I scooped up the remaining 4 neons and floated them in a cup in the tank. Idk what to do 
You can call me Bob


----------



## Betta Maniac

Ack! I haven't tried my guys with anything tiny yet. I'm hoping to try some CPD's in the 20L, but I may just buy more Kuhli Loaches instead.


----------



## orchidman

the neons arent even that small! i have no idea how he could have even gotten half in his mouth!!! 

what should i do??


----------



## Hilde

orchidman said:


> what should i do??


I wonder if distracting him with live food or a female in a bowl next to the tank would help. You could put some worms, those used for bait, in the tank.  OoglyBoogly has them in his tank. Keeps is fish busy.


On the other hand you could get some Cory's. If he is very aggressive though he will chase them into hiding.


----------



## orchidman

i meant what should i do with the neons. i cant keep them in here. also, any tankmates that he wouldnt attack?


----------



## Betta Maniac

Hard to know what he won't attack, but certianly something larger than the neons would be a good idea. Also, I'd try botttom feeders, as they won't be in his main "zone". My bettas all get on just fine with the corys in my tanks. 

As for what to do with the neons, maybe you can give them away on Craigslist?


----------



## orchidman

i got my brother to set up a small tank for the neons. idk, what else i could put in. im not sure how the cories would do. 

and scape ideas? to take it to the next level? maybe something that doesnt involve purchasing more stuff. im broke :\


----------



## Hilde

Cory's usually ignore most other fish to the point that they get their eyes attached by fish, such as kribs, when they have fry. If your Betta is aggressive he will go after them. With Betta you never know how they will behave. I have found getting one that doesn't stare me when I check him keeps to itself. 

Years ago, when I moved, I left a 20 gallon long tank with friends, which had a male Betta and guppies. He swam on the bottom. When he died they replaced him. The new one ate all of the guppies, so I was told.

If you want more tanks. Check out craigslist and freecycle. I once got several 10 gallon tanks free through craigslist.

Another thing you coud do with the neons is donate them to Petco or perhaps you can find an independent pet store that will give you credit.


----------



## orchidman

like i said, my brother is gonna take them

i think ill just get 2 more otos, and see how they do. maybe it would be a good idea to get 5 total?


----------



## AquaStudent

honestly you could have tried keeping the neons in the tank. I had a couple disappear at first but now I've had no problems with this group for a week (problems the first two nights but nothing since).

It may just take a few nights for your betta to get used to the tankmates.

You could also try Zebra Danios. I had some with my betta and they were just too quick for him to attack them. As long as they don't start fin nipping they will get along.

My only concern with Zebra and Leopard Danios is that their speed may be stressful to the betta. I haven't see any signs of stress from a danio but other people have, at times, reported this.


----------



## Hilde

I think otos are better than danios. For the danios I feel should be in a tank bigger than 10G. The otos are fast and stay on low ground, thus will be out of the way of the Betta.


----------



## orchidman

i wouldnt want to put danios in that small of a tank. ive done it befopre, but i felt bad. the neons are still in the tnak, and i havent seen any aggression. so hopefully *knock on wood* everything will be alright. 

im def getting more otos though


----------



## AquaStudent

Danios are better in something more like a 20 gallon but they are ok in a 10. I admit they don't live to their potential in a 10.

More otos are a good idea. I'm trying to convince my local walmart (sadly the best place for fish in the area) to carry some otos. I need to call them tomorrow.
I'm glad to hear that the neons are still doing ok. Although I thought you moved them to your brother's tank.


----------



## orchidman

i was going to get him to set a small one up, but he didnt yet. so it has to wait. there is some minor chasing going on.

ive had danios in a ten before. they were energetic, but i feel better with them in a larger tank. just my opinion.


----------



## orchidman

algae is creeping back  i think i might try starting with ei today or tomorrow. why wont it stop??? i got alot more plants like recommended, but its still creeping back


----------



## defiesexistence

You could do a little DIY yeast co2, the algae won't much like that, but any co2 is beneficial to the plant, no matter the tech.

But right now, be patient. If one of your orchids gets scale, and you treat it, you have the bugs gone, but there is still problems that the plant is working out. The plant will eventually recover and fix the damage, no? Think of the algae as the scale, and the plant as your plants, but also your tank in general. The algae will go away when the tank is balancing itself.


----------



## orchidman

speaking of scale, been battling that all summer!! grr!

i dont want to go the co2 route. ill be ordering some metricide soon which is a substitute for excel, which gives carbon...right?


----------



## orchidman

the neons are seeming to do fine. i think leroy has gotten used to them. plus, if i feed him well, they should be fine. so i got 3 more neons.

i also got 3 more otos, the sale is ending soon if anyone was thinking of getting something. get them soon. i dont excpect all to make it, so i will just exchange the dead ones if some die. i shouldve gotten extra to account for the fatalities, because its not often they have otos. but i didnt think of that until later 

i saw a fluval osaka, i kind of love it


----------



## sewingalot

orchidman said:


> speaking of scale, been battling that all summer!! grr!
> 
> i dont want to go the co2 route. ill be ordering some metricide soon which is a substitute for excel, which gives carbon...right?


Just be careful with dosing metricide/excel with dwarf sags and vals. It's known to kill them. I've personally did this twice. :icon_redf


----------



## orchidman

but some is beneficial for them, right? because it helps with the carbon. thats why i initially was gonna get it.

do you know how much i should dose the metricide? as its higher concentration than excel. all i know is NOT to use the activator

on a different note, i found some tiny little algae things. they are on a dwarf sag leaf, and it looks basically like tiny little dwarf sags, lol. they are the same size as a head of a pin though. and dark green 


i introduced the new fish, and they did fine 


im running out of blood worms, is it okay just to feed them betta pellets and flakes for the neons? idk if leroy will like the pellets


----------



## Hilde

orchidman said:


> algae is creeping back Why wont it stop???


You haven't corrected the imbalance yet.

How about picture, full front view?


----------



## orchidman

im working on correcting it. and i think im on the right track


----------



## defiesexistence

I second your 'grr' as far as scale/mealybug. Mine too.

DIY co2 takes about 20 minutes upkeep per week, and you won't lose plant mass. You will lose algae mass, though. It's really easy, and even a little bit (which is really all you'll need for a low tech) helps.

If Leroy is hungry enough, he will eat the pellets. Or the algae.

What you'll want to do with the metricide is start dosing in small amounts and gradually work your way up, and I think your vals should be fine. But I've never dosed anything so...


----------



## orchidman

ill make another post or do some searching once it gets here then.

i used neem oil for the scale. and for the mealies, i caught it soon enough i just had to use alcohol once or twice..phew!

i dont have room for the diy co2, let along money , the tank is on a small table that has about 1/2 inch on each side of the tank. and there isnt any storage underneath. 

id rather keep it low-tech. plus, if i do co2, wont i need higher light? so as not to get algae from too much co2 compared to the light. or is my light to high to not have co2?


----------



## orchidman

about the food...im just hoping that he will get hungry enough to eat the pellets, but not hungry enough to try to eat the shrimp or fish.....


its hard to get him up to the surface to eat as well. he likes to roam around the whole tank, and doestn sit on the top like my other bettas did


----------



## defiesexistence

I kept my co2 on top of my powerhead. And it would only cost for the sugar and etc., and the initial yeast, which is less than a dollar per packet, and you reuse the culture anyway.

Many people consider diy co2 low-tech. It is, after all, a plastic bottle filled with fermenting sugars. You won't need higher light for co2. All plants need some co2 to respirate. It's like their oxygen. Even if you have low-light, some proportionate co2 is a good thing. Maybe just a one-liter bottle if you have very low light, and you can fill it up more in the future if you need. If you've said so, sorry, but what kind of lighting do you have?


----------



## orchidman

alright, youve got me considering it  i saw pictures before and they had all these test tubes and intimidating things....do you have a tutorial link somewhere? wont the metricide provide some carbon?


----------



## Betta Maniac

orchidman said:


> about the food...im just hoping that he will get hungry enough to eat the pellets, but not hungry enough to try to eat the shrimp or fish.....


None of my bettas will eat pellets (and with tasty shrimp in the tank, why would Leroy?).


----------



## orchidman

i cant continually be feeding bloodworms. i had only intended to feed them until this pack ran out, and im on the last cube...


there is only one ghost shrimp and he is pretty good at hiding...

anything i can do? i really dont want to have to feed bloodworms


----------



## defiesexistence

YES! Possible convert, high-five. 

I'm not nearly awesome enough to have a tutorial, but I can tell you how to make the system. Nor do I know where you saw test tubes...?

Materials
Bottle with suitable lid
Airline hose
Bubble stone
Silicone, or glue
Needlenose pliers

Punch a hole in the lid of the bottle, preferably smaller than the airline hose. Feed the airline hose through the hole in the lid and pull it through with the pliers. (if you cut the hose on an angle, it'll work easier) If you do it right, you don't even need to seal it with silicone, but it's still a good idea to put some around the hole after you put the tubing in. Attach the other end of the tubing to a tiny bubble stone and stick it in your tank, and shake the mixture. Voila. Maybe unclear? I can attach a few links?

You also might want a bubble counter to prevent the yeast **** from getting in your tank.


----------



## Betta Maniac

orchidman said:


> anything i can do? i really dont want to have to feed bloodworms


You can TRY to feed him the pellets, but if he won't eat them, you'll need to feed him live or frozen foods. Bettas are well known for beign PICKY eaters and for not being willing to eat flakes or pellets (esp once they're had "real" food).


----------



## orchidman

i got him to eat two, but he spits them out and they sink, he chases them down then loses interest...


diy co2 sounds easy...ill try it right now!


----------



## orchidman

defiesexistence said:


> YES! Possible convert, high-five.
> 
> I'm not nearly awesome enough to have a tutorial, but I can tell you how to make the system. Nor do I know where you saw test tubes...?
> 
> Materials
> Bottle with suitable lid
> Airline hose
> Bubble stone
> Silicone, or glue
> Needlenose pliers
> 
> Punch a hole in the lid of the bottle, preferably smaller than the airline hose. Feed the airline hose through the hole in the lid and pull it through with the pliers. (if you cut the hose on an angle, it'll work easier) If you do it right, you don't even need to seal it with silicone, but it's still a good idea to put some around the hole after you put the tubing in. Attach the other end of the tubing to a tiny bubble stone and stick it in your tank, and shake the mixture. Voila. Maybe unclear? I can attach a few links?
> 
> You also might want a bubble counter to prevent the yeast **** from getting in your tank.


how much yeast and stuff do i need? i can get it around the house, but how much do i put in? you forgot that part...LOL:fish1:


----------



## orchidman

http://www.plantedtank.net/articles/DIY-Yeast-CO2/7/

nvm found this!


----------



## orchidman

how big of a bottle though?


----------



## defiesexistence

I purposely didn't give you a recipe, but I wanted you to find your own, and thus find more information. And it worked  I used a two liter bottle, so did the link. You'll have to fiddle with the amount. It's recommended that you fill it about 1/2 way, so I'd start with a 1 liter first because I don't want you to go crazy because I don't know what your lighting is. Just enough to give your plants an anti-algae foothold, and make the algae lose out, I should think. But I'm not proficient in co2 either. You may want to just do a 2 liter and spare yourself the trouble if a 1 liter isn't enough when half-full. It will be pretty unsightly, but saves time.


----------



## Betta Maniac

orchidman said:


> i got him to eat two, but he spits them out and they sink, he chases them down then loses interest...


This is pretty normal.


----------



## orchidman

well i did it with a 500ml water bottle, because it will fit nicely behind the tank, and concealed behind the backdrop.

i hope i wont have any trouble with using a smaller bottle. im okay with refilling it more often. 

will i still need excel then? if i have diy co2? i have not ordered it yet, so its not too late


----------



## orchidman

i see a few little bubbles on the airstone, is this co2? they arent coming off, just sitting on it


----------



## orchidman

now there is a pretty consistent stream  when will i see changes? a week?


----------



## Hilde

So what happened to the puffers?

I think your light is fine. Are the nitrates still 0? When my nitrates were 0 I had BBA problems. Seachem nitrogen or potassium nitrogen would help. Also spectricide stump remover is 100% potassium nitrogen. It is at Lowe's but it is not sold in all states, for it can be used to make fireworks. If you find it you get info on how to make solution at Rex Griggs site. 

Cheapest worms for fish are garden worms. I use to cut them up for my Betta. Come summer you can get the red bait worms and put them in the tank. The Betta will chase them.

I think your tank could handle 10 neons.


----------



## orchidman

nitrates are around 10, i got my levels mixed up in that post. i posted right after that i got it mixed up.

i had the puffers for a while last spring. it was my first planted tank venture, but before i read anything about it. i still had incandescents, and i had an algae outbreak a few months in. they did okay for a while, they they got stuck in the hair algae or something, not quite sure.but they died 

according to aquadvisor, my stocking level is 107%. it was at 98% but then i got 4 otos instead of three.


----------



## defiesexistence

Yes! That sounds good. And I made a convert :hihi: (pressurized is easier, but only maybe cost effective in the long run, by the by.)

You should start to see noticeable changes in about that, but don't expect miraculous results. It'll take a few weeks, but I can almost guarantee that your plants love you right now, but they won't show it just yet.


----------



## orchidman

should i set up another one? since im only using a bottle 1/4 the size recommended? another one could fit back there, but nothin much wider or taller. it certainly isnt costly, i found everything i needed around the house. 

im kind of worried about two if my otos, they ate so much algae and they have HUGE stomachs. i hope they are alright


----------



## defiesexistence

See how it goes, then set up another bottle if you want, or if it is needed. Really, what lighting do you have???

I've never kept otos, but they are probably just piggies, or pregnant. If they have a lot to eat, they have enough energy to breed. I think their bellies will be yellowish if they are pregnant, but I'm not sure. I'll try to scoop up a link or two for you, under "Fish".

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/99712-not-sure-if-oto-pregnant-sick.html


----------



## orchidman

i was just stating that im kinda worried, i dont think they are prego, just fat. no need to find a link...

the only reason i would set up a second co2 would be because i used a smaller bottle ( does that change anything? or do i just have to change it sooner? )


----------



## defiesexistence

Just have to change it sooner. You could try that second bottle if the first doesn't give you enough results in two weeks, and stagger it, because co2 production will go down after a few days, and as it starts to decrease, you can add another bottle.


----------



## orchidman

ill wait for a few weeks and see how it does. i really dont know what to compare it to though.


----------



## defiesexistence

Plant growth as normal, pre-algae. Or check to see if the algae is decreasing.


----------



## orchidman

ok! thanks

i hope it does better


----------



## defiesexistence

OH, and if everything is absolutely carpeted in algae, expect to wait longer.


----------



## orchidman

its not. its not actually that bad, but it will get bad soon


----------



## orchidman

i got leroy to take pellets! he actually likes them!


----------



## Betta Maniac

orchidman said:


> i got leroy to take pellets! he actually likes them!


*phew*


----------



## orchidman

i know! i wasnt sure if he would take them. but he did. when i walk by now, he sees me and comes to the front to say hi. and when i open the lid, he comes to the top for food, instead of waiting on the bottom like he used to.  otos are still fat!


----------



## defiesexistence

^Hehe, and so Leroy will be :red_mouth Good to hear he's not picky.

Hope the algae's not going to get bad with the addition of co2. Should help stop it.


----------



## orchidman

I hope it helps with the algae instead of making I worse!! But I think I have enough light that it should be fine. 


You can call me Bob


----------



## defiesexistence

It may make it spread for a week, but then the plants will recover and take the upper hand.

What kind of lighting do you have?


----------



## kharma

If you think betta's are picky eaters i advise staying away from seahorses lol. But really glad to hear you got him eating other foods.


----------



## orchidman

i have 2 13W 6500k cfls in the stock hood. thats what i was advised... it does look like it is spreading


do i still need to get the metricide??


----------



## defiesexistence

Yeah, that's a lot of light. Or at least enough to add another co2 bottle in three days (I should think?). Don't want to overload your system with co2 and cause more outbreak, so step it up gradually.


----------



## orchidman

I thought it was a bit much. I could just reduce the lighting. Or I could up the co2. What does everyone think?

Anyone know if I should still order the Metricide??


You can call me Bob


----------



## elliebellie

Maybe switch out one of the bulbs for a lower wattage? And see how it goes? I'm just barely learning about all this stuff myself :icon_eek:


----------



## orchidman

it should be fine now that i have DIY co2. im just wondering about the metricide...


----------



## orchidman

several new leaves on the amazonicus since adding root tabs


----------



## AquaStudent

root tabs really help out a lot. I was amazed when I first put down root tabs...my Crypts exploded!. I started out with 3 and now I have 6 or 7! They really are so helpful.


----------



## orchidman

they are! my amazon sword has about 6 new leaves. but the darn algae is getting worse DX i might just have to nuke it once it gets warm again. if i do, ill de-rim as well 

but the melting has slowed. i figured out my co2 wasnt diffusing, so it hasnt been helping  i have to do a WC and fix the co2 as well as clean up the nead plant matter.

i have 4 neons an 2 otos dissapear. i can only find on oto body and 2 tetra bodies. so ill take them back and get replacements. but i dont have all the bodies, so i cant get a replacement for all.... idk if i should keep trying? i definitely will with the otos, but idk about the tetras. but i dont just want to have two lonely tetras.... :\ ill have to figure it out. 

on another note, im going on a missions trip to ireland this spring, so i gotta save for that. so i wont be able to really invest anything else into tanks ATM..... but i can still enjoy the one i have, plus make preparations/plans for the 20 long. im going to de-rim it, at least the top rim


----------



## orchidman

de-rimming the 20 long now....hard work


----------



## AquaStudent

Good luck...don't slip


----------



## orchidman

thanks! the rim is off now, just have to get the silicone off. some places there are tiny chips, idk why :\ its most on one panel, which can serve as the back.... pics will come when im done


----------



## 04100824

This thread is *really* making me want to change up my tank. More so than I already did... Hmm. Can't wait to see the new pics!


----------



## orchidman

the tank i de-rimmed is a 20 long. not leroy's tank, his is the same.  ill post pics tomorrow. there is some residue from the silicone, that i dont know how to get rid of... 

glad you are inspired to change your tank.... post some pics


----------



## Betta Maniac

I really want to do this to my spare 20L . . .


----------



## orchidman

Try it! I only took the top rim off and t look awesome 


You can call me Bob


----------



## orchidman

ill get pics soon


----------



## orchidman

so i did a WC yesterday, and cleaned some algae. i also cleaned out some of the dead leaves and stuff. when i was working in the tank, i put the co2 output into the filter intake, so it will diffuse properly. 


this morning, i woke up to some pearling!!! =D


----------



## AquaStudent

that's a great thing to wake up to


----------



## orchidman

it is!!!!!! it wasnt that much, but it was SOOO encouraging. i was feeling a bit discouraged, but with the algae cleaned and the plants pearling, its given me lots of hope 

on a side note, i had a terrible dream, my rimless 20 long had a crack ( in my dream ) so it was great to wake up to pearling 

all fish are stable, but the scape looks messy 

im thinking ill have to set up my 20 long when it warms up, then transfer the inhabitants of the 10 gallon to the 20 long, then de-rim the 10 gallon and rescape.... just a thought


----------



## orchidman

lost another neons. im going to the petstore today, but im not going to replace the neons. they just werent working. i just feel bad for the one lone neon. im gonna get 2 more otos, so i have 4. i might cories, are there any that wont outgrow the ten gallon?


----------



## defiesexistence

Cories maybe get 2-3 inches, and IMO, that's not outgrown for a 10g. You can try searching for pygmy cories (about 1.5-2")?


----------



## orchidman

I might try pygmy cories I want something kith smaller size


You can call me Bob


----------



## AquaStudent

from what I've researched Pygmy cories are the best cory cat for a 10 g. You can keep them in schools the size cories prefer.


----------



## orchidman

now i just have to find them somewhere, lol!


----------



## tuffgong

Zid Zoolander has some in the SnS.


----------



## orchidman

its too cold to ship now. ill have to get them locally or wait. thanks!


----------



## defiesexistence

Has your algae pearling or is it all gone?


----------



## orchidman

There has been a little algae growth, since I started properly diffusing the co2. I've seen it pearling a little bit on the algae. I'm still doing a siesta photoperiod as well. 

I was away for the weekend. and I wasn't able to do my ei wc :/ I don't know what I should do now. I plan on simply doing a wc today and resuming ei dosing as well. Does that sound okay?


You can call me Bob


----------



## defiesexistence

I like the siesta. A siesta is very good. Tell Leroy that algae is the new, tastier spinach, and also trumps brussel sprouts. Has the algae growth been slowed compared to before co2?

You can also uproot the worst afflicted plants and try a 10% bleach dip for a couple of seconds to get the algae off, and replant them, if you wanted.

But I'm a bleachaholic. My answers have something to do with bleaching something to kill something. I'm bleaching my 10g as I type :icon_wink


----------



## orchidman

algae growth on the plants has slowed. and algae growth one everything else has slowed a TINY TINY bit. i take a paper towel to the glass when i do WCs

i may just end up nuking this one in the spring, once i get the 20 long set up and i can temporarily house the inhabitants of the 10 gallon in the 20 long


----------



## defiesexistence

Well, on the bright side, there's nothing like the satisfaction of knowing your tank has righted itself, and is in perfect balance with minimal algae, right? It'll get there, even if it seems to take the longest time in the world.

Don't nuke the whole thing, just the algae on the plants :biggrin:


----------



## orchidman

the other thing is, im not fully satisfied with the scape. it just looks messy right now. but im too broke to do anything about it.

im thinking i shouldve gotten blyxa instead of dwarf sag


----------



## defiesexistence

Hmm. Go for a hike, and pick up some rocks. I bring some acidic liquid with so I don't go all the way home with a backpack full of rocks that leech. Rocks are free that way, and you can find some pretty cool ones.


----------



## orchidman

im happy with the hardscape, not the plants right now. after they grow out though, ill be able to replant and adjust

but tell me about this acid on rocks thing!


----------



## defiesexistence

I use vinegar, but I really should use some muriatic (diluted hydrochloric, basically same effect as throwing up on the rocks and seeing if they fizz :icon_bigg). I bring a small dropper with on hikes, and I drip a little on a rock I like, to see if it'll dissolve minerals into the tank. If it's fizzless, I bring it home.


----------



## orchidman

oh! thats interesting, ill have to find somewhere to hike once it gets warm


----------



## defiesexistence

It's a tropical 48* here, I can loan you the money for the plane ticket so long as you pay me back in orchids, fish, and aquaria stuff. (Grass! And rooftops! Oh I missed them...)  I'm only halfway kidding, there's still enough snow to cover rocks here.


----------



## orchidman

its snowwy here too! there are places i can hike, just never crossed my mind before  im not setting up the tank id need the rocks for until spring anyways


----------



## defiesexistence

DO IT! FREE ROCKS!

Here's an idea for the algae http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...427-quick-question-about-peroxide-dosing.html but I don't know sensitive the oto's and Leroy will take it.


----------



## orchidman

thanks. i think think ill gove the co2 and the ei dosing a little longer. hopefully they will help


----------



## orchidman

here is an update...


i just looked at the old picture, and wow! the dwarf and and the vals actually grew!! haha. but the algae also grew  i have been lazy/not home so i havent dosed or done WCs in about a week and a half  ive been bad. but today is WC day and after i finish homework, ill do a WC and get back on track

ill see if i can find a picture for you guys. im probably going to buy a glass diffuser  for the diy co2 and get an extra for the 20 long when it gets set up. 

and im debating about a check valve or not.


----------



## AquaStudent

I know we're not supposed to post ebay links but this isn't my own product. I purchased this diffuser for my 10g and it would work great for you too.

[Ebay Link Removed]


----------



## orchidman

could you pm it to me? i was thinking of getting the diffuser from mordalphus- he has then more 5 shipping, and 6 dollars each. and i was gonna get too. pm me if you got a better deal!




well a routine WC turned into a major re-scape LOL took everything out. and its in tubberware. im eating for a sec. and updating. then ill finish.... its going to be a riparium!!!!xD about 2/3 filled with water. hopefully ill get some stems or something that will grow in the tank and come out. and im going to moint a small cattleya i have onto the DW that is sticking out. ill get pics tonight!


----------



## AquaStudent

The deal I was shown is $5.99 with free shipping. It's pretty legit too.

Stupid TPT for removing the link! I'm just trying to help a brotha out!


----------



## orchidman

Thanks for helping a bro out! I got you pm


It's late pics In the morning. I had a few extra plants, so I did small bowl type thing. I wonder if I could keep some shrimp in there


You can call me Bob


----------



## lauraleellbp

AquaStudent said:


> The deal I was shown is $5.99 with free shipping. It's pretty legit too.
> 
> Stupid TPT for removing the link! I'm just trying to help a brotha out!


LOL

PM is the ideal thing to do.

You can also suggest what search to run to pull an item up. roud:


----------



## orchidman

here are the pics! i like the scape better, but im still not satisfied. but i really am liking the riparium idea 

the filter is loud though! what can i do to make the filter not be loud? should i buy a sponge filter? im thinking of adding a few cories. definitely want to get some stems or something else in the tank. to add color

i have a small little cattleya mounted on the DW where it is out of the water. and im planning on getting more plants that will grow from the water and come out. and some that i can maybe hang in planters on the back.

BUT ill have to do something about the hood. easiest thing would be to put more powerful bulbs in the fixture. and then mount it on the wall high enough so i can have some short plants under.

any suggestions about the filter? should i get a sponge filter?

any suggestions about the light? would my idea work?

any plant ideas? some that will grown from the water out, and some that i can have in planters

are there any good sites i can just read about ripariums?

here are the pics










and the tiny cattleya


----------



## orchidman

im going to be getting some diffusers from the link aquastudent sent me.

i will have about 7 extra dollars to spend. if there are any sponge filters i should get. or i could get a kH and gH test kit. 

the test kit can wait, but if there isnt a sponge filter i could get now that would work and help with the noise....

or if there is anything else cheap you can think of i should get that would help with this riparium..


----------



## AquaStudent

The only way I could think of dampening the sound from the filter without significantly changing the scape is maybe moving the filter to the left slightly so that the output falls onto the driftwood. The scattering may be quieter than splashing onto the water.

I've seen people build up stonework (possible with woodwork too I'm sure) and use that as the output of the filter. You could set up some little waterfalls. It'd be a lot of work but could be very cool.


----------



## orchidman

thats what i did, the filter is as far left ( haha ) as it could be. and it still makes the noise. 

have you heard anything about the sponge filters the ebay guy is selling?


----------



## AquaStudent

No I'm afraid not. I can try to ask around but I'm sure they are decent quality. I don't know much about sponge filters as it is so I really don't want to be giving out advice.

If you get the opportunity could you check out the plan for my 5 gallon tank? I just got the tank in today and have been trying to finalize a plan http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/129151-5-gallon-tank-need-plan.html

Thanks


----------



## orchidman

ill take a look. 

here is the mini bowl.









AND BABY ANUBIAS I SAVED


----------



## defiesexistence

That is a cool little bowl, particularly with the background of orchids!!!!

Anyhow, what a rescape! I like all the grassy type plants.


----------



## AquaStudent

That bowl looks awesome! That piece of driftwood looks like it was MADE for that bowl. It fits perfectly!


----------



## orchidman

Thanks! I really love the bowl! I wonder if I could put anything in it. Maybe a few shrimp. 

The anubias was an old rhizome that broke off my other anubias. I planted the rhizome because I know that it sometimes works with orchids. Seems to be working. 

Thanks defie'!! I'll have to send you some pics! The grassy stuff the is dwarf sag I was telling you about. The tall ones are vals. And the two swords I divided from the one big sword I had in the front left

Thanks aquastudent! The opening is about the size of my palm. Believe it or not, the wood is from my very first scape with live plants- terrible at best!!

I'm really satisfied with the bowl! xD not so much with the 10g


You can call me Bob


----------



## orchidman

orchidman said:


> here are the pics! i like the scape better, but im still not satisfied. but i really am liking the riparium idea
> 
> the filter is loud though! what can i do to make the filter not be loud? should i buy a sponge filter? im thinking of adding a few cories. definitely want to get some stems or something else in the tank. to add color
> 
> i have a small little cattleya mounted on the DW where it is out of the water. and im planning on getting more plants that will grow from the water and come out. and some that i can maybe hang in planters on the back.
> 
> BUT ill have to do something about the hood. easiest thing would be to put more powerful bulbs in the fixture. and then mount it on the wall high enough so i can have some short plants under.
> 
> any suggestions about the filter? should i get a sponge filter?
> 
> any suggestions about the light? would my idea work?
> 
> any plant ideas? some that will grown from the water out, and some that i can have in planters
> 
> are there any good sites i can just read about ripariums?
> 
> here are the pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the tiny cattleya


any ideas?


----------



## AquaStudent

Why did you decide to go with the Ripararium? I don't really see any point to it because the plants you have really don't seem like they would grow out of the water. There's also no real "dry land" section...just a lower water level.

Does the extra waterflow from the water falling more blow your Betta around at all?

I just don't really understand why a ripaararium. I also feel like if you were doing any CO2 injection the extra water movement will diffuse it off before your plants had a good opportunity to put it to use.


----------



## orchidman

im not sure why. but when i was doing the waterchange, i noticed how cool it looked. ive always admired ripariums, and always wanted one. it seemed like this tank was telling me to make it a riparium. 

i dont have any riparium plants, other than the small orchid. but i was planning on getting some. 

the betta doesnt mind the extra flow. he has small fins so it doesnt bother him

there really isnt much more surface agitation than before.



now im 2nd guessing myself! should i go riparium or traditional aquarium?? i am planning on having some emersed plants on the dw that protrudes on the 20 long.


----------



## AquaStudent

Oh I'm sorry I didn't mean to make you second guess yourself. I was hoping it would confirm your ambitions.

If you have always wanted to make one then I say go for it! I didn't know you were planning on getting some more plants that are more designed for a riparium.

What plants were you thinking of getting?

Is there another way to position the driftwood so that some of it is sticking out of the water? I think that would give it a pretty cool effect.

If you've always wanted a Riparium then I say go for it!


----------



## orchidman

the thing is, looking at it now, i dont like it that much!

it wasnt from you, i was second guessing myself from the beginning. 

i think it will look good with the plan i have for the 20 long. better than this one. so ill see what people say in the pole! if i keep it, i plant on gradually lowering the water level, so the anubias is partially emersed


----------



## defiesexistence

I'll say traditional aquarium, unless you'd get a terrestrial plant that'd trail in the water, which would be pretty cool. Maybe get some regular old floating plants.

And you had better send me pics of those orchids. I have not yet drooled today.


----------



## orchidman

i filled it all the way up, and took out the baby catt. i got tired of the filter sound, LOL!

here you go defie' https://picasaweb.google.com/quaysan1/Orchids?authkey=Gv1sRgCPKLuZLh18PFiAE&feat=directlink


----------



## .Mko.

Wow i love it ! =)


----------



## orchidman

Picture it fully filled again. Lol. 

I'm soo glad you like it!! I really don't. But it's growing on me. And once it grows in and I can get some stems I hope it will look good. Thanks for the ego boost 


You can call me Bob


----------



## defiesexistence

orchidman said:


> here you go defie' https://picasaweb.google.com/quaysan1/Orchids?authkey=Gv1sRgCPKLuZLh18PFiAE&feat=directlink


I see an amaryllis among those orchids! LIAR!  Really, those were soo beautiful! Thank you for sharing! And the driftwood mount! Maybe I should mount a phal on cork and float it in a fish tank under t5's... And the purple den (I think) is downright drooled over! But my favorites are the pure white and the slightly pink phal!

Stems are a great idea! I'd send you some R. rotundifolia if it wasn't winter and it didn't have so far to traverse.


----------



## orchidman

love the purple den! my first den.

the sleightly pink one is the oldest survivor of my serial phal killing. from my grammy 

too bad its cold! ive been eyeing pics of R rotundifolia.... hows about i take you up on that when it gets warm?


----------



## orchidman

just ordered the diffusers  gonna get some airline tubing soon, and check valves and set up diy co2 with a bigger 2 liter bottle... my little one failed and almost got gunk into the tank,... took it out yesterday


----------



## orchidman

here is your update  the diy co2 is getting replaced. with a 2l bottle. ive had no co2 for the past 2 days. and im already getting algae  but im back on track with my dosin. PHEW! im going to the pet store today to get check valves and airline tubing.

i might pick up some more otos. do you think petco would have the cories that would be okay in a 10? anyone remember what cories were suitable, i dont remember :\

and the picturee.....


----------



## AquaStudent

It's looking great! Get the c02 running again and everything will all be back in balance. I think they were called Dwarf Corries but I'm not positive. Either way otos, cories and a betta is quite a bit wouldn't you say?


----------



## orchidman

i dont have the neons or shrimp though. i think it would be better to have 3 cories 3 otos and a betta. than to have a betta and like 10 neons. 

do you think its to much?


----------



## AquaStudent

I'm no expert but that doesn't seem like it would be overwhelming on the bioload. I think you would be fine with that amount but don't cories like to be in larger groups? Give me a sec and I can quickly "reference" aqadvisor. 6 or so cories, 3 otos, and a betta might work out nicely but let me check


----------



## AquaStudent

I think you should be ok with 6. I was playing around with it a little more and you could even go higher than 6. Is this the cory cat you were talking about?

http://www.scotcat.com/factsheets/corydoras_hastatus.html


----------



## orchidman

Thanks for looking that up! They didn't have anymore Otos. So I just got the cories. I got spotted cores. They get up to 3 inches. And I like the way they look better than normal cories. 

So all the fish I have in my tank are...
One Betta
Two otos
Three spotted cories. 

I might add one more oto if I can find one. But otherwise I'm fully stocked


You can call me Bob


----------



## orchidman

one of the cories has cloudy eyes. this morning it looked like there was fuzz on top of his eyes, but after church there is no more fuzz. just cloudy eyes. and his eyes are a little red around the edges. idk if i should try to take him back. or what


----------



## orchidman

i guess i could add 3 more cories. i think its okay the wat it is though.

i did my WC today. and. i was in the process of setting up m. my diy co2. for some reason, i had the airline tubing in the filter intake, and there was no drop checker, and the tubing wasnt connected to the bottle. bottom line is, i got WATER ALL OVER! but i cleaned it up in time and everything is okay. PHEW!


----------



## AquaStudent

have you invested in a valve check? If you haven't yet please do! they aren't very expensive and can SAVE you!


----------



## orchidman

i have invested the bucks! i got them last night. and i was in the process of adding them and re-vamping the co2, when the water started streaming out


from the wc, my plants are pearling. and its really awesome


----------



## defiesexistence

orchidman said:


> too bad its cold! ive been eyeing pics of R rotundifolia.... hows about i take you up on that when it gets warm?


You'll have to put up with my first go-round shipping, with the Rotala. And it's also picked bare and uprooted from my little dozer carplet. Or you can have the snail infested stuff from my natural bowl. Algae and green water is free.

Sounds like eye fungus on an eye scratch on the cory? And you didn't post pics of the pearling?


----------



## orchidman

i did not post pics of the pearling. i was researching suggestions for the project plant on OB

what should i do about the cory? its both eyes not just one. should i take him back?

ps... OOOoooh greeen water 0.o


----------



## defiesexistence

Fungus can be easily cured. QT him in something, doesn't matter if it's tupperware, and use some anti-fungal meds for him. Or if you want, take him back.

Yeah, I can't even see my carplet when he swims at the back of the 55. And that's only twelve inches. Speaking of which, I need to go turn the light off for a seista. I'm telling you, it's free of charge. I'd send some just for you, buddy :biggrin:


----------



## orchidman

what a carplet? haha

when i spotted it, i put him back in the bag he came in. he has been in there overnight. i think he is still kicking. 

what do i treat with? it might be easier to return him, if i have to go to the store to get meds anyways


----------



## Da Plant Man

Just want to point this out: aqadvisor.com is terrible, like not accurate whatsoever, its okay for getting ideas, but NEVER rely on it. There are many flaws in it.


Return the one fish, and pick up fungus meds is what I would do. Then dose 75% of the recommended amount.


----------



## orchidman

what meds specifically?

hopefully cheap. im broke


----------



## defiesexistence

Carplet=goldfish. I keep them because I love them, and their cuteness.

Meds like Nitrofuracin Green, or something containing both Acriflavine and Victoria Green B, but I don't know if cories are sensitive to it.


----------



## orchidman

oooh carplet=goldfish

im getting sad about this


on another note, my little brother named the cories too. their names are Spotty, Furry ( rofl), and Murry


----------



## defiesexistence

orchidman said:


> im getting sad about this
> 
> on another note, my little brother named the cories too. their names are Spotty, *Furry* ( rofl), and Murry


On the bright side, the meds cost less than 10$.

Furry's my favorite!!! And your little brother has achieved awesomeness in my eyes.


----------



## orchidman

i know  the cutest 4 Year old ever!! coolest little kid ever!

at least they cost less than $10 idk if i even have that much though, lol


----------



## defiesexistence

All right, give him a random high five or something for me. And teach him the word 'nom'.

The API stuff you should find at about 4$, as long as it's not the 'pro' stuff (which is basically the same), but with markup, maybe a little bit more. They probably carry that at the LPS.


----------



## orchidman

okay, ill look for it.... 

on the plus side, im getting some gH and kH testkits for only the price of shipping


----------



## orchidman

i have gH kH and pH test readings for the tank. i dont think they are really important here. but i have them so ill share them


gH- 6 drops-107.4
kH-6 drops- 107.4 
pH- between 6.8 and 7

and according to these instructions the *dKH is 6. although i dont know what dKH is


----------



## orchidman

Time for a mini update. 

One if the Otos died :'( I found it this am it was fresh too. The body looked perfect. So it wasn't harassment. 

I updated the co2. I used a 2 liter bottle. With a long airline tubing so I could hide it. I added a check valve. And I'm going to be adding a ceramic diffuser  the diffuser is in the mail. So I have the airline tubing in the filter intake. It's about 1 bubble coming out per "1 mississipi" it was 2 bubbles the day I hooked it up. But it has leveled out at about 1. How often should I replace te yeast mix?

During the day, my ac30 is set to low propulsion. Would it be a good idea to set the propulsion on High at night? or would it make a difference? I did a little experimenting and found that if the propulsion is low 24/7, plants start pearling an hour after lights come on. If I have the propulsion on high at night and on low in the day time, it takes 2 plus hours for pearling to begin. 

The water is kind I cloudy now. There are tiny white particles that look like individual pieces of the short hairlike algae on the walls. Could this be dead algae??? I noticed that the cories are either eatin some of the algae on the walls, or nocking it off when they to up and down. The wall algae is getting thinner. Fir this reason I think. 

Anubias is growing new roots. Some vals are milting, but overall pretty good. And the swords are growing good. As well as the dwarf sag. 


You can call me Bob


----------



## AquaStudent

I'm sorry to hear about the oto. They are very fragile and sometimes there's just nothing you can do. I hope the rest will be strong.

I replace my c02 every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## orchidman

im not sure why the oto died. he was fine for weeks.

ill change mine after 2-3 weeks. thanks

i got my diffuser today  they look nice 

im not sure what i should do about the filter propulsion rate, like i said in my earlier post...

i will get pics up asap


----------



## orchidman




----------



## orchidman




----------



## AquaStudent

That's very cool! How well is it working for you?


----------



## sewingalot

Bob, those bettas are gorgeous fish. I really appreciate the second picture with the pearling under the leaf. It is a very classy shot.


----------



## orchidman

sewingalot said:


> Bob, those bettas are gorgeous fish. I really appreciate the second picture with the pearling under the leaf. It is a very classy shot.


Thankyou!! Tue second one is an anubias. It's funny because the oxygen bubbles collect and then a big bubble comes out from underneath . Te ferts you sent me are helping!! And you sent me alot more than a months worth!! It will last a while. Thanks! 

Leroy is such a great betta. In the second pic of him. You can see the red in his tail cuz it was mostly backlit. 


Aquastudent- the diffuser works nicely. Most of the bubbles are tiny. But there is one stream that has large bubbles. But that's okay. Don't wanna gas my fish. 


Anyone gave an answer to the question I asked in my earlier post?


You can call me Bob


----------



## orchidman

im getting more pearling today


----------



## defiesexistence

And all you're doing is DIY co2? Impressive! roud:


----------



## orchidman

defiesexistence said:


> And all you're doing is DIY co2? Impressive! roud:


yep  thanks!!1 im glad you talked me into this


----------



## defiesexistence

Peer pressure, Bobert, peer pressure. Now I will pressure you to talk about your pearling secrets. Is there anything special you are doing with your setup, besides the diffuser (I need to get me one of those!)? Do you run an airstone at night or something?


----------



## orchidman

i aint talking! ill tell you when you get 500 posts on orchidboard. but you can start with joining first.... i do, however, take bribes :evil:


----------



## sewingalot

orchidman said:


> Thankyou!! Tue second one is an anubias. It's funny because the oxygen bubbles collect and then a big bubble comes out from underneath . Te ferts you sent me are helping!! And you sent me alot more than a months worth!! It will last a while. Thanks!


Glad to have been of service, Bob. roud: Remember my motto and pay it forward one day if you can. (Yeah, I wanted to set you up with enough to get you started out, so I tried to get you enough to really see if you like them.)

As far as the filter propulsion, I'd personally leave it on low for the sake of the bettas and their appreciation of low current. Plus, your fish are for the most type the kind that can get oxygen from both the water and air and your fish look very healthy as is.


----------



## orchidman

Imm glad you did. I sure will!

If Leroy wasn't a giant plakat. Then id leave the filter on low. But he is so faster currents don't bother him. My oto died. And it didn't seem like co2 poisoning. It jut made me want to be aware. And ask. So o can prevent co2 related deaths. As long as you don't think I'll gas them with it on low. I'll leave it one low. 

It's waterchange day!!!! I need to get a small mag float




You can call me Bob


----------



## orchidman

Grrr. My diffuser isn't getting the really tiny bubbles anymore. There are fewer streams with bigger bubbles. Is this a problem?


You can call me Bob


----------



## AquaStudent

depending on how big these bubbles are it could mean that less co2 is getting diffused into teh water which would be a problem :/


----------



## orchidman

AquaStudent said:


> depending on how big these bubbles are it could mean that less co2 is getting diffused into teh water which would be a problem :/


That's what I was worrying about. It seems if I half- kink the tubing it makes more pressure and finer bubbles come out. So I used some duct tape attached to the back of the tank to kink it a bit and hold it against the back. We will see how it works. 


You can call me Bob


----------



## defiesexistence

orchidman said:


> i aint talking! ill tell you when you get 500 posts on orchidboard. but you can start with joining first.... i do, however, take bribes :evil:


I told you, I have too much fun lurking. Fulfills my daily creeper quota. :flick: Is there even a special way you have your set up? PICS. Nao. 

Make sure you get the mag-float. The ridiculous sinking ones not only _sink_, but leave orange-like rust stains on the glass. Worst 13$ ever.

And those pics of Leroy were beautiful btw.


----------



## orchidman

defiesexistence said:


> I told you, I have too much fun lurking. Fulfills my daily creeper quota. :flick: Is there even a special way you have your set up? PICS. Nao.
> 
> Make sure you get the mag-float. The ridiculous sinking ones not only _sink_, but leave orange-like rust stains on the glass. Worst 13$ ever.
> 
> And those pics of Leroy were beautiful btw.


haha NO! i have done nothing special  but, i do talk to leroy, maybe the plants like it,IDK :bounce:

i dont have money to get ANYTHING! haha

glad you like the pics of leroy  he is awesome! the co2 isnt diffusing as well, IDK why. should i email the seller, and tell them?


----------



## defiesexistence

Your plants must say "Noommmm, carbon dioxide." So I _didn't_ have to play my hand of 'I'll tell you my secret DIY ferts if you tell me about your co2'.

I'm sure you could email them a complaint. But it could be your mix. When did you refresh it last?


----------



## orchidman

i changed the mic on the 6th. and ive had the diffuser since the 11th


----------



## defiesexistence

Try refreshing it then. It's really only super-strong for about a week.


----------



## orchidman

so i should change every week? or 2 weeks?


----------



## defiesexistence

If you want, change it every week, or at least when the bubblage slows like this. But even just a little co2 is beneficial to the plants and most of the time we seem to overestimate how much plants really need. You had a great idea to keep pressure on the hose by taping it to minimize the bubble size. It's your personal preference.

I'd change it just to check and see if the diffuser is faulty.


----------



## orchidman

i just changed it, and there are tons more bubbles coming out. BUT, they are not the tiny micro bubbles that diffuse nicely, they are medium sized bubbles. i think ill send them an email after school tomorrow


----------



## defiesexistence

Medium, like 1/8 inch bubbles?


----------



## orchidman

maybe a little bit smaller. but they are not the mist-like bubbles i used to get


----------



## defiesexistence

Shooting them an email is sounding like an even better idea. I'll stop spamming you now :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

thats okay  its helping me avoid that school thing


----------



## defiesexistence

I'll keep spamming then :flick:

Oooo, that school thing. Yeah, that's not happening for me today either. What subject are you not studying?


----------



## orchidman

everything! haha.... math, bio,lit,history


----------



## defiesexistence

Everything, indeed! I've got lit and bio myself. Bio with 150 pages reading and 10 page exams per week. Do you have to take exams, or tests?

Bobert, what am I eating for lunch?


----------



## orchidman

ill be spamming your pm......

wouldnt want everybody to take advantage of my meal decisions


----------



## defiesexistence

Goodie. Because I just grabbed a fork to eat a yogurt with; I need some help.

How's Furry?


----------



## orchidman

ive done that, pudding doesnt work well with forks either 

furry is fine, i honestly cant tell the difference, so the sick one is the one that belongs to me ( aka Murray)

i havent taken him back, but he is still kicking  he is in the back, but ive been feeding him and keeping his water fresh. 


im not gonna get otos from petsmart! i can get them from msnkzds ( spelled wrong i bet) for $2 so ill get them eventually


----------



## defiesexistence

Why did I ask your help again?

How is Murray sick?

Yeah, there's a 'j' in her UN somewhere, but you're close :icon_mrgr


----------



## orchidman

you wanted to know of something for lunch 

that fungus eye thing.....


haha close


----------



## defiesexistence

Pssht!

I thought Furry was the fungus-eye one?

But not quite.


----------



## orchidman

nope, they are all identical, so i decided to make the one with the eye thing the one that "belongs" to me. so my bro doesnt get sad ")

lol!


----------



## defiesexistence

Interchangable names? NICE.


----------



## orchidman

YUS!

i think im gonna retire the bowl. or at least nuke it! its all algae-iffied. sara might like it haha 

it looks weird because it magnifies the stuff. i think i need to use a bigger bowl ( which i have  ) maybe ill use the bigger bowl and get some shrimp... oh wait! im broke


----------



## JamesHockey

Sexy plakats!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## defiesexistence

Stick a few drops of peroxide in there.


----------



## orchidman

JamesHockey said:


> Sexy plakats!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


i know right!? thanks :bounce:



defiesexistence said:


> Stick a few drops of peroxide in there.


then id have to get all the dead algae out somehow. it would be easier to take it out and re-do. then ill be able to use the bigger jar


----------



## orchidman

I just moved the bowl to a bigger bowl. Looks about the same. Except for invision everything smaller compared to the bowl. Now you can see the whole scape instead of it being warped. Looks pretty good. I uses stuff from the bigger tank, and filled it with water from the tank. And I put the sick Cory in the bowl. I figure it's better than the bag. And I plan on doing frequent water changes. With water from the tank. 

The fungus on his eye doesn't look bad at all on the bowl. I'm beginning to think that it's not sick. Just has a little "skin tag" near the eye. I'll get pics soon. By tomorrow I'm assistanting a photographer all day xD


You can call me Bob


----------



## defiesexistence

Murray must be happy in the new bowl!

(insert pic chant here)


----------



## orchidman

gah! it looks the same as the other one!


----------



## AquaStudent

I doubt it looks EXACTLY the same


----------



## orchidman

well use your imagination!


----------



## orchidman

I moved he supposedly sick Cory over to the bigger tank. The bowl was too cold. I think the Cory is fine and not contagious. He has a TINY white thing on his eye and that's it. I originally though that his nostrils were fungus. Lol! He seems happier. 

Both the bowl and the tank are getting algae again. The tank is because of the defective diffuser. But idk about the bowl. 


I'm getting a new diffuser sent to me. In the mean while I put the second diffuser I got for a future tank in, and it's doing great. Maybe even better than the original diffiser did when I first put it in. 

Vals are taking of. I think I'm gonna get rid of the two swords because they are getting too big. They have a little bit of algae On them so Idk if I could sell them. But I dot just wanna toss them. I'm probably gonna Ruth the dwarf say too. It's kind of between the things I want, it's to small for mid ground, yet to tall and not carpet enough for a foreground. 

I'm thinking lusher on the left back and opening ep to a carpet in the front right. Thinking
Vals - in the back left mainly around the left- back of the driftwood as well as across the whole back of the tank. 

Stem plant #1-on the left in front of the DW. Maybe like rotala

stem plant #2- behind the DW about in front of the filter getting shorter to the let and front. Suggestions for a stem? Easy please something that's good for my light levels too. 

Blyxa japonica- in front of stem #1 and to the left a bit ( In front of the DW) and in front of stem #2 also spreading to the left a bit and forwards. 

Ground cover- maybe MM. In front of blyxa, with no sand showing. 

Suggestions for both stem plants would be great as well! I'm looking for something cheap and easy, that will be happy with my conditions. 

I tried to sketch it but it didn't work so well... Is there a website that has a virtual tank planner? I remember g it before but I can't find it. 





The new diffuser is giving me Insane pearling!


You can call me Bob


----------



## AquaStudent

Sounds you've got a bit of a battle on your hands. For stem plants I was recomended an echinodorus parviflorus. They are supposed to be just like an amazon sword (or similar) but a smaller version.

I'm thinking about replacing the big amazon sword in my 10 gallon with one.

Let me know if you find an online tank planner. That would be sooo sweet!

Oh and for a carpet/foreground plant instead of MM you could also try Marselia Quadrifolia. I think it's similar just slightly larger (maybe?). I just put in a bunch in my 5g (a few days ago) and it's already starting to shoot out runners and I don't even have any c02 set up yet.


----------



## orchidman

When I said stem plant, i meant things like totals and camboba. Not things like swords and crypts. Is my terminology wrong?

I may have a battle. But it's nice to have a plan!


I thought mm and m. Quadrifolia were the same thing. Oopsie!! Maybe I'll look or quadrifolia instead then. 


You can call me Bob


----------



## AquaStudent

I believe they are very similar. MQ is slightly larger.

This first pic is MQ from my 5g tank. It looks like crap because it was recently planted. I'm going to use some bobby pins today to actually get it to stay down. However, it's only been in there half a week and it already has new growth










This one is MM from eyebeatbadger's tank here on TPT










This link says that MQ is about 4x larger than MM. So I guess its whatever look you want to go for.
http://www.azaquaticplants.com/community/showthread.php?t=7656


----------



## defiesexistence

Stem plant's correct. Rosettes are like swords. Was that a hint about about the Rotala?


----------



## orchidman

AquaStudent said:


> I believe they are very similar. MQ is slightly larger.
> 
> This first pic is MQ from my 5g tank. It looks like crap because it was recently planted. I'm going to use some bobby pins today to actually get it to stay down. However, it's only been in there half a week and it already has new growth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is MM from eyebeatbadger's tank here on TPT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This link says that MQ is about 4x larger than MM. So I guess its whatever look you want to go for.
> http://www.azaquaticplants.com/community/showthread.php?t=7656


More like whatever I can find cheaper  lol! Thanks for looking that up





You can call me Bob


----------



## orchidman

defiesexistence said:


> Stem plant's correct. Rosettes are like swords. Was that a hint about about the Rotala?


I diet mean it to be when I posted it. But now that you mention it, sure it's a hint *Hint Hint HINT!!" 


You can call me Bob


----------



## defiesexistence

Jeez, you're making me read up on packaging plants already? What kind of friend are you, trying to edurkate me? :red_mouth

Also, whenever you're sketching things out, you can make a legend, like a map key, only assign a symbol to this plant -such as *- and use that instead of writing out the plant names. It helps in allowing you to see it laid out in your head. Sketch an above and a front view too on grid paper.


----------



## orchidman

Haha! I'm a great friend!!! I give you boring orchid lectures and I plan your meals!!! What more, what more I ask, could you want??!!?? I could start sending you poems! 

It was hard for me to sketch a frontal view. Because I couldn't get the driftwood right, and I couldn't portray The dimension. But I'll do an above view one that will help y'all understand. Does anyone kind of get what I'm talking about though, as far as layout goes?


You can call me Bob


----------



## defiesexistence

Orchid lectures are impossible to be boring. I won't ask you what I should eat for lunch today because I don't feel like eating anything, but if you had some of that leftover rotisserie chicken, I'd eat it. Poems are fine by me. Have you been inspired by Sara, and Kara bothering Nonconductive?

I just draw a blob in the rough shape and angle I want for my DW pieces. Chances are you'll end up tweaking it to get the final product. And I understand what you are saying, but am having a hard time picturing it. But I wait patiently for the birdseye view.


----------



## orchidman

Glad you think so. I wasn't inspired by them. Thus just reminded me I have poems. I mitt end up reading one tonight at the talent show. But I'm timid to share my poetry. I wouldnt mind Sharing it with y'all, but standing in front of people is a different story. 

If I recite one it will be this one. 

A single spark ignites the blaze

Into the woods a crimson haze

Grasping and clawing at the trees

Swiftly he moves with the slightest breeze

Like and angry mob he seeks to devour

Mauger the futile attempts of man

Anything in his path shall be damned


I'll get you that overhead view eventually 

You can call me Bob


----------



## defiesexistence

Just imagine you're standing in front of a herd of fish crazies and whichever internet stalkers might be patrolling this site. It was purty good, by the way. Did you read it?

I can wait. I am patient. (But the rest of TPT is really tearing their hair out in front of their monitors :red_mouth)


----------



## orchidman

nope, i didnt read it.... chickened out


the second diffuser is starting to have bigger bubbles and less streams. seems like the same amount of co2 but bigger bubbles.... could it just be thats what happens to a new diffuser?


----------



## orchidman

any ideas!!??!!?? 
they sent a new diffuser and i got it today. just put it in to try it. any ideas about my earlier post??


----------



## orchidman

bump


----------



## AquaStudent

do you have any more modern pictures? it might help us visualize a bit better.


----------



## orchidman

ill get some soon, but my bump was really more about the diffuser question...


----------



## orchidman

thinks look like they are growing well. i think im getting into a dosing routine too.


----------



## defiesexistence

Whatcha dosing? (sorry if you've mentioned this?)


----------



## orchidman

ahh! i wrote it all out, and then forgot to send it!! i guess ill have to write it again..

monday,wednesday,friday- 1/64 tsp. csm+b

sunday,tuesday,thursday- 1/16 tsp. kno3 and 1/64 tsp. kh2po4

then i do a 30-40% WC on saturday

getting nice pearling again, but still wondering about the second diffuser. it got bigger bubbles, but not as much as the first one (but the first one was in for longer) but it has definitely gotten bigger bubbles.


----------



## orchidman

just ordered this, if the weather is okay
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/132319-fs-20-rotala-rotundifolia-15-bacopa.html


----------



## defiesexistence

^Nice plant package!!!! Hope the weather stays warm for you.


----------



## orchidman

Yep! I'm excited! Ridewake just replied to my pm and said that it should be fine! I'm gonna send money as soon as i get on my computer. 

Is it okay for them to just sit in the tank for a while? Would they be okay without a filter or lights, just with a heater in the tank, for say a week or so?


You can call me Bob


----------



## orchidman

here is an overhead layout that im thinking of. i think i might still have some extras. 












Ill have dwarf sag, vals, and amazon swords that i wont be using. guess ill have to sell or raok some things.. 

i forgot to add some anubias on the driftwood


----------



## Splendid Splendens

To cut down on your filter flow you can make a "baffle" to block the current.
DIY Plastic Bottle Baffle - UltimateBettas
These things are lifesavers!!!
I used plastic garden trimming to make mine, but the ones made from bottles work just as well. 


The tank looks AWESOME by the way.
I love it!


----------



## orchidman

Thanks! I was wondering about the filter flow! How would the filter be able to disperse co2 and nutrients throughout the tank! I'll take a look at the link, maybe it will tell me. 

Thanks! I'm glad you like my game plan!! Although that's the only thing it is right now! A game plan! The only things in the tank now that are staying are the driftwood and the substrate maybe. Oh and the anubias too. 

What do you think about changing the substrate? I want thinking of changing it to MG organic capped with Schultz aquatic. What do you think? Would this be safe for fish, removing all that bacteria? Or should I just leave the pfs in? 

Would the plants be okay in an unheated, unfiltered tank for a week? I'm going away before I'll be able to have them all planted. So can I leave them in a tank without heat/filter/ light? Only for a week. And the tank would be inside so it would he room temp ( I can get an exact room temp for ya soon )

Any suggestions for carpet plants? I heard that marsilea quadricolia only carpets emersed. But mm will carpet submersed. Any ideas? 

I still need to get Blyxa too. 


You can call me Bob


----------



## orchidman

I'm a bit worried about the oto. He normally just rests on a leaf ( quite lazy) but I just found him near his usual spot, right at the bottom of the sword, STRAIGHT up and down! As in vertical! I moved a chopstick near him and he swam away and looks normal now. I'm just a but worried though


You can call me Bob


----------



## AquaStudent

the plants will be fine just floating there but it may be a good idea to have the lights on...do you have them on a timer?

I'm growing MQ right now in my 5g and it's spreading fairly quickly. There's already a lot of growth. It'll take awhile before it's created the carpet that I'm looking for but it should definitely happen.

Also, my 5 gallon is using Miracle Grow Organic Potting Mix. I've talked to many people that have used it and it works great for plants and is fish safe. Just make sure it's organic and doesn't have any artificial fertilizers.


----------



## Splendid Splendens

That's the substrate I used in my 2.5! Still nothing lives there though. Plants grew good though. 


Sorry I can't help out more - I am a total newb!

I wouldn't be worried about the Otto swimming vertically - don't they always do that?


----------



## orchidman

AquaStudent said:


> the plants will be fine just floating there but it may be a good idea to have the lights on...do you have them on a timer?
> 
> I'm growing MQ right now in my 5g and it's spreading fairly quickly. There's already a lot of growth. It'll take awhile before it's created the carpet that I'm looking for but it should definitely happen.
> 
> Also, my 5 gallon is using Miracle Grow Organic Potting Mix. I've talked to many people that have used it and it works great for plants and is fish safe. Just make sure it's organic and doesn't have any artificial fertilizers.


I wasn't planning on having them in my ten gallon. K was planning on filling my empty 20 long to stick them in for now. Just throw them in there. Would they be okay for about a week? This is with NO heater, so it would he room temp ( 68 degrees) and NO filter and NO lights. I can add an aerator though. I think I bought too many plants. So I'm not sure if they will all fit in the then gallon. If they fit in the 10 gallon I won't be worried. But if they will have to go in the unheated ( I may possibly be able to borrow a heater) 20 long. 

I am asking about the MG organic because I'm not sure how much good bacteria is in the substrate, and if it would he too much of a shock for the fish to go back in there without a mini-re-cycle


You can call me Bob


----------



## orchidman

FrogFarm said:


> That's the substrate I used in my 2.5! Still nothing lives there though. Plants grew good though.
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't help out more - I am a total newb!
> 
> I wouldn't be worried about the Otto swimming vertically - don't they always do that?


The oto wasn't swimming. He was resting. Almost as if he was standing up on his tail fins! Odd!


You can call me Bob


----------



## AquaStudent

I think you should be fine as long as you use the same filter. If the filter (and filter cartridge) is from the prechange tank then you should be fine because all the Nitrifying bacteria will be on there.


----------



## orchidman

FrogFarm said:


> To cut down on your filter flow you can make a "baffle" to block the current.
> DIY Plastic Bottle Baffle - UltimateBettas
> These things are lifesavers!!!
> I used plastic garden trimming to make mine, but the ones made from bottles work just as well.
> 
> 
> The tank looks AWESOME by the way.
> I love it!


Just read that diy thread with instructions. Super easy looking. I think I'll set it up tomorrow! Wish there was a way that looked better Though!!


You can call me Bob


----------



## orchidman

AquaStudent said:


> I think you should be fine as long as you use the same filter. If the filter (and filter cartridge) is from the prechange tank then you should be fine because all the Nitrifying bacteria will be on there.


Awesome! I thought it would be okay. But I just wanted to check! Can't wait. Although I won't be able to do tue rescape until like easter!


You can call me Bob


----------



## elliebellie

You might also want to check out how to baffle your filter using a sponge instead (on the same website) because I have heard many horror stories of bettas getting caught in the waterbottle type baffles :eek5:

Just my $0.02


----------



## orchidman

Ahh! That's scary. I'll check it out. 


You can call me Bob


----------



## Splendid Splendens

Really?
I don't see how a Betta could get *stuck* in the baffle.... wouldn't they just flop right back out?


Oh and BTW in my opinion it looks better if you use black plastic garden trimming and curve it in the same fashion.


----------



## orchidman

I read some threads on that site about using a spong instead. But I dont see how that should actually stop the flow and direct it down. With the sponge over the intake, the flow would just be slowed. But it would still "blow" the plants in front of it forwards. 


You can call me Bob


----------



## sjuapseorn

orchidman said:


> I'm a bit worried about the oto. He normally just rests on a leaf ( quite lazy) but I just found him near his usual spot, right at the bottom of the sword, STRAIGHT up and down! As in vertical! I moved a chopstick near him and he swam away and looks normal now. I'm just a but worried though
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Was he kind of floating there or was he attached to something?
Mine randomly get super lazy and just stop swimming.. sometimes they float down toward the bottom tail first but once they touch the sand they get moving again...
Crazy Otos ~.~


----------



## orchidman

He was just sitting there. On the plant. Wasn't suspended in the water. And idk I mine even eats algae. So darn lazy


You can call me Bob


----------



## orchidman

did my WC today, cleaned some more algae off the walls and took some pics.

i really need to get a mag float!! or even a scraper with a handle, so i dont have to use my hand and paper towels!

i broke the diffuser ( the 1st one i had, the one that was giving me less diffusion ) i was a bit sad, it broke right at the bend. so i broke the rest of the bend off and heated some airline tubing just enough to stretch it over the end, and presto! good as new... almost

i cant wait for my plant package to get here! although im not so sure what i should do with my dwarf sag that has algae on it. i would feel bad selling it because of the algae. maybe raok, but idk if anyone would even want that.

the bowl is getting all algae and gross. so ill take it down sometime. idk why i can jut get it to stay balanced, i have it about 24" away from 2 t12s and the t12s are on for 10 hrs a day. but i dont really feel like spending time on fixing the bowl!

im selling some of the vals, so i took a FTS tonight. these are the last pictures of this scape. so enjoy!

here is a progression of pics from start to now....

summer 2010









Jan 2011









Feb 2011









March 2011









April 2011









and some recent eye candy 


















i didnt notice how much it grew in a month!!!! thats amazing!  cant wait to do the new scape though!

and here are a few pics i got at longwood. ill post again once i edit and upload more
https://picasaweb.google.com/quaysan1/LongwoodOrchidShow?authkey=Gv1sRgCOuAp8iT89_4gAE&feat=directlink


----------



## orchidman

how do you remove a thread?


----------



## orchidman

Oops! I meant how do you remove a poll from a thread


You can call me Bob


----------



## defiesexistence

Thanks for the progression! Looks schnazzi, and you've certainly come a long way!

And the overhead view looks sweet and well-planned, think it's pretty awesome you have the place where you want your driftwood set, and it's the same as it's been  but you have good line with where it's at now, resembles a fallen tree that outlived its stump. Is that brown diatom on the anubias?

Leroy just filled my cuteness quota for today by himself. I need to get a betta! Thank you and Leroy for the pic!

As for the poll removal, go to the post where you made the poll, and try there? Or click on the poll results? (or get advice from someone who knows what they are talking about? :icon_conf)


----------



## orchidman

defiesexistence said:


> Thanks for the progression! Looks schnazzi, and you've certainly come a long way!
> 
> And the overhead view looks sweet and well-planned, think it's pretty awesome you have the place where you want your driftwood set, and it's the same as it's been  but you have good line with where it's at now, resembles a fallen tree that outlived its stump. Is that brown diatom on the anubias?
> 
> Leroy just filled my cuteness quota for today by himself. I need to get a betta! Thank you and Leroy for the pic!
> 
> As for the poll removal, go to the post where you made the poll, and try there? Or click on the poll results? (or get advice from someone who knows what they are talking about? :icon_conf)


Haha thanks! When I first came here I was trying to grow plants under incandescencants. The scape has come a long way too. 


I really like my driftwood. I found it in a creek last summer. So that makes it even better. When I first put it in, I played around with it alot. And I'm sure I've found it's best side. I like the motion of it too. 

YES!! Brown and green diatoms!! What else??!! And also bga! I'm so proud!

Your welcome and Leroy wants to give you kisses! Love him!! The cories are cute too!

Idk about the poll. I tried all of those already. 

O my goodness! My oto is actually eating algae!! I'm so proud!


Ahem! This is my 1000th post!!!!! 


You can call me Bob


----------



## defiesexistence

What plants, exactly, under incandescents?

Now I want to creep around a major city at night in black, with my black dog, looking for awesome black driftwood, in a night-blackened creek. What kind of wood do you think it is?

BGA? I could cry from pride for you!!

N-AWWW! Keeses! Return them for me, and let him know he's overfilled my cuteness quota for the week. But I'd probably scare him and he'd flare. Which would counter the cuteness by creeperness....

CONGRATJUJULATIONS! (offically) Now that I have stayed up to see the 1000th post, and I am slaphappy. Me and my fuzzy pants are retiring.


----------



## orchidman

It really grew alot.


----------



## orchidman

defiesexistence said:


> What plants, exactly, under incandescents?
> 
> Now I want to creep around a major city at night in black, with my black dog, looking for awesome black driftwood,
> 
> in a night-blackened creek. What kind of wood do you think it is?
> 
> BGA? I could cry from pride for you!!
> 
> N-AWWW! Keeses! Return them for me, and let him know he's overfilled my cuteness quota for the week. But I'd probably scare him and he'd flare. Which would counter the cuteness by creeperness....
> 
> CONGRATJUJULATIONS! (offically) Now that I have stayed up to see the 1000th post, and I am slaphappy. Me and my fuzzy pants are retiring.


Haha I tried swords and mondo grass!!

Uhh the kind that comes from trees! Duh! Haha. Idk what kind. Maybe silver maple. Idk!

I'm so proud of my bga!

Yeah your starting to scare him.,,,

Yahoo! 


You can call me Bob


----------



## orchidman

Do you think that once I take the dwarf sag and gals out, I'll have an algae bloom?


You can call me Bob


----------



## defiesexistence

Scariness is my specialty. Haven't you or Leroy come to that deduction yet?

"gals"=Vals?  I wouldn't worry about the dwarf sag at all, but if your vals are growing like weeds, then you might get an imbalance. You could yank the vals out right away, or wait till you get the plant package in, stick those in there, let them adapt and start growing, and then take the vals out. Don't worry too much. Algae goes away in time.


----------



## orchidman

Yes. Vals =gals. Stupid iPod spelling correct!! 

I'm taking the gals out Wednesday. So I can ship them out( hopefully) so I hope the other package gets here soon after Wednesday. 


You can call me Bob 

"have no fear, help is here!"


----------



## AquaStudent

lol where are you shipping the "gals" to...this sounds pretty illegal to me.
jk I'm just messing with you.

Do you have an expected arrival date for the plant package?

I think algae is like pain...it's only temporary.


----------



## orchidman

i just checked tracking and it looks like it will be here tomorrow.


----------



## AquaStudent

orchidman said:


> i just checked tracking and it looks like it will be here tomorrow.


good timing then  make sure you take lots of pictures!


----------



## orchidman

got the plants  but i cant plant them until after easter. im using them in a temp set-up im doing for the school dance, then ill just leave them sit in the tank until i get some from ireland.

they are acclimating to temps, by floating in the tank. im about to take them out, rinse them, and give them a nice bleach dip, and see what ive got.

im gonna be getting an raok manzanita wood for my 20 long


----------



## orchidman

opened them up and cleaned them. they looked pretty good. they arent super perfect specimens, but i wasnt really excpecting that. i think they will look better as they grow. 

the heteranthera zosterifolia isnt looking so hot. past the point of revival.









and the nymphoides sp taiwan was goop. 

but i Pm'd the seller, so im not going to judge. plus, i understand mistakes happen 

so in total i got

r. rotundifolia
bacopa monnieri
hygro bold

since im missing those two, ill have to rethink my scape plan


----------



## AquaStudent

sorry about the plant losses :/ that really sucks


----------



## orchidman

Yeah. It really does! But like I said I pmd the seller and hope we can do something about it. 


You can call me Bob 

"have no fear, help is here!"


----------



## defiesexistence

I hope you didn't get rid of the stems! If they're green, like the H. zosterifolia, they're fine. Chuck 'em in there, and they might grow.


----------



## orchidman

i chucked the zosterifolia. the others were fine. but the zosterifolia smelled horrid and was mush. i doubt it could be saved. but hey, what do i know?

the seller will ship more when his tank grows back


----------



## defiesexistence

Ah, nevermind! My bad. Good decision on chucking it then. It's real courteous of the seller that you will get replacements. Glad to hear it!


----------



## orchidman

yes, i was pleasantly surprised!

i need to find a good light for my 20 long!! i wanted to get a coralife that was on sale at big al's for like $30 but they are permanently out of stock  and im thinking about a helios t5HO with 1 bulb. although it says that its a throw away fixture that gets replaced when the bulb gets old. so idk if i like that. probably would be more expensive( how much does a t5HO bulb cost?) 

maybe even DIY? im wondering if there would be a cheaper substitute for t5 that i could DIY.

is there anything i can use to tie the stems down just to hold them together and underwater, so the light doesnt disorient them? because ill be using them in a display tank for a day or two then moving them back. so i dont want to plant them yet. like a weight type thing. is there any that is fish safe?


----------



## defiesexistence

You could get an t5ho Oddysea light from Aquatraders.com, but you might have to figure out a way to raise it so you don't have to go high-tech. People are pretty happy with those fixtures now. I'd link you to it, but it's not loading for me right now. A throwaway fixture would be a pain and expensive long term.

People are doing some epic things with LED's, but they get the top-notch Cree's, which work pretty as a picture, but cost moola. If you've got some electrical skills, go for it.

Plant weights: get a rough rock, tie some thread or mono around it, and tie that to the end of your plants. Or pot them and sink the pots so they aren't unsightly.


----------



## orchidman

Maybe I should just stop researching lighting until I can afford it! I plan on saving up until I can gets light. But it seems like that will be alot of time before I get money. Unless I can find a job somewhere. I want some kind of light that I can hang. So that I can have protruding driftwood with some plants or moss on it. 

I was thinking maybe do a diy like a thread I just saw and use something that was like half a cylinder, that looks like ADA because I really like that look. 



I'm sure my dad could help me figure out the electrical part. But I doubt that I'd be able to afford Top of the line LEDs which is what I'd want. 

Maybe I'll get some rocks or something. Do you know if aluminum bonsai wire is safe??
You can call me Bob 

"have no fear, help is here!"


----------



## defiesexistence

No, keep researching. The more you know, the better your lighting will be. Oh, and new t5ho bulbs bought online for your size tank seem to be 10$ or so.


----------



## orchidman

Okay. Then i definitely don't want a throw away fixture. The 20 long is 30"
Any idea about the aluminum bonsai wire as weight?


You can call me Bob 

"have no fear, help is here!"


----------



## AquaStudent

I've heard of people getting the clip on lights from Walmart ($10 each) and putting a nice CFL bulb in them. A pair of those and you could be doing very well. They are also very flexible (no pun intended) so you can adjust them as you please.

You may want to invest in a clear pexiglass cover to prevent jumpers if you do this (i can't remember if you had one or not)


----------



## orchidman

I'll check that out too. I might try it for the ten gallon first. 

For the 20 long I won't have jumpers. I think intrude Leroy to not jump, but idk! 

Do you think one high watt cfl would be okay over a 10 gallon?


You can call me Bob 

"have no fear, help is here!"


----------



## defiesexistence

Aluminum will be safe in the short term for an aquarium, but it eventually will corrode. The bonsai wire should be okay for a little while.


----------



## orchidman

Thanks. But I found another way. Thank goodness! I just used some glass pebbles in a bag and tied the plant to it. Voila!

Do you Think it's possible to derim the top rim without emptying the tank and starting over.

What cheap substrate would you change to?


You can call me Bob 

"have no fear, help is here!"


----------



## orchidman

Any ideas for a heap substrate that isn't mts?




You can call me Bob 

"have no fear, help is here!"


----------



## AquaStudent

you could do just normal organic dirt. I used miracle grow organic choice potting soil/mix and it's doing quite well. Lots of people I have talked to have done it too (check out www.fishtanktv.com for other advice on dirt).

You could also do just inert substrate and fertilize with root tabs as necessary. That's what I did in my 10g and it's doing quite well. Tahitian Moon Sand is really cool looking (but has no "nutritional" value).


----------



## orchidman

Thats what I wanted to do. But I just read about someone having issues with gasses. Maybe they used the wrong stuff. I think enough people have done I safely that I can do it


You can call me Bob 

"have no fear, help is here!"


----------



## sewingalot

Bob, don't worry about what someone else's experiences are. For every substrate, you'll find pros and cons. The gas bubbles aren't the end of the world. Just poke the soil on water change days with a chopstick if it worries you to relieve the pressure. I've had problems with flourite, but it was simply laziness and too deep of substrate.

If you want to try it out, give it a go. Don't let other experiences shy you away. Many, many, many people have succeeded with soil based tanks. Look at the journals of nonconductive, wkndracer successful examples.

You can do it! It's just dirt. Worst case scenario, you don't like it and change it out.


----------



## nonconductive

dont worry about gas, its no big deal and an easy fix. 

its by far the EASIEST method out there and should be recommended far more than it is.


----------



## orchidman

Y'all are such enablers! You guys are awesome thanks for the pep talk! I'll definitely be going the MG organic way. What should I cap with? Maybe Schultz aquatic plant soil?

Is there a thread with instructions specific to soil? Or is there nothing special about it besides picking the big stick out. 


You can call me Bob 

"have no fear, help is here!"


----------



## sewingalot

Haha, and my dirt is still sitting on the porch because of my fear of the same things. I am about to take the plunge myself.

Over on APC, there is a whole forum: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/ on the subject. It's been around for centuries. You can actually find writings dated back in the 1800s and earlier talking about soil being used in aquariums. I don't know all the logistics, but from what I've been gathering, it's like _really _easy.

Shultz is basically turface and I've been told it's too lightweight. I've used turface without soil and like it, but it does strip the kh from your water and there is definitely a planting curve. Seems like a lot of people recommend flourite or sand. I think it comes down to your preference.


----------



## nonconductive

i prefer sand just because i like the way it looks.

but yea you'll find everything you need to know on APC


----------



## orchidman

What kind of sand? I have only PFS in there right now. And I have bga that sticks to the sand and it's a pain! Will bga stick to all sand?


You can call me Bob 

"have no fear, help is here!"


----------



## nonconductive

bga sticks to everything!

pfs is what you want.


----------



## sewingalot

You could always go the dramatic route to get rid of the BGA: http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/aquainfo/algae_erythromycin.html I don't know how shrimp fair with it, though.


----------



## orchidman

Grr. I though it was just the sand. Guess I'll go with pfs then. 

That's a bit drastic. Anything else I can do? O don't have shrimp


You can call me Bob 

"have no fear, help is here!"


----------



## sewingalot

Lots of stuff you can try. Increasing nitrates (although not all cyano is dependent on this), increasing oxygen, hydrogen peroxide and manually removing it as part of maintenance. And of course, there is living with it. Not all cyano is dangerous, just certain strands of it.


----------



## AquaStudent

I've heard lots of people use PFS. I used Tahitian Moon Sand. I love the look of it.


----------



## orchidman

Thanks. I'll definitely go with pfs. I already have some left, and the pfs in my area looks nice. Plus its cheap


You can call me Bob 

"have no fear, help is here!"


----------



## orchidman

So I have the opportunity to get some free fish. If I wantto add them to my 10 gallon. Which do you think would work best

5 Neons. Didn't work so well last time

5 harlequin rasboras. I like these alot. 

5 yellow platies. I like these alot too. They are larger, so maybe not as much of an aggression point for Leroy. Idk if Leroy will think of them as competition though. 

What's your take?? Need to know asap


You can call me Bob 

"have no fear, help is here!"


----------



## AquaStudent

It really depends on the betta. some bettas don't get along with other tank mates, no matter what.

I say you try whichever one you want the most and hopefully it will work out. Harlequins are larger than neons usually (right?) so I don't think you have to worry about them getting eaten. but idk about fin nipping.

platies could work. once again I'm not sure about fin nipping. Do platties have long flowy fins or are those mollys?


----------



## orchidman

platies dont have flowy tail, thats lyre tail mollies.

im undecided between the platies and the rasboras


----------



## Chrisinator

I'm not a huge fan of livebearers in my show tanks anymore so I'd recommend the Harleys. They have been thriving well for me since the beginning and couldn't be happier with their beauty.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## orchidman

i was leaning towards the harleys. i think thats what ill do. i hadnt realized that the platies were live bearers!


----------



## JamesHockey

Here my beautiful Harley









Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## orchidman

Hate you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AquaStudent

Ohhh I want one of those for my 10G!


----------



## orchidman

it would go well with my overgrown jungle effect!


----------



## JamesHockey

Lol you guys are cool. And no that isn't a pic from google images


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## elliebellie

WOWOW I love the passenger seat!


----------



## orchidman

i know he are cool!


the tank is pretty much a mess. some algae and all plant are floating!

the stem plants i bought are not looking so hot


----------



## JamesHockey

orchidman said:


> i know he are cool!
> 
> 
> the tank is pretty much a mess. some algae and all plant are floating!
> 
> the stem plants i bought are not looking so hot


 oh poo!


----------



## orchidman

tell me about it! im really depressed about these plants


----------



## orchidman

what do you think about some UG as a carpet?


----------



## Splendid Splendens

I don't know a lot about growing it but I do think it would look good.


----------



## orchidman

thanks. im not sure about growing it. does anyone know if my conditions would suit it?


----------



## orchidman

so i decided on HC for the carpet. i planted a "hedge" of lobelia cardinalis (for a mid ground) and planted what is still alive from the stem plants in groups behind the "hedge"

i just ordered a drop checker and diffuser from mordalphus. the chinese knockoff just wasnt cutting it. 

im going to be on the lookout for some kind of light that doesnt need a hood. the rim isnt that bad, but the hood is the worst. ill derim eventually

for the HC, i found some pots of emersed HC at a garden center, to be used for terrariums. its $1.19 a pot. is that a good price?? would it be okay to use going from emersed straight into full submersion? HELP


----------



## orchidman

so much happened today!

1) i got my drop checker and real diffuser. the diffuser is amazing and im never buying a chinese knock off one again!

2) when i went to put my diffuser in, i noticed that a cory was stuck to the filter intake!! it was still alive, and i unplugged the filter and the little guy swam away. i dont think he is going to make it :'(

3) i have been housing platies and a zebra danio in this tank for a few weeks for a friend. no agression- till today. i noticed that one of the platies had a bit of a ratted tail! 

4) the platies all had round healthy looking bellies. maybe a bit round, but not blatantly prego! i noticed that the one with the ratty tail's stomach had gotten smaller, less round.

5) I SAW A BABY FISH! im guessing this was a platy baby? maybe the one from the ratty platy (rhime :]) so i took the betta out and put him in a bowl with a few plants from the tank with tank water. ill put him back after i decide what to do with the baby

WEIRD!


----------



## AquaStudent

wow that's an eventful day! Sorry to hear about the cory :/ That's great news about the babies. Perhaps the raddyness was from the birth and stuff?

Just a thought.

Where did you get your diffuser and how much did it cost? Are you using it with DIY or pressurized?


----------



## orchidman

AquaStudent said:


> wow that's an eventful day! Sorry to hear about the cory :/ That's great news about the babies. Perhaps the raddyness was from the birth and stuff?
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Where did you get your diffuser and how much did it cost? Are you using it with DIY or pressurized?


The Cory is looking better. 


I got the diffuser from aquarliam (mordalphus). I think it cost around 7 bucks. Idk exactly though because I bought it along with a drip checker and I didn't ask for individual prices. Just how much all together with shipping. It ended up $19. I'm still using the diy. I'm changing the solution out every week at WC time so it goes strong. I'll tell you what the drop checker reads. I spilled some 4dkh today  I only have about 1/3 of a bottle left


You can call me Bob 

"have no fear, help is here!"


----------



## AquaStudent

Glad to hear the cory is doing better.

It sounds like you got a good deal on it too!


----------



## orchidman

yeah, its was a good deal! 

did my WC today. the dropchecker is changing, but compared to my DIY DC (using the same 4dkh and ph regent for both) the proper DC is looking greener while the DIY DC is looking more yellow green. this is still with DIY co2, and either way thats pretty good i'd say. but its interesting as to why different colors...

the cory died :'( and i found a 2nd dead cory today too :'( i dont know why!!! but it wasnt from Leroy. i put him back into the tank after the WC.

compared to april's pic, it loks very young. but it is going in good directions. the stems are slowly starting to grow again, but there are only 5 of each, so it will be a long while!  but growing none the less

here are some pics, along with the time lapse

summer 2010









Jan 2011









Feb 2011









March 2011









April 2011









may 13 2011









the diffuser, and drop checkers









now thats how a diffuser should work!


----------



## Karackle

very cool! I love time lapses!!! :biggrin: Looking forward to seeing the rescape grow in now that i've found the thread


----------



## orchidman

Sure thing! I was beginning to think my thread fell into the abyss of dead threads!

Too bad about the two cories I'm really wondering why the second one died. It had no physical damage that I could see



You can call me Bob 

"have no fear, help is here!"


----------



## AquaStudent

Sorry to hear about the cories. It's also quite interesting that there's a fairly significant difference in color between the two drop checkers.

I do like that time lapse. Such great progress.


----------



## orchidman

thanks!
the drop checkers are different in the picture, because i took the picture as soon as i put it in, so the proper DC hadn't changed yet, but they are different colors, like i said earlier, now.


----------



## orchidman

Any ideas where I shoul put heteranthera zosterifolia? Asap please!


You can call me Bob 

"have no fear, help is here!"


----------



## btimmer92

back left corner


----------



## orchidman

back left is where rotala rotundifolia is. i just got some more, with the raok where i got the heteranthera. so hopefully the extra rotala will help it get going. 

my DC is lime green


----------



## Justindew

Aren't you suppose to put your drop checker on the opposite side of your diffuser to get an accurate reading for the entire tank?


----------



## orchidman

i moved it. its on the right wall towards the front now.


----------



## orchidman

would it be okay to have my eheim 2213 ( cant wait for it  ) on the tank? to seed it, or even switch the AC30 out completely, until i get my 20 long up and running?

okay, so i have tiny co2 bubbles coating the surface of the water, but only on the right side of the filter. it just started doing this, idk why! is this normal?


----------



## orchidman

bump


----------



## Lil' Swimz$

Yo orchidman!, nice tank.

My cat's name is Leroy.


----------



## orchidman

thanks lil swimz! how are the puffs? i really miss mine! :'(

my mum always used to tell me to name it leroy, whatever it was..

thanks


----------



## enlender

finally noticed you had a link under your name 

Tank looks awsome man!


----------



## orchidman

Haha. Thanks man


You can call me Bob


----------



## orchidman

hygro bold is growing. and i think its finally established. and its pearling!


----------



## orchidman

added more plants. now im trying to get a video for you guys and some pics...


----------



## Karackle

Yes please, more pictures!!!  I want to see the changes! :biggrin:


----------



## orchidman

ah! my voice sounds weird on this vid!


----------



## RipariumGuy

orchidman said:


> ah! my voice sounds weird on this vid!


See! It happens to everbody! 


Tank looks awesome BTW!!


----------



## orchidman

haha! although it doesnt sound as bad as i excpected. although last time i can remember hearing my voice on a video was when i was like 13, and my voice was changing so it was bad.  glad thats over. get ready to hear the most luscious voice you've ever heard. ha!


----------



## orchidman

thanks by the way.

video is uploading.


----------



## AquaStudent

is it up?! is it up?! I want to see the video


----------



## RipariumGuy

orchidman said:


> haha! although it doesnt sound as bad as i excpected. although last time i can remember hearing my voice on a video was when i was like 13, and my voice was changing so it was bad.  glad thats over. get ready to hear the most luscious voice you've ever heard. ha!


Hahahaha!!! "HeEEEElllo everEEEEbody!"..... I can only imagine. :icon_mrgr


----------



## orchidman

how did you know i was asian??!!!??!!?? i am actually, but i dont have a bad accent ( you can be the judge of that i guess)

here is the video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W27cLMc4P8U

please tell me what you think, of the tank.... and the voice if you must..


----------



## speedie408

orchidman said:


> oh, that wouldnt be good.
> 
> what the cheapest way to get a nice background that makes the tank looks open without taking away from the plants. id like to do something that is easy, i cant paint it now b/c its full


Don't paint it. Use this stuff: http://www.amazon.com/Gila-PB78-Privacy-Residential-36-Inch/dp/B000HE57JS

You can remove it anytime you get tired of the black background. Peels right off.


----------



## orchidman

to late now, but i will try that for my 20 long. i dont feel like taking the background i bought off... to laazy! haha

im so glad people are commenting! i was beginning to think people forgot


----------



## RipariumGuy

The tank looks awesome "Bob"!


----------



## orchidman

thanks jake! hows my voice compare to caton?


----------



## Karackle

Looking good, things are growing in well! roud:


----------



## orchidman

thanks! i got a plant package yesterday with r. rotundifolia, bacopa monnieri, brazilian pennywort, my favorite plant ( gotta find out what it is! ), and the stuff in the jars. ill make a thread with pics for ids later


----------



## orchidman

got my co2 figured out. i was scared for a bit about a yellow drop checker. 

i got my eheim filter about a week ago. although part of it ( the intake on the top) was broken. so now i have to do all this usps insurance. so glad it was insured. there were no suction cups for the intake/spraybar.  so i have to buy some of them


----------



## littlebittyfish

orchidman said:


> how did you know i was asian??!!!??!!?? i am actually, but i dont have a bad accent ( you can be the judge of that i guess)
> 
> here is the video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W27cLMc4P8U
> 
> please tell me what you think, of the tank.... and the voice if you must..


That is a beautiful tank!:icon_mrgr What a lucky little betta.


----------



## orchidman

thansk! it will looks much better once the new additions grow


----------



## defiesexistence

"C'mon tripod!" :icon_bigg Just like Caton telling his camera to focus, aren't you?

As far as a background, cut a piece of paperboard to size and paint it, one color, or shading up. You might want to hit it with a coat of water-proof varnish to prevent water damage from spillages.

I didn't see keess prints on the glass; have you been abusing Leroy by neglect?


----------



## orchidman

haha, i was acutally saying "lets come of this tripod.." talking to the camera  

is there something wrong with a black background? thas what i have now..

i just cleaned it..


----------



## defiesexistence

Haha! I thought you bumped the tripod and were telling it to steady!

No, I think it looks fine! Can't go wrong with black. You were talking backgrounds for the 20l, and I know you stretch your wallet, so I figured I'd give you a cheap destroy-it-yourself option if you didn't like what came with it.

Good. There's space for fresh ones.


----------



## orchidman

defiesexistence said:


> Haha! I thought you bumped the tripod and were telling it to steady!
> 
> No, I think it looks fine! Can't go wrong with black. You were talking backgrounds for the 20l, and I know you stretch your wallet, so I figured I'd give you a cheap destroy-it-yourself option if you didn't like what came with it.
> 
> Good. There's space for fresh ones.


Haha

Ohh. I loose track of things like that all the time. I think I'll try window frost 

Anyone know what the plant in the center back is? Its my new fav

You can call me Bob


----------



## orchidman

so im starting to see some algae. its just starting and i only see a tiny bit so i want to get it under control before to late... but i have a hypothesis.

im seeing...
- a few "bushes" of BBA
- tiny bit of string or hair algae ( doesnt look as soft as hair algae)
-the normal speckling on GSA
- the BGA that is steadily decreasing. 

i dose-on sunday, tues and thurs
1/8 of a teaspoon of (kno3) and 1/32 of a teaspoon of kh2po4 (phophate) 

on monday wed and fri
1/32 of a teaspoon trace (usually csm+b)


*boy do i feel dumb!**i just copied and pasted these dosing instructions, and i just realized that i have not been following it! ive been dosing 1/8tsp csm+b not 1/32tsp. but ive been meaning to do 1/8. my bad! that may be part of my problem*

my hypothesis ( other than the dosing mishap ) is this...

i found my diffuser clogged up today with white gunk. it used to get gunk, but not nearly this much. so i cleaned it off, and i got alot more tiny micro bubbles of co2 coming out. not sure how ling its been that clogged but i cleaned it really well last saturday, so it hasnt been way to long. my dropchecker now shows a very yellow green


----------



## orchidman

no ideas?


just fixed my eheim 2213! as soon as i get some suction cups, i will be able to start using it in this 10 gallon!


----------



## AquaStudent

From what I've read you probably have your BBA issues rooting from your c02 mishaps. Now that you've fixed your c02 hopefully no more BBA will grow.

I think your best bet to getting rid of the BBA is to manually remove it. You can then see if the BBA was caused by c02 or your ferts and adjust accordingly.


----------



## orchidman

im going to make a diy bubble counter. not sure how best i should do it.


----------



## defiesexistence

No more white gunk for you!  There's a syringe sort: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...cts/14453-diy-co2-guide-pictures-recipes.html
Or the plain jar kind: http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/CO2/bubble-counter.html You don't need a large jar either, maybe something the size of a yogurt container.


----------



## orchidman

thanks


----------



## defiesexistence

Welcome! *cough* don't forget to use silicone *cough* And don't use a gold vacuum canning jar lid, they rust!

Came across your favorite plant, btw, but wasn't able to find the name, which drove me crazy. Lemme find that thread!


----------



## orchidman

will do! thanks 

the plant is proserpinaca palustris, i belive. philip told me, so im pretty sure of it.


----------



## defiesexistence

Ha! I'd be sure if told me that too!!

( I just found the picture of it too, but didn't find the name, even scanning the thread and flora list *sigh* post #43 http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...m/134096-2-9-gallon-fantasy-tree-stump-3.html )


----------



## orchidman

yep  cant wait to get suction cups!


----------



## orchidman

just installed the bubble counter! i found the most perfect little bottle. im getting about
1 3/4 BPS so not bad.... although i might have counted wrong. ill clean the diffuser and get suction cups tomorrow. its really ugly so i dont want to take pics. but i will get pics of the eheim and the bubble counter


----------



## orchidman

didnt find ayn of the right sized suction cups yet  but my 2215 cam today, so i took the lily pipes off of that and put them on the 2213 in the 10g. because the 20 long isnt ready yet. i think im going to find a different light though, because this hood is annoying and chunky! any ideas for a light??

i think the bubble counter has a leak... its a tiny bottle, and i set it up last night, and now, about 24 hrs later, i see no co2 coming out!


----------



## sewingalot

Pictures???? When do we get PICTURES? LOL. Nice. I don't have much suggestions for lights. I am about to diy one for my 10 I hate the light on mine so much.


----------



## orchidman

it looks bad right now.. everything is melting  because of my co2 issues. i cant take pictures of the filter because the lily pipes are in weird because of the hood.. ill take care of the co2 when i do my WC tomorrow

i would like maybe a clip on light.. idk!!! help!


----------



## Karackle

PICTURES! we want pictures! I agree with Sara!!! We're both big fans of pictures, the bad and the good. Sometimes I like looking back at pics of when the tank looked bad so I can see how far I came when it looks good roud: 

As for lights, i just use a stock 10g hood with an HOB filter, but then, I'm a strictly low light, low tech kinda gal, so i'm not much help to you :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

mine is pretty much low tech... i just think the hoood is UGLY! and i want to derim this one. so i'd need another light. i was thinking about buying a 10 gallon new, and derimming that one. then swapping the whole tank over... not sure if that would be a pain though. although none of my plants are doing well.... except the bacopa monnieri, hygro bold,and heteranthera zosterifolia, and my one stem of mermaid weed.... so its basically the lobelia cardinalis and rotala rotuindifolia ( sick of this plant! ) that are metling and look BAD


----------



## Karackle

hahahaha dude you have CO2, that's automatically way out of my league tech wise :hihi: 

But getting a second 10g tank to derim would probably be easier than draining the current one and finding somewhere to put the plants while you derim it roud:


----------



## orchidman

yeah.. thats what i thought. if i can find one at a yardsale that would be best... so i dont have to pay too much money... every bit counts. im a teenager 

any ideas for maybe a clip on desk light? im going to yardsales tomorrow, and illsee if they have anything....


----------



## Karackle

Yard sale is a good place to check, though luckily 10g tanks are only about $10 or less anyway if you can't find one at a yard sale (or if you do but it's around $10 and you can't talk them down, unless the glass is super clean, might as well go new) roud: 

As for clip-on desk lamps, I ended up going with a standing desk lamp for the 5g because I couldn't find any clip-ons that had a long enough neck for where I would have clipped it (the windowsill behind the tank) because my tank isn't derimmed and I hear the lip on the rim can cause issues when using clip lights


----------



## GDP

Hope that eheim is working out for you. Glad to see you got it ok.


----------



## orchidman

just wrote a long reply and it got deleted 

i havent tried the 2215 yet but the lilies are great!

i didnt see any tanks today... 

today when i got home i turned the 2213 off and started taking the lid off. i forgot to take the intake out. so i had water gushing out of the lid! i got about a gallon of water on the floor before i got the filter into a bucket.. that could have been bad. 

i saw a light like this at a yardsale. it would have been perfect, except that it was too long and wide spread. but if i can find a smaller one it would be awesome!!! see attachment


----------



## orchidman

today is getting worse and worse! i just typed about something that was making it worse, then BAM! deleted again!

anyways bottom line is today is terrible! i broke the intake of the new lily pipes i got :'( i soaked it in bleach and was trying to manually clean it after that, and i snapped it right in half :'( :'( :'( im silicon-ing it back together, because i dont have money for new pipes. but im devastated!


----------



## Craigthor

orchidman said:


> today is getting worse and worse! i just typed about something that was making it worse, then BAM! deleted again!
> 
> anyways bottom line is today is terrible! i broke the intake of the new lily pipes i got :'( i soaked it in bleach and was trying to manually clean it after that, and i snapped it right in half :'( :'( :'( im silicon-ing it back together, because i dont have money for new pipes. but im devastated!


Quick way to put it back together is a piece of tubing about 1-1.5" long slide half on one side and half over the other kinda like a bandaid.


----------



## orchidman

good idea! thanks. should i do that or silicone? for long term


----------



## Karackle

Oh man! I'm so sorry to hear about your lily pipes!!! That is NO fun! Craigthor's "band-aid" idea sounds like a good one though, as long as it's nice and tight, I imagine you should be fine with just doing that. Maybe a small amount of silicone around the edges of the "band-aid" piece of tubing to permanently affix it to the lily pipe and keep it water tight? Might be easier than trying to glue the glass back together, and that way you wouldn't lose any space inside the pipes which could affect water flow. (I don't use canisters so you might want to let someone else chime in though roud 

Bummer about not finding any tanks at the yard sales, I know $ is tight, but like I said, most places sell 10g tanks for $10 or less so maybe it's easiest / quickest to just pick up a new one? 

Also, I HATE it when I accidentally delete posts! So frustrating!!! But that light looks like it could be cool if you find a nice small version roud:


----------



## orchidman

ill probably get a 10g later. im not chancing it today! 

i just spilled a can of fish food, to top it off! AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


and i forgot to hit send... shouldve sent that 10 minutes ago


----------



## orchidman

:frown:I FEEL LIKE GIVING UP! YET ANOTHER DISASTER :'(

just a backstory- the eheim 2213 ive been using is the one i got in the mail, with a broken outtake nozzle. but my dad fixed the noxxle, and it passed a 4 day trial run outdoors...

well after all the disasters of earlier, i finally got everything cleaned up. and i was just adjusting the hoses underneath the tank, so they didnt stick out the side of the stand. as i was doing this, i guess i bumped the outtake nozzle on the filter, or trwsited the hose connected there. but anyways... SPLASH! water gushin out like there was no tomorrow. i stood there with my finger on the whole until my mum got a bucket..

bottom line, im depressed and i legit feel like giving up! :'( :frown:


----------



## Karackle

oh man!!! I HATE those days!!! Don't give up though, your tank is gorgeous! Do you have an HOB or filter you were using before you got the Eheim for this tank? If so, just take the media out of the canister and plop it in the other filter. Or stick the 2215 on here for now unless that's way to much power for a 10g. I don't know anything about canisters but i think there are ways to reduce the flow rate until you get the 20L set up or can afford a new filter (or find a replacement part) roud: 

Don't give up just from 1 bad day! we're here to support you! :biggrin: Also, I posted pictures of the teeny tiny itty bitty nano-sized fry that are in my 5g if you want to look at something cute to cheer you up :tongue: the pics aren't great, but maybe it will help a little


----------



## orchidman

Karackle said:


> oh man!!! I HATE those days!!! Don't give up though, your tank is gorgeous! Do you have an HOB or filter you were using before you got the Eheim for this tank? If so, just take the media out of the canister and plop it in the other filter. Or stick the 2215 on here for now unless that's way to much power for a 10g. I don't know anything about canisters but i think there are ways to reduce the flow rate until you get the 20L set up or can afford a new filter (or find a replacement part) roud:
> 
> Don't give up just from 1 bad day! we're here to support you! :biggrin: Also, I posted pictures of the teeny tiny itty bitty nano-sized fry that are in my 5g if you want to look at something cute to cheer you up :tongue: the pics aren't great, but maybe it will help a little


its awful! i have a HOB, but it wasnt giving me correct flow and scuh so i was getting algae. thats why i put the other one on. i actually had the media from the hob in the canister, lol. so i put the hob back on the tank. but i unplugged everything until things can dry off. the 2215 is to strong. 

thank for your support! im just mentally exhausted right now. not to mention ticked off and sad. but im going dancing tonight, so hopefully ill cheer up by then.. your baby pics are cute by the way, made me smile


----------



## enlender

we have all had days like this. just be happy no fish or people were harmed


----------



## Karackle

enlender said:


> we have all had days like this. just be happy no fish or people were harmed


x2! I definitely agree!!

I'm glad you had at least another filter to put on for now roud: 

And I'm glad the fry pics cheered you up a little


----------



## orchidman

yeah, i guess so. i had a great time dancing, and im back to being happy again.. as long as i dont look at the tank. haha

the bubble counter worked this time! getting great co2 flow, but it isnt being spread correctly, since the HOB is on, and not a canister... i really liked that cannister!

anyone has any ideas on how to get an HOB to have efficient circulation all around the tank? its on the side wall now, and the diffuser is on the oposite wall.


----------



## orchidman

maybe ill see if my dad can fix the canister again.


----------



## orchidman

it looks as if the HOB on the side is providing pretty good flow around the tank. i can see the co2 micro bubbles go. in just worried about the back wall getting good co2. i put the drop checker right under the filter, and its lime green so thats good.

any ideas for a light?

i decided that once i get a light, im going to concentrate on getting my 20 long up. and once thats going well then ill start adding things to the 10 g.


----------



## enlender

I like my Fishneedit.com light maybe a little to much for your setup but i give it my endorsment for your 20L it grows algae like a champ!


----------



## orchidman

woohoo! algae is just what i need! for the 20 long, i think im going to get an odyssea. 


drop checker is super LIME green today. i just need to find a light, so the plants can use it! the filter placement as is prevents me from using the hood. so i need something ASAP.

anyone else have ideas?

i took the rotala out yesterday, because it was just melting and looking crappy. decided i didnt like it. i think the hygro and the mernaid weeed are my faves! i think im going to get more otos and some nerites.


----------



## AquaStudent

I am using a hood right now even though I moved my heater over to the corner and my filter slightly to one side so it doesn't fit in the cut out slots. The hood points the light towards the back wall which is exactly what I need.

The front of the tank also still gets all the light it needs. Of course this is on a 5g and may not work the same.


----------



## orchidman

thats a good idea. but wouldnt work with my hood and filter placement. and i hate the hood. lol! thanks....


----------



## orchidman

here is a overhead layout of what it currently looks like... the plants will fill in hopefully









1- bacopa monnieri
2-hygro bold
3-mermaid weed. one stem
4-lobelia cardinalis

i didnt include, in the diagram, the pot of heteranthera zosterifolia in the front middle, or the jungle vall i have in front of the lobelia on the right side. because they are temporary

where should i put the heterantherea, where the rotala used to be, it would be right in front of the filter though. or should i put the mermaid there in front of the filter ( seems more rigid than the heteranthera) and put the heteranthera where the mermaid weed is? 

i have a bit of a problem though. because of the flow, debris and junk keep getting caught on the hygro bold. what should i do?


----------



## orchidman

any ideas on light? or the debris in the hygro?


----------



## sewingalot

Hi Bob! I am not feeling the best today, but I needed to take time and comment:

DON'T GIVE UP!!!!

We've all had crappy days like that with our fish tanks. I almost gave up myself a few months back. But looking back, I am glad you all talked me out of it. So hang in there!

P.S. I like the hanging light idea. Very nice looking. As far as the debris, I have nothing to help other than to say maybe another filter?


----------



## orchidman

aww! tahnks sara! i feel alot better today anyways 

glad you didnt give up

i may try something like this for the light. 
1)
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/137508-120p-photo-journal.html do you think it would work if i used one over my tank. but had a 23W cfl? i dont want to hang it from the ceiling though. incase i want to move the tank. 

OR

2) something like this
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...1&ndsp=36&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0&biw=1600&bih=735 and then take the light box off my hood and hang it from that. maybe use some type of aluminum around it, like superwen http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/132260-diy-ada-style-lamphood.html but i would leave it silvery... what are you guys' thoughts?


----------



## orchidman

put the dropchekcer along th eback wall, and i have good co2 there too!  i just need to figure out a light!


----------



## orchidman

i've decide not to do the one that uses a bowl. ill do option 2.


----------



## orchidman

im going tonight to get the supplies!


----------



## orchidman

the stand is painted! i just need to let it dry and touch up a few places.

anyone know how high off the substrate two 18 watt CFLs, so as to get a level of light equal or slightly lesser than two 13 watt CFLs 12" off the substrate?


----------



## AquaStudent

What is wrong with keeping them at 12 inches? If you have the ability to raise them up a little and you have too much light then go for it. I think WPG isn't that great of a measurement anymore.

If you get decent CFL around 6500k then you'll be all set.

take a look at this chart. it may be able to help you out.

http://www.fishtanktv.com/forum/topics/t5ho-wpg-is-not-the-way-to-go


----------



## orchidman

the chart you linked is for t12,t8,and t5s. so its not really relevant. i wasnt saying anything abour WPG, but i do know that a higher wattage CFL will give me more light than a lower wattage CFL. i just dont know how to do the calculations to determine the correct height for the 18w cfls. i cant have it at 12"( stock hood) because my filter is placed on the side of the tank, for good flow. i was having issues with the filter on the back wall.

im making a stand like i said in an earlier post....


----------



## AquaStudent

make the stand adjustable. It'd be a bit more complicated but if you put notches in the side on a track you can change it so that it locks in at different levels


----------



## orchidman

it will be adjustable. i just dont really have a good starting point.


----------



## AquaStudent

why not do from the top of your tank up a couple of inches. That should give you a wide enough range. Astetics will be important too so I think you should give it a range that'll still look good.


----------



## orchidman

yes, but _i dont kno a good height to start at. so i get a light level equivelant to the light that was there before._


----------



## sewingalot

Hey, Bob, check out this thread for a lighting idea: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/136243-made-diy-lighting-stand-my-10g.html

Seems like it could do well for you.


----------



## orchidman

erm, its a little late now. haha thanks though. i ended up doing option 2, if you refer back to that post... i already started actually  i got the pipes bent and painted. tomorrow, my dad is going to help me make a housing the for light that bar that came with my hood. ill take pics and make a diy thread when all is said and cone


----------



## AquaStudent

that will work well. You can easily adjust the height by changing the length of the chains/rope. Nice thinking


----------



## orchidman

thanks 


anyone have an idea for a good height? at least to start with


----------



## orchidman

Not sure if anyone follows this anymore. 

Things aren't going great. The pipes are bent and painted. Ready to go. The light is taking forever to make. I need to get something to cut this sheet metal and me and my dad are working on it whenever we can. In the mean time, by tank is getting odd lighting. Covering only about 2/3 of the tank. So I'm getting some bacopa melt. The lobelia cardinals all melted away. Idk why. It was growing great.

My co2 is screwed up. I added A diy drop checker and one had a leak. The second w
One leaked as well. I made a third one and I think it should be good. In the meantime I'm just running without a bubble counter. I changed my solution only to find my cap leaking on the main bottle. So I took it off and I'm siliconing it up now. So hopefully it will work sometime soon. 

I I have weird lightning and no co2 for now, should I still dose?

I ended up winning an raok from Gordon. So I'm getting some sakura shrimp and crypts for him. I'm going to derim a 5g for those. And I found some nice rocks I had lying around to use. It actually had fossils in it. Lol


You can call me Bob


----------



## AquaStudent

I still follow 

that's unlucky with the c02 and lighting. i'm sure you'll sort it out soon enough. I don't have any experience with dosing but i don't think it's a good idea to do unless the plants will have access to the other parts of the photosynthetic process. If there's not enough light or carbon then adding trace elements will be useless and possibly cause an algae bloom.

Congrats on winning Gordon's RAOK. Is the 5g going to be a new setup or something that you're converting?


----------



## orchidman

yeah. made another bubble counter last night and gave the silicone all night to dry. and set it up with fresh yeast and stuff. the bubble counter leaked. but the lid i fixed for the soda bottle is not leaking now. so i took off the bubble counter and put more silicone on it, and hooked the co2 up without it, so i finally have co2 again.

thanks  i wasnt even expecting to win. so i was/am excited. the 5g is new. i dont have it yet, but i put substrate, filter media and rocks and a few plants in a tupperwear bucket type thing, just to "cook" before the shrimpies get here. he is sending them this monday. i havent had a chance to get the actual glass tank, thats why stuff is cooking in the bucket, but i should have it before the shrimpies get here..

anyone know how i should acclimate the shrimp?


----------



## orchidman

just my luck! not more than 15 minutes after i posted that, i look up to see no co2 coming out! i checked with soap, and the lid from the diy co2 is leaking again!!!!! idk why it was working for a while then started leaking  this would be like the 3rd time i added more silicone to the lid this week, for the same problem


----------



## nonconductive

are you removing the old silicone first?


----------



## orchidman

no, i was just patching it in the one spot, because i used soap to see where the leak was. maybe thats my problem.... im out of sugar now too  haha

maybe the pressure is to much for the silicone? idk why else would it take 15min before it starts leaking out


----------



## orchidman

got a 5.5g for the shrimp and plnts i got from gordon. i derimmed the 5.5g yesterday,m it came out great! i planted it today. im going for a looks sort of like this, http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x223/califjewls/120 Gallon Tank/5.jpg i am going to have dwarf riccia for the bushy type plants ( i have christmas moss on rocks there now, but i just put them there for the shrimp until i can get some dwarf riccia), with a few crypt wendtii red in with the main rocks, and some sygnonanthus sp manaus around the back behind the rocks. and i have a few plantlets from vallisneria americana in the back, but im going to take them out, im afraid they will grow too well! ha, dont want them to take over. anyone have any ideas for what to use for a tall background plant like in the link? ill get pics tomorrow. i have at least 4 baby sakuras, ive seen 4 at a time, but not sure if they are the same 4, they are so tiny and cute! jake ( ripariumguy) and i are going to enter the AGA contest, just for kicks even though i wont stand a chance, so ill try to make the 5g all pretty for that by september. for the rocks, i used these rocks we collected when we went fossil hunting. they have fossils in them, but make a great scape!

for the 20 long, i decided to use some wood like i sketched here ( if i can find it, im eying a piece from badcop)








maybe something more intricate than sketched. with blyxa japonica in the back, and staurogyne repens 049 in the front. with bare sand all around the whole edges and in the front

for the 10g, i planted the heteranthera zosterifolia where the r. rotundifolia used to be. thats the only permanent plant change. the rest of the plants i put in from gordon are just there until i see what grows and what doesnt. so its sort of like a grow out type thing right now. new to the 10g i have, all from gordon, echinodorus sp. aflame, rotala colorata, rotala macaranda, rotala nanjenshan, ludgwigia arcuata, and two small salvinia floaters. i like the ludwigia alot and the sword, but i fear the sword will get huge. 

i make up a new diy dco2 bottle and bubble counter, and i set them up, so ill see tomorrow how they work. i moved the diffuser to right under the filter intake.


----------



## AquaStudent

sounds awesome. Are you going to start up a new thread for the 5.5 shrimp tank or will updates come through here?

That sketch looks awesome. I think you're plan will turn out great!


----------



## orchidman

i will start a journal for the 5.5 soon. but i cant start one before i have pics, so i thought i should be excited here before starting a picture-less journal.

thanks! i really hope i can find a piece of wood similar, i see one in badcoptofishtank's fs thread, but i dont have money right now! i hope i can find something nice when i have money, lol


the 10g looks pretty ugly, the plants arent scaped in any way. i just planted the groups of stems separated enough so i can tell what is what, once i see what grows well, i will remove and re arrange things. 

still waiting on the light. but the co2 seems to be working ( knock on wood ) and i put 13w bulbs back into the light strip, and have is just laying angled across the tank, so it doesnt fall in. so im not worried about not having light at all.


----------



## Karackle

sounds good!!! Can't wait to see how the new tanks progress!!! :biggrin:


----------



## defiesexistence

orchidman said:


> still waiting on the light. but the co2 seems to be working ( knock on wood )


I was near laughing when you were talking all about your co2 problems. I've been going through the same thing, but too busy/lazy to fix it. Coat the whole thing in silicone!! Silicone shrinks as it dries, maybe that contributed to your leak?

Good luck scaping for AGA, and don't dare add any white fish!! (Karen'll getcha) :icon_lol:


----------



## orchidman

thanks alot defie! i think i fixed it, ( knock on wood ) i just want everything to finally be done and fixed! everything was growing great, then all of a sudden the lobelia all melted away. idk why!

white fish? why not?

thanks karackle! ill go get pics


----------



## orchidman

terrible pictures! i know, im sorry. mum has the d90, so i used a dinky p&s.

5.5g looks TERRIBLE right now, but will improve greatly, i have a vision. its cloudy, so you cant appreciate the rocks, and the plants are all twisted from shipping, so once they re-orient it will look nicer. there are bio balls in there ATM, because im waiting on the filter. i can see at least 4 shrimp. the right side will eventually be the dominant island. the stones with moss will be replaced with dwarf riccia stones, and be rearranged, in a better way. it will look better...









here it is, so you can appreciate the rocks before i added plants.









10g looks ugly. just threw plants in to let them grown and see what i end up liking best, then ill rescape


----------



## defiesexistence

I should specify, albino/otherwise oddly colored fish.

(check the comments) http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2004.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=2&id=109
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2005.cgi?&Scale=1&op=showcase&category=0&vol=1&id=144

There are some white fish comments in the past three years, but I spent half an hour searching and can't find them. Those were the ones that made me laugh aloud for a few minutes.

And I am still following this, quietly.


----------



## orchidman

haha! no white fish, okay!

we all know how loud you can be! dont be quiet please! i like people to comment, even if its just you spamming about lunch! so it doesnt get dropped into the abyss


----------



## defiesexistence

You ninja'ed! But YES! Pics....

The 5g has a decent hardscape, clean, simplistic. Reminds me of minimalist architecture, which is a good thing. By aquascaping standards the 'pathway' between the sides is too 'centered', not that I care much. The left side has a less dominant hardscape, so don't forget to accent it to make it stand out. But I like you trying your hand at newer aquascaping styles, more power to you roud:


----------



## defiesexistence

orchidman said:


> we all know how loud you can be! dont be quiet please! i like people to comment, even if its just you spamming about lunch! so it doesnt get dropped into the abyss


Funny you say that, I get lambasted all the time for being too quiet, but I'll try not to make downright noise (about my lunch)! But I'll force some comments out of silent lips so this awesome thread doesn't fall into the abyss.


----------



## orchidman

i like noise...


the sand path will be altered when i get the riccia, ill make the side on the right larger, so the path looks good.


----------



## defiesexistence

Don't worry, I think I've made you build up a respectable tolerance to noise. But I wonder if I push that a bit :icon_wink (on a side note, PIE for lunch! Well, whatever you call eating at 3:37)

I am eagerly anticipating those changes! (And I don't mind that they might not be shot with the d90) Have you ever read the 'I Love Riccia' and 'I Hate Riccia" Clubs in the plant section?


----------



## orchidman

pie  i usually eat lunch at like 4... its a homeschooler thing. haha

me too! but i dont have money to do anything for now. but id like to have it loking nice by september for the aga competition. 

ive seen the threads, but havent taken the time to read them. haha. i want dwarf riccia

some of the new plants in the 10g are pearling!


----------



## orchidman

i can only see a few shrimp at a time now. i think the others are just hidin, dont want to get worried.


----------



## Karackle

tanks are looking good man!!! Now that I've seen them I'm even more excited to see how they progress :biggrin: good work dude! roud:


----------



## AquaStudent

Karackle said:


> tanks are looking good man!!! Now that I've seen them I'm even more excited to see how they progress :biggrin: good work dude! roud:


+1

and Noise just to prevent this thread from falling into the black abyss (not that it will happen anytime soon)


----------



## orchidman

thanks  my sponge filter should be here in two days. so im excited. if anyone has extra dwarf riccia, i want it! i have som, but its in a jar and there are snails in the jar, not worth using that!

im excited about this! would it be better to use 2 t12s, or one cfl?


----------



## orchidman

ninja'd by aquastudent! imagine that, the asian getting ninja'd


----------



## orchidman

here is another inspiration for me. i want it to be a mix between this one, and the one i linked earlier. http://www.projectaquarium.com/plantedAquarium_Open.aspx

notice the riccia and wendtii!


----------



## orchidman

well, co2 trouble again! i have this! the bubble counter is now leaking... so i took it off and connected connected the bottle without it, and i finally, after 1 1/2 weeks, i have nice co2 coming out ( knock on wood) my DC is LIME green again  but im afraid the diffuser will keep junking up quickly. which was the whole reason i wanted a drop checker.... but diy isnt workin for me. would a glad bubble counter be affecting at making sure none of the solution gets to the diffuser?

i want to get a pump head for my 2213, so i can be done with this whole surface scum thing! anyone have any ideas where to get a pumphead cheaP/ basically the while grey colored lid.

the 5g is clearing up alot. 

other than that, nothing new... i did get a mohawk though


----------



## PinoyBoy

An actual mohawk with shaved sides or just a faux hawk?

Have you tried something like this to solve your problem with the solution getting into the diffuser?


Burto of MonsterFishKeepers said:


> Had it running for a few days now.
> 2 litre and 1.25 litre coke bottles into a 500ml water bottle yeast catcher/bubble counter. Ensured an airtight fit in the caps with superglue.


For a cheap pump, check out the thrift shop. They might have one of those table top water fountains for about 5 dollars, just use the pump that's in one of them.


----------



## orchidman

an actual mohawk. sides shaved and everything. ill get a pic later..

thats exactly what i did, but the bubble counter keeps leaking. i silicone and silicone and silicone! every time it leaks!

i need the lid part for an eheim 2213, wish i could get that at the dollar store!


----------



## orchidman

out of the abyss


----------



## nonconductive

mohawks are awesome. fauxhawks are lame.


----------



## Splendid Splendens

Haha you guys are lame! I had a "Chelsea Hawk" in like grade 7 or 8. 

I'm loving the tank, Bob!


----------



## nonconductive

haha... all the post-punkers/death rawkers have the chelsea hawks. i think my wife did at one time.


----------



## orchidman

i just the hawk part really short now, b/c im going backpacking for a week or so. i cut it for fun though, and i dont want it long... i used to spike, gets old after a while. 

i had a fohawk 2 years ago... looked pretty good. but what can i say, i look good in anything but a bowl cut!


a baby shrimp died


----------



## RipariumGuy

Mohawk! Nice! I had one for a while this year. Great hair style, but got a little cold in the winter. Now I have a fauxhawk.

A new pump head eh? Hmmm... if no one here has it, I'd say that getting a new one is going to be your best bet.  I think Aquarium Guys has some that are decently priced. I think...


----------



## RipariumGuy

Sweetness! ^ 3,000 posts!


----------



## orchidman

I'll get a pic later. I used to have a fohawk. But I got sock of styling it every day. 




You can call me Bob


----------



## orchidman

got the sponge filter in the 5.5! QUESTION- i have a 13w cfl directly over the tank, and behin the tank are 2 t12s that definitely add some lighting, does that seem like too muhc?> im adding diy co2 with an inefficient diffuser today









great view from the top


----------



## RipariumGuy

NICE 'hawk! 

For the 5.5g, I'd say that it is a little overkill. With the DIY CO2 though, I bet it'll be fine.


----------



## orchidman

thanks, lol. not as cool as rachel's though!!

the tank is 10" tall, if that matters. the thing is, i cant really turn off the t12s. but i can put them right over top of the tank, and take off the CFL... would that be better?


----------



## AquaStudent

Rachael's is amazing although yours is pretty close up there in the awesomeness category.

I have a 13w 6500k CFL on my 5g and it grows great. With DIY c02 it was growing things so well. I let my DIY c02 run out because I was expecting to get a pressurized system up and running but that's taking a bit longer. The plants did seem to suffer a bit because of that.

If you are good with your c02 then that amount of lighting should work well.


----------



## orchidman

are you talking about with the 2 t12s adding to the lgiht some? i can do just t12s directly over it a few inches off the top. would be easier taht way, if it would work


----------



## RipariumGuy

Yeah, I think it would be better to take off the CFL and keep the T-12's. That should be plenty of light. 

Rachael's mohawk... Wow is it awesome!


----------



## orchidman

okay! i will do that. 

rachel's do is cool!


----------



## orchidman

just got back from a week of backpacking in cody, wyoming. makes my pic from hiking last week look pathetic!

i came home to algae!!      

i think i only have 2 sakura left, i cant find anymore in the 5g  except for the 2, and he is so much bigger than before that i think i would see others if they survived. i have some brown algae in the 5g. so i threw the oto in there. ill probably tear the whole tank down. i see some planaria on the walls. little white ones

the 10g has seen awesome growth in the new plants i added. but also green hair algae BBA and BGA  i think im going to have to take it down


----------



## Chaos_Being

Ok, I have to ask (since I see you're from PA,) where did you take that hiking pic at? I'm always looking for new places to go, and I'm practically addicted to mountain hikes or anything that involves gaining some elevation and looking down...

For instance, here's a pic from a hike I did a few weeks ago. The viewpoint is called "Big Schloss," on the border of VA/WV in the George Washington National Forest.


----------



## orchidman

then you would have loved the wyoming backpacking trip i just got back from! our highest elevation was around 9,000 ft. one day we increase by 2,00 ft in about 2-3 miles it was great, we did the dead indian meadows 20 mile loup. here are two pics, taken by a friend who went with me.
















anyways, the picture was taken at pole steeple. its about laurel lake, im not exactly sure where it is, but you should be able to google it. its only about a 1 mile hike.


----------



## Chaos_Being

Ah ok I've heard of Pole Steeple, but haven't gone there yet. I did do a hike in the Micheaux State Forest last fall, I think that is in the same area. I'm hating the hot weather now, its keeping me indoors  Those pics from Wyoming are fantastic...I definitely need to get out there sometime.


----------



## orchidman

yeah it was great! we did the dead indian meadows 20 mile loup. it is near yellowstone, so there arent very many people there, because who wants to go there with yellowstone so close?

any ideas how to combat this algae? maybe just tear the whole thing down and start again


----------



## orchidman

my dad brought home an old 29G with a t12 hood. im wondering ifa t12 18" over the substrate can grow anything at all? opinions?


----------



## sewingalot

While you were gone backpacking, I snuck in your house and implanted algae into your tanks. Muhahahahaha. You're welcome.  

By the way, nice mohawk. I'm going to call you mini-Rachel-Bob from now on.

I was able to grow moss, a sword plant and java ferns with a t12 over a 55 gallon. Just had to leave the lights on for like 16 hours.

Where are pictures of Leroy?


----------



## orchidman

mini-rachel-bob....... okay....

thanks alot sara... turning me into an algae freak too! cant beat um, join um!

i dont have pics of leroy  i cant even se him with all the algae 

glad people still follow this thread though!


----------



## nonconductive

nice hawk, looks like mine now. also nice hiking pics!


----------



## sewingalot

Then you should take a picture of your tank so that when it gets back into good shape, you'll be proud of how far you've come.  There are many lurkers out there. I follow along to about 30 times more than I post in.


----------



## orchidman

i will. later... maybe... ill try... but maybe ill not post pics just to bug you


----------



## nonconductive

orchidman said:


> but maybe ill not post pics just to bug you


devious. lol


----------



## orchidman

ive chosen a side, remember!


----------



## sewingalot

That's okay if you don't post pictures. I'll just unsubscribe....or spam you until you do. But since I'm seeing you enjoy attention, I'll just ignore you until I get pictures. :flick:


----------



## orchidman

oh? whats that? i have a subscriber? oh well.. im on non-c's side now, so your subscription means nothing. lol. i just stuck a huge whisper filter in there, to seed for my 29g. its technically my younger brother's but its kind of mine. im thinking sandy bottom with nice DW a few plants and IAL with dark water.


----------



## nonconductive

orchidman said:


> oh? whats that? i have a subscriber? oh well.. im on non-c's side now, so your subscription means nothing. lol. i just stuck a huge whisper filter in there, to seed for my 29g. its technically my younger brother's but its kind of mine. im thinking sandy bottom with nice DW a few plants and IAL with dark water.


LOL. dude you're harsh!


----------



## orchidman

lol. i do owe her for the dry ferts. so maybe ill get pics, jsut this once.


----------



## AquaStudent

I would appreciate some pictures too 

How is Leroy doing?


----------



## orchidman

leroy is fine. 

aqua- guys gotta unite, you cant be doing this to us!


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> oh? whats that? i have a subscriber? oh well.. im on non-c's side now, so your subscription means nothing. lol. i just stuck a huge whisper filter in there, to seed for my 29g. its technically my younger brother's but its kind of mine. im thinking sandy bottom with nice DW a few plants and IAL with dark water.


I'll subscribe too your journal! :icon_bigg

And I was hoping I would be able to answer your question about what plant it is but somebody beet me too it. =( PROSERPINACA PALUSTRIS or "Mermaid weed" sounds right. Looks like it hasn't fully transformed from emersed form to submersed form. The bigger fuller leafs are emersed form. I have some pics in my shrimp tank somewhere of it. Mine seems to be taking off now, but it took a long time for it to start growing. It's a really cool plant, I like it. Does yours have little seed looking things on yours? (look at the stems, just above each leaf) some of mine have them, some don't, but it seems like where these little seed things are they sprout out new stems.









They look like that. Pic taken from: Here


----------



## orchidman

thanks BAHUGO  two subscribers, WOOT

mine is growing. looks like a palm tree though, because it has minimal bottom leaves, lol. mine doesnt have the seed things. i just took a picture ( for you not sara!) and some pics of the ugly tank. im going to clean it up a little bit now.

im going later to get a 10g from petco cuz of the sale. and ill derim it. and when i clean everything, ill switch it over. 

i found some cool rocks, how can i tell if they are good to use?


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> i found some cool rocks, how can i tell if they are good to use?


What kind of rocks? If you are worried that they will alter your PH you can put white vinager on it, if it bubbles/reacts it will raise PH.


----------



## nonconductive

orchidman said:


> i just took a picture ( for you not sara!)


dude you are merciless!

Sara told me to tell you she's boycotting your journal until she gets a picture and she's really, really sad cause she even sent you fertilizers on her dime to help you get started and can't even get one little thumbnail.

remember sara/kara (bobsy twins) might work for the other side but they are allies. double agents.


----------



## orchidman

im tellin ya, 5 days in the wilderness drinking dirty water does things to ya!

im thinking you got hacked?? 

lol  pics coming


----------



## nonconductive

must be estrogen talking, i guess i need a good slap across the face.


----------



## orchidman

yes.... that could be it *virtual slap*


----------



## nonconductive

thanks. i needed that


----------



## orchidman

no problem bro thats what im here for


----------



## nonconductive

orchidman said:


> no problem bro thats what im here for


lol.


----------



## orchidman

here are the pictures, finally. for bahugo. 

i have great plant growth. sadly the algae grew well too!

i have a filter on there that im seeding for a 29g. its going to be a blackwater biotope type tank for a pair of angels

FTS. filter on different sides


















side









individual plants, i had to make myself a little window to see through the algae

almost at the surface

















rotala colorata?









mermaid weed


----------



## orchidman

got a 10g from petco today. just started derimming it, and i cracked it will cutting the silicone underneath the top rim.  so im siliconing the crack up, and i will use it as a QT tank. mad at myself for cracking it! its the 3rd tank ive derimmed and the first problem. so once my light is ready, i will switch everything over, derim the10g ( hopefully i dont crack it) and then switch it back


----------



## orchidman

batwoman- you have your pictures!


----------



## Bahugo

Sewingalot was evil dropping all that algae off while you were away! 

lol, sooo I have to mention this because when I watched your video earlier I heard this and I honestly LoL'd and I wasn't going to say anything... but, I have to mention it and poke fun of it (in a good way, it's something I do, so don't take it the wrong way). @ 26 seconds right after you say "I have rotala rotundifolia" you hear a faint "yeah" like you are agreeing with yourself. :icon_lol: I don't know why this made me chuckle when I heard it. 

Don't feel bad cracking your 10g trying to derim it I broke my 2.5g trying to derim the top part. I heard a "cckrrrr" and look at one of the sides and there was a crack going from the top to the bottom. :angryfire


----------



## orchidman

Lol. Yeah... I was saying that to film space while I couldnt decide what to show you next. Lol so yeah. 

Dang saw and her algae!

Hopefully it will be water tight after the silicone dries. 


You can call me Bob


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> Lol. Yeah... I was saying that to film space while I couldn't decide what to show you next. Lol so yeah.


Lol, i do it all the time. Especially when I'm talking to the gf and then I look and she isn't even listening because she's busy with the other tank... it's like "yup..." kinda like answering myself so i didn't feel so lame talking to the myself. If you are talking to yourself you mind as well answer yourself ya know? :red_mouth


----------



## nonconductive

you've got nice plants but you need to nip that bacteria in the bud before it smothers everything.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> you've got nice plants but you need to nip that bacteria in the bud before it smothers everything.


Agreed cynanobacteria, aka blue-green, will really put a damper on your day/make you want too throw your tank out the window, then take a sledgehammer too it. Thats what it looks like you have in there covering your plants. 
*
*


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> Lol, i do it all the time. Especially when I'm talking to the gf and then I look and she isn't even listening because she's busy with the other tank... it's like "yup..." kinda like answering myself so i didn't feel so lame talking to the myself. If you are talking to yourself you mind as well answer yourself ya know? :red_mouth


all the time!! so yeah....


nonconductive said:


> you've got nice plants but you need to nip that bacteria in the bud before it smothers everything.


i know! i have BGA/cyanobacteria!!!!! its the most evil thing in the world! i have it soooo sooo soooo much! i once had it so bad that it was covering EVERYTHING. it comes up in sheets if you let it grow long enough, lol. 



Bahugo said:


> Agreed cynanobacteria, aka blue-green, will really put a damper on your day/make you want too throw your tank out the window, then take a sledgehammer too it. Thats what it looks like you have in there covering your plants.
> *
> *


you should have seen this tank before! right around when i started this journal. it was so bad, and i honestly was about to give up! i wanted to die! i hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate this stuff!!

i cant even find a good conclusive answer about what to do to fix it


----------



## nonconductive

erythromycin, lots of oxygen and water movement


----------



## orchidman

what is erythomicin?

i have good movement and oxygen. so that seems to be the only thing


----------



## nonconductive

its an antibiotic. if you can find maracyn at your LFS you should be good. or just check the ingredients on the boxes until you find one with erythromycin.


----------



## orchidman

whats it actually do? whats the intended purpose?


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> whats it actually do? whats the intended purpose?


kills bacteria, blue green algae is actually a bacteria.


----------



## orchidman

nice. ill have to get some. what is it sold for? bga or is it another med or somethign that works for this?


----------



## Bahugo

It's a med, just make sure it is anti-bacterial whatever brand you end up getting.


----------



## orchidman

so i would just apply like it says, for the colmunara?


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> so i would just apply like it says, for the colmunara?


I've never used antibiotics in my tanks but from what I have read, people who didn't do the full doses of attack didn't totally off the algae (i.e using 1/2 dose or something).


----------



## orchidman

Okay. So I'll just dose what the bottle says. Then what the bga dies and I scoop it out?


You can call me Bob


----------



## Bahugo

Don't quote me on this, pretty sure what i have seen people do is:

Clean up some of the tank/gunk do a good clean.
Put in antibiotic (for the full course)
Do a large WC after all the bga dies/falls off/antibiotic is done

Again don't quote me on that, maybe Non-C will have some advice. 

~Rich


----------



## nonconductive

i dont know if ive ever seen it in liquid form, its usually a powder.

what rich suggested is spot on.


----------



## orchidman

alright, sounds good  thanks


----------



## nonconductive

make sure you take lots of pics (for batgirl!)


----------



## orchidman

i believe i added pics. but no, batgirl didnt care.


----------



## nonconductive

i meant before and after the bga treatment.

batgirl is in her cave hanging upside down with the rest of the lost boys. you'll have to wait until dusk.


----------



## orchidman

thats right.. i forgot about that. 

you have before pics. so ill get pics after i treat it. im going to do a WC and manually get as much out as i can. wish me luck, hope i dont get a rash.


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> thats right.. i forgot about that.
> 
> you have before pics. so ill get pics after i treat it. im going to do a WC and manually get as much out as i can. wish me luck, hope i dont get a rash.


Lol! Make sure you wash your hands good after. :fish1:


----------



## orchidman

sure thing!


----------



## defiesexistence

Use rubber gloves with rubber bands cinching the top so no water gets in, if you are worrying about a rash.

By the way, I subscribed back on page one :fish:


----------



## Karackle

nonconductive said:


> batgirl is in her cave hanging upside down with the rest of the lost boys. you'll have to wait until dusk.


HAHAHAHAHAHA *LOST BOYS!!! * classicly amazing in it's ridiculousness movie!!! :hihi: (did you know there's a Lost Boys II AND a Lost Boys III?

Anyway, Orchid - good luck with the BGA / Cyano! That's a total bummer. 

One thing nobody has mentioned yet, but you're probably going to want to keep an eye on the cycle after you treat for the cyanobacteria because antibiotics will kill those bacteria, but unfortunately, beneficial bacteria are bacteria too and you could lose the colony. Might be good to seed that filter on another tank if you have one, or move the fish into a bucket with both filters running on it (or at least with the filter media sitting in the bucket) to preserve the beneficial bacteria. roud:

Oh yeah, and sweet 'hawk dude! Loving the mountain top burger


----------



## defiesexistence

Maracyn 1 might wipe part of the colony but not all. The worst you'll have is a mini-cycle, taken care of by a water change. But I like Karackle's bucket idea :thumbsup:

Speaking of back-packing: What kind of trip was that if you are eating a burger? You're supposed to be digging up cattail tubers and frying em' like taters!


----------



## nonconductive

kara ive seen both sequals

the best part of them was when the 2 cory's met up at the end. i dont remember which one that was.


----------



## orchidman

Karackle said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA *LOST BOYS!!! * classicly amazing in it's ridiculousness movie!!! :hihi: (did you know there's a Lost Boys II AND a Lost Boys III?
> 
> Anyway, Orchid - good luck with the BGA / Cyano! That's a total bummer.
> 
> One thing nobody has mentioned yet, but you're probably going to want to keep an eye on the cycle after you treat for the cyanobacteria because antibiotics will kill those bacteria, but unfortunately, beneficial bacteria are bacteria too and you could lose the colony. Might be good to seed that filter on another tank if you have one, or move the fish into a bucket with both filters running on it (or at least with the filter media sitting in the bucket) to preserve the beneficial bacteria. roud:
> 
> Oh yeah, and sweet 'hawk dude! Loving the mountain top burger


ill be sure to let the filter seed and move it before adding the antibiotics. though i was just reading this thread that said if dosed as recommended it wont mess the good bacteria up enough to be noticeable. if it did, how could they sell it for fish anyways?



defiesexistence said:


> Maracyn 1 might wipe part of the colony but not all. The worst you'll have is a mini-cycle, taken care of by a water change. But I like Karackle's bucket idea :thumbsup:
> 
> Speaking of back-packing: What kind of trip was that if you are eating a burger? You're supposed to be digging up cattail tubers and frying em' like taters!


the trip where i ate the burger was just a short day hike

dang! i could really use a burger now


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> dang! i could really use a burger now


i just made cheeseburgers for dinner. YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## orchidman

ugh! not helping here rich!


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> ugh! not helping here rich!


There should be some left overs, want me to snap a pic of them in the fridge? lol


----------



## nonconductive

yea im hungry, how about a burger.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> yea im hungry, how about a burger.


Would you like me to ROAK them too you? haha


----------



## lauraleellbp

nonconductive said:


> yea im hungry, how about a burger.


Speaking of hungry, I made an amazing discovery yesterday. The Whole Foods across the street has dolmades on their salad bar. I think I need to go back today and buy a pound for lunch...


----------



## nonconductive

lauraleellbp said:


> Speaking of hungry, I made an amazing discovery yesterday. The Whole Foods across the street has dolmades on their salad bar. I think I need to go back today and buy a pound for lunch...


you mean Whole Paycheck.

my wife shops there all the time. 

i love stuffed grape leaves. i ate them for like a year straight for lunch with a falafel sandwich.

and yes ill take a RAOK burger.


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> Would you like me to ROAK them too you? haha


NOOO its mine!


----------



## orchidman

pics finally. i manually cleaned alot of the algae up. i got some new plants in the other day, and they are in the containers floating. 

FTS- looks bad, but not as bad as the pic makes it look









some plants



























neofinetia falcata 'setsuzan'


----------



## nonconductive

looks tons better with all the slime gone!


----------



## orchidman

you dont like the green slime? oh wait, thats batwoman ( she dissapeared  )

thanks. the FTS makes it look worse than it aactually does. co2 is running full strength again, so that should help. i momentarily have 2 filters in it, to see the one, and i quite like all this flow. lol!

once i de-rim this new ten gallon. ( i already have the bottom done) ill switch it over and clean everything really good while i do it. im going to use new sand, just to make it cleaner. i want the light finished though!

i need to get my dad to help me finish the light. its going to be like superwen's ada-like retrofit. it will look kind of like an ADA solar. with 2 conduit pipes holding it up.


----------



## orchidman

okay. so please excuse the terrible picture! but i was in a hurry. anyways

here is my 29g blackwater angel tank hardscape. please excuse the clown puke, it will be sand. and green leaves with be indian almond leaf litter. sorry for the glare. you have to squint your eyes, but it is what it is









stocking list-
- 1 pair (2) marble angelfish
-6 cardinal tetras
-1 albino BN pleco


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> looks tons better with all the slime gone!


agreed! Tanks looking good, what plants do you have in the bucket


----------



## orchidman

in the bucket i have dwarf riccia ( for the 5.5), and round pellia ( anyone want to trade for some round pellia?) floating i have amazon sword ( for the 29g), some unidentified plant that isnt a tem plants, and some unidentified stem plant


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> in the bucket i have dwarf riccia ( for the 5.5), and round pellia ( anyone want to trade for some round pellia?) floating i have amazon sword ( for the 29g), some unidentified plant that isnt a tem plants, and some unidentified stem plant


Are you looking to trade round pellia for something?


----------



## nonconductive

dude that gravel!

that tank will look awesome though!


----------



## orchidman

you dont like the gravel? i got it just your you!

yeah, i cant find anywhere to use the round pellia. so though i'd try to trade it eventually


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> you dont like the gravel? i got it just your you!
> 
> yeah, i cant find anywhere to use the round pellia. so though i'd try to trade it eventually


Anything specific that you are looking for?


----------



## orchidman

err, idk.. you interested? i need some IAl, could use some hairgrass or something. i really dont know how much is fair


----------



## Bahugo

IAL? I am interested if you want too look through my journals if there is anything you are interested in


----------



## orchidman

IAL- indian almond leaves. 

just send me a PM, with things you have that you think would be a fair trade. im open to pretty much anything.


----------



## chad320

I got a bunch of plants if you are interested in trading any of your orchids  Name your price with a pic and ill give you the pink panty discount :hihi: I have lots of extras.


----------



## orchidman

chad320 said:


> I got a bunch of plants if you are interested in trading any of your orchids  Name your price with a pic and ill give you the pink panty discount :hihi: I have lots of extras.


i got orchids all right. i can think of one definitely, maxillaria tenuifolia. i have a small one, google it, see if your interested, then ill post a pic. ill see if there is anything else tomorrow


----------



## nonconductive

chad320 said:


> Name your price with a pic and ill give you the pink panty discount :hihi:


lol


----------



## orchidman

just got a 30 gallon! its 36x12x16 for free  dont have money to set t up though


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> just got a 30 gallon! its 36x12x16 for free  dont have money to set t up though


Very nice! I rescaped my tank last night and hate it... it's going back under the knife in a bit. :angryfire


----------



## orchidman

lol good job! pm me if your interested in the pellia


----------



## firefiend

Threads that combine aquariums, cheeseburgers, Whole Foods Market and Dolmas is a subscription must!


----------



## orchidman

woohooO!!! what else could you ask for in a thread??


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> woohooO!!! what else could you ask for in a thread??


More pics!

You better be prepared too see pics tomorrow there is going to be a huge pic upload... I re hauled my tank again. I have pics of both attempts, the new layout is pretty much awesomeness! And you better comment it. 

Is there anything you want for the pellia, anything you saw in my tank that looks good?


----------



## sewingalot

See? Algae gets blamed for it's evil cousin cyanobacteria's antics. I would have loved to seen this under my microscope. :hihi:










orchidman said:


> i believe i added pics. but no, batgirl didnt care.


I do so care! I was cleaning my bat cave and I came across a giant dragon, and we had to battle for my rights to live there with potpourri. In the end, I got a little singed, but Theodore (that's the dragon's name) agreed to clean linen candles as a compromise. It was a long, arduous battle, but I'm back. So, see? I fought dragons just to come back and say hi cause I care.

By the way, depending on the type of cyanobacteria, will be the best treatment for you. Some actually have nitrogen fixators, so adding nitrates, upping the oxygen doesn't help. EM (the antibiotic) definitely works on all types of cyano. And it's shrimp friendly. I just did an experiment on my 15 gallon to show that it won't kill shrimp but will kill the cynao (and it does harm some good bacterias, so be sure to keep up with water changes after treatment).


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> More pics!
> 
> You better be prepared too see pics tomorrow there is going to be a huge pic upload... I re hauled my tank again. I have pics of both attempts, the new layout is pretty much awesomeness! And you better comment it.
> 
> Is there anything you want for the pellia, anything you saw in my tank that looks good?


i'll look look now. i also have 4-5 small plantlets of hyrgo difformis



sewingalot said:


> See? Algae gets blamed for it's evil cousin cyanobacteria's antics. I would have loved to seen this under my microscope. :hihi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do so care! I was cleaning my bat cave and I came across a giant dragon, and we had to battle for my rights to live there with potpourri. In the end, I got a little singed, but Theodore (that's the dragon's name) agreed to clean linen candles as a compromise. It was a long, arduous battle, but I'm back. So, see? I fought dragons just to come back and say hi cause I care.
> 
> By the way, depending on the type of cyanobacteria, will be the best treatment for you. Some actually have nitrogen fixators, so adding nitrates, upping the oxygen doesn't help. EM (the antibiotic) definitely works on all types of cyano. And it's shrimp friendly. I just did an experiment on my 15 gallon to show that it won't kill shrimp but will kill the cynao (and it does harm some good bacterias, so be sure to keep up with water changes after treatment).


no no no! on the walls was mostly greeen hair and green spot algae. definitely not cyano. but cyano was in there bigtime! i can send you some, if you really want it!

aww! she does care! glad you beat the dragon. 

im just gonna use the EM. im switching over to a derimmed ten gallon, and switching to clean substrate. and cleaning all the plants and wood and stuff, with h2o2 so after the switch, ill use the Em. unless you think that would cause a mini cycle..


----------



## sewingalot

You send me samples and I'll tell you what it is for sure. :hihi: I guarantee most of that is bacteria and very little is algae. I have little whispy hairs in my 55. I put them under the microscope and surprise, surprise, it was diatoms and not green algae! Too cool, no?

I just finished with EM and had no cycle. I watched VERY closely as my prized yellow shrimp were in there.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> I watched VERY closely as my prized yellow shrimp were in there.


You have shrimp? This is news to me.


----------



## sewingalot

Yellow, red claw and blue pearls. I used to have fire red/and cherries, but I sent those to Antown D.


----------



## orchidman

i wanna see pics of your yellow and blue pearls! 

i'll send you a rock with christmas moss tied to it, that has algae growing on it.. you seriously want it?


----------



## orchidman

figured out the coolest thing! how to use my sb600 as a slave without a pocket wizard! so cool. i got some really awesome pictures with it!


----------



## orchidman

pictures to come soon


----------



## orchidman

here are the updates!!! better pictures now because of the flash!

*10 gallon*

FTS









ghetto ducktape flash job









leroy

















plant closeups. if anyone has id's for them, that would help! ill make an official ID thread later though


















































































































diffuser


----------



## orchidman

*5 gallon*
this one will get its own journal soon. 

FTS









shrimp! growing everyday. maybe 1/2" long


----------



## nonconductive

nice pics! did you start the EM treatment yet?


----------



## Karackle

10g is looking awesome, cool pics of the 5g, at least the shrimp have lots of food  

Great shrimp and betta pics too!


----------



## orchidman

Thanks guys. Gotta be worth some points aye?

I haven gotten to the store to get the en yet. 


You can call me Bob


----------



## sewingalot

I'll give you 50,000,000,000 points for those pictures, Bob. You've got a bunch of cyano there. I think you must love algae's evil cousin. :hihi: Leroy looks great! 

I am only stopping in for a bit, but I'll get some shrimp pictures just for you when I get the camera. If you want yellow shrimp, remind me in the fall when I am about to tear down the tub, they are a bunch in there breeding.


----------



## orchidman

woohoo points 

woohooo pictures!  i will definitely remind you in the fall! i desperately want some yellow shreemp!


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> woohoo points
> 
> woohooo pictures!  i will definitely remind you in the fall! i desperately want some yellow shreemp!


Not some CRS? I would hope by then I would have some CRS to sell off, if they ever breed... lol.


----------



## Bahugo

Do you have a plant list?


----------



## sewingalot

orchidman said:


> woohoo points
> 
> woohooo pictures!  i will definitely remind you in the fall! i desperately want some yellow shreemp!


You'll have to only cover shipping costs as this gal is mucho broko, but that'll be the deal of the century. Now go buy some EM for that BGA nightmare. LOL


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> Not some CRS? I would hope by then I would have some CRS to sell off, if they ever breed... lol.


Ooh! I'd like some of those too! But think that only one species would look best in a tank. Even if yellows and Crs wouldn't interbreed (will they?) 

Can't multiquote from my iPod. So I'll have to make 3 posts...


You can call me Bob


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> Do you have a plant list?


Yes here it is. Just typed it up. 

In the 5g
Crypt wendtii 'red' or 'bronze' not sure 
Christmas moss
Sygnonanthus 'manaus' that is either dead or just hangin on. 
Dwarf riccia

10g-
Heteranthera zosterifolia
Bacopa monnieri
Rotala rotundifolia
Mermaid weed
Hygro bold

Floating and not sure what they will be used for
Round paella
Amazon swords
Hygro difformis. 

And if you look at the latest picture post. I don't have Ids for all of the closeup pics. 


You can call me Bob


----------



## orchidman

sewingalot said:


> You'll have to only cover shipping costs as this gal is mucho broko, but that'll be the deal of the century. Now go buy some EM for that BGA nightmare. LOL


Woohoo! That's about all I'll be able to afford. Because I'm mucho broko as well!

I'm leaving for camping with the fam tomorrow. I'll be back Tuesday. So I hope you guys can cope without me for that long. 

After I get home I'll start treatment 


You can call me Bob


----------



## nonconductive

make sure you bring a burger


----------



## defiesexistence

Sewing, Bobert, your Spanish is fantastico!

Bobert, do you have a scientific name for the round paella? I searched 'round paella aquarium plant' and got pics of Echinodurus, and a fish and rice dish. Don't forget the magnesium firestarter to warm the emergency burger up when you go camping.


----------



## firefiend

OMG I love this thread and I love paella!


----------



## defiesexistence

The food or the plant? :icon_lol:


----------



## firefiend

defiesexistence said:


> The food or the plant? :icon_lol:



The food, but I'm sure I'll love the plant too once I see it.


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> Ooh! I'd like some of those too! But think that only one species would look best in a tank. Even if yellows and Crs wouldn't interbreed (will they?)


They don't interbreed.


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> make sure you bring a burger


never leave home without one!


defiesexistence said:


> Sewing, Bobert, your Spanish is fantastico!
> 
> Bobert, do you have a scientific name for the round paella? I searched 'round paella aquarium plant' and got pics of Echinodurus, and a fish and rice dish. Don't forget the magnesium firestarter to warm the emergency burger up when you go camping.


round pellia. not paella

for lunch im embracing my inner 5 y/o and having super processed chicken fingers 


firefiend said:


> OMG I love this thread and I love paella!


join the madness!




Bahugo said:


> They don't interbreed.


:icon_lol: woohoo


----------



## sewingalot

Just for you 'neon' yellow shrimp sp. 'sewingalot':










I haven't gotten any of the blue pearls lately, but I'll try to get a shot soon for you. 

Here is one of the red claw shrimp:


----------



## orchidman

that red claw is scary! haha

love the sp 'sewingalot'!!!!!


----------



## orchidman

check it out!
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...g-blackwater-biotope-setting-up-stages-4.html


----------



## sewingalot

Nice way to get me to look at your other tank. :hihi: Wait - do you get points since the pictures are posted in your journal? LOL


----------



## orchidman

sewingalot said:


> Nice way to get me to look at your other tank. :hihi: Wait - do you get points since the pictures are posted in your journal? LOL


Lol I'm sneaky. Why wouldn't I get points? Where do you want me to put the pics??


You can call me Bob


----------



## sewingalot

Haha, I meant the pictures of my shrimp in your journal. LOL. You should get twice the points for being sneaky.


----------



## orchidman

sewingalot said:


> Haha, I meant the pictures of my shrimp in your journal. LOL. You should get twice the points for being sneaky.


Lol! Maybe I should because I got you to post them in my journal. Lol. Idk

Does it really matter anyways? Seems like your the only one left. 


You can call me Bob


----------



## nonconductive

orchidman said:


> Does it really matter anyways? Seems like your the only one left.


 
Batgirl, you might as well join us.


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> Batgirl, you might as well join us.


For real. Imagine how awesome out team would then if we combined both teams. The pink ladies? Awesome panties?? Idk what the name would be lol. But with no competition we could have more pictures! And maybe world peace? 


You can call me Bob


----------



## firefiend

orchidman said:


> For real. Imagine how awesome out team would then if we combined both teams. The pink ladies? Awesome panties?? Idk what the name would be lol.



Awesome Pink Panties :thumbsup:


----------



## orchidman

firefiend said:


> Awesome Pink Panties :thumbsup:


Now thats a real name if I ever heard one!


You can call me Bob


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> Batgirl, you might as well join us.


And what about Kara? She hates pink. And given the fact I've just spent two days scraping pastel pink (probably full of lead) off a door just to find out it's too damaged to restore to it's wooden glory, I hate pink almost as much currently. 

So not unless you change the name to _I <3 sewingalot_ or something fantastic like that, never!



orchidman said:


> For real. Imagine how awesome out team would then if we combined both teams. The pink ladies? Awesome panties?? Idk what the name would be lol. But with no competition we could have more pictures! And maybe world peace?
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Bob, see suggested name above. :hihi: Oh, I got a picture of my blue pearls in my 55 journal for you to look at on Tuesday.



firefiend said:


> Awesome Pink Panties :thumbsup:


That is actually pretty snazzy. That is the new name. Does that mean you are joining the league of gentlemen, firefiend? Cause if so, that gives me free license to use your name in future bad poetry, drawings and stories. :tongue:



orchidman said:


> Now thats a real name if I ever heard one!
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Bob, you are just too cute with your "You can call me Bob" line. I bet your name isn't really even Bob. It's probably Huy, Kaow or Steve. :icon_smil


----------



## AquaStudent

Zing! Zing! and Zing!

EDIT: Whoops...forgot one ZING!


----------



## firefiend

sewingalot said:


> That is actually pretty snazzy. That is the new name. Does that mean you are joining the league of gentlemen, firefiend? Cause if so, that gives me free license to use your name in future bad poetry, drawings and stories. :tongue:



If you're extending an invitation then I am gratefully accepting! :fish:


----------



## elliebellie

Lol! I have been absent from this forum for so long and just waded through like 20 pages of this thread and laughed my butt off, the tank progress is so interesting! 

And go homeschoolers, I was homeschooled as well and graduated last year.


----------



## RipariumGuy

I wanna see a picture of Bob in pink panties.


----------



## Bahugo

RipariumGuy said:


> I wanna see a picture of Bob in pink panties.


Trust me, no you don't. :help: I knew I never should have opened that PM. LOL

Anyways its super quiet around here without bob, don't you come back tomorrow? You missed an update or two in my journal and i had baby shrimps BOB, who goes camping when it's like 200 degrees anyways. :tongue:

You can call me Rich. :bounce: :fish1:


----------



## orchidman

im finally back! i had 74 emails from TPT! 



sewingalot said:


> And what about Kara? She hates pink. And given the fact I've just spent two days scraping pastel pink (probably full of lead) off a door just to find out it's too damaged to restore to it's wooden glory, I hate pink almost as much currently.
> 
> So not unless you change the name to _I <3 sewingalot_ or something fantastic like that, never!
> 
> *fine! then start WW3 no world peace... i tried*
> 
> Bob, see suggested name above. :hihi: Oh, I got a picture of my blue pearls in my 55 journal for you to look at on Tuesday.
> 
> *i saw the picture! looks good*
> 
> That is actually pretty snazzy. That is the new name. Does that mean you are joining the league of gentlemen, firefiend? Cause if so, that gives me free license to use your name in future bad poetry, drawings and stories. :tongue:
> 
> *that is the new name?? does that mean we have one team now? or the awesome ladies have changed to the awesome pink panties (cant do that ya'know)?*
> 
> 
> Bob, you are just too cute with your "You can call me Bob" line. I bet your name isn't really even Bob. It's probably Huy, Kaow or Steve.
> 
> * how did you know??!!??!! bet you'll never guess my real name! muahaha :hihi:*
> :icon_smil





elliebellie said:


> Lol! I have been absent from this forum for so long and just waded through like 20 pages of this thread and laughed my butt off, the tank progress is so interesting!
> 
> And go homeschoolers, I was homeschooled as well and graduated last year.


go homeschoolers!! 



RipariumGuy said:


> I wanna see a picture of Bob in pink panties.


you really dont... if you do, im scared.



Bahugo said:


> Trust me, no you don't. :help: I knew I never should have opened that PM. LOL
> 
> 
> Anyways its super quiet around here without bob, don't you come back tomorrow? You missed an update or two in my journal and i had baby shrimps BOB, who goes camping when it's like 200 degrees anyways. :tongue:
> 
> You can call me Rich. :bounce: :fish1:


:iamwithst :icon_twis  :hihi: :help: ROFL! dont open Rich's pms! all i can tell ya jake!

Lucy im home  

who goes camping?? my family... :help:

lol it wasnt that bad, well part of it was


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> :iamwithst :icon_twis  :hihi: :help: ROFL! dont open Rich's pms! all i can tell ya jake!
> 
> *Lucy im home *
> 
> who goes camping?? my family... :help:
> 
> lol it wasnt that bad, well part of it was


Best show ever, I use to watch it every night on nick at night lol. I made my mom get me the movie too when I was young. I havent seen that show in forever lol. 

How old are you Bob


----------



## orchidman

i love that show <3 i watch it with my mom 

im 15... so no PMs please roud:

"im gone for a weekend and this is what i get?"


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> i love that show <3 i watch it with my mom
> 
> im 15... so no PMs please roud:
> 
> "im gone for a weekend and this is what i get?"



Really? 15? I thought you were older! Way to make me feel super old when I'm only 22. 

Are you really 15 or just pulling my leg?


----------



## orchidman

no, im legit 15. just finished my freshmen year. i'll be 16 in october, and i will be able to get my drivers permit then 

22??? oldfolk!


----------



## Karackle

Woah - I really thought I commented on this thread after you posted those awesome new pics, especially of the betta, apparently not! So anyway, yeah, those pics are awesome!  Tank is looking good and I'm LOVING the betta shots! 

Question, what does being 15 have to do with not getting PMs? LOL 

You know what awesome? that there is such a huge age range on this forum but good conversations, ideas, help, guidance, AND beautiful tanks span across all ages too, pretty darn cool. (way to make me feel old now calling 22 oldfolk!)

Ok that was a little mushy sooo.......DESTROY ALL THE PINK THINGS! (but not pink plants or my silly band that was a gift)


----------



## orchidman

awww  thanks leroy is realy happy these days

we were talking about being 15 and getting pink panty pms.....

how old are you? i would guess 26-ish. just from talking to ya

i take back my _AWW_ i thought we actually lost some of the hostility  but i see you just waited to the end to be mean


----------



## Karackle

HAHAHAHA 26 is a good guess, but you're not quite there yet LOL :hihi: 

No hostility, all in good fun! :biggrin: 

I'm glad Leroy is doing well, gorgeous betta you have, and really nice job with the pics. I've probably asked you this like 9284752345 times, but, what kind of camera do you use again?


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> no, im legit 15. just finished my freshmen year. i'll be 16 in october, and i will be able to get my drivers permit then
> 
> 22??? oldfolk!


Cool beans! Whenever I send you plants I will make sure your bunch is 15 (like your age see what I did there) instead of 5-6 lol. :icon_mrgr

Gotta help out the youngin in the PP brigade! 




Karackle said:


> Question, what does being 15 have to do with not getting PMs? LOL


I asked his age when "I Love Lucy" came up, I feel too young at 22 to remember it, I didn't even know it was still on t.v.


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> Cool beans! Whenever I send you plants I will make sure your bunch is 15 (like your age see what I did there) instead of 5-6 lol. :icon_mrgr
> 
> Gotta help out the youngin in the PP brigade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked his age when "I Love Lucy" came up, I feel too young at 22 to remember it, I didn't even know it was still on t.v.


nice  lol..... cantwait till im older, like 25.. lots of plants.. lol. i really dont watn to get old thought

yep! i am the future of PP

lol. my mom makes me watch old shos and movies with her sometimes


----------



## Karackle

hahahaha bunches of 15, nice one Bah!


----------



## orchidman

dont be jelous


----------



## Karackle

hahaha I am totally jealous. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

tisk tisk


----------



## orchidman

so i decided to put my 20 long on hold for a good while. get what i have going situated and going strong before i start another. so i put the 2215 and lily pipes on my 10g. they look awesome. but the flow was too much, so i turned a quick connect half off and it works great!  the quick connects. i will soon be switching over to the new derimmed 10g along with a light retrofit that will me ada-like so excited! the lily pipes are amazing!

my poor oto looks a little beat up  he has some blood i can see when he sucks the glass, idk what happened.  doesnt look like he will die though.

here are some pictures.

























hopefully ill get the maracyn tomorrow. does it matter maracyn 1 or2?


----------



## Karackle

looks like things are coming along well! Sorry to hear about the Oto! He looks ok to me, but maybe he just got in the Betta's way for a second. Great picture of him either way!


----------



## orchidman

he is dead now  idk why he didnt look that bad. 

ill get some more otos monday when i go to rachel's


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> he is dead now  idk why he didnt look that bad.
> 
> ill get some more otos monday when i go to rachel's


I had two otos die recently like 2 weeks apart from each other. No clue why, they seem fine and healthy then just croak.  I shoulda bought babies, I feel like since I bought bigger ones maybe that is why? IDK


----------



## AquaStudent

orchidman said:


> he is dead now  idk why he didnt look that bad.
> 
> ill get some more otos monday when i go to rachel's


say Hi to Rachel for me! Do you know if there is going to be any CCA meetings between now and the middle of August?


----------



## orchidman

no idea! im not involved in any clubs or anything

ill tell her you said hi!

for the record, maracyn 1 or maracyn 2? hopefully im going today or tomorrow to get it!


----------



## nonconductive

i think its maracyn 1. just make sure Erythromycin is listed in the ingredients.

scape looks awesome, should look way cool when the plants fill in.

sorry about your oto, but they just do that.


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> i think its maracyn 1. just make sure Erythromycin is listed in the ingredients.
> 
> scape looks awesome, should look way cool when the plants fill in.
> 
> sorry about your oto, but they just do that.


okay, ill make sure to get that. 

seriously dude! why oh why do you lie to me??!! PP is never gonna get anywhere if we are lying to each other  

ROFL!:iamwithst


----------



## nonconductive

lol


----------



## orchidman

roud: i just derimmed the 10g i have. i need to clean the silicone off, but it looks awesome! im going to treat this 10g with maracyn 1. then ince thats taken care of, ill remove leroy and treat with h2o2. then ill take things out, and if they still are gunky, a bleach dip. then i will put them in the derimmed 10g with new sand. 

i will then go through the plants i have, and decide which i want to keep. and toss/give away the other plants ( who wants dibs?) 

i know ill keep the rotala macrandra idk about what else. 

the mermaid weed melted and died


----------



## orchidman

went to petsmart and petco today, and they both have actually started carrying seachem products. no excel, but they did have Prime! so i got myself a bottle of that  and i got some maracyn. i started treatment today for the 10g and the 5.5g. hopefully it works

check my 29g journal!


----------



## sewingalot

Maracyn 1 I hope! The other is not good for this algae. Good luck and keep us posted! Do the full five day treatment to make sure it's good and dead. And do a partial water change on the third day for sure.


----------



## orchidman

its plain ole maracyn. the active ingredient is erythromycin (sp). none of the other maracyn things had that ingreadient. i have just enough to do a 5 day treatment for both tanks. ill make sure to do a WC on day 3 ( tuesday?)


----------



## sewingalot

Good, that's what you needed. roud:


----------



## orchidman

woohoo  i was so stoked to find prime!

at petsmart they had these plakat bettas they were selling as dragonscale bettas. they were pretty nice! alot of them had white, which was cool. but the darn blue water makes it impossible to see!


----------



## orchidman

just read that dragonscales have bigger scales.... idk if its true or not

i really want another betta!


----------



## nonconductive

time for another tank!


----------



## AquaStudent

nonconductive said:


> time for another tank!



+1!!! I agree!


----------



## orchidman

i know! i have no room though, and too many tanks that need my attention! i do have an empty 30 gallon and and empty 20 long.


----------



## orchidman

[/SIZE]*update time* pics later though

i have been treating with maracyn, and this is the second day. i dont see anything different yet. but i manually removed as much of the junk in the 5.5g.

i have some small flat rocks with dwarf riccia tied to them in the 10g. they will go into the 5g once the maracyn treatment is over and i empty rescape the 5g (i bumped the rock and threw the whole scape off, so ill just redo) . i didnt have any shower scrubbies, so i used tulle, the holes are smaller, but its starting to poke out in places. i think i used too much riccia on each stone though. alot of it is brown and dead, with some live pieces mixed in, now.

im getting some good growth on my rotala macrandra. and i got ID's for all the stems i didnt know what they were. thanks philip!!! so the official plant list is

rotala rotundifolia
rotala macrandra
rotala sp 'nanjenshan'
heteranthera zosterifolia
hygrophylla sp 'bold'
bacopa monnieri
ludwigia arcuata
anubias nana
amazon sword ( temporary )
hygro difformis ( temprary)
riccia sp 'dwarf' ( temporary, might end up using some in this tank though)

wow! thats alot of plants!

i have my lily pipes in, and im loving it! the co2 is doing great. i nixed the bubble counter and just manually clean the diffuser a little bit everyday. the drop checker shows yellow. so im happy  and all the fish are too!

i just finished cleaning all the silicone off of the derimmed 10g. it looks good and passed the fill test. so after maracyn is done ill swap over.


----------



## sewingalot

Give it time. If it's indeed BGA, you'll see the difference soon. You are dosing full strength, right? Nice job on the derimming the 10 gallon! You've got a ton of plants in there, don't you?


----------



## orchidman

im soo mad right now!!!!!!!! :angryfire:angryfire:angryfire:angryfire:angryfire:angryfire:angryfire

the 10g survived the fill test, and STUPID as i am, i decided to dump it out instead of using a cup or something to empty it. and as i leaned it to dump it, i guess there was a small rock or lump under the carpet mat i had the tank on and as i was leaning it, CRACK :'( :'(

im sooo sooo sooo stupid. and i felt like crap, still do, because i didnt that! it took forever to clean all the silicone off that baby. 

i think im just going to save up then splurge to get a mr aqua 11.4. i made a WTB thread but accidentally classified it as FS when i started the thread. so i cant bump it up any more.

anyone know where i can get the best price for a mr aqua 11.4? please help


----------



## orchidman

sewingalot said:


> Give it time. If it's indeed BGA, you'll see the difference soon. You are dosing full strength, right? Nice job on the derimming the 10 gallon! You've got a ton of plants in there, don't you?


okay, i forgot to do a WC today. so maybe ill do one tomorrow. yep dosing full streangth roud:

see the above post about the derimming :angryfire it looked super amazing!

i do have alot of plants in there. looks like im developing a small case of collectoritis, uh oh! 

the heteranthera bacopa and hygro will likely be trashed when i switch tanks

the current 10g its in leaks. i think there is a crak or something under hte rim. so i have to fill it all but 1/2" to prevent it leaking.


----------



## sewingalot

I want to cry and laugh at the same time. Cry as that is sad. Laugh because I would totally do something like that. Actually, I don't many, many things like that before. Don't feel bad. I don't know where you can find one of those tanks, but maybe Craigslist? Good luck finding a new tank.

Set up an emersed setup for your collectoritis, it's helped me a great deal!


----------



## orchidman

i was almost in tears.. says the 15 y/o dude with a mohawk! ROFL i was so mad at myself! probably wont find it on craigslist here!

i should setup an emersed with the cracked 10g. its still in tact, just the bottom pane is cracked. i was gonna do a dry iwagumi. because i found out that i just love arranging the rocks. its so fun. i could do emersed HC or something. but then it will stink when i cant fill it


----------



## sewingalot

You should. That way you can still use the tank! Just tell yourself you don't want to fill it. Emersed HC is way prettier in my opinion.

Just be glad you didn't break glass with your like I did the day I sat on my just cleaned aquarium lid. That did bring tears to my eyes. LOL

And real men with mohawks aren't afraid to cry. Just ask the PP team leader D! :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

good idea. then i can sell the HC or UG i use.

ROFL!!! im almost crying from laughing! sounds like something i would do too!

yeah well.i thought it wouldnt be good to cry over broken tanks. other things are worth crying about though. dead fish, dead plants, mullets, combovers, and spilled iced cream


----------



## sewingalot

In my defense, it was freshly cleaned and 'disappeared' on the bed. I sat down to look at my tank I just rescaped and CRACK! 

Hahaha, cry over mullets. Did you know I had a mullet when I was really young? It was my first real hair cut and I wanted to look like my brothers, LOL.

Yeah, sell the HC/UG and save up for an awesome tank!


----------



## orchidman

sewingalot said:


> In my defense, it was freshly cleaned and 'disappeared' on the bed. I sat down to look at my tank I just rescaped and CRACK!
> 
> Hahaha, cry over mullets. Did you know I had a mullet when I was really young? It was my first real hair cut and I wanted to look like my brothers, LOL.
> 
> Yeah, sell the HC/UG and save up for an awesome tank!


lol!the tank was hiding! what did you do put it under the covers? good job roud:

yeah i will/have cry over mullets! just tragic! oh, youve got to get us a picture of that! ROFL. it might even gain you a letter. or if it looked bad enough lose you another lol

good idea! i should steal some HC from rich


----------



## sewingalot

It was on top of the covers, it was just so clean and clear, and I broke my rear. 

There are some pictures that I won't even let the husband see, that is one of them.  Yeah, try to get some from Rich in a trade or something.


----------



## orchidman

ah rhyming! you should make a poem about that! 

OOooohhh that bad eh? makes me really want to see it now


----------



## orchidman

i can see the maracyn starting to affect it a little bit!

i took pictures tonight of the 10g and the 5.5g but when i went to get pics of the 29g the flash decided to not work... so yeah

i have to go to bed now or ill get in trouble. but here are two teaser pics of leroy and one of the last surviving shrimp.


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> i can see the maracyn starting to affect it a little bit!
> 
> i took pictures tonight of the 10g and the 5.5g but when i went to get pics of the 29g the flash decided to not work... so yeah
> 
> i have to go to bed now or ill get in trouble. but here are two teaser pics of leroy and one of the last surviving shrimp.


Leroy is a very nice looking betta, bob!


----------



## nonconductive

thats great news that the EM is woking!

leroy is a great looking betta!

what happened to the other shrimp?

those are some nice pics bob


----------



## orchidman

thanks!

im glad the EM is working, but today was the last day. just dosed. hopefully the treatment for today does some stuff. because there is still BGA on the DW and a few of the plants in the 10g. and in the 5.5g its on some of the substrate in places and its on the rovks a bit and the plants a bit too. so i hope todays really works! Or else ill have to get another package of Em 8 more bucks 

im working on pics now


----------



## defiesexistence

Not only is Leroy great looking, he has a great photographer. Did he eat those shrimp, or did I miss something?

PICS. You made it on my 'thank you' list twice now.


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> Leroy is a very nice looking betta, bob!



thanks! there are more spectacular bettas out there. but i wouldnt trade leroy for anyone! <3 he has the best personailty ever. i <3 him... *tears up*



nonconductive said:


> thats great news that the EM is woking!
> 
> leroy is a great looking betta!
> 
> what happened to the other shrimp?
> 
> those are some nice pics bob


i had 5-6 babies when they came. and then a few died. and the rest slowly disappeared. never found the rest... i think the last shrimp needs a name though



defiesexistence said:


> Not only is Leroy great looking, he has a great photographer. Did he eat those shrimp, or did I miss something?
> 
> PICS. You made it on my 'thank you' list twice now.


aweee thanks  but its only because leroy is super hott looking!

you have missed something! i have a 5.5g tank. that is iwagumi ) thats where the shrimp lives

WOOOHOOO! i made the 'thank you' list! ill be at the top of that list after i post all the pics! ive got a ton. ill be rackin in the points

ps. did you ever get an orchid?


----------



## nonconductive

bob it usually hangs around for a few days after treatment but you should be good to go. try removing any if you can.


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> bob it usually hangs around for a few days after treatment but you should be good to go. try removing any if you can.


i manually removed alot of it. so youll see when i finish editing the pics. but there is still some.


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> thanks! there are more spectacular bettas out there. but i wouldnt trade leroy for anyone! <3 he has the best personailty ever. i <3 him... *tears up*
> 
> 
> 
> i had 5-6 babies when they came. and then a few died. and the rest slowly disappeared. never found the rest... i think the last shrimp needs a name though


No problem, bob!

Oh, oh, pick me!!! I know a name for mister shrimp! I shall name him... Jenkins!


----------



## orchidman

jenkins... that reminds me of rachels username! msjinkzd... well actually it doesnt  

should name him PP... but he is red


----------



## zachary908

Heh, sorry.. WoW reference. Ever heard of Leroy Jenkins?

And BTW I don't play WoW, well I used to, but I got really really bored of it!


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> Heh, sorry.. WoW reference. Ever heard of Leroy Jenkins?
> 
> And BTW I don't play WoW, well I used to, but I got really really bored of it!


oh yeah. never played that. took me a while to figure out what WoW is. lol  but my friend used to play and he said that the other day. i remember now. oh, and the betta is leroy! ROFL


----------



## Bahugo

LEEEEEEEEEEEEEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOY JENKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINS

Even if you don't play WoW you can still enjoy the video lol.


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> oh yeah. never played that. took me a while to figure out what WoW is. lol  but my friend used to play and he said that the other day. i remember now. oh, and the betta is leroy! ROFL



Exactly, that's why I wanted you to name the shrimp jenkins. :hihi:

Hmm.. what is a good name for mister shrimp. *thinks*

I got nothing!


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> LEEEEEEEEEEEEEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOY JENKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINS
> 
> Even if you don't play WoW you can still enjoy the video lol.


Yes! I was just thinking about linking that video! Thanks, Bahugo!


----------



## orchidman

come on! you gotta have a good name! if i get cories, ill name them rich, antwon, and zach.


----------



## nonconductive

orchidman said:


> come on! you gotta have a good name! if i get cories, ill name them rich, antwon, and zach.


lol


----------



## firefiend

Bahugo said:


> LEEEEEEEEEEEEEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOY JENKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINS
> 
> Even if you don't play WoW you can still enjoy the video lol.




awww, yeah!

Hellscream Server.


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> come on! you gotta have a good name! if i get cories, ill name them rich, antwon, and zach.


Rofl!


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> LEEEEEEEEEEEEEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOY JENKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINS
> 
> Even if you don't play WoW you can still enjoy the video lol.


!!!!!!! that dude is an idiot!


----------



## firefiend

orchidman said:


> !!!!!!! that dude is an idiot!




lol... it was staged, so it's all good... if that had been a real raid he wouldn't be as popular, lol... especially back in vanilla WoW when putting together a 40 man was a real PITA, lol.


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> !!!!!!! that dude is an idiot!


Yeah, but hilarious. And hes' pretty much famous now... Makes appearances at blizzcon, has achievements named after him.. all that stuff.

The place he was at isn't even that hard. when I went we just had a bunch of mages with AOE's lol


----------



## orchidman

still! and i dont know 3/4 of waht you just said. lol!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> still! and i dont know 3/4 of waht you just said. lol!


Ha, sorry! Blizzcon is blizzard convention. and AOE is area of effect.

I'm bored talking about WoW. lol

How is leroy?


----------



## orchidman

WOW! lol not WoW

leroy is just fine  he is cute! where have all the ladies been?


----------



## zachary908

I'll have to agree leroy is a very cute betta! Who knows where the ladies are, I'm patiently waiting for them to look at my cute cory catfish pictures in my journal. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

once i post my pictures they will all be here.. to see... err... leroy.. yeah...


----------



## zachary908

Yes, pictures!:bounce:

We need pictures, Bob!

Just Fyi you won't be getting more pictures in my journal till Friday or Saturday.


----------



## orchidman

then why should i give you more pictures?

just for that, im going to jump in the pool. then finish editing! be back in 15!


----------



## zachary908

Cause I gave you pictures this morning!!!

Oh fine, be that way! :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> Cause I gave you pictures this morning!!!
> 
> Oh fine, be that way! :hihi:


too late. i jumped in. it is kind of cold actually. well not cold, but more so than usually its usually in the upper 90s. its like mid 80s today! so the pool was kind of chilly. but im back now. and i will finsih these pics just for you! and bahugo and sara and whoever else i promised pics to


----------



## zachary908

Ha, don't worry. I went away from the comp to workout and then take a shower! Hope the pool wasn't too cold.

It's been nearly an hour since you said you would finish those pictures, bob!
Where are they! :angryfire

I have a feeling all of this harassment is going to come back to me later...


----------



## orchidman

pool wasnt too cold. it felt good. 

it will definitely be back to bite you in the but! in the mean time, pics are uploading


----------



## zachary908

Haha! Oh boy, these had better be fantastic since you've made us wait so long!


----------



## orchidman

trust me they are. 

im writing the update as we speak...


----------



## zachary908

Oh boy, I can't wait!:bounce:


----------



## orchidman

So here are the long awaited pictures  these are for bahugo...so he doesnt unsubscribe... sara...so she starts caring about me again....and zach.....because he is harassing me.

sara- im siliconing the cracks on the bottom of the derimmed tank. ill see if it holds water.

today was the last day of the maracyn treatment, but i took the pictures last night. but there is no change since the pictures were taken. most of the BGA is gone, but there is still some 

so here we go

*10 gallon*

FTS









riccia finally starting to poke through!









_Bacopa monnieri_









_Rotala macrandra_ this one is super red! this picture is almost 100% accurate on the colors!









a few of the otos



























and now for some eye candy of Leroy!! i used a spatula to get him to flare! 
































































i made him purple 









a bumblebee nerite


----------



## zachary908

Love the pictures, Bob!

The rotala macrandra looks great, as does everything else!

Leroy is one sexy betta! roud:

I must say he looks pretty sweet in purple!


----------



## orchidman

*5.5 gallon*

this one was treated with Em as well. sam situation as the 10g. still a few spots left. i removed most of it manually so it looks pretty good. while i was removing the stuff, i messed wtih the rocks by accident, so i picked tem all up and brushed the bga off with my fingers. i will drain it later and do a rescape. so right now the rocks are all piled in a corner. and the stones with moss ( what kind? ) are in a pile. and i have two amazon swords that i got to use in the 29g, but i decided not to. so idk what to do with them.

here is the scape when it was dry, so you can picture how the rocks were/are supposed to be. 









current FTS









shreemp!! by far the best pictures ive ever gotten of him/her




























check the 29g journal for one FTS. thats all i got before the pop up flash decided to be stupid


----------



## zachary908

The rock arrangement in the first picture is awesome!


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> Love the pictures, Bob!
> 
> The rotala macrandra looks great, as does everything else!
> 
> Leroy is one sexy betta! roud:
> 
> I must say he looks pretty sweet in purple!


[email protected] told you i wouldnt dissapoint!

see why i like him? 

im diggin the purple and orange too. im gonna go experiment with more colors! ill post them too



zachary908 said:


> The rock arrangement in the first picture is awesome!


thanks! this is my inspiration http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x223/califjewls/120 Gallon Tank/5.jpg thats what the riccia stones are for. and ill probably just do blyxa behind.


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> [email protected] told you i wouldnt dissapoint!
> 
> see why i like him?
> 
> im diggin the purple and orange too. im gonna go experiment with more colors! ill post them too
> 
> 
> 
> thanks! this is my inspiration http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x223/califjewls/120 Gallon Tank/5.jpg thats what the riccia stones are for. and ill probably just do blyxa behind.


Ha yeah, I'm usually not a fan of bettas, but these bettas everyone has been getting lately are great. May have to get myself one.

Nice inspiration! I've got a bunch of riccia that I'd love to use in my 75 but I'm just afraid.. when that stuff grows it really grows! Looks great if you keep it maintained. Blyxa will look great in that tank!


----------



## orchidman

teal


----------



## zachary908

Pretty!

I need to get myself some photo editing software. You know, so I can make my sterbai's look even more sexy. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> Ha yeah, I'm usually not a fan of bettas, but these bettas everyone has been getting lately are great. May have to get myself one.
> 
> Nice inspiration! I've got a bunch of riccia that I'd love to use in my 75 but I'm just afraid.. when that stuff grows it really grows! Looks great if you keep it maintained. Blyxa will look great in that tank!


yeah! you definitely have to get yourself one! i really want another one! they have some really nice dragon scale plakats ( figured out what that means, they have larger scales) at petsmart. and petco gets in some beautiful HMs. i have to stop myself from looking, lol i want one so bad!

mine is dwarf riccia. and i have it on rocks so i can take it out to trim it. that way it doesnt get all over.



zachary908 said:


> Pretty!
> 
> I need to get myself some photo editing software. You know, so I can make my sterbai's look even more sexy. :hihi:


you should! i LOVE lightroom 3.3 and with a student discount its cheaper


----------



## Bahugo

Just get GIMP, it's free and you can do just as much as photoshop


----------



## orchidman

i would get gimp especially if you are just starting out in photography. lightroom is mainly for editing RAW photos. i like bridge alot too for when doing photoshoots for clients


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Just get GIMP, it's free and you can do just as much as photoshop


I'll have to check it out! :icon_bigg


----------



## orchidman

definitely...

where is sara? nonc you there??


----------



## sewingalot

orchidman said:


> definitely...
> 
> where is sara? nonc you there??


I feel the love. You'll have to give me a little leeway for a while. I'm telling you truthfully, I'm a little under the weather. I'm still reading your journal, though. It's just hard for me to motivate myself to do much more than that right now. I put Damon in charge of annoying you, so don't worry. 

Most of that green stuff left over doesn't look the same as BGA, might be good old algae and not cyano. It'll go away in due time. Keep dosing until you finish the cycle.

Such a great photo!









and 










This is one of my favorite plants:


----------



## nonconductive

awesome pics bob


----------



## orchidman

sewingalot said:


> I feel the love. You'll have to give me a little leeway for a while. I'm telling you truthfully, I'm a little under the weather. I'm still reading your journal, though. It's just hard for me to motivate myself to do much more than that right now. I put Damon in charge of annoying you, so don't worry.
> 
> Most of that green stuff left over doesn't look the same as BGA, might be good old algae and not cyano. It'll go away in due time. Keep dosing until you finish the cycle.
> 
> Such a great photo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorite plants:


alright! ill let it slide. i know you still love me :hihi: but this just means that you need to give me a break about getting pictures until my flash works again. thanks 

there is still some BGA thats definitely BGA in the 5.5g

i love Leroy! so CUUUUUTTTTTEEEEEEE!  the secret is using a spatula to get him to flare.

the shrimp, took forever, but im so happy i finally have one decent picture of a shrimpy

i love that plant too! R. macrandra. it was hard to get the colors to be right, glad i figured it out



nonconductive said:


> awesome pics bob


thanks D!


----------



## sewingalot

Okay, I'll give you leeway on the pictures for a while, sounds like a deal to me.

I'll have to remember the spatula trick, good one. I used mirrors. Leroy is a great name for a betta, too. I need to name my girl betta. I was thinking Sandy. LOL.

Rotala macranda is one of my favorite plants. I finally got it to doing well for me and then got bored with it.


----------



## orchidman

sewingalot said:


> Okay, I'll give you leeway on the pictures for a while, sounds like a deal to me.
> 
> I'll have to remember the spatula trick, good one. I used mirrors. Leroy is a great name for a betta, too. I need to name my girl betta. I was thinking Sandy. LOL.
> 
> Rotala macranda is one of my favorite plants. I finally got it to doing well for me and then got bored with it.


well you can send it to me! i want more! i only have a few stems

im going to be gone this weekend. be back monday. ill check up on threads then


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> well you can send it to me! i want more! i only have a few stems
> 
> im going to be gone this weekend. be back monday. ill check up on threads then



She's already growing it out for me! Get in line buddy! PSHHHH :tongue:


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> well you can send it to me! i want more! i only have a few stems
> 
> im going to be gone this weekend. be back monday. ill check up on threads then


Musta missed this, it's seemed super quite lately was wondering where you went! Have fun wherever you are going this weekend!


----------



## Aquaticz

zachary908 said:


> Love the pictures, Bob!
> 
> The rotala macrandra looks great, as does everything else!
> 
> Leroy is one sexy betta! roud:
> 
> I must say he looks pretty sweet in purple!


 
how did you get rotala that red.?


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> She's already growing it out for me! Get in line buddy! PSHHHH :tongue:


:angryfire  ill share with you after she sends it to me. how bout that?? c'mon! im a poor teenager 




Aquaticz said:


> how did you get rotala that red.?


i honestly dont know. it wasnt that red when i got it, but it is now. its rotalal macrandra which is supposedly the reddest of the rotalas. you should see it now, its been 4 days since the picture, and its literally grown 2 inches. and has branched out. and all the new growth is that bright red!

i have 2 13 watt cfls directly over the tank. they are mounted sideways. i have diy co2. i should dose but havent in months


----------



## zachary908

I'll be getting some Macrandra tomorrow! Hopefully it will do well for me.


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> I'll be getting some Macrandra tomorrow! Hopefully it will do well for me.


it will!


----------



## zachary908

Thanks, I hope so! I take it you are back from the soccer tournament? How was it?


----------



## orchidman

yep just got back. it was good. but sooo hot! it wasnt my tourny, my brothers. his team won the championship though!


----------



## zachary908

That's awesome, congratulations, Bob's brother!


----------



## orchidman

lol!


----------



## Karackle

tank and Leroy are both looking great dude! He's got some gorgeous color and you're really good at those macro shots! nicely done!


----------



## nonconductive

orchidman said:


> i honestly dont know. it wasnt that red when i got it, but it is now. its rotalal macrandra which is supposedly the reddest of the rotalas. you should see it now, its been 4 days since the picture, and its literally grown 2 inches. and has branched out. and all the new growth is that bright red!
> 
> i have 2 13 watt cfls directly over the tank. they are mounted sideways. i have diy co2. i should dose but havent in months


its the exact opposite for me. i get it bright red, then it turns green. and then becomes brittle and breaks apart. i've read on APC that it likes a lot of boron.


----------



## orchidman

Karackle said:


> tank and Leroy are both looking great dude! He's got some gorgeous color and you're really good at those macro shots! nicely done!


thanks kara! we missed you! did you see my new tank?



nonconductive said:


> its the exact opposite for me. i get it bright red, then it turns green. and then becomes brittle and breaks apart. i've read on APC that it likes a lot of boron.


thats odd. my light isnt high either. boron aye? i have absolutely no idea what that is1


----------



## orchidman

im back. came home to a clean looking tank  but with a slight increaser in BBA and there is still some GSA i think that one nerite isnt enough. also came home to co2 that is coming out slower than i though possible! barely any! but the plants still had good growth. especially the macrandra!

the 5.5g also has GSA and some other algae on the glass. but the moss is all clean and has grown alot!  too bad i dont want the moss. there is also 4 4 small leaves poking out of the substrate. i think it is a crypt that melted and i though that died. the sakura is so huge!!!! i think its a female and i think its saddled


----------



## Karackle

glad to hear the tank is doing well roud: new pics? :biggrin:


----------



## sewingalot

Ahem. Where's the pictures, Bob? You come home and don't bother to post pictures?!? What is up with that?!?!


----------



## orchidman

whaats the worth sara? your leaving anyways

thanks kara.

there is a good amount of BBA and its depressing me. ill start dosing again today. and co2 is running well again.


----------



## Karackle

Just because Sara is taking a hiatus, does not mean the rest of us are!!! I REQUIRE PICTURES!


----------



## orchidman

well then ill get them for you  because i love you guys <3 but i was sick today so i may not have then until tomorrow


----------



## zachary908

Feel better, Bob!  Can't wait to see pictures!

Sara, I posted some pictures last night over in my journal!


----------



## orchidman

thanks


----------



## nonconductive

hope you feel better bob


----------



## orchidman

im feeling better today. so we'll see if i can get pics. no promises though


----------



## zachary908

Glad you are feeling better, bob! I look forward to pictures.


----------



## orchidman

thanks zach


----------



## orchidman

time for an update. the plants have grown well. but im getting BBA  ill bleach dip when i transfer over to a new tank. but i cant a mr aqua 11.4g or similar anywhere! this is really driving me crazy! no places online have it for a reasonable price. all the reasonable ones are sold out and/or have an added $13 handling charge!!! this one place shows up on google shopping saying for $45 with free shipping but when you go to the website it says you have to pay shipping. and the final cost like like 80 bucks! 

anyone have a place i can get one?? please!

anyways here are pics



















macrandra 




























5.5g time- i have decided not to try for AGA with this one. just go with the _acuario de rio *****_ so right now its still not scaped at all. i will do it sometime. ill tear it doen, clean all the algae and rescape and add the riccia stones over. sadly the mesh i used for the riccia stones was smaller than i probably should have used, so its just now starting to poke through. but so is some BBA so ill make sure i bleach dip before i add them










what kind of moss is this??










random hygro difformis










crypt? that decided to come to life out of nothing










this girl has grown so much! i think she is saddled


























































i have pics of the 29g that ill add tomorrow


----------



## Abrium

nice shrimp


----------



## orchidman

thanks! its a singular lonely shrimp though


----------



## zachary908

The tanks look good, Bahugo! I like your shrimp, you should get it some friends!


----------



## orchidman

lat time i checked i was Bob, not Rich!


----------



## zachary908

*facepalm* I meant bob! Sorry, Bob! I just associate Rich with shrimp. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

:'( i see how much attention you pay! maybe if we were in person you'd think twice about forgetting someone bigger than you!


----------



## zachary908

Hey, I do pay attention, but I had just replied to Bahugo's thread. Plus... Bahugo and Bob start with a B.  I'm sorry, Bob. I won't do it again!


----------



## orchidman

thats why we call him rich  

so how does the tank look?


----------



## Karackle

tanks are looking good Bob! Great pics of your shrimp, she's definitely saddled, so you should get her some friends! 

Also, I'm not sure what you are looking for that you can't find a good price on? You didn't specify.


----------



## orchidman

i didnt specify? wow i must have been tired! i am looking for a mr aqua 11.4g or similar. ill edit the post


any ideas as to the unknown moss?


----------



## orchidman

bump.... pics on the previous page


----------



## 2in10

Very nice looking tank, great shots


----------



## orchidman

thanks! ill have to get pics of the trim. it doesnt look great now. but it will eventually


----------



## orchidman

So I've decide to convert the 5.5g into a SW tank!  it will most likely be a FOWLR tank, that way I don't have to upgrade the lighting more than a more powerful bulb. Eventually if I wanna do corals I can always upgrade the lights. And the stuff in the 5.5t will be going into a triangle shaped 1.5 acrylic tank. There is a 6g bookshelf at the thrift store that I really want to get. My mom told me about it today. I'm leaving for the beach tomorrow morning so idk if it will be there when I get back. If it is I'll get it! So if I get that I'll put the current 5.5g stuff in there and still go for the iwagumi I wanted before. If I don't get that tank ill do a simple mopani wood and moss scape. Either way will be good. 

I'm not going to get the 11.4 mr aqua I wanted, as I can't find it anywhere and that money is going to go toasted the SW setup. The only things I need that I don't have are a nano powerhead, small heater, hydrometer, salt and the LR. A fish eventually as well 


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908

Dude, if you go salt you have to go reef!!! Come down to Indiana, and I'll hook you up at my store.  You should totally make it a tank with just a pistol shrimp and goby pair. Or you could do a pair of Harlequin shrimp, THAT would be awesome! You would just need a good supply of starfish...

I plan to start a 29 biocube reef up in the next couple months.


----------



## Bahugo

I vote sexy shrimp. Sexy shrimp > everything lol.


----------



## orchidman

i forgot you worked with SW too! i think ill start with FOWLR until i have money to upgrade the lights. i have been going off these so far. havent started, just planning. any input? 

http://www.myfishtank.net/forum/nano-saltwater-discussion/34054-nano-reef-step-step-guide.html

http://www.nano-reef.com/articles/

any suggestions for a fish. i think its smart to not put more than 1-2 depending


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> I vote sexy shrimp. Sexy shrimp > everything lol.


i love love love SW shrimp! suggestions zach? its 5.5g


----------



## zachary908

I said Harlequin shrimp! Those guys are amazing! We generally always have a pair of them at work. Google some pics, better looking than sexy shrimp IMO

Let's see... *thinks of small cool SW fish*

Orange masked gobies are pretty sweet, and you could have a few of those in a tank

Red head gobies

Green banded gobies

Boston bean cowfish

Pair of fire fish

Yashahasa goby paired with a randali pistol shrimp

Hmm.... there are tons of possibilities! That is just what comes to mind. By the way, I'm only naming things we have or have had at my store.


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> i forgot you worked with SW too!


Freshwater, Saltwater, aquatic plants, dartfrogs.... I work with a lot of stuff.


----------



## orchidman

roud:

ill look at pics thanks! anymore ideas id love to hear them...


----------



## zachary908

I wasn't suggesting all of those in your tank lol.

I'd pick one.

And honestly it depends on what kind of maintenance you plan to have, and your filtration. The smaller the tank the harder it will be to maintain. Just make sure you stay on top of topping off to keep your salinity stable. 1.024 is a pretty good level to aim for. 

If it was my tank I'd get a Yashahasa goby and a randali pistol shrimp and call it a day. That or a pair of harlequin shrimp.

If you do end up getting a goby, or burrowing critter for that matter make sure you bury some crushed shells, rock rubble... something, that way they will have a way to make burrows. If you just use sugar fine sand you run the risk of the tunnels collapsing on them. 

Do you have any good SW stores around you, Bob?

If you have any specific questions feel free to shoot me a PM, if I can't answer it I can get it answered.


----------



## zachary908

I've always thought a little nudibranch tank would be amazing... it would be a little work though, they all have a very specific diet, whether it be Sponges, Flatworms, SPS corals, Specific algae, Soft corals etc...


----------



## orchidman

thanks! harlequin shrimp are crazy looking! cant even tell they are shrimp! i really want at least one fish though 

umm there is a store that has a large SW section that i guess is pretty good. never got fish from them though. the owner knows what he is doing. and then there is that fish place in lancaster i can drive all the way down to if need be.


----------



## orchidman

those are cool. how much work do you think it would take? for the nudis?


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> I said Harlequin shrimp! Those guys are amazing! We generally always have a pair of them at work. Google some pics, better looking than sexy shrimp IMO
> 
> Let's see... *thinks of small cool SW fish*
> 
> Orange masked gobies are pretty sweet, and you could have a few of those in a tank
> 
> Red head gobies
> 
> Green banded gobies
> 
> Boston bean cowfish
> 
> Pair of fire fish
> 
> Yashahasa goby paired with a randali pistol shrimp
> 
> Hmm.... there are tons of possibilities! That is just what comes to mind. By the way, I'm only naming things we have or have had at my store.


i want a boston bean cowfish!!!!!! are they finicky? whats the lowdown on theM

would 2 firefish be okay? in a 5g remember


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> i want a boston bean cowfish!!!!!! are they finicky? whats the lowdown on them
> 
> would 2 firefish be okay? in a 5g remember


Boston beans aren't too bad, its just they are tiny. If your tank has a steady population of copepods they should be fine. They will also readily take frozen cyclopeeze, and live brine shrimp.

Personally I would feel comfortable with a pair in a 5 gallon, but that's up to you....



orchidman said:


> those are cool. how much work do you think it would take? for the nudis?


For me it would be cake, but that is because I have access to all of the foods. You really need to feed them on a daily basis. If you don't have access to their foods then you won't be able to keep them. Berghia for example eat only aptasia. Velvet nudis eat only flatworms.



orchidman said:


> thanks! harlequin shrimp are crazy looking! cant even tell they are shrimp! i really want at least one fish though
> 
> umm there is a store that has a large SW section that i guess is pretty good. never got fish from them though. the owner knows what he is doing. and then there is that fish place in lancaster i can drive all the way down to if need be.


Yep, they are one of my favorite SW inverts!

Awesome, just make sure to get good stock! That is the key.


----------



## orchidman

the cowfish seem to be somewhat picky eaters. and i dont rerally like gobies all that much. what kind of things do most SW fish eat? frozen foods?


----------



## orchidman

do gobies swim freely alot? what about a cleanup crew and a yellowtail damsel

http://www.nano-reef.com/fish/?fish=14 like this one


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> do gobies swim freely alot? what about a cleanup crew and a yellowtail damsel


That would work. Damsels are mean though, but since it would be by itself you really wouldn't need to worry about that.

As for a clean up crew you have tons of options. I'm really not sure what kind of stuff your store offers, but here is what I would look into if I were you.

A live mysis gammarus kit.

This will have a ton of teeny tiny little critters that will clean up stuff in your tank, it will have copepods, mysis shrimp, gammarus, and other little critters. You'd have to see if your store sold them.

Hair worms are great detritivores that will hangout in your sand bed.

Stomatella snails. Little guys that will breed in your tank, great cleaner.

Bristleworms... some people hate them, personally I think they are one of the best detritivores you can have, I love them.

That would be your cleaners that pretty much go un noticed.

Next you have what I consider your janitors.

Mini brittle stars. Great detritivore, if you are getting good quality Liver rock some will be living in it most likely.

Some sort of surface dwelling snail. Bumble bee snails, Nerites, trochus... they all stay pretty small.

Nassarius snails are awesome, they constantly stir up your sand bed. and eat any leftovers that hit the bottom

and of course you have your hermits.

This list could go on and on, but those are some good ones.




orchidman said:


> the cowfish seem to be somewhat picky eaters. and i dont rerally like gobies all that much. what kind of things do most SW fish eat? frozen foods?


Yeah, they are sort of. Most saltwater fish will do fine with a good quality pellet food or flake supplement with Frozen mysis, Frozen cyclopeeze etc.. depending on the fish you end up getting.


----------



## zachary908

Nope, gobies don't swim freely a ton.


----------



## orchidman

So you would get all those for the cleanup crew? Or would that be just a bunch o different options? If those are just options, what would be a good commonly available crew? So I've basically got my mind set on the damsel  can't wait. Thanks alot!


----------



## orchidman

Gobies are out then. I want a free swimming fish. 

I'm leaving for the beach. Cya in a week


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> So you would get all those for the cleanup crew? Or would that be just a bunch o different options? If those are just options, what would be a good commonly available crew? So I've basically got my mind set on the damsel  can't wait. Thanks alot!


Yeah, those are just a bunch of options. In a big tank I'd get all those and more lol.

Hmm... I'm really not sure what's commonly available at other stores besides mine. Definitely get some stomatellas if you can. maybe two or three hair worms. Mysis gammarus kit. A few snails or a few hermits. You will end up with some extras from the live rock. That's what I would do in your tank. Maybe 2-3 regular nassarius snails also.


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> Gobies are out then. I want a free swimming fish.
> 
> I'm leaving for the beach. Cya in a week
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Cool, just go with the damsel.

Gosh, bob you abandon us all the time. Have fun!


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> Yeah, those are just a bunch of options. In a big tank I'd get all those and more lol.
> 
> Hmm... I'm really not sure what's commonly available at other stores besides mine. Definitely get some stomatellas if you can. maybe two or three hair worms. Mysis gammarus kit. A few snails or a few hermits. You will end up with some extras from the live rock. That's what I would do in your tank. Maybe 2-3 regular nassarius snails also.


So what about about 3 stomatellas, 2 hair worms, and 3 hermit crabs? For my cleanup crew. I dont have much cash so I really don't want to get more than I need. 




You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> So what about about 3 stomatellas, 2 hair worms, and 3 hermit crabs? For my cleanup crew. I dont have much cash so I really don't want to get more than I need.


That sounds like a pretty good little crew, the stomatellas will breed, and you'll definitely get some little critters on your live rock. 

I know you said you were doing a FOWL, but if I were you I'd get a few macro algaes, you can get starts for pretty cheap, and they will pull all kinds of nasty stuff out of your water such as nitrates and phosphates.


----------



## orchidman

just googles bristleworms and they are as bad as bamboo shrimp. so anything i can get instead? or can i just nix the worms and go with a few stomatellas and a few hermits


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> just googles bristleworms and they are as bad as bamboo shrimp. so anything i can get instead? or can i just nix the worms and go with a few stomatellas and a few hermits


yeah, dont worry about the bristle worms although you will most likely end up with them from rocks....


----------



## Bahugo

I thought we were getting pics?


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> I thought we were getting pics?


I think he lied. 

Got any new pics for your journal yet, Bahugo?


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> I think he lied.
> 
> Got any new pics for your journal yet, Bahugo?


No, because nobody comes in my journal! lol


----------



## zachary908

What? I come to your journal all the time....


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> I thought we were getting pics?


 so did I. my camera ended up getting sent away. the shudder got messed up. i had to borrow a friends just to get the pics of my 29g.



zachary908 said:


> What? I come to your journal all the time....


me too! i just never see pics. haha



what about getting 2 or 3 nassarius or astrea snails. instead of the stomatellas? what hermits do you think would be best? blue legs?


----------



## 2in10

Bristleworms are good for your aquarium. There is only one bad species and it almost never shows up in the hobby.


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> what about getting 2 or 3 nassarius or astrea snails. instead of the stomatellas? what hermits do you think would be best? blue legs?


If you can find the stomatellas I'd definitely get those. If not go with the astreas. Yep blue legs. 



2in10 said:


> Bristleworms are good for your aquarium. There is only one bad species and it almost never shows up in the hobby.


Yeah, bristleworms are fantastic detritivores. What you need to watch out for is the fireworms....


----------



## orchidman

the only reason i asked about the nesarius and astrea is because IMHO the stomatellas arent that good looking. lol!


are there any shrimp i could have like one of in this tank, that the damsel wont bug


----------



## 2in10

Probably not, Damsels are the evilest of SW fish.


----------



## zachary908

Yeah, but the stomatellas will breed. Your snails will all end up pink from coralline, so just go by shell shape, not pattern.

Let me think about the shrimp.


----------



## orchidman

i still dont know if i really like stomatellas its more the shape not the color that i dont like. 

let me know about the shrimp, id love to have an awesome SW shrimp! 

if you think of another fish that will get along better with a shrimp, then let me know! i just want soemthing that swims free alot. aka- not a goby


----------



## zachary908

Ahh then go with the astreas. 

Chromis would work.


----------



## orchidman

any species of chromis?


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> any species of chromis?


Umm I can only speak for what I know, but....

Blue green Chromis

Vanderbilt Chromis

Purple Chromis

Those guys will work with shrimp for sure.


----------



## orchidman

what shrimp would you suggest with a chromis? not sure i like them as much as the damsel though. the vanderbilt is my fave out of those three though


----------



## zachary908

Yep vanderbilts chromis are pretty cool.

I imagine you could do most any larger shrimp

Peppermint shrimp

Fire shrimp

Coral banded shrimp

Camel shrimp

Cleaner shrimp


----------



## orchidman

i read that camel shrimp can sometimes eat corals.. myth? i think i will probably just go with the damsel. i really really like them. and the shrimp are expensive. haha!


----------



## 2in10

You're right on the camels shrimp. Coral Banded become monsters as they get older.


----------



## orchidman

it looks like pepermint shrimp are the only affordable-ish ones ( $5 on that fish place website ) but idk if i like them more than a single damsel


----------



## zachary908

Yep, camel shrimp can eat coral, but they don't always. We have them in with coral at work. Besides, I though you were going FOWLR

Yeah, Coral banded do get pretty large, they are pretty awesome though!

Sounds like you really like the damsel, Bob, so I would go with it.  Just get yourself a little clean up crew and you'll be set.


----------



## orchidman

i said FOWLR until i save up for lighting and corals and a car! haha!

okay, ill go with the damsel  im thinking three astreas and two blue leg hermit crabs


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> i said FOWLR until i save up for lighting and corals and a car! haha!
> 
> okay, ill go with the damsel  im thinking three astreas and two blue leg hermit crabs


Oh, gotcha!

Sounds like a plan.  Can't wait to see some pictures.


----------



## orchidman

cant wait to get it done! haha. im at the beach now...


what do you think about cleaning and reusing the sand that in the tank now? i would get cured rock and it would seed the sand.


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> cant wait to get it done! haha. im at the beach now...
> 
> 
> what do you think about cleaning and reusing the sand that in the tank now? i would get cured rock and it would seed the sand.


How's the beach?

I honestly wouldn't chance it, I'd just spend a few bucks on some live sand from your LFS Don't buy the crap that comes in a bag... they should sell sand out of their system if they are any good...


----------



## orchidman

what about new PFS and let the LR seed it?


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> what about new PFS and let the LR seed it?


Never used PFS in saltwater, so I have no clue if it's safe. I assume so.


----------



## orchidman

well the one beginner walkthough type article i read said ppl use aragonite, some other things, and playsand. so i thought PFS would be safe then too.... i can always bring a bucket back from the beach. haha


----------



## AquaStudent

I used play sand for my cichlid tank and I'm not a huge fan. It clouds up the water fairly badly whenever it's disturbed. From what I've heard PFS is a much better option than play sand. I believe arganite will help buffer your system.


----------



## orchidman

do you think 10lbs of whatever is enough for a 5g? aragonite isnt that expensive. but the PFS would be free


----------



## 2in10

I would think so


----------



## orchidman

cool. what do _you _ think about PFS


----------



## orchidman

so if im not missing anything my equipment list would be...

-tank
-heater
-powerhead
-light (not coral worthy until later)

then id have

-hydrometer
-testkits
-salt

and then 

-live rock
-sand


----------



## 2in10

What is PFS? I use aragonite in my reef on the bottom. I would suggest getting something around 1mm in grain size.


----------



## 2in10

orchidman said:


> so if im not missing anything my equipment list would be...
> 
> -tank
> -heater
> -powerhead
> -light (not coral worthy until later)
> 
> then id have
> 
> -hydrometer
> -testkits
> -salt
> 
> and then
> 
> -live rock
> -sand


Spend a couple bucks more on a refractometer for salt water. Hydrometers are notoriously inaccurate and inconsistent.


----------



## orchidman

pfs- pool filter sand. its larger than play sand. its not powdery. its more like micro-gravel. and i already have some, so that would save me money that i dont have


----------



## 2in10

Give it a shot. If you are not running high flow it should be OK.


----------



## orchidman

i dont have 50 bucks to spend on a refractometer. i read that when the temperature of the water being read is 78-80* F it is accurate on a hydrometer.


----------



## 2in10

orchidman said:


> i dont have 50 bucks to spend on a refractometer. i read that when the temperature of the water being read is 78-80* F it is accurate on a hydrometer.


That's not the problem, the quality of the build and deposition from salt water can cause it to read bad. Air bubbles on the swing arm can too. You can get one on Ebay for around $25.

Do a search for salinity refractometer.


----------



## orchidman

i will just be running a marineland maki-jet 400


----------



## orchidman

i still really dont have that money to spend.


----------



## 2in10

The sand will most likely be fine.


----------



## 2in10

orchidman said:


> i still really dont have that money to spend.


What are you keeping?


----------



## orchidman

keeping as in fish? corals? 

my hopeful stocking list will be

3 astreas snails
2 blue leg hermits
1 yellowtail damsel

i wont have any corals until i can upgrade my lighting. but then, only lowlight easy stuff


----------



## 2in10

When you can afford to get one buy a refractometer your snails and corals will thank you.


----------



## orchidman

okay. but for now ill have to settle with the hydrometer. ill get the refractometer before corals probably


----------



## Bahugo

I wanna talk about plants...


----------



## orchidman

haha. i trimmed my macrandra and replanted the tops. i shouldve trimmed the bacopa, it is sticking out now


----------



## 2in10

Bahugo said:


> I wanna talk about plants...


Think we should post corals pics?


----------



## orchidman

okay  but only if you send them to me!


----------



## 2in10

LOL, I can do that if you wish.


----------



## AquaStudent

Have you thought about doing Macro algaes?


----------



## orchidman

2in10 said:


> LOL, I can do that if you wish.


woot woot! after i get my lighting upgrade then you can send me some hardy ones 



AquaStudent said:


> Have you thought about doing Macro algaes?


i thought about that. but all the macro algae tanks ive seen looks messy


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> woot woot! after i get my lighting upgrade then you can send me some hardy ones
> 
> 
> 
> i thought about that. but all the macro algae tanks ive seen looks messy


 Where have you been bob, updated my journal and you never checked it out... I'm hurt.

Macro tanks can look great if you kepe them trimmed and organized 

Some of my favorite are ochtodes, red gracilaria, burning bush, ulva, and various caulerpas.


----------



## orchidman

lounging on the beach! and devouring fresh caught blue crabs! ill go look now...


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> lounging on the beach! and devouring fresh caught blue crabs! ill go look now...


You suck, my good sir. I want some crab now... thanks..

Cool, let me know what you think.


----------



## orchidman

why thankyou! i try! roud:

im going to go eat some now actually. we caught them this morning! YUM!!

just posted in your journal. 

here is my cart at big als.. everything i need in there? http://www.bigalspets.com/cart

i just joined nano-reef forums


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> why thankyou! i try! roud:
> 
> im going to go eat some now actually. we caught them this morning! YUM!!
> 
> just posted in your journal.
> 
> here is my cart at big als.. everything i need in there? http://www.bigalspets.com/cart
> 
> i just joined nano-reef forums


Have a nice meal!

Awesome!

It says the cart is empty. Shoot me a PM with what you got.


----------



## orchidman

i got..



Instant Ocean Sea Salt - 10 Gallon Mix
Regular Price
$5.49


API High Range pH Kit
$4.29


API Fresh/Salt Nitrate Kit
Regular Price
$6.49

API fresh/salt nitrite kit
Regular Price
$5.29


API Ammonia Test Kit Freshwater/Saltwater (Salicylate)
Regular Price
$6.49


Hydor Theo Submersible Heater - 25 Watt
Regular Price
$14.99


Maxi-Jet Pro Multi-Use Water Pump - 400
Regular Price
$19.99
Sale 
$16.49


Coralife Deep Six Hydrometer
Regular Price
$6.99


----------



## zachary908

Looks good. Hopefully the hydrometer works well for you if not save up for a nice Refractometer. On second though your birthday is coming up, you should ask for one! 

What do you plan on using for filtration? Or are you going to let the live rock and DSB do the work?


----------



## zachary908

Forgot... you might look into a phosphate test kit.


----------



## orchidman

imma let the LR and DSB do the work.. i could use an eheim 2213 but ive read filters can be nitrate factories and the media has to be changed alot

for my bday. im asking for money. but mainly for a car.... i want a car  im going to the MOS orchid show for my bday too! and hopefully for sushi


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> Forgot... you might look into a phosphate test kit.


should i get one? why do i need one?

would this lamp put me in "coral" category?

http://www.bigalspets.com/Coralife-Mini-Compact-Lamp-Watt/dp/B004LODGH0


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> imma let the LR and DSB do the work.. i could use an eheim 2213 but ive read filters can be nitrate factories and the media has to be changed alot
> 
> for my bday. im asking for money. but mainly for a car.... i want a car  im going to the MOS orchid show for my bday too! and hopefully for sushi


As long as you keep up on your water changes you should be fine with just LR and a DSB. Canisters work okay, you just need to use the right media. I prefer ATS's... actual ATS's, not ones made of 5 gallon buckets. My stores only filtration on most of the SW tanks is ATS's no water chages on some of those tanks since 93

Sounds like it will be an awesome birthday, bob!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> should i get one? why do i need one?
> 
> would this lamp put me in "coral" category?
> 
> http://www.bigalspets.com/Coralife-Mini-Compact-Lamp-Watt/dp/B004LODGH0


Cause phosphates are bad in SW however if you have a decent LFS they can probably test your phosphates for free.

You could definitely grow some softies with that for sure!


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> As long as you keep up on your water changes you should be fine with just LR and a DSB. Canisters work okay, you just need to use the right media. I prefer ATS's... actual ATS's, not ones made of 5 gallon buckets. My stores only filtration on most of the SW tanks is ATS's no water chages on some of those tanks since 93
> 
> Sounds like it will be an awesome birthday, bob!


ATS means what?



zachary908 said:


> Cause phosphates are bad in SW however if you have a decent LFS they can probably test your phosphates for free.
> 
> You could definitely grow some softies with that for sure!



i can get them tested... but i cant drive there. haha i added the phosphate test to my cart and it brings it to an even 91$ so i think ill just get it. but if i take out the lamp it brings it down to 75.01 which is a welcoming price. what do you think? could i get the bulb locally maybe for less? or is this a good price for it?


----------



## orchidman

and yes, ill have an awesome birthday!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> ATS means what?
> 
> i can get them tested... but i cant drive there. haha i added the phosphate test to my cart and it brings it to an even 91$ so i think ill just get it. but if i take out the lamp it brings it down to 75.01 which is a welcoming price. what do you think? could i get the bulb locally maybe for less? or is this a good price for it?


ATS stands for algae turf scrubber. Sorry, I use a ton of acronyms. 

Good plan, better safe than sorry! I've never bought those bulbs before, but it seems a little pricey IMO I'd just upgrade your lighting later down the road. who knows, by then you might have a larger tank


----------



## orchidman

okay  that saves me good money!

i think ill skip the algae turf scrubber.. unless they are insanely cheap. haha

i cant wait! im going to order soon, ill order the phosphate test too. my total is still $75.01 when i get than and dont have the lamp. and that means i get free shipping! just barely though.

i still have to buy LR though


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> okay  that saves me good money!
> 
> i think ill skip the algae turf scrubber.. unless they are insanely cheap. haha
> 
> i cant wait! im going to order soon, ill order the phosphate test too. my total is still $75.01 when i get than and dont have the lamp. and that means i get free shipping! just barely though.
> 
> i still have to buy LR though


Ha, they don't actually make ATS's for tanks that small. My boss actually invented them... And they aren't cheap.  yet we sell them quicker than they can be made

Awesome! Post some pictures of the goodies when you get them!

Well honestly I'd just buy one actual live rock to seed your tank, and then just use dry rock for the rest... it will all become live in time. I really would recommend a small amount of live sand though, it should be fairly inexpensive.


----------



## orchidman

okay. so one LR and then some live sand. and then mostly dead rock?


----------



## 2in10

orchidman said:


> okay. so one LR and then some live sand. and then mostly dead rock?


No need for live sand in a bag with a piece of live rock. Just get a cup or two from an established tank.


----------



## orchidman

Problem is I don't know anyone with a reef tank. So I'll eithe have to buy the live sand in a bag or if the LFS will sell out of their tank


You can call me Bob


----------



## orchidman

so ive been advised on nano reef to get instant ocean reef crystals instead of salt. so ill do that. they are actually cheaper. problem is i need to find something on big als that costs 1$ so i get free shipping. thoughts? ideas anything at all that would be nice to have that cheap


what do you think of adding a BN pleco to the tank?


----------



## Bahugo

Get another net if you need something that's a dollar, there is one for like 1.20 i think on there.


----------



## zachary908

2in10 said:


> No need for live sand in a bag with a piece of live rock. Just get a cup or two from an established tank.





orchidman said:


> Problem is I don't know anyone with a reef tank. So I'll eithe have to buy the live sand in a bag or if the LFS will sell out of their tank
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


I wasn't saying get the stuff from the bag.. that stuff is worthless. I guess most stores aren't like the one I work at.... Ask one of the employees if they have any live sand out of there system for sale. We hae containers that we keep in the sumps for just that.. we have tons of it, and we sell it by the pound.


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> Get another net if you need something that's a dollar, there is one for like 1.20 i think on there.


will do! thanks let me know if you think of anything else. i really dont need a net haha



zachary908 said:


> I wasn't saying get the stuff from the bag.. that stuff is worthless. I guess most stores aren't like the one I work at.... Ask one of the employees if they have any live sand out of there system for sale. We hae containers that we keep in the sumps for just that.. we have tons of it, and we sell it by the pound.


i hacve never paid attention to the Sw part of the LFS so i really dont know what they have. ive decided/been advised by the ppl at nano-reef to not pay extra for live sand. it will get seeded from the rock. so im not worried about that. i might get aragonite though


----------



## zachary908

Oh yeah, by no means do you actually need live sand, it will just help your tank cycle faster. After all with a few live rocks your sand will eventually become live anyway. 

I'd definitely go with aragonite, it's good stuff.


----------



## orchidman

I'll see how much it costs. I'm okay with waiting for it to cycle. As long as I know what I'm in for ahead of time. So this will be fine. 


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> I'll see ho
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


You'll see what? :hihi:


----------



## JamesHockey

So uhh... Orchid, stealing your idea..... I'm going to clean my 5.5 tomorrow and make a FOWLR with you.


----------



## AquaStudent

JamesHockey said:


> So uhh... Orchid, stealing your idea..... I'm going to clean my 5.5 tomorrow and make a FOWLR with you.


What marine fish will be acceptable in a 5.5g? I've been wanting to do a nano marine tank (probably FOWLR) but of course I would love to get a coral (probably to hard with such a small space and me moving around so much).


----------



## zachary908

AquaStudent said:


> What marine fish will be acceptable in a 5.5g? I've been wanting to do a nano marine tank (probably FOWLR) but of course I would love to get a coral (probably to hard with such a small space and me moving around so much).


You could do some of the smaller goby and pistol shrimp pairs. 

Yashahasa goby paired with a randali pistol shrimp is one of my favorites.

Harlequin shrimp are cool. Macro algae tank with sexy shrimp.. boston bean cow fish... orange masked gobies... mainly anything small that doesn't do a ton of swimming.


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> You'll see what? :hihi:





JamesHockey said:


> So uhh... Orchid, stealing your idea..... I'm going to clean my 5.5 tomorrow and make a FOWLR with you.


woohooo!! glad you are back! i was wondering where you were. this will be like a little project  

lets compare everything. whats your equipment list?

you have to go coral eventually. plan on it now.. i will just not upgrading the light yet.... no money! i am thinking about selling my eheim 2213. it just needs a new pump cap. it only costs like $16. but im still undecided if i wanna keep it. for the 20 long that i was supposed to setup a while ago.... i decided to put that on hold for this nano reef though



AquaStudent said:


> What marine fish will be acceptable in a 5.5g? I've been wanting to do a nano marine tank (probably FOWLR) but of course I would love to get a coral (probably to hard with such a small space and me moving around so much).


woohooo!! all three of us should do it! here are the articles i read. but mostly the best info i got was from zach! thanks zach!  you definitely have to go corals eventually though!

the beginner articles here

http://www.nano-reef.com/articles/

http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=74703


http://www.myfishtank.net/forum/nano-saltwater-discussion/34054-nano-reef-step-step-guide.html




zachary908 said:


> You could do some of the smaller goby and pistol shrimp pairs.
> 
> Yashahasa goby paired with a randali pistol shrimp is one of my favorites.
> 
> Harlequin shrimp are cool. Macro algae tank with sexy shrimp.. boston bean cow fish... orange masked gobies... mainly anything small that doesn't do a ton of swimming.


i want a boston bean cowfish. too expensive and picky for me though!

what do damsels eat?

i decided to buy my stuff at pet mountain. its cheaper there. it ended up only costing me 67$ and free shipping! here is my cart there. see if its works.

http://www.petmountain.com/cart?creload=1315324691687

post your buying/equipment lists guys!


----------



## orchidman

for rock, i can get it at the LFS can you tell me if these are good prices? Live rock-4.95 a pound dry reef rock- 2.69 a pound

good prices?


----------



## 2in10

orchidman said:


> for rock, i can get it at the LFS can you tell me if these are good prices? Live rock-4.95 a pound dry reef rock- 2.69 a pound
> 
> good prices?


Both are very good prices for LFS in IME.


----------



## JamesHockey

Well right now im looking at

5.5 gallon tank

Mini-jet 604 (good enough?)•

5500k 27w pc light( for now)

At least 5lbs of LS AND LR•

• = still need

That's my mini list, still compiling the rest. Tank for being glad for having me back


----------



## orchidman

whats a mini-jet 604? powerhead?

is your tank derimmed?


----------



## JamesHockey

orchidman said:


> whats a mini-jet 604? powerhead? *Yes*
> 
> is your tank derimmed? *No why?*


^^^^^^^^^


----------



## orchidman

orchidman said:


> whats a mini-jet 604? powerhead? *yes cool*
> 
> is your tank derimmed? *no why??* *just wondering. mine is. you should derim yours!*


roud:


----------



## JamesHockey

nahhh too much work, and ive cracked a few tanks already and dont wanna do that again.plus im going to have an acrylic top.

im looking at leds right now, i was thinking 4 1w cree whites and 2 cree 1w royal blues, is that enough for corals? also need suggestions for a driver,or should i just hook it to a constant VERY HIGH quality wall wart?


----------



## orchidman

i have no idea. youll have to wait for zach to get here. i dont have money for anything. i spent too much shopping today. i need to sell some things... cant figure out what i have to sell though. lol!


----------



## JamesHockey

Well I nneeeeerd someone to buy the metal halide I have for sale to buy the LEDs! It's a steal!!!! 

I figued out what led configuration I'm going to do

5 Cree 3w cool white with 60 degree optics
2 Cree 3w royal blue with 80 degree optics
Meanwell driver
6"x8" heatsink

My mom said we can goto the fish store tomorrow. So I want a 4" sand bed, how much sand should I need?


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> for rock, i can get it at the LFS can you tell me if these are good prices? Live rock-4.95 a pound dry reef rock- 2.69 a pound
> 
> good prices?


Those are great prices, depending on the quality of LR... LR price goes by the amount of coralline algae, how porous it is etc.

A rock that is very light weight and porous, and covered in coralline is going to be worth more than a very dense lightly coralline covered rock.



orchidman said:


> woohooo!!
> but mostly the best info i got was from zach! thanks zach!  you
> 
> 
> i want a boston bean cowfish. too expensive and picky for me though!
> 
> what do damsels eat?


No problem, Bob. 

Yeah, they are a little picky, but so awesome! Most cowfish/ boxfish are pretty awesome really.

Damsels are going to eat anything. Flake, pellet, frozen foods etc. They aren't picky.

It didn't show your cart, bob.


----------



## JamesHockey

turns out its the mini-jet 606.......

what would be better the 606 at 153GPH or the zoo med powersweep(cool function) at 212GPH?


----------



## JamesHockey

BOB THIS IS PERFECT JUST SAVE UP! http://www.aquatraders.com/20-inch-4x18W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52302.htm


----------



## zachary908

No no... these are perfect http://www.mvava.com/59947-87208_led-high-power-aquarium.html

Of course a 6" by 12" Fixture will run you $300 retail... :hihi: Brings out awesome colors in the corals, and it ill grow anything you want.


----------



## orchidman

JamesHockey said:


> Well I nneeeeerd someone to buy the metal halide I have for sale to buy the LEDs! It's a steal!!!!
> 
> I figued out what led configuration I'm going to do
> 
> 5 Cree 3w cool white with 60 degree optics
> 2 Cree 3w royal blue with 80 degree optics
> Meanwell driver
> 6"x8" heatsink
> 
> My mom said we can goto the fish store tomorrow. So I want a 4" sand bed, how much sand should I need?


sounds great. but all the LED stuff i dont understand at all. haha!



zachary908 said:


> Those are great prices, depending on the quality of LR... LR price goes by the amount of coralline algae, how porous it is etc.
> 
> A rock that is very light weight and porous, and covered in coralline is going to be worth more than a very dense lightly coralline covered rock.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, Bob.
> 
> Yeah, they are a little picky, but so awesome! Most cowfish/ boxfish are pretty awesome really.
> 
> Damsels are going to eat anything. Flake, pellet, frozen foods etc. They aren't picky.
> 
> It didn't show your cart, bob.


cool. 

dont be teeling me about the cowfish! ive made-up my mind. and its going to change if you keep talking. so SHHH 



JamesHockey said:


> turns out its the mini-jet 606.......
> 
> what would be better the 606 at 153GPH or the zoo med powersweep(cool function) at 212GPH?


i have no idea. i think the 606 should be fine. the tank is only 5g. the one im getting is like 160gph



JamesHockey said:


> BOB THIS IS PERFECT JUST SAVE UP! http://www.aquatraders.com/20-inch-4x18W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52302.htm


are 4 bulbs really necessary that low?


zachary908 said:


> No no... these are perfect http://www.mvava.com/59947-87208_led-high-power-aquarium.html
> 
> Of course a 6" by 12" Fixture will run you $300 retail... :hihi: Brings out awesome colors in the corals, and it ill grow anything you want.


not funny!!!


----------



## orchidman

so i left last friday, and the co2 wasnt ready to be changed. but i knew it wouldnt last all week. so i was gonna change it before i left. but we had no yeast left, and i couldnt change it. so i put the lights down to like 5hr photoperiod. i hope i dont go home to algae palooza


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> so i left last friday, and the co2 wasnt ready to be changed. but i knew it wouldnt last all week. so i was gonna change it before i left. but we had no yeast left, and i couldnt change it. so i put the lights down to like 5hr photoperiod. i hope i dont go home to algae palooza


Fingers crossed for you, Bob!



orchidman said:


> dont be teeling me about the cowfish! ive made-up my mind. and its going to change if you keep talking. so SHHH
> 
> not funny!!!


Hehe, sorry!


----------



## orchidman

thanks. i really hope it doesnt look like crap when i get home.

yeah.. still not funny


----------



## AquaStudent

I was just looking at some marine fish on google images...they look so cool! I really want to start a marine tank...i just don't have the room! lol Stupid college.

I can't wait to see yours develop. I cant remember...are you going to try to grow macros?


----------



## orchidman

haha! do a nano with one fish!


nope, no macroalgae.


----------



## AquaStudent

I don't even have the space for a 2.5g! Maybe If I give my dad my african cichlid tank this winter (which is a very distinct possibility) I can either convert my 10g into a marine tank or start up another one about that size.

This is your thread though so I'm going to back off and try to not take it over 

How is OC?


----------



## orchidman

please take over! or else it will go into the dead thread cemetary!

OC is great


----------



## zachary908

I won't let your thread die, Bob! How is it going?


----------



## AquaStudent

I feel like my threads are falling into the black abyss 

What fish are you hoping to get?


----------



## orchidman

thanks zach! im doing good! my stuff as been shipped  so it should be at my house monday hopefully!

im going to get a yellowtail damsel.


----------



## zachary908

Awesome, Bob! Be sure to get us some pictures!


----------



## orchidman

i will. pics of the stuff in the box? i love those kind of pics. i hope that my camera is there by the time i get home. we leave tomorrow


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> i will. pics of the stuff in the box? i love those kind of pics. i hope that my camera is there by the time i get home. we leave tomorrow


Sure, that works! Just make sure you give us pictures! Just because Sara isn't around doesn't mean you can get away without pictures!

When is Sara coming back anyway?


----------



## orchidman

woohoo!

idk when! i miss her


----------



## zachary908

Me too, posting pictures in my journal seems pointless without her.  At leat I will have tons of pics up in my journal for her return!


----------



## orchidman

i know  but thats what we are for. ill put on my bat wings and try to fill the gap in your heart. but i wont be able to


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> i know  but thats what we are for. ill put on my bat wings and try to fill the gap in your heart. but i wont be able to


Ha, that was pretty funny, Bob! Maybe if people would go to my Journal and nag me for pictures more often. I'd have a reason to post. *hint * hint*


----------



## JamesHockey

Bob. Here's what I got ( yes I'm using a 10 gallon tank)

10 gallon tank
2x24w t5ho (I can keep zoos and polyps )
AC 50 for flow and as a refugium
50w tetra heater
As much sand as I put in (10-25lbs)
And undecided on rock because the local store has TERRIBLE rock

I may need more flow but we'll see.










Sand in the 5.5 cleared just as I decided to use a 10g


----------



## zachary908

JamesHockey said:


> Bob. Here's what I got ( yes I'm using a 10 gallon tank)
> 
> 
> 2x24w t5ho (I can keep zoos and polyps )
> AC 50 for flow and as a refugium
> 
> 
> And undecided on rock because the local store has TERRIBLE rock


Hey, James I know that post isn't directed to me, but figured I'd chime in anyway.

With 2x 24w T5HO. You can actually grow a fair amount. Zoos, palys, Various leathers ( Finger leathers, Toadstools, kenya trees etc.) Xenias, anthellias.. You could probably even do some frogspawn or hammer corals higher up on the rock structure. If you do end up doing a decent amount of corals. I'd recommend a quality supplement such as bio trace

Great choice on using a refugium. Macro algaes are excellent filtration. I'm not sure what ones you can get around you, but a good one would be chaetomorpha. It doesn't look great, but it is a fast grower, and is a great nutrient sponge.

As far as rock goes you don't have to get live rock. Get a good portion of live sand, some quality dried reef rock, and the rock will become "live" on it's own. you can also get some corraline chips to put in your tank to help it grow on your rocks. I'd still recommend some live rock if you can get ahold of some. What is wrong with the rock offered at your store?


----------



## Bahugo

All this talk about nano reefs, I'm going to set up a nano-reef-shrimp-tank and show you all up! Then post super tiny pics in my journal. lol

Kidding of course.


----------



## orchidman

Ya rich! Sexy shrimp!!!


Good job James! glad you got it all started. One you get the rock, the cycling begins. Haha. Just make sure to smooth and slope the sand. It looks lumpy now. 


Zachary. What do you think the cheapest lighting I can get for my tank would be? Just so I can grow softies and super hardy things. The tank is 16x 8 I think. 


You can call me Bob


----------



## 2in10

zachary908 said:


> Hey, James I know that post isn't directed to me, but figured I'd chime in anyway.
> 
> With 2x 24w T5HO. You can actually grow a fair amount. Zoos, palys, Various leathers ( Finger leathers, Toadstools, kenya trees etc.) Xenias, anthellias.. You could probably even do some frogspawn or hammer corals higher up on the rock structure. If you do end up doing a decent amount of corals. I'd recommend a quality supplement such as bio trace
> 
> Great choice on using a refugium. Macro algaes are excellent filtration. I'm not sure what ones you can get around you, but a good one would be chaetomorpha. It doesn't look great, but it is a fast grower, and is a great nutrient sponge.
> 
> As far as rock goes you don't have to get live rock. Get a good portion of live sand, some quality dried reef rock, and the rock will become "live" on it's own. you can also get some corraline chips to put in your tank to help it grow on your rocks. I'd still recommend some live rock if you can get ahold of some. What is wrong with the rock offered at your store?


Actually he can keep any photosynthetic organism his heart desires in a 10 gallon tank with that lighting. It will work the same for a 20 gallon high, and even a 30H.


----------



## zachary908

2in10 said:


> Actually he can keep any photosynthetic organism his heart desires in a 10 gallon tank with that lighting. It will work the same for a 20 gallon high, and even a 30H.


Really? Even hard corals like acros and montis? I guess it is a fairly short tank, I suppose I stand corrected.


----------



## JamesHockey

zachary908 said:


> Hey, James I know that post isn't directed to me, but figured I'd chime in anyway.
> 
> With 2x 24w T5HO. You can actually grow a fair amount. Zoos, palys, Various leathers ( Finger leathers, Toadstools, kenya trees etc.) Xenias, anthellias.. You could probably even do some frogspawn or hammer corals higher up on the rock structure. If you do end up doing a decent amount of corals. I'd recommend a quality supplement such as bio trace
> 
> Great choice on using a refugium. Macro algaes are excellent filtration. I'm not sure what ones you can get around you, but a good one would be chaetomorpha. It doesn't look great, but it is a fast grower, and is a great nutrient sponge.
> 
> As far as rock goes you don't have to get live rock. Get a good portion of live sand, some quality dried reef rock, and the rock will become "live" on it's own. you can also get some corraline chips to put in your tank to help it grow on your rocks. I'd still recommend some live rock if you can get ahold of some. What is wrong with the rock offered at your store?


I don't trust the things living in them with not having desease ( it's a chain store) and it's got tons of hair algae.

I was plan inch to use chaeto algae in the refugium and my heater there too.

Wait so I dont need to buy a new light! Sweet!

Anyone here have and dry rock or live rock?


----------



## zachary908

Hmm, I'm not sure Bob. I'd check out some Coralife fixtures. PC or T5HO would work.


----------



## zachary908

JamesHockey said:


> I don't trust the things living in them with not having desease ( it's a chain store) and it's got tons of hair algae.
> 
> I was plan inch to use chaeto algae in the refugium and my heater there too.
> 
> Wait so I dont need to buy a new light! Sweet!
> 
> Anyone here have and dry rock or live rock?


Ahh, gotcha.

Awesome, good plan.

I wouldn't upgrade that light until you get a bigger tank. (Yes it will happen)

My store sells high quality live rock and dry rock... however Indiana is a bit far for you....


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> All this talk about nano reefs, I'm going to set up a nano-reef-shrimp-tank and show you all up! Then post super tiny pics in my journal. lol
> 
> Kidding of course.


Pfft why go nano? Set up a ballin 220g Reef tank! :hihi: It will be the cheapest thing ever.... Bahahah


----------



## JamesHockey

Orchid, go onto the reef to reef forum, there's a guy selling par38 led lights ( it's got like 6 bulbs in one fixture perfect for a 5.5) for $50


----------



## JamesHockey

zachary908 said:


> Ahh, gotcha.
> 
> Awesome, good plan.
> 
> I wouldn't upgrade that light until you get a bigger tank. (Yes it will happen)
> 
> My store sells high quality live rock and dry rock... however Indiana is a bit far for you....


Bigot and ship to meeeeeee it would take like 2 days to get here!!!


----------



## zachary908

JamesHockey said:


> Bigot and ship to meeeeeee it would take like 2 days to get here!!!


Actually... we do ship.. If your serious PM me I'll give you the number and the name of the guy to ask for.


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure Bob. I'd check out some Coralife fixtures. PC or T5HO would work.


will do. one i have money again



JamesHockey said:


> Orchid, go onto the reef to reef forum, there's a guy selling par38 led lights ( it's got like 6 bulbs in one fixture perfect for a 5.5) for $50


im broke  haha


----------



## orchidman

im home now. and i have a slight increase in BBA on the driftwood but nothing on plants, but not bad at all!  the co2 is still flowing partially. so this is great! all the plants have grown alot! the hygro difformis ( im going to sell, them, i dont want them. whats a good price?) is huge and is taking over. the bacopa monniri is sticking out and growin 1-2" emersed  and everything else has grown in from the trim. 

im going to try and harrass my dad into finishing the light with me. since im not going to get my rimless tank afterall, ill just take everything out and do bleach dips. then put them back in an organized manner. but i want the lights done so i can have it all dont.

i need to clean my lily pipes too. do you think it would be problematic if i had the intake behind the driftwood sorta? its out in the open now, but i want to put it on the left of the lily outflow. and that would be sheltered by the wood somewhat


----------



## zachary908

Welcome home, Bob. Glad the plants are doing good. You should take some pictures.


----------



## orchidman

i should! my camera is back from the shop. works great again! i have HW now, but maybe this weekend.


----------



## orchidman

ps. my ukulele got here today!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> i should! my camera is back from the shop. works great again! i have HW now, but maybe this weekend.


Okay, can't wait for pictures! *high fives* Homeschooling is awesome, because you can do your school whenever!




orchidman said:


> ps. my ukulele got here today!


I had no clue you were getting a ukulele lol! Congrats.


----------



## orchidman

i ordered it a while but it was out of stock. got it today  im happy. now i just gotta learn how to play it. it isnt too hard. i already play guitar. it doesnt hold its tune well though. but ive read it takes a week to berak in the strings. i lost my tuner and i can tune by ear well, and these internet uke tuners are driving me crazy! i cant tune it right


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> i ordered it a while but it was out of stock. got it today  im happy. now i just gotta learn how to play it. it isnt too hard. i already play guitar. it doesnt hold its tune well though. but ive read it takes a week to berak in the strings. i lost my tuner and i can tune by ear well, and these internet uke tuners are driving me crazy! i cant tune it right


Cool, glad it finally arrived! My dad plays guitar in a band.. I started to learn to play a long time ago, but I just didn't have the time.


----------



## orchidman

cool! what kind of band?

im glad its here too


----------



## zachary908

He does just about everything, Rock, Country, Blues.. etc. Lead guitarist and singer.


----------



## orchidman

cool! thats sounds awesome! you should learn to play its so fun! i lead worship at my youthgroup.


----------



## zachary908

I've thought about it, but right now I don't have the time or money.. That's pretty awesome!


----------



## orchidman

thats true. but cant you like borrow your dads guitar or something> and have him teach you? seems like it would be perfect and you wouldnt have to buy anything... idk... haha


what do you think i should sell the hygro difformis for?


----------



## zachary908

That's true, dad has several guitars, and sound equipment... really money isn't the big issue, it's the time. I've been working 4-5 days a week lately, and I have to make sure I get my school done. On top of that I have other activities such as gym with my homeschool group.

How big will the stems be?


----------



## orchidman

yeah that sounds brutal!


stems? i didnt know you could do stem cuttings of hygro difformis...... its one big plant. as tall as a 10g and 4" wide at the widest point.


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> yeah that sounds brutal!
> 
> 
> stems? i didnt know you could do stem cuttings of hygro difformis...... its one big plant. as tall as a 10g and 4" wide at the widest point.


I'm pretty sure you can do cuttings of hygrophila difformis... it is a stem plant after all.

I really have no clue we had a hygro difformis at work that was as tall as a 55, and we sold it for 9.99 retail. I'm not good with prices on plants.


----------



## orchidman

i dont really need to make much money, i just want to be fair... plus im not a store...


ive always wondered about this plant. how can it be a stem if it grow like an amazon sword?


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> i dont really need to make much money, i just want to be fair... plus im not a store...
> 
> 
> ive always wondered about this plant. how can it be a stem if it grow like an amazon sword?


Ha, I know you aren't a store! I was just trying to give you somewhere to go from.

Get me a picture of your Hygro and i'll come up with a price.


----------



## orchidman

i know you dont  jsut saying... ill get you a pic tomorrow hopefully ( thanks!

does anyone know what moss this is?


----------



## orchidman

nobody knows???? update is uploading now!


----------



## orchidman

things have grown well. a while ago, i had to change the bulbs and i misplaced my 6500k bulbs so i had to use 2700k ive been using thm for a few months and eventually forgot. well the other day i found one 6500k and put it on. so now i have 1 6500k and 1 2700k. now the rotala macrandra doesnt look as red as it used to. but i still love it. its more of a red orange with brighter flares along the middle of the leaves.

i really need to clean my lily pipes!

FTS- the macrandra looks odd colors here. they dont look like that in real life










aerial view










H. difformis










riccia sp. dwarf. this is the one thats doing the best, all the others are just barely creeping out. im going to out them in the floor of my 1.5g sakura tank











B. monnieri. growing out of the tank. i used wire for these two to hold them up. hopefully they will all grow this this










anubias. growing great. with one leaf partially emersed. 



















side view











the lonely Sakura


----------



## nonconductive

nice pics bob! are you sure that is wisteria? it looks kind of water sprite-ish


----------



## orchidman

just uploaded a whol time line with descriptions of what happened. but it got deleted  so imma just upload the timeline with dates. no descriptions


June 2011









January 2011









February 2011









April 2011









may 2011









June 2011









July *12* 2011









July *15* 2011









July *18* 2011










July *27* 2011









August 3 2011









August 25 2011









September 15 2011


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> nice pics bob! are you sure that is wisteria? it looks kind of water sprite-ish


just googled both and its deffinitely water sprite! thanks!


----------



## orchidman

all my reef stuff just got here!


----------



## orchidman

so i put the maxijet together as a utility pump that goes outside the tank. its has a slow but steady leak! it works fine as a powerhead or circulation pump though.

i set it up as a circulation pump ( looks like a koralia when setup this way ) and it has WAY too much power for this tiny tank. and it looks super huge compared to the tank  

i set it up as a powerhead and the flow is way less, but still a bit high for this tank. it doesnt looks as big as the circ. pump way. but it still looks huge  IDK WHAT TO DO! doese it look that bad?

sorry for the terrible quality. does it look overly huge?


----------



## zachary908

Everything is looking great, Bob!


----------



## orchidman

thanks! what do you think of the power head? does it seem too big for the tank? im going to call petmountain tomorrow and tell them it leaks and then see if they can give me a koralia or a smaller somethin


----------



## orchidman

where is sara? this thread has been dead for like a week


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> where is sara? this thread has been dead for like a week


TPT it's self has been pretty dead lately, not sure where everyone has been.



orchidman said:


> thanks! what do you think of the power head? does it seem too big for the tank? im going to call petmountain tomorrow and tell them it leaks and then see if they can give me a koralia or a smaller somethin


It does look a little big, but not too bad. ho many gph is it?


----------



## orchidman

its all because sara is gone :'(

when its in powerhead mode its 160gph. in circulation more, its like 520 or something.


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> its all because sara is gone :'(
> 
> when its in powerhead mode its 160gph. in circulation more, its like 520 or something.


Does it seem like too much flow? Not enough flow? You could try a Korallia nano, they push 250gph, but they don't make one solid stream like the Maxi-jets do. Korallias rock.


----------



## orchidman

what do the koarlias do? how do they not make one solid stream? it seems like a heck of a lot of flow! 160 is pushing it hard. less would probably be better


----------



## zachary908

It's just the way they are made, have you seen what they look like? It takes in water from all around through the slats on it, and it pushes it out on the front, which would be like and 1-2 inch circle on the nano.. i dunno, kinda hard to explain. Might be too much flow. Rio makes some tiny power heads, you might check those out.


----------



## orchidman

yeah i know what they look like. how is that not a solid stream though?

ill check the on the rios


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> yeah i know what they look like. how is that not a solid stream though?
> 
> ill check the on the rios


Because i'm dumb, Bob. :hihi: It technically is a solid stream, it just isn't as focused since it has a bigger out flow area than the maxi jets. Did that make any since? Sorry, I'm no good at explaining things.


----------



## orchidman

that makes sense... my maxijet has a flow reducer cover thing. i reflects the flow wherever you way it. and even when its deflecting it as much as possible its too much.


how much flow do you think i need? i can get a rio. is it okay that its just a strait tube for the outflow and its doesnt have a director/deflector?


----------



## zachary908

Hmm.. I'm not really sure, it depends on what you want in the tank in the long run. The general rule is 10x your total water volume... which would be 50gph in yours I suppose lol. I don't know... more flow is generally better in reef tanks. But you aren't doing reef..


----------



## orchidman

eventually ill have a reef. idk if 24x the waterflow is too much. i could get the smallest rio which would be 69 gph. or the next which is like 80gph i think


----------



## orchidman

what should i sell the water-sprite for? i got ya apic


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> eventually ill have a reef. idk if 24x the waterflow is too much. i could get the smallest rio which would be 69 gph. or the next which is like 80gph i think


I'd try the 80 gph honestly. I love high flow. In my 75 FW tank I have a 750gph korallia, and a 500gph return pump....



orchidman said:


> what should i sell the water-sprite for? i got ya apic


let me take a look at it again.

I looked at it, In all honesty I'm horrible at prices... unless it's retail prices cause well.. I work retail. :hihi:

That water sprite would go for 9.99-12.99 retail. Obviously you would probably want to sell it for a bit less on here.

Not sure if that helped.....


----------



## orchidman

kinda helped. i guess. haha maybe ill sell it for like 12 shipped or something. sound buyable?


----------



## 2in10

orchidman said:


> eventually ill have a reef. idk if 24x the waterflow is too much. i could get the smallest rio which would be 69 gph. or the next which is like 80gph i think


That flow is good for softies and LPS. You want to get to 50X+ for SPS dominant.


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> kinda helped. i guess. haha maybe ill sell it for like 12 shipped or something. sound buyable?


That sounds like a good price to me!


----------



## orchidman

okay.. ya wanna buy it? ROFL im going to see if i can trade first actually


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> okay.. ya wanna buy it? ROFL im going to see if i can trade first actually


I'm good thanks for the offer though! I need to hold off, we have plants coming in at work tomorrow... you know what that means. :help:

I don't work again till Sunday ( Told the boss someone else could handle plants when they come in) So expect pictures of new plants late Sunday.


----------



## orchidman

okay! ill expect plants


----------



## orchidman

lets see pics of your new plants!

i havent changed the co2 in like 3 eweks because i always forget to buy yeast. there is still some coming out. and the DC still read lime green. so yeah....

im going to call petmountain today or tomorrow. and tell them about my broken pump. then try to get them to send me a replacement. but see if they can send me a smaller rio as the replacement


----------



## orchidman

found some old pictures from the very first plants i had in this tank! check out the hideous-ness!


----------



## orchidman

bump for new old pics!

here is my most recent FTS










i miss sara :'(


----------



## 2in10

Nice progression with the pics.


----------



## zachary908

Nice pics, bob!


----------



## orchidman

thanks! my anubias used to be huge!


----------



## zachary908

Yeah.

So, how is the SW tank going?


----------



## orchidman

havent started it yet im too busy! and i want to call petmountain or marineland about this leaky pump and get that sorted first


----------



## orchidman

where is everybody?

i got some UG in the mail today from dollface! its going in the cracked 10g emersed i was talking about. i used stones and its a dry-iwagumi. i havent planted them yet though


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> where is everybody?
> 
> i got some UG in the mail today from dollface! its going in the cracked 10g emersed i was talking about. i used stones and its a dry-iwagumi. i havent planted them yet though


Editing some photos. 

Awesome, I can't wait to see pictures dude! I've always love UG!


----------



## orchidman

me too! and this is super healthy!

i love the scape i did for this one. hopefully pics tomorrow or saturday.

i didnt get around to doing my official AGA shoot yet for the acurio de rio *****. so maybe saturday or friday. cutting it close!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> me too! and this is super healthy!
> 
> i love the scape i did for this one. hopefully pics tomorrow or saturday.
> 
> i didnt get around to doing my official AGA shoot yet for the acurio de rio *****. so maybe saturday or friday. cutting it close!


Get on it, slacker! :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

i was doing HW till 10 pm!


----------



## orchidman

i think leroy is sick guys  he was fine yesterday but now he loks bloated. his scales arent risen or anything though. he still has no trouble swimming! here is a good pic




















here is the UG i got! it rained all day so i didnt go outside. hopefully ill plant it tomorrow


----------



## zachary908

Hmm, I'm not sure what's wrong with him. I'm no good with fish sicknesses. I sure hope Leroy gets better! The UG looks good.


----------



## orchidman

the UG is super healthy! im going to try to plant it today. the problem is this- i did the hardscape with just sand. now im not sure if i should put some potting soil underneath or not. it wont be filled ever so it doent matter if its organic or not does it? i have miracle-gro cactus, its the only one i have. or should i just put root tabs in? because if i put a layer of soil underneath, im worried about being able to put the scape back as good as it is now..



any ideas about leroy guys?


----------



## orchidman

bump! im worried about leroy!


----------



## Bahugo

You could always try feeding him a pee


----------



## orchidman

okay. ill try that


what do you think about the emersed growing? add soil and risk ruining ht escape? or use tabs?


----------



## Bahugo

I wouldn't put miracle gro cactus in, I would only use miracle grow organic


----------



## orchidman

okay. well i dont have any  so what about just using root tabs?


----------



## orchidman

fed him a pea ( not pee) and we will see what happens.

im gonna clean my room them hopefully plant the emersed tnak


----------



## orchidman

tested the params using the MARINE test kits i got. here are my answers...

ammonia-0
nitrate-40 ( is this normal? or do you think its because the test only works SW)
nitrite-0

FW tests i have...

pH-7.6
kH-*10 dKH or 179ppm
gH- it took me 14 drops. the chart only goes up to 12 drops. idk why its so high. 12 drops is 214.8 ppm


----------



## 2in10

That could be a little high on the nitrate, I would do a WC. I doubt it is because it is a marine kit.


----------



## orchidman

okay.. well today is WC day anyways


----------



## defiesexistence

Poor little scaly-face! Aquarium tropical fish disease diagnostics 
I'm not sure if that link would help, but it might narrow it down. How did the pee/pea work? There's something I read once, and now I go on a search-and-edit-post quest...

EDIT: How's he eating? Normal feces?


----------



## orchidman

eating fine. and his poops are fine i think


----------



## defiesexistence

Nor are his fin bases red.... I'm stumped, already. Did you ever deworm him?

My computer won't load a relevant page from MFK, got a page saying the site is down. In case it's my browser, you may want to try: _BLOAT_ - Photos & _Treatment_ - Monster _Fish_ Keepers


----------



## orchidman

i get the database error too.

yeah fins and everything else are fine.


----------



## defiesexistence

I REALLY wish they weren't changing servers, because the other pages I looked at were not in the least helpful. No, let me change that statement. I really wish Leroy was the epitome of health.

EDIT: May be helpful: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=24132 Says it is not bloat if Leroy is eating.


----------



## orchidman

me too!


----------



## orchidman

im kind of getting bored with the hardscape here. its really not dynamic. any alternate ideas?


----------



## zachary908

Post me up a new FTS and I'll see if I can think of anything! :biggrin:


----------



## orchidman

okay. i have co-op tomorrow so im finishing my how-to paper. then history. then im going to empty my 5g. so maybe tomorrow. nothing has changed since the last FTS though, i can repost it. i was kind of thinking a dutch-inspired manzanita scape. kinda like tom barre's newest one.

for the 5g. im going to go ahead and keep the pump i have. i still am going to fight with petmountain because its broken. but im going to use it for now. petmtn still hasnt gotten back to be. but i guess thats becasue of the weekend


----------



## zachary908

Tom's newest tank is amazing.. then again.. all of his tanks are! Too bad I still want a new pic. I'll look for it tomorrow.


----------



## orchidman

okay. it would be tomorrow evening though. its not fair! toms tank is fresh and it already liks great!.

i think ill keep the stem plants i have. maybe tropica 049 for the groundcover. but i cant think of something between the stem and the ground cover. something that will hide the ratty bottoms of the stems.

is blyxa too large? 

do you know of any articles that talk about dutch scaping and techniques and guidelines?


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> okay. it would be tomorrow evening though. its not fair! toms tank is fresh and it already liks great!.
> 
> i think ill keep the stem plants i have. maybe tropica 049 for the groundcover. but i cant think of something between the stem and the ground cover. something that will hide the ratty bottoms of the stems.
> 
> is blyxa too large?
> 
> do you know of any articles that talk about dutch scaping and techniques and guidelines?


Tomorrow evening is fine, I'll be at work all day tomorrow, might see if I can find some good plants for the right side of my tank.

That's cause Tom is awesome, and he has awesome plants!

Hmm blyxa seems like it could be a bit large, I'd give it a shot though. Some nice low growing crypts would be good to hide the ratty bottoms.... that or some downoi.  Everybody loves downoi!


----------



## orchidman

i like downoi. but wouldnt s repens be like the same size? 

i might try blyxa. it depends on if anyone can think of other things that are better


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> i like downoi. but wouldnt s repens be like the same size?
> 
> i might try blyxa. it depends on if anyone can think of other things that are better


I don't know.. downoi is cooler though! roud:


----------



## orchidman

yeah, thats true. i cant afford downoi. well i cant really afford anything


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> yeah, thats true. i cant afford downoi. well i cant really afford anything


Well, once I get my carpet finished, and I have excess to sell.. I'll make you a good deal!


----------



## orchidman

cool!


----------



## jkan0228

Any new FTS? Hopefully leroy doesn't have dopsy...


----------



## orchidman

soon


----------



## jkan0228

Haha just like me. Entice the audience and then an FTS a week or two later.


----------



## orchidman

yeah. sounds like its gonna have to be that way, im brain dead and need sleep. so ill upload the pic tomorrow. i also have more angelfish pics to edit one of these days.


----------



## orchidman

so i planted the UG the other day, and spritzdd it then covered it with plastci wrap.

it smells kinda gross now, idk why. the UG is still green though.


----------



## orchidman

sorry its taken so long for the update.

things are growin well. havent put new co2 in for about weeks. just too lazy to get yeast. but nothing seems to have changed.

im really bored of this aquascape. so i have decided that when i get the chance, im taking the whole thing down. doing bleach dips, and replanting. i dont have money right now to rescape right, besides all my money is going to the nano reef. so im just going to have a growout tank of sorts. with the plants just in groups. so yeah. thats what ill be doing. just thought you guys might wanna know  when i have money, i want to get manzanita and maybe some nice rocks, then do a dutch-like scape.

i sent the maxi-jet back to petmountain today and they sent a new one out today so it should be here eventually. then ill setup the mini reef. DD

the emersed tank isnt doing anyhting. idk what i did wrong. maybe im not patient enough. idk!

haha here are the pics.










emersed B. monnieri


----------



## AquaStudent

How much and how often are you feeding Leroy? Perhaps you're slightly overfeeding him and it's just built up over awhile?

The tank looks great. That emmersed plant looks amazing!


----------



## orchidman

i feed him once a day. and like 2-3 pellets. as much as he will eat in like 30 seconds. i dont thin its that though, because it happened all of a sudden.


----------



## zachary908

Nice pics Bob, everything is looking good. I've been waiting for an update. TPT has been pretty dead lately... I haven't even been on much lately.


----------



## orchidman

i know. its so sad1 in the summer i used to get like amillion emails a day. now its like 20. i miss those days. where has everybody gone??


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> i know. its so sad1 in the summer i used to get like amillion emails a day. now its like 20. i miss those days. where has everybody gone??


I'm not sure where everyone has gone. Sara needs to come back and get people active again!


----------



## jkan0228

Sara said she would be gone for a month.... It's been a month!!!'


----------



## zachary908

jkan0228 said:


> Sara said she would be gone for a month.... It's been a month!!!'


I know!!!


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> I'm not sure where everyone has gone. Sara needs to come back and get people active again!


so true!



jkan0228 said:


> Sara said she would be gone for a month.... It's been a month!!!'



its been more than a month! i should send her a letter via snail mail and tell her to come out of the cave!


----------



## Bahugo

Last time I talked to her she said she had a few more things too finish up around the house but then she should be back. I hope so!


----------



## orchidman

woohoo! so maybe i dont need to email her!

do you think i should order my dry rock for the reef tank online? its $2.99 at the LFS and I havent seen what it looks like.


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> woohoo! so maybe i dont need to email her!
> 
> do you think i should order my dry rock for the reef tank online? its $2.99 at the LFS and I havent seen what it looks like.


2.99 isn't a bad price for Quality dry rock.


----------



## orchidman

Okay cool. Do you think I could get it cheaper online?


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> Okay cool. Do you think I could get it cheaper online?
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Dunno, never shopped for rocks online, I've got an awesome LFS :flick:


----------



## orchidman

thanks zach that helps! haha guess ill have to shop around


----------



## AquaStudent

orchidman said:


> i feed him once a day. and like 2-3 pellets. as much as he will eat in like 30 seconds. i dont thin its that though, because it happened all of a sudden.


Yeah that seems like a reasonable amount. Buying rock for a reef tank seems really painful. I was looking at some and was like oh only $4.99 a pound...then I thought...10 pounds is $50. Ouch...and I'd need more than that.

Are you going to start a thread on tpt for your reef tank or just give us updates on this one?


----------



## zachary908

AquaStudent said:


> Yeah that seems like a reasonable amount. Buying rock for a reef tank seems really painful. I was looking at some and was like oh only $4.99 a pound...then I thought...10 pounds is $50. Ouch...and I'd need more than that.
> 
> Are you going to start a thread on tpt for your reef tank or just give us updates on this one?


Haha..$4.99 isn't a bad price if it was live... I've seen nice live rock go for $12 a pound!


----------



## AquaStudent

zachary908 said:


> Haha..$4.99 isn't a bad price if it was live... I've seen nice live rock go for $12 a pound!



It wasn't all that high quality though. If I was going to purchase from them I'd have gotten what they had as base rock and then gotten some higher quality pieces of live rock. It adds up quickly though


----------



## orchidman

stuff is so expensive! ahha

im getting this. 

http://aquarliam.com/?page_id=4&shopp_pid=37


----------



## AquaStudent

wow that's pretty legit! are you running DIY or pressurized?​


----------



## orchidman

Diy at the moment. Janes said he might send me a paintball setup. But idk. I'm saving up for a paintball setup eventually. 

Like I said im going to tear down ten re setup. And have it like a growing tank basically until I get my nano reef setup an going and then I can save up for some nice Manzy




You can call me Bob


----------



## orchidman

i just repllaced the DIY co2 solution! finally! FIRSY TIME IN 3 WEEKS! haha i hope the plants will appreciate it! we will see. i really need to get this light done asap


----------



## orchidman

my diffuser is in the mail. i traded mordalphus for some mulberry leaves. my dropchecker is a nice bright yellow. and i see some pearling! just bubbles, not streams though. i havent fertilized in a while . ill start tomorrow. 

im cleaning out the 5g right now. just emptied it. cant wait to set this up!


----------



## orchidman

i want to save up for some of crispino ramos's reotala macrandra! i want more! haha i love the stuff!


----------



## orchidman

yo cable!


----------



## Bahugo

Send me some mulberry leaves!


----------



## orchidman

you want some? lets trade!


----------



## Bahugo

lol trade for what, i aint got anytin good j00


----------



## orchidman

lol! thats true, i cant really htink of anything you have that i want... haha! maybe ill just send you some. shoot me a PM if you want to figure something out. maybe just pay for shipping.


----------



## orchidman

hey james, how is that nano reef coming?


----------



## orchidman

guess its not coming very well. haha! i really want to get a light that will let me know at least some soft lowlight corals. what would be the cheapest thing? can i get one of those coralife 50/50 bulbs thats a screw in? looks like a CFL but half blue..


i got the diffuser today! havent hooked it up yet though. he also added some co2 tubing and a metal check valve! will the metal check valve even work with DIY?


----------



## orchidman

http://www.petco.com/product/112009/Natures-Ocean-Aragonite-Sand.aspx

will this be good for the 5g?


----------



## nonconductive

i dont see why not.


----------



## orchidman

i know there are some sands that are better or worse, at least i thought so. if they are all the same, ill just use PFS though


----------



## nonconductive

is it for SW?


----------



## orchidman

yeah its for my nano reef.......


i put the diffuser in. its a litte bigger than my other one, but thats okay. it looks great without the ugly black tube in the water!


----------



## orchidman

fedex tracking says the pump should be here tomorrow!


----------



## orchidman

looked on craigslist and found two people selling live rock for 3$ a pound. they seem to know what they are doing, so i sent them an email asking for deets


----------



## orchidman

so i read the tracking thing wrong, and the pump wont be here until friday or saturday. ill be at the beach starting friday, so i wont be able to set it up until like tuesday next week at the earliest. 

any ideas for the light fixture zach?


----------



## zachary908

Natures ocean aragonite is good stuff, Bob. We sell it at work. You should be good there...

As for lighting let me look into fixtures for you.


----------



## orchidman

ok cool. ill get that! ive decided any money i make on fish stuff, be it trimmings or mulberry leaves, is going back to fish. so im thinking about saving up for a light for the 5g. but it would still be nice to find the best prices! 

thanks zach!


----------



## AquaStudent

How is Leroy doing? Is he any better?


----------



## orchidman

no change. he is the same as before. still bloated. but he acts normal still


----------



## orchidman

hey guys whats up?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> hey guys whats up?


The ceiling. Lol. I crack myself up.


----------



## jkan0228

orchidman said:


> hey guys whats up?


Got some stems comin in for my dutch 
Also got stems on sale from my dutch


----------



## zachary908

Wazzup, Bob?



jkan0228 said:


> Got some stems comin in for my dutch
> Also got stems on sale from my dutch


Very nice! What stems you got coming, Jkan?

My plant order from manini came in this morning. Might get some shots of the tank tomorrow.


----------



## jkan0228

zachary908 said:


> Wazzup, Bob?
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! What stems you got coming, Jkan?
> 
> My plant order from manini came in this morning. Might get some shots of the tank tomorrow.


Not really sure. Won an RAOK from Gordon... but we will see! 

I might wanna get some of the Ludwigia sp. red  and some downoi.... and well anything else I like


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Got some stems comin in for my dutch
> Also got stems on sale from my dutch


What you got for sale?


----------



## jkan0228

cableguy69846 said:


> What you got for sale?


4' long hygro sp. 'tiger'
And some Fat, green, healthy Pogostemon Erectus check out my threads


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> The ceiling. Lol. I crack myself up.



loser  



zachary908 said:


> Wazzup, Bob?
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! What stems you got coming, Jkan?
> 
> My plant order from manini came in this morning. Might get some shots of the tank tomorrow.



hi zach  the macrandra is growing great




jkan0228 said:


> Got some stems comin in for my dutch
> Also got stems on sale from my dutch


wanna send me some? you want mulberry leaves? or anything i have?



jkan0228 said:


> Not really sure. Won an RAOK from Gordon... but we will see!
> 
> I might wanna get some of the Ludwigia sp. red  and some downoi.... and well anything else I like


cool! i wanna get some of tom barrs red ludwigia



cableguy69846 said:


> What you got for sale?


dibs!


----------



## jkan0228

orchidman said:


> wanna send me some? you want mulberry leaves? or anything i have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dibs!


Haha, I got about 60 mulberry leaves nice and frozen so I'm good until they start shootin out leaves again 

HMU


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> 4' long hygro sp. 'tiger'
> And some Fat, green, healthy Pogostemon Erectus check out my threads


Got ya. I got some 'Tiger' and I don't know what the other plant is. But I will look.

Dang you Bob. Oh well.


----------



## jkan0228

cableguy69846 said:


> Got ya. I got some 'Tiger' and I don't know what the other plant is. But I will look.


Its just a stem plant that I extremely like 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/149730-fs-pogostemon-erectus.html


----------



## zachary908

jkan0228 said:


> I might wanna get some of the Ludwigia sp. red  and some downoi.... and well anything else I like


Got ludwigia sp red from Manini this morning. 

Everybody needs downoi.. I have a TON of it!


----------



## jkan0228

zachary908 said:


> Got ludwigia sp red from Manini this morning.
> 
> Everybody needs downoi.. I have a TON of it!


Lots of extras in your emersed setup from what I saw....


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Its just a stem plant that I extremely like
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/149730-fs-pogostemon-erectus.html


I like that. What conditions do you keep it in?



zachary908 said:


> Got ludwigia sp red from Manini this morning.
> 
> Everybody needs downoi.. I have a TON of it!


Share the wealth man.


----------



## zachary908

jkan0228 said:


> Lots of extras in your emersed setup from what I saw....


Got 11 extras in the emersed. whole front of 75 is filled with it. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

jkan0228 said:


> Haha, I got about 60 mulberry leaves nice and frozen so I'm good until they start shootin out leaves again
> 
> HMU


worth a shot, haha! and stems i have if you wanna trade for something 



jkan0228 said:


> Its just a stem plant that I extremely like
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/149730-fs-pogostemon-erectus.html



my hygro sp 'bold' started creeping like that, idk why



zachary908 said:


> Got ludwigia sp red from Manini this morning.
> 
> Everybody needs downoi.. I have a TON of it!



then give us some!


----------



## jkan0228

zachary908 said:


> Got 11 extras in the emersed. whole front of 75 is filled with it. :hihi:


SAVE ME SOME!!!


cableguy69846 said:


> I like that. What conditions do you keep it in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share the wealth man.


High Lights, EI dosing, nice CO2


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Got 11 extras in the emersed. whole front of 75 is filled with it. :hihi:


When are we gonna see this emersed setup of yours?



jkan0228 said:


> SAVE ME SOME!!!
> 
> 
> High Lights, EI dosing, nice CO2


Crap. Not the plant for me at the moment. No ferts, low light, and DIY CO2. Lol. I sound like such a noob.


----------



## orchidman

pics or it didnt happen! zach!


i need to top off the tank, the nosie is annoying...


i brought most of the orchids inside, ill get a pic of the shelf when i get back from the beach

when i get home from the beach, ill start my nano reef hopefully!


----------



## jkan0228

cableguy69846 said:


> Crap. Not the plant for me at the moment. No ferts, low light, and DIY CO2. Lol. I sound like such a noob.


LMK when you're ready



orchidman said:


> worth a shot, haha! and stems i have if you wanna trade for something


LMK what you got?


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> then give us some!





jkan0228 said:


> SAVE ME SOME!!!





cableguy69846 said:


> Share the wealth man.


Patience, guys... give me some time and I may be TPT's next downoi farmer. 



cableguy69846 said:


> When are we gonna see this emersed setup of yours?


Bro, my "emersed set up" is just two little plastic containers with some junk in it. Once I get the 40 breeder going you will get plenty of pictures.


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> pics or it didnt happen! zach!


Will try to get pics of the 75 tomorrow or saturday!


----------



## orchidman

jkan0228 said:


> LMK when you're ready
> 
> 
> 
> LMK what you got?



umm, i have R macrandra, R rotundifolia, some stones that have riccia ( algae on them though) and some bacoba monnieri....



zachary908 said:


> Patience, guys... give me some time and I may be TPT's next downoi farmer.
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, my "emersed set up" is just two little plastic containers with some junk in it. Once I get the 40 breeder going you will get plenty of pictures.


cool!!

still though i want to see pics!



zachary908 said:


> Will try to get pics of the 75 tomorrow or saturday!


pics of the emersed setup too


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> pics of the emersed setup too


It's boring... most of the stuff hasn't even converted yet...


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> LMK when you're ready


Will do man.



zachary908 said:


> Patience, guys... give me some time and I may be TPT's next downoi farmer.
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, my "emersed set up" is just two little plastic containers with some junk in it. Once I get the 40 breeder going you will get plenty of pictures.


And I hope so. I PM'd speedie and he is all out.

And that is all my emersed setup is and I still post pics. Give in to peer pressure, and do it already. We want to see the birth of the next great TPT Downoi farmer.


----------



## jkan0228

orchidman said:


> umm, i have R macrandra, R rotundifolia, some stones that have riccia ( algae on them though) and some bacoba monnieri....


This is my current stem list: probably gonna take some of them off 

_Ludwigia sp. ‘rubin’
Rotala Macrandra sp. Japan Red
Rotala sp. Vietnam
Rotala Mexicana Green
Ludwigia Inclinata 
Ludwigia inclinata var verticillata ‘panatal’
Pogostemon Stellatua broad leaf
Pogostemon Stellatus Narrow Leaf
Pogostemon Yatabeanus
Didplis Diandra
Hygrophila Kompakt 
Sygnonanthus Belem
Sygnonanthus sp. Madeira
Limnophila sp. Broad
Alternanthera Reineckii ‘rosaefolia’
Ludwigia Palustris
Lobelia Cardinalis ‘small form’
Lindernia sp. ‘india’_


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> This is my current stem list: probably gonna take some of them off
> 
> _Ludwigia sp. ‘rubin’
> Rotala Macrandra sp. Japan Red
> Rotala sp. Vietnam
> Rotala Mexicana Green
> Ludwigia Inclinata
> Ludwigia inclinata var verticillata ‘panatal’
> Pogostemon Stellatua broad leaf
> Pogostemon Stellatus Narrow Leaf
> Pogostemon Yatabeanus
> Didplis Diandra
> Hygrophila Kompakt
> Sygnonanthus Belem
> Sygnonanthus sp. Madeira
> Limnophila sp. Broad
> Alternanthera Reineckii ‘rosaefolia’
> Ludwigia Palustris
> Lobelia Cardinalis ‘small form’
> Lindernia sp. ‘india’_


That is a lot of plants. I am reading your crypt and shrimp tank thread right now. How often do you sell the Mi Oya if you have it at all?


----------



## jkan0228

cableguy69846 said:


> That is a lot of plants. I am reading your crypt and shrimp tank thread right now. How often do you sell the Mi Oya if you have it at all?


It just started growing and my tank is medium light, only root tabs so it'll be a while....

edit - finally someone reading my journals!!


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> It just started growing and my tank is medium light, only root tabs so it'll be a while....
> 
> edit - finally someone reading my journals!!


Lol. I commented too. I think I have some Lutea as well, but thought it was an apontogen. Now I need to start an ID thread.


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> Will do man.
> 
> And I hope so. I PM'd speedie and he is all out.
> 
> And that is all my emersed setup is and I still post pics. Give in to peer pressure, and do it already. We want to see the birth of the next great TPT Downoi farmer.


Hehe... Craig and I cleared him out. Mainly craig though. I just bought all of the leftovers he had on the SNS

Your's actually has cool stuff in it... The downoi farm won't be in these little bins.. The bins are mearly storage till the 40 breeder is born. 

I might get a few pics for you tomorrow...


----------



## jkan0228

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. I commented too. I think I have some Lutea as well, but thought it was an apontogen. Now I need to start an ID thread.


I've got a few lutea here and there.. maybe ma last 3-4


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Hehe... Craig and I cleared him out. Mainly craig though. I just bought all of the leftovers he had on the SNS
> 
> Your's actually has cool stuff in it... The downoi farm won't be in these little bins.. The bins are mearly storage till the 40 breeder is born.
> 
> I might get a few pics for you tomorrow...


Cool. I got a lot of stuff in mine. I had to start another one to fit it all in. I am planning on upping the light in the small box, and getting more crypts.



jkan0228 said:


> I've got a few lutea here and there.. maybe ma last 3-4


I had some a while ago, but got rid of them for some crazy reason.


----------



## jkan0228

LMK if youd like some.


----------



## orchidman

Wow that's quite a list! Do you have anything that will be trimmed soon? I might buy some or trade with ya. Although I'm sure you don't want anything I have. Haha your plants are so much cooler than mine!


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908

Jkan.. later down the road I might be interested in some of your L rubin, and L pantanal.


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> LMK if youd like some.


I am definitely interested in the Mi Oya when it comes time to thin it out.


----------



## jkan0228

orchidman said:


> Wow that's quite a list! Do you have anything that will be trimmed soon? I might buy some or trade with ya. Although I'm sure you don't want anything I have. Haha your plants are so much cooler than mine!
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Haha we shall see in the future. I currently got some L. Lacustris I'll be trimming in a week or two. And the P. Erectus and Hygro I mentioned earlier. Also got some invassive plants I can't ship.  



zachary908 said:


> Jkan.. later down the road I might be interested in some of your L rubin, and L pantanal.


I'll probably get them from Chris ice I find a plant package that has a majority that I want. There was one today but it was taken!!! Arghhh

I think red and rubin are pretty much the same.... 



cableguy69846 said:


> I am definitely interested in the Mi Oya when it comes time to thin it out.


Will keep all 3 of ya noted.


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Will keep all 3 of ya noted.


Groovy.:thumbsup:


----------



## orchidman

Cool! What invasive weeds?haha


You can call me Bob


----------



## jkan0228

Here: it just looks completely differed since mine is submerged. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/98-Parrots_Feather_Myriophyllum_aquaticum.html


----------



## orchidman

Nice. I didn't know it was invasive. 

I'm at the beach and migt not be able to get back right away. So just post here and I'll reply when I get a chance. I already got a nice tan!


You can call me Bob


----------



## jkan0228

Well it was grown emersed in a pond before and the people said if I could reach a few myself they would pretend I wasn't there.  
We can do the same. Haha


----------



## jkan0228

It looks like this









Just more orange now that it's completely acclimated to submerged.


----------



## orchidman

looks nice! i dont really think id be able to use it though


starting the equipment today, for the 5g, im going to have it run with just water to test it. and ill probably get rock on thrusday. and also take my permit test then!


----------



## orchidman

so the guy with the LR sold it all. but ill go to the LFS thursday and get some there instead


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> looks nice! i dont really think id be able to use it though
> 
> 
> starting the equipment today, for the 5g, im going to have it run with just water to test it. and ill probably get rock on thrusday. and also take my permit test then!


Sweet. Looking forward to it.



orchidman said:


> so the guy with the LR sold it all. but ill go to the LFS thursday and get some there instead


That sucks. Did you get it runnin with fresh water yet?


----------



## orchidman

no, im gonna setup the pump tonight and see if it doesnt leak this time.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> no, im gonna setup the pump tonight and see if it doesnt leak this time.


Lol. Good luck man.roud:


----------



## orchidman

so i hate to ask another redunant lighting question, but here goes! i have a few options

i want to be able to grow some soft corals, etc, nothing fancy. but i dont want enough light to make it an algaepalooza, i dont want to worry about algae

1) use this http://www.petmountain.com/product/...42-504286/mini-compact-fluorescent-50-50.html its 8" though, and a 5" bulb sticks out a tiny bit of my tank. so it would look weird. *total cost- about $15*

2) splurge and get this. http://www.amazon.com/CL26SL-D65-Aq...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1318385032&sr=1-2 would this be good for what i need? *total cost- $34*

3) similar, but different kelvin. not crazy about the color for the fixture though. http://www.amazon.com/CL26BL-Aquari...s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1318385181&sr=1-17 *total cost- $37*


*OR*

4) spend 2x as much and get a tank and leds. the edges are curved, idk if i really like that though. ive never seen one in person so idk. would this light be enough? http://www.amazon.com/FT1205-Finnex...s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1318385688&sr=1-60 *total cost- $66*

idk if im fond of buying a new tank though, but it would be super cool!


----------



## cableguy69846

The tank would be cool, but I would suggest going with number 2 or 3. On a 5 gallon tank with either of those lights, you could grow any coral that will fit in it.


----------



## orchidman

my thing is that for only 30$ more i could have a tank too. but i dont really need a tank do i? MTS is crazy! 

thanks!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> my thing is that for only 30$ more i could have a tank too. but i dont really need a tank do i? MTS is crazy!
> 
> thanks!


Lol. Say no to the tank, Bob. You already have a 5 gallon, what do you need a 4 gallon for? I say don't wast the money on the tank right now. Save it for coral.roud::icon_mrgr


----------



## orchidman

okay.. ill listen to you! thanks for bringing me off the ledge. i dont really like the rounded edges anyways!


----------



## orchidman

i have $15.47 in my paypal and then 20 of birthday money. so either one. which do you think is best?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> okay.. ill listen to you! thanks for bringing me off the ledge. i dont really like the rounded edges anyways!


Glad I could help.:biggrin:



orchidman said:


> i have $15.47 in my paypal and then 20 of birthday money. so either one. which do you think is best?


I would go with number 3. It seems to have more of the options you would need for a reef tank. Number 2 seems like it would be better for a planted nano tank.


----------



## orchidman

even though the fixture is that blue color?


----------



## orchidman

just looked again, i can get blue silver or red. what do you think will be less distracting?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> just looked again, i can get blue silver or red. what do you think will be less distracting?


What color do they have? You could always buy a can of spray paint down the road and paint it whatever you want.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> just looked again, i can get blue silver or red. what do you think will be less distracting?


Ok. Let me amend my last question. I would go with silver. I hate red and red or blue may be too distracting. The Silver would blend a little better and let the colors in the tank do the talking.


----------



## orchidman

silver it is!! i posted on nano reef. and then replied to it, telling my decision. i said unless someone has a really good reason not to get it. so if it checks out, ill get it! ( not that i dont trust you, but more opinions are better than 1)


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> silver it is!! i posted on nano reef. and then replied to it, telling my decision. i said unless someone has a really good reason not to get it. so if it checks out, ill get it! ( not that i dont trust you, but more opinions are better than 1)


This is true, and having never kept a reef tank myself, I am only going off of what I have read.:icon_smil


----------



## orchidman

cool


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> cool


Lol. At least I am honest.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

lol thats something i truly respect!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> lol thats something i truly respect!


Thank you. I will say this, I have read a lot on lighting a tank. Once upon a time I was going to set up a 45 gallon reef, and wound up in planted tanks. Not really sure how that happened.


----------



## orchidman

how did that happen? lol! you seem like you know what your talking about, thats good enough for me!


----------



## sewingalot

How is leroy doing, Bob?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> how did that happen? lol! you seem like you know what your talking about, thats good enough for me!


I ended up getting a complete 10 gallon setup off craigslist, and it went from there. Next think I knew, I had 7 tanks, all fresh water, and not one of them were the 45 gal. Now I am down to 5 and I sold the 45 gallon a while ago. Funny how that stuff happens though.


----------



## orchidman

lol! haha

leroy is changing much at all... idk whats up


----------



## orchidman

there is also this

http://www.aquatraders.com/14-inch-1x24W-Power-Compact-Light-Fixture-p/51106.htm


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> there is also this
> 
> http://www.aquatraders.com/14-inch-1x24W-Power-Compact-Light-Fixture-p/51106.htm


That could work.


----------



## cableguy69846

What are the dimensions of your tank?


----------



## orchidman

could?

i posted the other one on a reef forum. and they said that i should get higher light so i can get larger corals if i ever want to.... they suggested an 18' nova. but i dont want something that hangs over the edge...


----------



## orchidman

10" tall x 16" long x 8"wide


----------



## orchidman

why?


----------



## cableguy69846

Actually, for those dimensions, that light may be better. It seems like it would cover more of the tank with light and be a little more even. With the other light, you may be looking at a spotlight affect.


----------



## orchidman

i see. ive been warned not to waste money on PCs, idk why though...


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i see. ive been warned not to waste money on PCs, idk why though...


I have heard it go both ways with those lights. I prefer T5HO, but not sure if you can find a fixture in your price range for that size tank. Any tank I have seen with T5's looks amazing in my opinion.


----------



## orchidman

they dont have t5s smaller than 18" so it would look odd and hang out over the tank.

speaking of which, i found this. http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/for/2582267446.html it would hang over the tank, im not sure the exact dimensions, but i asked and let the person know im interested.

would this work? for that price, i would sacrifice it being a bit larger..


i could also get the finnex then upgrade later _if_ i wanted to get nicer corals


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> they dont have t5s smaller than 18" so it would look odd and hang out over the tank.
> 
> speaking of which, i found this. http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/for/2582267446.html it would hang over the tank, im not sure the exact dimensions, but i asked and let the person know im interested.
> 
> would this work? for that price, i would sacrifice it being a bit larger..
> 
> 
> i could also get the finnex then upgrade later _if_ i wanted to get nicer corals


That would work. If you could get one actinic and one 10,000K bulb it would work well. If not, you can do two 50/50 lamps.


----------



## orchidman

what would work? the 2 finnex or the PC?

bulbs refering to the finnex or the PC?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> what would work? the 2 finnex or the PC?
> 
> bulbs refering to the finnex or the PC?


The craigs list one. Then when you want to upgrade to a 10 gallon (you know it will happen) you will still have a light that will work.


----------



## orchidman

i know it will happen! i just want to resist! once i set this up, ill have a planted tank, a hardscape only biotope, and a reef. haha!


can i just use the existing bulbs?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i know it will happen! i just want to resist! once i set this up, ill have a planted tank, a hardscape only biotope, and a reef. haha!
> 
> 
> can i just use the existing bulbs?


Lol. Mts is a pain in the wallet.

I don't see why not. If you can, I would suggest replacing them at some point. Corals like the higher K rating.


----------



## orchidman

yes, eventually ill change them out....

but why not pay $5 extra dollars for an odyssea that would be the right size and be new? some people have said that oddyssea arent worth anything, no matter how cheap. i dont know if i believe this though...


for corals, what are the lighting levels like, i really have no idea!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> yes, eventually ill change them out....
> 
> but why not pay $5 extra dollars for an odyssea that would be the right size and be new? some people have said that oddyssea arent worth anything, no matter how cheap. i dont know if i believe this though...
> 
> 
> for corals, what are the lighting levels like, i really have no idea!


Not sure about the odyssea. I have seen both reviews on them. So I couldn't tell you either way. 5 extra bucks may be worth it though.

As far as I know, with corals, you want to aim for about 4 watts per gallon. One actinic and one 10,000K is what most everyone uses. Some will throw purple or red in there too. How do the different colors benefit the corals? I have no clue. But when it comes to reefing, the more light the better is what I am told.


----------



## orchidman

im just worried about getting an algae-crazy tank because of light. guess i have to train myself off planted tnak thinking!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> im just worried about getting an algae-crazy tank because of light. guess i have to train myself off planted tnak thinking!


Lol. This is true. Some algae in the reef is good. You want to stay away from the algae that looks the same is the bad algae we get in a planted tank.


----------



## orchidman

at 24W the odyssea should be enough then... but i always heard that WPG isnt a good estimate, at least for FW its not


zach if your there chime in too! all the opinions are better than just 1


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. This is true. Some algae in the reef is good. You want to stay away from the algae that looks the same is the bad algae we get in a planted tank.


i didnt know that! i see.... i think ill just go with the odyssea, and then i can write my own review


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> at 24W the odyssea should be enough then... but i always heard that WPG isnt a good estimate, at least for FW its not
> 
> 
> zach if your there chime in too! all the opinions are better than just 1


Yeah. Most of the time WPG rule works for reef tanks until you get into the bigger tanks. For the small tanks it should be good. And as far as algae goes, you want to keep the "pretty colors". Like the red and purple and that. That is something to also look deeper into though.

Yeah, Zach, get in on this.



orchidman said:


> i didnt know that! i see.... i think ill just go with the odyssea, and then i can write my own review


I will look forward to that.:thumbsup:


----------



## orchidman

alright i think i decided... again. haha i just dont want to seem like that noob who doesnt listen to advice given.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> alright i think i decided... again. haha i just dont want to seem like that noob who doesnt listen to advice given.


Lol. That is what makes it advice and not an order. The fact that you can look at everything and make a decision. No one is telling you to get any certain one. Lol.


----------



## orchidman

lol. i guess your right... im going with the odyssea!


ill order at 12:30 and unless zach or someone posts here or there and changes my mind, ill get the odyssea


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> lol. i guess your right... im going with the odyssea!
> 
> 
> ill order at 12:30 and unless zach or someone posts here or there and changes my mind, ill get the odyssea


Lol. Sounds like a plan man. Do you have a link to it?


----------



## orchidman

http://www.aquatraders.com/14-inch-1x24W-Power-Compact-Light-Fixture-p/51106.htm


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> http://www.aquatraders.com/14-inch-1x24W-Power-Compact-Light-Fixture-p/51106.htm


Got ya. I remember that one now. It is a nice light. Just throw a 50/50 bulb in it, and you should be good. And it comes with it, so good luck.


----------



## orchidman

comes with a 50/50 so i should be good.


im ordering it now! DDDD


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> comes with a 50/50 so i should be good.
> 
> 
> im ordering it now! DDDD


Very nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## orchidman

just ordered it  cant wait for it to get here! im going tomorrow hopefully to get LR


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> just ordered it  cant wait for it to get here! im going tomorrow hopefully to get LR


Sweet. I got a fish related shopping excursion planned for tomorrow too.


----------



## orchidman

fun! whatcha getting?

ive been trying to call the LFS to price LR but i keep getting a busy signal


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> fun! whatcha getting?
> 
> ive been trying to call the LFS to price LR but i keep getting a busy signal


Another tank, and some stuff to move the 10 gallon to the other side of the room. And I need some more chemicals too.

And I am ordering plants from Chad, and I gotta pay wknd for the ones he is sending out to me.


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> Another tank, and some stuff to move the 10 gallon to the other side of the room. And I need some more chemicals too.
> 
> And I am ordering plants from Chad, and I gotta pay wknd for the ones he is sending out to me.


nice!!

so i just called all three LFS....

paxton aquariums

the cleanest LFS ive ever seen! not a spec of algae even in the growout tanks! the owner, just talked to him on the phone, says the mature LR has been in the tank for a long time, and i really nice with nice corraline algae and other good stuff. the intermediate isnt as nice, he says. 

mature LR - 10.99 lb
intermediate LR- 7.59 lb
base rock- 5.99

zootopia

not the cleanest store, but they take good care of their animals. these guys are knowledgeable and friendly people. definitely cheaper than paxton....

LR ( in their tank at least min 6mo) - $4.95
Fiji LR - $10.99
base rock - $2.69


that fish place

never been there, its kinda far from my house. but im going to be in lancaster next weekend. if its worth waiting.

fiji LR - $4.95 lb
premium fiji LR - $5.95 lb
solomon island Lr - $5.99 lb
cultured caribean LR - $6.99 he says its painted purple, says its the best they have. but i think painted purple is gross!
reef rock - $8.99 lbs
rubble rock - $4.95

base rock - $1.90
shapely base rock - $2.90
gold base rock - $3.90

if i go to paxton or zootopia, i can get them tomorrow hopefully.
where should i go???


----------



## cableguy69846

Not really sure where you should go. The reason the rock is painted purple is to encourage corraline algae to grow.


----------



## orchidman

i dont know.. it doesnt make sense to me. i thought that it was to add asthetics, which i dont want to be painted.


zach! help.... idk where to go! i think id be okay waiting a week, if thats whats best


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i dont know.. it doesnt make sense to me. i thought that it was to add asthetics, which i dont want to be painted.
> 
> 
> zach! help.... idk where to go! i think id be okay waiting a week, if thats whats best


You may be better off getting some of the rubble. I think that would be better to scape in a small tank.


----------



## orchidman

the guy said that the rubble was a mix of the other rocks. he said that the base rock had rubble mixed in to choose from. there would be some smaller pieces in the normal live rock, just wouldnt be as small. maybe like one centerpiece there

do you think i should get all live rock? or just some base and a piece of live?



im leaning towards that fish place.


----------



## orchidman

bump for that and anyone else!

any other opinions on what LFS to go to? Paxton says if i buy rock, to bring a bucket and they will put enough water in the bucket to cover the rocks. so that would be a plus having some water....


----------



## cableguy69846

If you get one piece of live rock, it may take a while to colonize the rest.


----------



## orchidman

It would be cheaper that way though. It would just take longer to cycle. 

I decided to just wait and go to that fish place. So I'll just start with running it wet without salt for a while. Just to test. 

I just counted my change jar. I'm so bad at letting it fill! It's 1/3 full and ive got $14 there. So I either let the jar fill more, or I us that money and get all love rock to begin with. 


You can call me Bob


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> It would be cheaper that way though. It would just take longer to cycle.
> 
> I decided to just wait and go to that fish place. So I'll just start with running it wet without salt for a while. Just to test.
> 
> I just counted my change jar. I'm so bad at letting it fill! It's 1/3 full and ive got $14 there. So I either let the jar fill more, or I us that money and get all love rock to begin with.
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


If you don't mind waiting, let the jar fill.:icon_smil


----------



## orchidman

okay, so im utterly mad! something fell today and cracked the 5g!!! im so mad! i dont know how it happened or what happened, i wasnt really near the tank, and this big metal pole just fell and hit it! im soooo sad! :'( its a small crack that is on the right side pane. its got a crack about 4 inches from the side and the crack curves to the right and then cracks the whole way. so i might try siliconing it because the crack goes from the side of the pane to the other side. so its not like the crack an get any larger... idk though


I really dont want to have to derim another one! i cant find anything that is roughly the same size and rimless. there are others that are aroung 5 gallons, but they are all taller, so the light i just ordered wont fit, besides an ADA mini m. and thats about $68 shipped..... idk if i can do that.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> okay, so im utterly mad! something fell today and cracked the 5g!!! im so mad! i dont know how it happened or what happened, i wasnt really near the tank, and this big metal pole just fell and hit it! im soooo sad! :'( its a small crack that is on the right side pane. its got a crack about 4 inches from the side and the crack curves to the right and then cracks the whole way. so i might try siliconing it because the crack goes from the side of the pane to the other side. so its not like the crack an get any larger... idk though
> 
> 
> I really dont want to have to derim another one! i cant find anything that is roughly the same size and rimless. there are others that are aroung 5 gallons, but they are all taller, so the light i just ordered wont fit, besides an ADA mini m. and thats about $68 shipped..... idk if i can do that.


Can you just replace the piece of glass?


----------



## zachary908

Bob, sorry I didn't respond about the rock earlier... just gto back from vacation a few hours ago.

I'll go through the places you listed.

Paxton aquarium:

10.99/ lb is a bit expensive for live rock regardless of how old it is... We have rock at work that's been there for years, is solid purple.... and we still don't sell it for that high of a price. Unless it's super porous and loaded with corraline I probably wouldn't pay that much. However if it has some nice macros growing on it it might be worth it

Zootopia:

Live rock that is 6 months old should look pretty nice.

Fiji rock is nice, but basically the same as I stated about the previous store.

That Pet Place:

There selection sounds pretty good, and their prices are great. I'd check them out.


----------



## orchidman

well i cant really just go and check out that fish place but they are known all over and ive heard nothing but good things about them.... because the tank broke, and i definitely cant get a tank locally (unless i can get one at that fish place, but i dont see anything rimless on their website). so waiting a week to go to that fish place wouldnt be that bad. idk if ill even have a tank by then. thats what im worried about. 

how would i replace the pane, i dont think its worht it, i wont be able to get a good silicone line and it seems like an involved process.

i just got 3rd in a graphic design contest, and i won $50 so i might be able to justify getting a Mini-M. i also found that $14 in the change jar. and that adds up to just about the amount i need...


----------



## Bahugo

Sorry to hear about the tank, for something that small it would probably be best to just replace it.


----------



## orchidman

yeah, thats what i was thinking. i just dont want to buy a rimmed tank. and the only thing i can find rimless and close enough dimensions, is the mini m


----------



## cableguy69846

Why not get the same tank again and de-rim it?


----------



## orchidman

because it wasnt fun to derim! and i dont really feel like doing it again. i think it would be worth it to get a rimless tank in the beginning.


----------



## orchidman

are nature aquarium and adg the only places i can get one? because nature aquarium has 2x the shipping price as from adg. but adg is out of stock


----------



## zachary908

Congrats on the contest. lets see what you entered!


----------



## orchidman

yeah.. id rather not. im not proud of it at all! i think its terrible. it was actually for a county fair, called farmers fair. its a new section and when i went yesterday to drop off my photography, i noticed there was only one entry, i decided to go home and do something really quick. so im really not proud of it, kind of embarrassed actually. hhaha. but it was good enough for the judge i guess...


my photography won 1st, 4th, 4th, and HM. an orchid plant got 1st, and three cut zinnias got 3rd


----------



## orchidman

I GOT MY PERMIT!! yay! 

still working on a tank. idk what to do! adg says they will have them by christmas time. but i dont want to pay 2x as much for shipping


----------



## orchidman

so i have another question!

im thinking about getting a mr aqua 11.4 instead of the mini-m. so i can get it asap. and it would give me more gallons for the price. 

the light i have comine is an odyssea 14-18" 24w pc
a 5g is 10" tall. the mr aqua 11.4 is 11.25" tall. would that 1.25" of heigh make a difference in my light levels..... would i be able to grow corals (which ones?) if i ended up getting the mr aqua?

if i get the mr aqua, its .9" too long for the light. any ideas for ways to extend the legs just a tiny bit?

i really wanted to go to that fish place to get my live rock. but next weekend is the only time ill be in that area. could i just keep the LR in a 5g bucket with a powerhead and heater? that is if i order a tank like today

help! i really dont want to wait until christmas!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> so i have another question!
> 
> im thinking about getting a mr aqua 11.4 instead of the mini-m. so i can get it asap. and it would give me more gallons for the price.
> 
> the light i have comine is an odyssea 14-18" 24w pc
> a 5g is 10" tall. the mr aqua 11.4 is 11.25" tall. would that 1.25" of heigh make a difference in my light levels..... would i be able to grow corals (which ones?) if i ended up getting the mr aqua?
> 
> if i get the mr aqua, its .9" too long for the light. any ideas for ways to extend the legs just a tiny bit?
> 
> i really wanted to go to that fish place to get my live rock. but next weekend is the only time ill be in that area. could i just keep the LR in a 5g bucket with a powerhead and heater? that is if i order a tank like today
> 
> help! i really dont want to wait until christmas!


That light will work fine on either tank. You can grow quite a bit really... I'd just stay away from stonies for the most part. But your fine with softies really.

I'd just get some small pieces of wood or something.

Stick it in a bucket with a heater and powerhead and you'll be fine.


----------



## orchidman

okay. i think a 11.4 would be nice actually. if i do that, what inhabitants would you get?


----------



## jkan0228

For SW or FW?


----------



## orchidman

for SW


----------



## jkan0228

Then I have no clue. O.O


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> okay. i think a 11.4 would be nice actually. if i do that, what inhabitants would you get?


I dunno you've got lots of options. A dwarf seahorse tank would be pretty sweet.


----------



## orchidman

arent they like really hard to care for?


----------



## Bahugo

How big was your old tank? that cracked


----------



## orchidman

5g. 16 long x 8 wide x10 tall


----------



## zachary908

Nope. The key to ANY seahorse is getting them from a good source. We have almost all of our seahorses at my work trained to eat frozen mysis before we sell them.

Get them from a good source. Weekly water changes. And you are golden.


----------



## orchidman

if i got a bigger tank, id also need a different heat i guess


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> 5g. 16 long x 8 wide x10 tall


http://www.marinedepot.com/Azoo-Saltwater_Fish__Coral___Reef_Aquariums-AZ1-FIAQ-ct.html


----------



## orchidman

the mr aqua 5.2 is a taller tank. so the dimensions wont work for my light.


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> if i got a bigger tank, id also need a different heat i guess


A heater made for a 5g will probably work for a 11g. It will just work harder.. which in my opinion is a good thing. I always undersize my heaters. That way if the thermostat goes out it won't cook your tank....


----------



## orchidman

cool. so you think it would be fine. ill just use it them


----------



## malaybiswas

Sorry for hijacking the thread, but curious on seahorse tank. Don't they require some marine plants etc to hold on to? Have you decided on whether you are doing a sea horse tank or what? Keep posted.


----------



## zachary908

malaybiswas said:


> Sorry for hijacking the thread, but curious on seahorse tank. Don't they require some marine plants etc to hold on to? Have you decided on whether you are doing a sea horse tank or what? Keep posted.


They just have to have something to hold onto so they can rest... it can be anything really. I've seen plastic chain, branch rock etc... most people just use plants because it looks good.


----------



## malaybiswas

Yeah, plants will look better. Here in Aquarium Adventure, I have seen them get sea horses every now and then. Cool little creatures.


----------



## zachary908

malaybiswas said:


> Yeah, plants will look better. Here in Aquarium Adventure, I have seen them get sea horses every now and then. Cool little creatures.


Yep the store I work at. ( Inland Aquatics) Almost always has some in stock.


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> Nope. The key to ANY seahorse is getting them from a good source. We have almost all of our seahorses at my work trained to eat frozen mysis before we sell them.
> 
> Get them from a good source. Weekly water changes. And you are golden.


i see. are they expensive?



malaybiswas said:


> Sorry for hijacking the thread, but curious on seahorse tank. Don't they require some marine plants etc to hold on to? Have you decided on whether you are doing a sea horse tank or what? Keep posted.


please hijack! i want to know more about seahorses too!



zachary908 said:


> They just have to have something to hold onto so they can rest... it can be anything really. I've seen plastic chain, branch rock etc... most people just use plants because it looks good.


would i be able to have a reef, and would that be enough for the seahorses to hold onto?


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> i see. are they expensive?
> 
> please hijack! i want to know more about seahorses too!
> 
> would i be able to have a reef, and would that be enough for the seahorses to hold onto?


I can't remember what the retail for.. it's been awhile since we've had the dwarfs in at work.. I'd see what kind of pricing they have online.

A reef would be great!


----------



## orchidman

they seem like something best left for the more advanced person. i think it would be smarter for me to start with something easier and less demanding....

the rotala macrandra is ready for a trim again. this plant grows so fast!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> they seem like something best left for the more advanced person. i think it would be smarter for me to start with something easier and less demanding....
> 
> the rotala macrandra is ready for a trim again. this plant grows so fast!


I suppose. Any ideas on what you would like to try first? If you give me an idea of what you like maybe I can make some suggestions. 

Nice! I've melted most of mine....


----------



## orchidman

umm ideas, i looks at this.

and googles the names in green, just because they are beginner fish and it will help narrow my choices. http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=74703

the ones i like that i looked up are, ocellaris clownfish, bicolor psuedochromis, and yellowtail damsel. 

any ideas? or ways i could mix 2 of the above? or any other stocking schemes that would be cool.


shame yours melted! i'd send ya some but the amount i would have to ship wouldnt be noticeable in a huge tank like yours


----------



## orchidman

do you think i could do two ocellaris and one bicolor psuedochromis? or is that too much?


----------



## zachary908

You could do a pair of ocellaris. And a Bi color Pseudochromis In your tank no problem.

Mine is melting cause I haven't had co2 for close to a week... :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

you dont think 3 fish in a 10g is too much? everywhere i read says 2 should be the limit. but i trust you since you work with them in person on a daily basis.

why no co2? sorry my trimmings wouldnt be big enough for you, or enough to make it worth it


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> you dont think 3 fish in a 10g is too much? everywhere i read says 2 should be the limit. but i trust you since you work with them in person on a daily basis.
> 
> why no co2? sorry my trimmings wouldnt be big enough for you, or enough to make it worth it


If it was my tank I'd do more than three fish. It's all about the water changes. We've got a 14g tank at work with a pair of signal gobies, a erectus seahorse, 2-3 blue eyed cardinals... and I'm sure I'm forgetting some others. It really just depends on the maintenance you want to do, Bob. Since you are just starting out go with the pair of clowns and the pseudochromis and you should be fine. 

I'm out and haven't gotten it filled. Don't you read my journal?


----------



## orchidman

okay. ill do that. im pretty good with water changes. i plan on doing them once a week. i have a long time to think about the fish though. haha!


i think im going to buy base rock and get some LR to seed it. especially since i have to buy a new tank....


if i can fix my 5g, would i be able to put one pseudochromis in there? or would they get too large?


----------



## orchidman

just out of curiosity, if you had a 10g reef, what would you put in it?


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> just out of curiosity, if you had a 10g reef, what would you put in it?


Depends.. is money an option? :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

no, money is not an option... but you didnt have a sump on the tank. just to see what you'd do. fish wise, not talking about corals now


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> if i can fix my 5g, would i be able to put one pseudochromis in there? or would they get too large?


I'd say go for it... but if you have the money just upgrade.. you will want to later anyway. Plus the bigger the tank the easier it will be for you.


----------



## orchidman

well i would rather save the money for corals and fish...... plus another 10g might be pushing it space wise. and then i dont have to wait for it to ship...


so a bicolor psuedochromis would be fine?


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> no, money is not an option... but you didnt have a sump on the tank. just to see what you'd do. fish wise, not talking about corals now


Alright then. Probably a pair of Misbar black Ocellaris, a pair of Signal gobies, and some cool inverts.


----------



## zachary908

Yeah, you could probably get away with it if kept alone.


----------



## orchidman

nice! those black ocellaris are cool! 


okay, sounds good. 

what would you say, if i had the 5g. yellowtail damsel OR bicolor psuedochromis?


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> nice! those black ocellaris are cool!
> 
> 
> okay, sounds good.
> 
> what would you say, if i had the 5g. yellowtail damsel OR bicolor psuedochromis?


Yellowtail Damsel would probably work better.

I'm off to bed. Feel free to PM me with more questions, Bob. I will try to respond before work in the morning.


----------



## Bahugo

If you are going to invest a bunch of money in a SW tank, why not do it with a clean-non-cracked base to start with? I say pitch the tank with the broken side panel.


----------



## orchidman

i think im leaning that direction rich, especially because i like the idea of an ocellaris pair and a bicolor psuedochromis.


the only other question i have zach is why the damsel would better


----------



## AquaStudent

I think you'd be better off going with the 10g anyway. It'll give you more room to work with and will be more satisfying in the long run. The black oscellaris are the fish that I am looking into if I do a FOWLR (maybe reef in the future) 10g. They do look AWESOME!

I also like the idea of a Bicolor Dottyback. Those look very neat. How much are they free swimming? Would it be better to go with 2 free swimming fish like the clowns and then some slower paced guys like gobies along with an invert cleaning crew or more free swimmers and inverts?

UGHHHHHHH! I WANT TO DO A NANO SW SO BAD NOW!!!!!! STOP IT BOB! YOU'RE MAKING ME SOOO JEALOUS lol


----------



## orchidman

lol! the hard part is finding a tank! marine depot is out of stock. and the other place is $10 more


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> i think im leaning that direction rich, especially because i like the idea of an ocellaris pair and a bicolor psuedochromis.
> 
> 
> the only other question i have zach is why the damsel would better


Good choice, Bob! If you were to go with the 5g you would regret it in the long run. 

The damsel will stay smaller, and I think you would enjoy it more. The do more free swimming


----------



## AquaStudent

which 10g are you looking to get? those seemless ones looked very cool. I may end up getting one of those for it. Honestly though, $10 isn't a lot in this hobby. It's great to save money for other expenses but you're better off getting the better tank than using your broken one.


----------



## orchidman

ahh you people are not good for my bank account! nevertheless, those are all valid points. 


i am looked at a mr aqua 11.4g. what seemless ones?


----------



## AquaStudent

orchidman said:


> ahh you people are not good for my bank account! nevertheless, those are all valid points.
> 
> 
> i am looked at a mr aqua 11.4g. what seemless ones?


That one. It's not like the cheapo walmart kind. I'm not sure if it can technically be called seamless but still. Higher end is what I was trying to project.


----------



## orchidman

yeah. i want something rimless


----------



## Bahugo

So what ever happened too your freshwater tank? 

btw you never replied to what I asked in my journal.


----------



## orchidman

i just looked at your journal. must have miseed the question. ill go look!

the freshwater tank is doing well. the betta isnt doing well. a little fatter now, but still acting lively and eating....

i tried to get pics the other day, but i got super busy. i might be able to get some this week. depending on how much HW i have


----------



## orchidman

i dont think i asked a question in your journal... i said the new scape looks nice though


----------



## Bahugo

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...ournalotanks-56k-new-pics-46.html#post1554298


----------



## AquaStudent

I think he means itll look a lot more fuller and complete once everything has grown back in. I love those shrimp! They look awesome!


----------



## malaybiswas

orchidman said:


> yeah. i want something rimless


Mr. Aqua 11g @ $46 is probably your best bet for a small rimless tank that is not expensive. They are decent tanks!


----------



## orchidman

AquaStudent said:


> I think he means itll look a lot more fuller and complete once everything has grown back in. I love those shrimp! They look awesome!


thats what i meant...i just replied btw



malaybiswas said:


> Mr. Aqua 11g @ $46 is probably your best bet for a small rimless tank that is not expensive. They are decent tanks!



yeah, so everywhere the mr aqua 11.4 is out of stocK! (( even places that list it as in stock on their website...


so i was thinking about the mr aqua 7.5 bowfront. its 18.1x9.4x10.2

http://www.petstore.com/ps_ViewItem.aspx?idproduct=AZ1113&idCartRow=28416856&isKit=0&child=AZ1115

its quite a bit cheaper as well. its small enough so i dont have to pay oversize charges i guess......


let me know asap please1 if i order within the next 2 hours i can get it by friday

what do you think? could i keep the same planned stocking for the 11.4?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> thats what i meant...i just replied btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, so everywhere the mr aqua 11.4 is out of stocK! (( even places that list it as in stock on their website...
> 
> 
> so i was thinking about the mr aqua 7.5 bowfront. its 18.1x9.4x10.2
> 
> http://www.petstore.com/ps_ViewItem.aspx?idproduct=AZ1113&idCartRow=28416856&isKit=0&child=AZ1115
> 
> its quite a bit cheaper as well. its small enough so i dont have to pay oversize charges i guess......
> 
> 
> let me know asap please1 if i order within the next 2 hours i can get it by friday
> 
> what do you think? could i keep the same planned stocking for the 11.4?


Spend the money and get the 11.4. You will be happier with that in the long run.:fish:


----------



## orchidman

the problem is that i cant get the 11.4g anywhere! i checked every possible place!

i really am liking the idea of the 7.5g better anyways. because i really dont know if i can something as big as an 11g anyways...

what do you think about the stocking for it?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> the problem is that i cant get the 11.4g anywhere! i checked every possible place!
> 
> i really am liking the idea of the 7.5g better anyways. because i really dont know if i can something as big as an 11g anyways...
> 
> what do you think about the stocking for it?


Run the list by me again?


----------



## orchidman

pair (2) ocellaris
1 bicolor pseudochromis...

CUC of a few hermits and snails


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> pair (2) ocellaris
> 1 bicolor pseudochromis...
> 
> CUC of a few hermits and snails


I don't think it would be a problem, if anything you may have to get rid of the bicolor pseudochromis. But not really sure.


----------



## orchidman

okay cool! im ordering it now! think of the extra money i have to buy fish corals and ORCHIDS!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> okay cool! im ordering it now! think of the extra money i have to buy fish corals and ORCHIDS!


Lol. Extra money for that kind of stuff is always a good thing.


----------



## orchidman

definitely! and there is an orchid show im going to this weekend


----------



## nonconductive

extra money = spent money


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> definitely! and there is an orchid show im going to this weekend


Very nice.


----------



## orchidman

extra money=no money+ more stuff


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> extra money=no money+ more stuff


Lol. So true....


----------



## orchidman

if anyone is interested in the orchid show, here is a link!
http://susquehanna-orchid.org/show.html

my tank should be here friday!!


----------



## nonconductive

orchidman said:


> extra money=no money+ more stuff


haha true indeed


----------



## AquaStudent

I've been buying lots of things off of [Ebay Link Removed] Over the past 2 weeks I've bought like 12 movies (really cheap though like $1-4 each!) and now I'm winning two auctions on some pokemon plushies...I want a vulpix plushie for my halloween costume.


----------



## orchidman

nice! haha!

ill try to get pics this week. the macrandra and rotundifolia need to be trimmed.


----------



## orchidman

the light should be here thursday and the tank should be here friday! im going to that fish place friday or saturday


----------



## orchidman

im going to have to buy more salt! i just read my package and its only enough for 10g!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> the light should be here thursday and the tank should be here friday! im going to that fish place friday or saturday


SWEET!!!



orchidman said:


> im going to have to buy more salt! i just read my package and its only enough for 10g!


*Facepalm* DOH!!

Posted a link in my thread, it is for the plant ID's.


----------



## orchidman

i know how dumb could i be?? haha!!

i cant wait for the stuff!! my shopping list for this weekend is as follows...

1-3 lbs LR
5-7 lbs base rock
salt (as much as i can afford)
aragonite
ORCHIDS


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i know how dumb could i be?? haha!!
> 
> i cant wait for the stuff!! my shopping list for this weekend is as follows...
> 
> 1-3 lbs LR
> 5-7 lbs base rock
> salt (as much as i can afford)
> aragonite
> ORCHIDS


Lol, that is a good list.


----------



## orchidman

i cant wait!

im going to get some school done now. but ill see if pics are possible


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i cant wait!
> 
> im going to get some school done now. but ill see if pics are possible


Sounds good.:icon_smil


----------



## orchidman

the light and the tank are shipped!!! cant wait!

should i enter my tank in the rootmedic raok?


----------



## orchidman

the light should be here tomorrow!

im super excited about going to the orchid show friday! i get to shadow an AOS judge!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> the light should be here tomorrow!
> 
> im super excited about going to the orchid show friday! i get to shadow an AOS judge!


Sweet. When will the tank be there?


----------



## orchidman

friday!! So when i get the LR i can come home and put it in the tank!

my have been pearling great the last few days!! they havent pearled since like a monthy. and idk why they all of a sudden decided to pearl again!


on the bright side, i accidentally filled my tank the whole way up (i used to fill it _almost_ all the way, because there was a leak at the very top) but i filled it fully and no leak!!

im going to go dose.....


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> friday!! So when i get the LR i can come home and put it in the tank!
> 
> my have been pearling great the last few days!! they havent pearled since like a monthy. and idk why they all of a sudden decided to pearl again!
> 
> 
> on the bright side, i accidentally filled my tank the whole way up (i used to fill it _almost_ all the way, because there was a leak at the very top) but i filled it fully and no leak!!
> 
> im going to go dose.....


Lookin forward to seeing pics of it man.


----------



## orchidman

i know! im looking forwards to be able to take some!!

tomorrow i have to do loads of school! i went to philly today, so i didnt get any school done. and i am going to the OS show and to that fish place friday, so basically i need to get at least 2 days of school done. 3 would be nice


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i know! im looking forwards to be able to take some!!
> 
> tomorrow i have to do loads of school! i went to philly today, so i didnt get any school done. and i am going to the OS show and to that fish place friday, so basically i need to get at least 2 days of school done. 3 would be nice


Glad I am done with all that stuff. Are you home schooled?


----------



## orchidman

yeup. im homeschooled. so i can get away with stuff like that. but i have classes tuesday so i have to do it all by then


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> yeup. im homeschooled. so i can get away with stuff like that. but i have classes tuesday so i have to do it all by then


I was home schooled until 3rd grade. I hated it, then I went to a private school till 8th grade and public school in high school. What a slap in the face that was.


----------



## chad320

Boo..more pictures


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Boo..more pictures


+1:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> I was home schooled until 3rd grade. I hated it, then I went to a private school till 8th grade and public school in high school. What a slap in the face that was.


Haha so true! There are so many homeschoolers/homeschoolees here!

I'll get pics as soon as I can! Promise. But unless I get 3days of school don't tomorrow, it's bit gonna happen  


You can call me Bob


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> Haha so true! There are so many homeschoolers/homeschoolees here!
> 
> I'll get pics as soon as I can! Promise. But unless I get 3days of school don't tomorrow, it's bit gonna happen
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Never expected it lol. I thought I was the only one.

I expect you to get them, so chop chop.:thumbsup::hihi:


----------



## jkan0228

Pics pics pics!!!!!!


----------



## AquaStudent

just pull an all nigher like me  then again I don't think I will survive until morning.

Pics would be awesome! When are you going to the LFS again?


----------



## orchidman

So yeah I really should be doing school instead of being on here. But oh well. 

I go to the LFS tomorrow!!


You can call me Bob


----------



## nonconductive

bob you better get crackin on that schoolwork


----------



## orchidman

I got one chem test done. I have 14 pages of chem left to read. A 1 1/2 page persuasive argument paper. And read a chunk of the count of mote cristo


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908

Get to work, slacker... just finished my English. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

I'm working on it. I just love chem,,, NOT!!!


You can call me Bob


----------



## orchidman

The light is here! The reflector is cheap looking. After a while I'll do a review for you guys. 

I just put it on my 10g to see why it looked like, and I'm going to I've to get used to this blue!


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> The light is here! I'm going to I've to get used to this blue!


Awesome, dude. You will love the blue once you get corals in there, trust me. We've got some super sexy Mavava LED lights over our coral tanks at work. When they aren't positive they want to buy I flip the blues on and they are sold. Blue really makes the color pop!


----------



## orchidman

Cool! I cant wait!

I'm having trouble! I cant decide on what kind of scape I want for the reef. Any ideas?

The blue looks so weird on the 10g 

The light, btw the legs extend more than 18" so I'm not worried. 

Great packing job. The tank should should tomorrow!


You can call me Bob


----------



## orchidman

im so excited for tomorrow! going to bed early tonight!

so any ideas for scaping the reef?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> im so excited for tomorrow! going to bed early tonight!
> 
> so any ideas for scaping the reef?


ROCKS AND CORALS!!!!!:bounce:

Lol. No idea till you show us the rock you get tomorrow.


----------



## zachary908

I dunno, pile them rocks up and get some coral!


----------



## orchidman

dope a dope a dope! are you sure about the rock??? lol and ideas though? like the way i should organize and stack or whatever? 


if i have ideas i can know what to look for!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> dope a dope a dope! are you sure about the rock??? lol and ideas though? like the way i should organize and stack or whatever?
> 
> 
> if i have ideas i can know what to look for!


I would say go with a pile of some sort. Don't get too fancy though, cuz it needs to be sturdy. Just keep it so there is some sand and swimming space open.


----------



## zachary908

Get a few ugly pieces of base rock to bury, and then jet a few nice rounded pieces, and maybe some arch looking pieces. Kind of wrap it around the back wall, and have some kind of cave a little bit off center. How's that?


----------



## orchidman

thats all? common guys you are creative!


----------



## tharsis

Sweet! A reef tank!

This was my 10 gallon reef before I upgraded to a 20 long:










The key is to avoid putting too much rock in, you want room for the corals to spread and the fishies to swim. 

Try to get some caves/tunnels to keep the fish entertained and provide some shade as well.


----------



## orchidman

that looks nice! thanks for some inspiration! im trying to find a picture of a tank i saw that was super cool! ill post the link if i find it


woohoo tharsis! post number 1300 in my journal


----------



## tharsis

what do i win?


----------



## orchidman

a big ole hug! too bad your not closer or id give it to ya. sorry  

here is one i like alot
http://www.google.com/imgres?q=fluv...0&tbnw=216&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0


----------



## tharsis

nice! The minimalist look is great. The double island is a classic as well...i actually did the double island in my upgrade. 










Also, An e-hug will work for me haha

And check out nano-reef.com for some inspiration. Lots of great tanks over there.


----------



## orchidman

i like it nice and simple! the colors of the one i linked are great. 

i like yours! i cant wait to get the rock!!!


----------



## cableguy69846

Go for the double island look Bob. That looks pretty sweet.:icon_mrgr

Now I want a reef tank. I think It is time to start shopping.


----------



## zachary908

tharsis said:


> nice! The minimalist look is great. The double island is a classic as well...i actually did the double island in my upgrade.


Nice reef, Tharsis. You REALLY need to check out Inland in Terre Haute some day... I'm sure you'll find some stuff you want!


----------



## orchidman

i thought you were broke! lol! you should get the mr aqua 7.5 cube low iron glass! there is a coupon for it now at petstore.com. the total is 60.34 shipped. its one heck of a deal!

i think im sold on the double island!


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> Now I want a reef tank. I think It is time to start shopping.


I've been planning one.. we are getting some awesome tanks in at work soon and I may end up buying one...
Check em out. http://www.innovative-marine.com/nuvo-aquarium/mini38-black-stands.html


----------



## orchidman

sexy!!! i want one! you should get that instead of a biocube! i always though biocubes were kinda ugly anyways!!!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i thought you were broke! lol! you should get the mr aqua 7.5 cube low iron glass! there is a coupon for it now at petstore.com. the total is 60.34 shipped. its one heck of a deal!
> 
> i think im sold on the double island!


Lol. I am, but I have a bunch of stuff for a reef tank sitting in my fish box. I was originally going to set up a 20 long, but then I got my fire skink, and he lives in it for the time being. I am going to have to make an enclosure for him so I can have my tank back. Lol. I had the glass top and the filter and the power heads, and I was going to use the light on my emersed setup for it, but things changed. Now, I will have to try again.


----------



## jkan0228

Haha that tank looks sick...

I just noticed... you have 88 frickin pages!!! Thats like quadruple my thread.... I think I have to boycott all of your guy's threads!


----------



## orchidman

cool! you really dont need much then! go for it!!!!!!


----------



## orchidman

jkan0228 said:


> Haha that tank looks sick...
> 
> I just noticed... you have 88 frickin pages!!! Thats like quadruple my thread.... I think I have to boycott all of your guy's threads!


haha  its just cuz mines older than yours! when i first started mine, i had to bump like twice a day to get posts!


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> I've been planning one.. we are getting some awesome tanks in at work soon and I may end up buying one...
> Check em out. http://www.innovative-marine.com/nuvo-aquarium/mini38-black-stands.html


That is a nice tank. No way I can afford that on unemployment though. Lol.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> cool! you really dont need much then! go for it!!!!!!


I am sure I can find the stuff I don't have on craigslist at some point.


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> sexy!!! i want one! you should get that instead of a biocube! i always though biocubes were kinda ugly anyways!!!


Yeah well, the difference is cost... Wholesale price for the 38g I linked with 96 watt LED panel tank and stand is $500... that's whole sale.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Yeah well, the difference is cost... Wholesale price for the 38g I linked with 96 watt LED panel tank and stand is $500... that's whole sale.


Psshhh. I paid less than that for my first car. Lol.


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> haha  its just cuz mines older than yours! when i first started mine, i had to bump like twice a day to get posts!


I wonder how many pages mine has.


----------



## cableguy69846

Now you guys have me looking at light fixtures. The fiancee is going to kill me.


----------



## jkan0228

orchidman said:


> haha  its just cuz mines older than yours! when i first started mine, i had to bump like twice a day to get posts!


Haha, yours i only a month older! 



zachary908 said:


> I wonder how many pages mine has.


GET OUTAAA HERE!


----------



## zachary908

jkan0228 said:


> GET OUTAAA HERE!


Dude, I guarantee you Bobs has way more than mine!


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> I am sure I can find the stuff I don't have on craigslist at some point.


what all do you need?



zachary908 said:


> Yeah well, the difference is cost... Wholesale price for the 38g I linked with 96 watt LED panel tank and stand is $500... that's whole sale.


thats insane!!!! good luck saving for that. but hey, your loaded with money.. not fair!



cableguy69846 said:


> Now you guys have me looking at light fixtures. The fiancee is going to kill me.



haha!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> thats insane!!!! good luck saving for that. but hey, your loaded with money.. not fair!


Well, I have the money saved if I really wanted to get one.. I just don't think I want to blow it, ha! I'll probably go with a biocube honestly. If I want LED I can always replace the hood with a 12X6 Mavava LED.


----------



## jkan0228

zachary908 said:


> Dude, I guarantee you Bobs has way more than mine!


But your thread has only been up for 3 months... 50 pages in 3 months... Impressive!


----------



## zachary908

jkan0228 said:


> But your thread has only been up for 3 months... 50 pages in 3 months... Impressive!


I suppose... but how many of the posts are mine? :hihi: That's the thing...


----------



## jkan0228

zachary908 said:


> I suppose... but how many of the posts are mine? :hihi: That's the thing...


Heheeh, you should see my thread! And we should boycott Bob's thread now... We'll comment only when they're pics


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> what all do you need?
> 
> 
> 
> thats insane!!!! good luck saving for that. but hey, your loaded with money.. not fair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha!


A light is my primary concern. I may have a plan though. I may replace my emersed setup light with some dome lights in the future, and then I can use that light like I was going to. I may need to come up on a 20 gallon tank too. Unless I can get the other enclosure made. Maybe a heater. That I can get for like 10 bucks though.


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> Well, I have the money saved if I really wanted to get one.. I just don't think I want to blow it, ha! I'll probably go with a biocube honestly. If I want LED I can always replace the hood with a 12X6 Mavava LED.


It's the hood that bothers me. I like to see glass edge without rims!


You can call me Bob


----------



## orchidman

jkan0228 said:


> Haha, yours i only a month older!
> 
> 
> 
> GET OUTAAA HERE!


Really? Only a month older? I had PP friends first 


You can call me Bob


----------



## jkan0228

Haha, I guess that explains it....


----------



## orchidman

jkan0228 said:


> But your thread has only been up for 3 months... 50 pages in 3 months... Impressive!


I bet mine didn't have that many jn te first 3 months!!

Most of my posts here are from me!


You can call me Bob


----------



## jkan0228

orchidman said:


> I bet mine didn't have that many jn te first 3 months!!
> 
> Most of my posts here are from me!
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Boycotting your thread assssss offfff now


----------



## orchidman

jkan0228 said:


> Heheeh, you should see my thread! And we should boycott Bob's thread now... We'll comment only when they're pics


You didn't do so well boycotting zachs thread!


You can call me Bob


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> A light is my primary concern. I may have a plan though. I may replace my emersed setup light with some dome lights in the future, and then I can use that light like I was going to. I may need to come up on a 20 gallon tank too. Unless I can get the other enclosure made. Maybe a heater. That I can get for like 10 bucks though.


Sounds like a plan! Don't forget about salt and about the live rock


You can call me Bob


----------



## orchidman

jkan0228 said:


> Boycotting your thread assssss offfff now


Good luck with thatt! You can never stay away!


You can call me Bob


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> Sounds like a plan! Don't forget about salt and about the live rock
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


This is true, but I would need all the equipment first. I even have an old bakpak skimmer that needs a pump in the fish box too.


----------



## orchidman

Youve already got alot of the stuff. So it won't cost as much. You should do it!


You can call me Bob


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> Youve already got alot of the stuff. So it won't cost as much. You should do it!
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


I am going to. I think my first order of business is going to be to replace the light on my emersed setup with 4 dome lights. I can get 20watt 6500K spiral CFL bulbs for it from walmart. Then I think I am just going to find another 20 gallon tank with a stand. That should be a good start. Need to move the office to the basement too, so we have room for the baby. And a couple more tanks.:icon_twis I am on TRT right now looking at some smaller tanks. I need one. Lol.


----------



## orchidman

Lol!

I'll take pics at that fish place 


You can call me Bob


----------



## tharsis

zachary908 said:


> Nice reef, Tharsis. You REALLY need to check out Inland in Terre Haute some day... I'm sure you'll find some stuff you want!


Thanks, I am impatiently waiting for it to fill in haha. 

Is Inland where you work? I checked out the website but there wasn't much there.

I was quite surprised to find out that South Bend actually has some really good saltwater reef LFS with great frag tanks. Nice selection of $5-$10 polyps and lps/sps...the temptation to pop in and buy a frag is always present haha. There is nothing for freshwater though, not surprisingly.


----------



## orchidman

today was great!!

i started off at 8 am at the orchid show. i got to shadow and AOS judge and sit in at the AOS judging!!! it was such a great experience, and the judges are soooo nice!!


the flowers at the show were awesome! i came home with three plants! _Doritis champorensis_ var alba 'Mauna Kea Snows' x self, _Cattleya_ Chocolate Drop x Ctna Why not, and Lc Mini Twilight x (Lc Drumbeat x Lc Love Knot)


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> today was great!!
> 
> i started off at 8 am at the orchid show. i got to shadow and AOS judge and sit in at the AOS judging!!! it was such a great experience, and the judges are soooo nice!!
> 
> 
> the flowers at the show were awesome! i came home with three plants! _Doritis champorensis_ var alba 'Mauna Kea Snows' x self, _Cattleya_ Chocolate Drop x Ctna Why not, and Lc Mini Twilight x (Lc Drumbeat x Lc Love Knot)


You'll have to post pics, Dude! That just looks like an alien language to me. :hihi: Congrats though, and I'm glad you had a good time!


----------



## orchidman

That Fish Place was great!!

my brothers loved petting the stingrays!

their SW room was amazing, so many different fish, and so many frags! i could watch all day!

they had the one tank you were thinking about getting zach! its so nice! you should soooo get it!!!!!

their freshwater plant room weasnt impresssive, there was algae in alot of them.

they had such a huge selection of SW and FW fish! they had a whole tank full of DPs, the size of a dime! sooo tiny and soo cute!

i got about 5 pounds of base rock, and 1 pound of live rock. the base rock i got was gold base something, its got lots of little craters and its lace-like. i like it! for the LR i got 4 separate small pieces equalling a pound total. they are really cool colorful pieces though!

i got enough salt for 50g

i got 20lbs of aragonite, because they didnt have anyhting smaller. they had 10lbs bags of "live sand" but ive been warned that that is all just BS. so i didnt fall for that gimmick. 

the tank came today! i have everything i need!


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> You'll have to post pics, Dude! That just looks like an alien language to me. :hihi: Congrats though, and I'm glad you had a good time!


lol! its called google! :iamwithst

the choco-drop hybrid isnt in bloom of bud. the LC hybrid is in bud, and so is the doritis. so when they open ill post pics


----------



## cableguy69846

Where do you keep all your orchids man? I am interested in this now. And do you have the tank up and running yet? Will we get to see pics tonight?:bounce:


----------



## orchidman

i dont have the tank setup yet. im almost done cleaning my room. and ill set it up.... maybe just with water and the LR. i dont want the LR to die. 

i keep my orchids on a shelving unit in my room.... all 50 of them!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i dont have the tank setup yet. im almost done cleaning my room. and ill set it up.... maybe just with water and the LR. i dont want the LR to die.
> 
> i keep my orchids on a shelving unit in my room.... all 50 of them!


Ok. We need to see both setups when you are done.:biggrin:


----------



## orchidman

yessir!!!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> yessir!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## orchidman

almost done cleaning! i doubt ill be able to set the whole thing up tonight....


do you think the LR is okay in the back covered in wet newspaper all night?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> almost done cleaning! i doubt ill be able to set the whole thing up tonight....
> 
> 
> do you think the LR is okay in the back covered in wet newspaper all night?


Just make sure it does not dry out overnight, and you should be good. You may have some extra die off. If you have a bucket, you can set up in there.


----------



## orchidman

maybe i should just swetup the tank and add water... nothing else.


thoughts?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> maybe i should just swetup the tank and add water... nothing else.
> 
> 
> thoughts?


Maybe at least that, with a power head if you have one. Are you going to be running a heater on this?


----------



## orchidman

i will be running a heater. maybe ill just set it up with everything except the base rock, and the aragonite


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i will be running a heater. maybe ill just set it up with everything except the base rock, and the aragonite


I would say throw all the Live Rock in the tank. If the base rock is dry, don't add it or the sand. You only need to keep it from needing to be cured again. So the minimal setup is good.


----------



## zachary908

tharsis said:


> Thanks, I am impatiently waiting for it to fill in haha.
> 
> Is Inland where you work? I checked out the website but there wasn't much there.
> 
> I was quite surprised to find out that South Bend actually has some really good saltwater reef LFS with great frag tanks. Nice selection of $5-$10 polyps and lps/sps...the temptation to pop in and buy a frag is always present haha. There is nothing for freshwater though, not surprisingly.


Yeah I work at Inland. FYI that website is a joke... Boss doesn't want to pay someone to make one, and can't do it himself. :hihi: You'll just have to check it out if you ever have the time. Tons of stuff, Corals, Inverts, Fish... anything. Just recently started carrying reefbrite LED fixtures as well.


----------



## orchidman

any ideas zach???


----------



## orchidman

just opened the tank! there are at least 10g of peanuts. and the tank is covered in 5" of bubble wrap!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> just opened the tank! there are at least 10g of peanuts. and the tank is covered in 5" of bubble wrap!


That can be a good thing.roud:


----------



## zachary908

Throw the rock in a bucket of saltwater with the heater and power head, and it will be fine... probably don't even need the heater in, but do it just in case. Set the tank up tomorrow, and take lots o' pictures!


----------



## orchidman

it looks great!!


----------



## orchidman

i really like the LR i got!! i got 4 pieces. they total about 1 pound. they look like they are coral skeletons. really cool, nothing like other LR ive seen before. it was in the rubble section. i got it for $4.99 a pound. they are so colorful!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i really like the LR i got!! i got 4 pieces. they total about 1 pound. they look like they are coral skeletons. really cool, nothing like other LR ive seen before. it was in the rubble section. i got it for $4.99 a pound. they are so colorful!


Very nice.

Did you get it up and running yet? If not, why are you here, and not working on the tank?!:angryfire:biggrin:


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i really like the LR i got!! i got 4 pieces. they total about 1 pound. they look like they are coral skeletons. really cool, nothing like other LR ive seen before. it was in the rubble section. i got it for $4.99 a pound. they are so colorful!


Are you still alive man? I hope you didn't drown in the tank.:icon_eek:

How is it coming along?


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Did you get it up and running yet? If not, why are you here, and not working on the tank?!:angryfire:biggrin:


dude you sent that at 1am! :iamwithst



cableguy69846 said:


> Are you still alive man? I hope you didn't drown in the tank.:icon_eek:
> 
> How is it coming along?


i have a soccer game now. just leaving, thats why i had to sleep last night. but when i get home ill set it up!

i ended up just mixing a jug of SW and throwing the rock and heater in it


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> dude you sent that at 1am! :iamwithst
> 
> 
> 
> i have a soccer game now. just leaving, thats why i had to sleep last night. but when i get home ill set it up!
> 
> i ended up just mixing a jug of SW and throwing the rock and heater in it


Lol. This is true.

Hope the game goes well.roud:


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Bob, I went back 12 pages and no pics. Only a couple of salty tanks. Where's Leroy? Where's you tank? Moar pic plz.


----------



## orchidman

sorry  im hoping to get pics today. leroy is still bloated. idk why!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> sorry  im hoping to get pics today. leroy is still bloated. idk why!


Sorry to hear that. Mine has been that way for a while too, and I have no idea what to do about it.


----------



## orchidman

same! im lost about what to do.

i finished the tank!!!!! it looks awesome!!!!! im soo excited! and i found some hitchhikers on the LR. i think they are fire bristleworms.

i did the double island thing, and it looks great! im uploading pics. so stay tuned for them!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> same! im lost about what to do.
> 
> i finished the tank!!!!! it looks awesome!!!!! im soo excited! and i found some hitchhikers on the LR. i think they are fire bristleworms.
> 
> i did the double island thing, and it looks great! im uploading pics. so stay tuned for them!


 He's alive!

Did you win the game?

I may have to look up what is up with the betta. Maybe they are just fat? Lol.

Bout time. I am on the edge of my seat. HURRY UP!!!


----------



## orchidman

gahhh!! i forgot to get pics of the 10g! sorry! but i do have orchid pics! 

they are coming...

we lost the game... badly. but dont get me started on that. haha


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> gahhh!! i forgot to get pics of the 10g! sorry! but i do have orchid pics!
> 
> they are coming...
> 
> we lost the game... badly. but dont get me started on that. haha


WHAT?!?!?! You should get some. Lol. I will take Orchid pics too though.

Sorry to hear about the game man.


----------



## orchidman

ill try to get some tomorrow. but probably wont be for a a week. i have alot of homework....


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> ill try to get some tomorrow. but probably wont be for a a week. i have alot of homework....


*Headdesk* I don't think I can wait that long, but I can try.......


----------



## orchidman

finally! here are the pics!

reef FTS










Island 1










Island 2










View from my bed, left side of tank


----------



## orchidman

orchids... 

the whole setup










lc mini twilight x ( lc dumbeat x lc love knot)










D. champrorensis v alba




















Catt chocolate drop x ctna why not










more pics of the blooming catt. its not quite open. im hoping the shape will improve in a few days.




























love the lip










it shimmers


----------



## cableguy69846

Wow. The tank looks good man. The orchid setup is sick, lol. And I thought I was sucking up a lot watts. Lol. Beautiful flowers man.:icon_smil


----------



## orchidman

Thanks!! I hope that's a good "wow"!  I love the tank!!!

Thanks this flower is a nice color. And it's fragrant!!

Yeah lots of watts!! I'm somewhere around 550w total! Between the orchids and both tanks 


You can call me Bob


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> Thanks!! I hope that's a good "wow"!  I love the tank!!!
> 
> Thanks this flower is a nice color. And it's fragrant!!
> 
> Yeah lots of watts!! I'm somewhere around 550w total! Between the orchids and both tanks
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


It was a good wow. I don't even know how many total watts I am using. But with 6 fish tanks, only one of which has a heater at the moment, and 6 reptile cages all heated 24/7, I am scared to count.

But I did anyway. At night, I use 198watts, and during the day, I use 619watts, and that number is about to go up at least another hundred. Not to mention, my comp is always running, and I didn't include the fish tank heater and filters and all that. Holy crap. The carbon footprint of this room alone is nuts.


----------



## jkan0228

Damn..... Those are sick. Nice tank.


----------



## malaybiswas

orchidman said:


> finally! here are the pics!
> 
> reef FTS


Sweet! Seeing a filter inlet/outlet in reef tank for first time. I always thought that overflow is must for reef tanks. If not, then it gives more potential to those setups (i.e. no headache to hide those overflow's bulk heads etc.)


----------



## cableguy69846

malaybiswas said:


> Sweet! Seeing a filter inlet/outlet in reef tank for first time. I always thought that overflow is must for reef tanks. If not, then it gives more potential to those setups (i.e. no headache to hide those overflow's bulk heads etc.)


The main reason you see so many overflows and bulkheads and all that is because so many reefers run sumps. You don't have to have one. You can run a canister filter with the same outcome on some of the smaller tanks.


----------



## Bahugo

The main benefit(s) of having a sump are extra water volume=more stability. You can also put alot more things in a sump that wouldn't generally fit or work properly in a canister filter for filtration. And you can hide everything such as skimmers, heaters, yada yada


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> The main benefit(s) of having a sump are extra water volume=more stability. You can also put alot more things in a sump that wouldn't generally fit or work properly in a canister filter for filtration. And you can hide everything such as skimmers, heaters, yada yada


Not to mention the possibility of a fuge.


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> It was a good wow. I don't even know how many total watts I am using. But with 6 fish tanks, only one of which has a heater at the moment, and 6 reptile cages all heated 24/7, I am scared to count.
> 
> But I did anyway. At night, I use 198watts, and during the day, I use 619watts, and that number is about to go up at least another hundred. Not to mention, my comp is always running, and I didn't include the fish tank heater and filters and all that. Holy crap. The carbon footprint of this room alone is nuts.


thanks then  

the watts i counted is only the lights. i didnt take into account all the other stuff!



malaybiswas said:


> Sweet! Seeing a filter inlet/outlet in reef tank for first time. I always thought that overflow is must for reef tanks. If not, then it gives more potential to those setups (i.e. no headache to hide those overflow's bulk heads etc.)


thank! 

the lily pipes are just connected to a circulation pump. not connected to a canister filter or anything..
i was going to do a powerhead, but a pump with lily pipes looks SOOO much better!  




jkan0228 said:


> Damn..... Those are sick. Nice tank.



thanks! i love it!



cableguy69846 said:


> The main reason you see so many overflows and bulkheads and all that is because so many reefers run sumps. You don't have to have one. You can run a canister filter with the same outcome on some of the smaller tanks.


i decided to just keep it simple, and go with a pump and thats it.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> thanks then
> 
> the watts i counted is only the lights. i didnt take into account all the other stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> thank!
> 
> the lily pipes are just connected to a circulation pump. not connected to a canister filter or anything..
> i was going to do a powerhead, but a pump with lily pipes looks SOOO much better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks! i love it!
> 
> 
> 
> i decided to just keep it simple, and go with a pump and thats it.


Not bad man. What kind of pump?


----------



## orchidman

its a maxi-jet 600. it can be changed into a powerhead, prop style circ. pump (like a korallia), and a utility pump. the utility pump is how its being used now.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> its a maxi-jet 600. it can be changed into a powerhead, prop style circ. pump (like a korallia), and a utility pump. the utility pump is how its being used now.


Not bad. How many GPH is is rated for?


----------



## orchidman

not exactly sure. it doesnt say the ratings as a utility pump. as a circulation pump its 760 gph


the cattleya has open more today, and has really nice form!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> not exactly sure. it doesnt say the ratings as a utility pump. as a circulation pump its 760 gph
> 
> 
> the cattleya has open more today, and has really nice form!


Wow. That is a decent amount of flow. What are you doing for filtration on this tank? Just the Love Rock?


----------



## orchidman

love rock? lol! yeah thats all im doing.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> love rock? lol! yeah thats all im doing.


Lol. I didn't even realize I did that. I meant Live Rock. Stupid Bears, making me mess up my typing.


----------



## orchidman

ya blame it on the bears


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> ya blame it on the bears


Lol. It is their fault. :flick:


----------



## orchidman

if you say so!


----------



## zachary908

Holy waffles, how did I miss the pics! Nice orchid set up, Bob! And the SW tank looks nice. Can't wait to see it with livestock! By the way.. that lilly pipe will eventually be pink. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> Holy waffles, how did I miss the pics! Nice orchid set up, Bob! And the SW tank looks nice. Can't wait to see it with livestock! By the way.. that lilly pipe will eventually be pink. :hihi:


i dont know! i was wondering what happened to you!

thanks, i love the orchids! 

it will be a while before i get livestock. i only have a few pieces of LR most is base rock


----------



## jkan0228

zachary908 said:


> Holy waffles, how did I miss the pics! Nice orchid set up, Bob! And the SW tank looks nice. Can't wait to see it with livestock! By the way.. that lilly pipe will eventually be pink. :hihi:


Cuz all of the spaming and derailment or just the awesome comments...


----------



## orchidman

i prefer to call them awesome comments!


----------



## jkan0228

Haha, 1400 comments bro! congrats


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> i dont know! i was wondering what happened to you!


Well, I was at work all day. Then I had to sift through the "awesome comments" :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

excuses excuses! haha well im glad you got a chance to look at it now! how do you like the scape? why will the pipes be pink?


yeah haha! 1404 to be exact


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> How do you like the scape? Why will the pipes be pink?


Scape looks nice, will look better when the rock colors up.

Coraline algae.


----------



## orchidman

oh. that stinks about the pipes. 

cant wait for the rocks to color up!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> oh. that stinks about the pipes.
> 
> cant wait for the rocks to color up!


*shrug* I think it might look neat!


----------



## orchidman

maybe, but it will definitely draw more attention to them....

i took the lily pipes from the 10g, and replaced them a spray bar and intake that came with my eheim 2213.


----------



## Bahugo

Do you still have your 10g freshwater planted tank? 

I still want too see pics of the 10g... 400 posts and almost a month has past since we got updates on the 10g. You should change the thread title too "Bob's saltwater sub-forum-thread" lol.:tongue::hihi:


----------



## orchidman

lol! i will take pics first chance i can! just wont be for a few days


----------



## 2in10

The orchids are awesome, the reef look good. Do you know what the coral skeletons were when they were alive?


----------



## orchidman

they are coral skeletons??? i thought it was just plain old live rock! thats really cool!! i have no idea about what they were, if they are skeletons. any ideas?


----------



## 2in10

orchidman said:


> they are coral skeletons??? i thought it was just plain old live rock! thats really cool!! i have no idea about what they were, if they are skeletons. any ideas?


From left to right they are Bubble coral, Fungia coral, a Favia and an open brain species or Cataphylia.


----------



## zachary908

2in10 said:


> From left to right they are Bubble coral, Fungia coral, a Favia and an open brain species or Cataphylia.


 Yep! I really love bubble coral and Fungia plates. I really need to start a reef...


----------



## orchidman

thanks!

me too zach! i like the fungia alot. aswell as the bubble coral and fungia... along with the cataphyllia! haha

i think the fungia is my favorite though


----------



## orchidman

i really need to trim the 10g.


----------



## orchidman

found an old picture of my ten gallon!

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...165611665506_825135505_11726310_2050872_n.jpg


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> found an old picture of my ten gallon!
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...165611665506_825135505_11726310_2050872_n.jpg


That looks like my tanks when I first started in this hobby. Lol.


----------



## orchidman

lol! such an improvement! cant believe i had two angels in there!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> lol! such an improvement! cant believe i had two angels in there!


Lol. Wow. I can't believe that either.


----------



## orchidman

lol! they were quarter sized. i remember them!


----------



## Bahugo

I would love some new pics too compare the old pic too


----------



## orchidman

hopefully tonight  after i eat


----------



## orchidman

here are some pics! they are from a dinky little point and shoot, so they are really not any good. sorry!



















here is leroy. he is getting fatter 










here is my cattleya. its opened since the other day, the form has improved, its excellent!


----------



## orchidman

show me some love


----------



## zachary908

Looks like you are ready to do a trim, Bob! That Orchid looks great!


----------



## orchidman

yes, definitely ready to trim! i have things growing out of the tank and they are growing emersed tips. i really need to take everything out and bleach dip things and get rid of the wood. and replant in groups; just to grow out until i can afford new wood


----------



## cableguy69846

It's a jungle in there. I like it.roud:


----------



## orchidman

thanks man! i just wish leroy was healthier 

the bottoms of most of the stems are wratty and have bba. so i need to rip them up anbd plant the top 2/3 of them


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> thanks man! i just wish leroy was healthier
> 
> the bottoms of most of the stems are wratty and have bba. so i need to rip them up anbd plant the top 2/3 of them


That is what happened to my betta before she died. Not sure what it was.

Yeah that happens to stems all too easy.


----------



## orchidman

:'( uh oh! did you ever find out what it is?

yeah, i need to take better care of the stems. once i do the bleach dip, ill try to take better care of them


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> :'( uh oh! did you ever find out what it is?
> 
> yeah, i need to take better care of the stems. once i do the bleach dip, ill try to take better care of them


Never did. I suspect it had something to do with water quality in the small tank, but not sure. I don't know what it would be in your tank. That thing probably has great water quality.


----------



## orchidman

i think my water quality is great, i'd like to hope so. last time i tested, it came out fine


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i think my water quality is great, i'd like to hope so. last time i tested, it came out fine


That is what I am assuming. It is hard to have bad water when you have that many plants in there, unless you do something absolutely heinous. I am at a complete loss.


----------



## orchidman

That's the same thought process i have. I need to trim really bad. 

I think I'm going to throw away the Anubias. Its covered in BBa. Growing fast but it's still covered


You can call me Bob


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> That's the same thought process i have. I need to trim really bad.
> 
> I think I'm going to throw away the Anubias. Its covered in BBa. Growing fast but it's still covered
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Don't toss it. Do some Excel treatment. That should help.roud:


----------



## nonconductive

yea bob dont toss it!


----------



## orchidman

Would bleach treatment be the same?

It's attached to the piece of wood that I want to remove. So I'd have to do surgery


You can call me Bob


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> Would bleach treatment be the same?
> 
> It's attached to the piece of wood that I want to remove. So I'd have to do surgery
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Maybe. I would think a 10 to 1 water to bleach solution may work, but you might want to ask someone who has a bit more experience than me. I don't want to be the one to kill you plants.roud:

I am getting a couple of cabomba shots for you too.


----------



## orchidman

cant wait for the pics!!!! 

ill make a thread later when im ready to do it.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> cant wait for the pics!!!!
> 
> ill make a thread later when im ready to do it.


Uploading to PB now, so it will be a minute.

Sounds like a plan man.roud:


----------



## orchidman

cant wait!!


----------



## orchidman

just did water tests for the nano reef! here are the results.

SG- 1.025
pH- 8
NH3-.25
NO2-.25
NO3- 10

for stocking, ive talked alot with newman and decided that two clowns will be too much. especially after seeing them in person. they are too lively to put two in such a small tank! and the pseudochromis apparently will get aggressive.

so i decided on 1 ocellaris and a goby. probably a yellow watchman, antenna goby, or firefish


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> just did water tests for the nano reef! here are the results.
> 
> SG- 1.025
> pH- 8
> NH3-.25
> NO2-.25
> NO3- 10
> 
> for stocking, ive talked alot with newman and decided that two clowns will be too much. especially after seeing them in person. they are too lively to put two in such a small tank! and the pseudochromis apparently will get aggressive.
> 
> so i decided on 1 ocellaris and a goby. probably a yellow watchman, antenna goby, or firefish


Very nice. If you go with a firefish, you should do a purple or a helfirchi firefish.

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+1636+171&pcatid=171

They are awesome looking.


----------



## orchidman

not sure if you noticed, but on that link they are selling 1 for $99! not gonna happen. haha! im thinking ill go with a firefish though


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> not sure if you noticed, but on that link they are selling 1 for $99! not gonna happen. haha! im thinking ill go with a firefish though


They are bit pricey, but I have seen them cheaper locally by me. You may be able to find one locally by you as well. If not, do the purple one. They are awesome too.


----------



## orchidman

im feeling just a nor,al firefish. i think the colors would look good with an ocellaris... plus its the cheapest of the three on THATFISHPLACE.COM


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> im feeling just a nor,al firefish. i think the colors would look good with an ocellaris... plus its the cheapest of the three on THATFISHPLACE.COM


You have a point. Maybe it will be a future purchase.


----------



## orchidman

haha! yeah.... ive just been told that fire fish are really skiddish though


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> haha! yeah.... ive just been told that fire fish are really skiddish though


In the beginning they will be. But given time, they should adjust.


----------



## 150EH

orchidman said:


> haha! yeah.... ive just been told that fire fish are really skiddish though


The one in the link looks like it's pissed, my first though was this litlle guy looks mean.


----------



## orchidman

haha he does looks pissed! mean fishy haha


im going with a friefish!


----------



## zachary908

Stocking plan sounds good, Bob. What are you doing for inverts?


----------



## orchidman

simple CUC of like some hermits and nessarius probably. sound good?

or did you mean like shrimp. could i have shrimp?

someone just told me that firefish would need a covered tank.


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> simple CUC of like some hermits and nessarius probably. sound good?
> 
> or did you mean like shrimp. could i have shrimp?
> 
> someone just told me that firefish would need a covered tank.


Hermits and nassarius would work well. I love nassarius snails, we call them zombie snails at work. If you have access get Tongan nassarius snails, they are bigger! 

I don't see why you couldn't have shrimp. Just get one that stays smaller.

Yes firefish can jump... but I've seen non jumpers jump as well. As a general rule if the fish is comfortable it won't really jump. We keep nearly every tank at Inland open top. Including the ones with firefish. It's really up to you. If it makes you more comfortable get a top.


----------



## orchidman

what shrimp? any suggestions?


i dont want a lid. so if firefish jump too badly, i wont get one. but i really like them!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> what shrimp? any suggestions?
> 
> 
> i dont want a lid. so if firefish jump too badly, i wont get one. but i really like them!


Umm.. sexy shrimp would be pretty sweet! A pair of harlequin shrimp would be cool if you have ready access to starfish...


----------



## zachary908

Also.. I haven't seen a firefish jump out of a tank at work the whole time I've worked there...


----------



## orchidman

maybe ill just go with a firefish still


----------



## orchidman

just posted an RAOK in the SNS for all us teenagers!


----------



## orchidman

oh jeff!


----------



## jkan0228

I shall NOT let you feel the rant!


----------



## orchidman

why cant i rant?


----------



## jkan0228

You may rant all you want! Boycotting as of now until pics...


----------



## orchidman

boycotting me? what??? no we are boycotting zach this time we will keep to it!


----------



## orchidman

EDIT- said something stupid!


----------



## jkan0228

Well technically teen starts at thir"teen" so.... but yea its kinda annoying with that


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> who posts in someone else's raok and says that their definition of teenager is wrong? i said teenager is 11-19... someone has to complain and say it should be 13-19!


I think he was just teasing, bob. Hence the wink. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

oh man! do i feel mean now! just edited my post and apologized... im such a bad person! DX


----------



## orchidman

so yeah. i still feel kinda bad :\

anyways. i have a volleyball tournament tomorrow! i have to leave at 6am blech!


----------



## orchidman

power went out this weekend. you can read my 29g journal and hear about all the dead fish 


thankfully all the fish in the 10g are still swimming 

in the 7.5g i saw a fire bristle worm that alive  the params are all 0 and the pH is 8. whats that mean? i have to re-cycle? or what?


----------



## jkan0228

Dude that sucks! Hopefully it won't happened anytime soon.... 

Check out my journal. I need some advice on my 11.4G


----------



## orchidman

yeah it does...

ill check out your journal.


anyone know about the params for the 7.5?


----------



## AquaStudent

I'm sorry to hear about the 29 Bob! At least the 10g is still going strong.

I had a c02 accident last week...Idk if my roommate accidently bumped it or if something broke but I lost all my ghost shrimp and my scarlet badis in my 5g. I almost lost the new betta too but he's seemed to have recovered.

I hope you don't have to recycle! I'm getting impatient!


----------



## orchidman

i just erad that. uh oh! glad your betta made it

leroy is really fat! idk why!


----------



## orchidman

_girl look at that body! girls look at that body... I eat out.. i eat out.... im chubby and i know it... and when im at the beach, im in a speedo tryin ta tan my cheeks. yeah, im chubby and i know it! im chubby and i know it!_


----------



## AquaStudent

orchidman said:


> _girl look at that body! girls look at that body... I eat out.. i eat out.... im chubby and i know it... and when im at the beach, im in a speedo tryin ta tan my cheeks. yeah, im chubby and i know it! im chubby and i know it!_


ummmm....ok?


----------



## orchidman

haha... my version of im sexy and i know it


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> _girl look at that body! girls look at that body... I eat out.. i eat out.... im chubby and i know it... and when im at the beach, im in a speedo tryin ta tan my cheeks. yeah, im chubby and i know it! im chubby and i know it!_





orchidman said:


> haha... my version of im sexy and i know it


Wow, rofl! :hihi: That's hilarious.


----------



## orchidman

oh yeah!


----------



## jkan0228

Hahahahaha that just made ma day.


----------



## orchidman

anything i can do to help!

im getting worried about leroy. he is getting fatter slowly


----------



## jkan0228

Are his scales like peeling off?


----------



## orchidman

i dont think so. not enough that ive noticed. nothing like some of the dropsy horror pics ive seen as far as scales. he is so energetic and acts like nothing is wrong


----------



## orchidman

mini-update time. not pics yet, not worthy of it...

the 10g is growing great! but im lazy. i really need to do a 100% WC and yank the DW and bleach dip everything. but the growth is great! i havent topped up in a bit and now the water line is about 3" too low! but i got some water sprite taking over the tank again! its ever growing emersed out. the R rotundifolia, and macrandra is even growing emersed some. so it the bacopa!

sadly there is BBA too. on the bottoms of the stems. its because the stems are too thick, and the water cant flow right. 

haha today i even noticed some BBA on my poor nerite!

for the 7.5g everything is going great! its time to add a CUC. there is a fire bristle worm that hitch hiked with the live rock. it stays in the one piece on the left, i dont see it much. but just when ive thought its gone, it pokes its head out again. 

there are diatoms growing, but im told that the CUC will take care of that.  so i just need to go and get the CUC!

im planning on 2 hermits, 2 or 2 dwarf cerith snails, and 1 or 2 regular ceriths. i was planning nassarius, but ive just learned they are carnivores and i shouldnt get them until im feeding fish.


----------



## AquaStudent

Poor nerite  I hope you don't bleach dip him too!

It sounds like everything is still growing well. Doesn't it make you feel good when the algae grows because there's no flow from too much plant growth? It means you're doing a good job!

The 7.5g sounds like it's getting jumpstarted well. I can't wait to see pics of both tanks.


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> there are diatoms growing, but im told that the CUC will take care of that.  so i just need to go and get the CUC!
> 
> im planning on 2 hermits, 2 or 2 dwarf cerith snails, and 1 or 2 regular ceriths. i was planning nassarius, but ive just learned they are carnivores and i shouldnt get them until im feeding fish.


Yep, diatoms almost always come about when you first set up a Saltwater tank, due to all of the silicates in the nice fresh sand. It will run it's cycle and disappear on it's own, but in the mean time a little clean up crew will help.

That sounds like a nice crew, bob. I would personally still get nassarius. Just make sure you feed them now and then, they will eat just about any food that hits the bottom. They are really good for keeping your sand bed healthy and clean.


----------



## orchidman

AquaStudent said:


> Poor nerite  I hope you don't bleach dip him too!
> 
> It sounds like everything is still growing well. Doesn't it make you feel good when the algae grows because there's no flow from too much plant growth? It means you're doing a good job!
> 
> The 7.5g sounds like it's getting jumpstarted well. I can't wait to see pics of both tanks.


aww that would be terrible! i would never bleach him! he is so cute!

haha yep. too bad there was BBA before it grew alot. not its just more BBA.





zachary908 said:


> Yep, diatoms almost always come about when you first set up a Saltwater tank, due to all of the silicates in the nice fresh sand. It will run it's cycle and disappear on it's own, but in the mean time a little clean up crew will help.
> 
> That sounds like a nice crew, bob. I would personally still get nassarius. Just make sure you feed them now and then, they will eat just about any food that hits the bottom. They are really good for keeping your sand bed healthy and clean.


i wanted nassarius. but i was going to wait until i get the clown to add the nassarius. that way i dont have to worry about starving it. because right now there wouldnt be any food for the nassarius.

either way though, i cant wait!!


----------



## orchidman

im getting some new plants  i havent gotten anything new in a while, so im excited!

im getting some glosso and some cabomba  cant wait!

hopefully tonight ill be doing my tank  gotta get some school done though


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> im getting some new plants  i havent gotten anything new in a while, so im excited!
> 
> im getting some glosso and some cabomba  cant wait!
> 
> hopefully tonight ill be doing my tank  gotta get some school done though


roud:


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> roud:


100 pages baby! :bounce:


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> 100 pages baby! :bounce:


And almost 1500 posts.roud:


----------



## orchidman

yep! 7 more  i dont know why it matters though


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> yep! 7 more  i dont know why it matters though


Just cuz we are nerds like that. That is why it matters.roud::hihi:


----------



## orchidman

haha  everything matters! haha  im doing the tank now  here is the to do list... see how fast i can get it done
1-reset co2
2-remove plants
3-remove fishies
4-remove DW
5-empty all the water
6-clean glass
7-freshen up substrate
8-bleach dip plants
9-plant tank
10-fill tank
11-put the fishies back in

wow! long list! ahaha


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> haha  everything matters! haha  im doing the tank now  here is the to do list... see how fast i can get it done
> 1-reset co2
> 2-remove plants
> 3-remove fishies
> 4-remove DW
> 5-empty all the water
> 6-clean glass
> 7-freshen up substrate
> 8-bleach dip plants
> 9-plant tank
> 10-fill tank
> 11-put the fishies back in
> 
> wow! long list! ahaha


That may take a few minutes.roud:


----------



## AquaStudent

pop on your favorite music and use your homework to clean up any water spills


----------



## orchidman

already finished my homework  im a good boy today 

cant listen to music, ill start dancing and spill something for sure!


----------



## cableguy69846

AquaStudent said:


> pop on your favorite music and use your homework to clean up any water spills


Lol.:hihi:



orchidman said:


> already finished my homework  im a good boy today
> 
> cant listen to music, ill start dancing and spill something for sure!


That is usually when my 5 gallon buckets get tossed around.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

step 1 done! getting the plants out- next!

wohoo post 1500


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> step 1 done! getting the plants out- next!


Good luck.

And post number 1501.:icon_smil


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> Good luck.
> 
> And post number 1501.:icon_smil


haha since we are counting, page 101....

plants and fish are out. looks like i have 2 less otos than before....

i should have taken a picture before! i have so many plants! ill get a pic before i start cutting and sorting and dipping.

time to clean!


----------



## cableguy69846

How goes the list?


----------



## sewingalot

orchidman said:


> mini-update time. not pics yet, not worthy of it...
> 
> the 10g is growing great! but im lazy. i really need to do a 100% WC and yank the DW and bleach dip everything. but the growth is great! i havent topped up in a bit and now the water line is about 3" too low! but i got some water sprite taking over the tank again! its ever growing emersed out. the R rotundifolia, and macrandra is even growing emersed some. so it the bacopa!
> 
> sadly there is BBA too. on the bottoms of the stems. its because the stems are too thick, and the water cant flow right.
> 
> haha today i even noticed some BBA on my poor nerite!
> 
> for the 7.5g everything is going great! its time to add a CUC. there is a fire bristle worm that hitch hiked with the live rock. it stays in the one piece on the left, i dont see it much. but just when ive thought its gone, it pokes its head out again.
> 
> there are diatoms growing, but im told that the CUC will take care of that.  so i just need to go and get the CUC!
> 
> im planning on 2 hermits, 2 or 2 dwarf cerith snails, and 1 or 2 regular ceriths. i was planning nassarius, but ive just learned they are carnivores and i shouldnt get them until im feeding fish.


Congratulations, Bob. You officially qualify to be in my exclusive club of extraordinary planted tankers: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/groups/i-algae.html

:biggrin:


----------



## orchidman

sewingalot said:


> Congratulations, Bob. You officially qualify to be in my exclusive club of extraordinary planted tankers: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/groups/i-algae.html
> 
> :biggrin:


woah!! im so honored! id like to thank my mom, my dad, sara, and my mailman!


pics tomorrow! decided to do a real scape with some stones. will be dutch like!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> woah!! im so honored! id like to thank my mom, my dad, sara, and my mailman!
> 
> 
> pics tomorrow! decided to do a real scape with some stones. will be dutch like!


Nice. Looking forward to it.:icon_smil


----------



## orchidman

edit- looks like it did post. pics coming


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> edit- looks like it did post. pics coming


Eagerly waiting for them at the edge of my seat.:icon_eek:


----------



## orchidman

they are uploading to picasa as we speak!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> they are uploading to picasa as we speak!


How is that site? Does it have any limitations on how many pics or what size they can be?


----------



## orchidman

time for pics!! :help:

so I completed my whole list. only took me 5 hours! my back hurts so bad!

so i pulled all the plants, and WOW! so many! i had three large mixing bowls with plants in there. my hand for reference.




























then i emptied the tank, bleached the heater and other stuff, cleaned the walls, blah blah blah. repositioned the spraybar. spruced up the sand. here it is dry











bleached ALL the plants. it took forever, but it was cool seeing the ugly BBA go blonde! i ended up throwing alot of the bottom 1/3 of the plants away. as it the bottoms were covered on some stems in BBA. especially on the rotundifolia. 

once i finished bleaching the plants, i had inspiration! originally i planned on just taking everything out and cleaning it, and removing the driftwood. and making this tnak a growout tank until i could buy some nice manzanita. 

but, i decided to do a dutch inspired scape. so i took the rocks from this scape,









along with a few other rocks of the same source, and came up with a hardscape just to serve as a backbone for the scape. here is what i want the scape to be like. 










the plants were a little disoriented from being stacked in wet paper towels and trimmed etc. but once they orient i think it will look alot better. 

obviously it doesnt look so great now. but i see potential, especially now that i have a goal 

here it is.


i think i should have planted the rotala rotundifolia closer together and not as forwards, so that it cam have a meadow and goes back. and have the rotala macrandra be on the right and left side farther forwards than the rotala rotundifolia. so that needs to be adjusted.











cable is sending me some glosso. so thats what ill use in front of the rocks. not sure if ill have a transition plant between the plants/rocks and the glosso, suggestions? or should i just not do a transition plant?

the current plant list is....

Anubias nana
Bacopa monnieri
Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala macrandra

on the way i have glosso

the current stocking list is....

Leroy the giant plakat betta
4 otos
1 bumble bee nerite


----------



## orchidman

you guys may not care, but i just had to share! this is the first cattleya i have ever bloomed! i got him last december without any blooms. 

during the day he smells AMAZING! its a sweet cettleya-like scent. i cant describe it. its not citrsuy like some cattleyas, just amazing. makes me want to take a bit out of it!

its Blc. Terri Henderson 'Paul'



















frontal and profile in the same photo!










the natural spread is almost 5 inches!










the lip is gorgeous! 






























here is a _Doritis champorensis_ var. alba that i got at the orchid show at the end of october. all the other buds blasted. it has a subtle spicy sweet fragrance


----------



## cableguy69846

Looks good so far man. I will be sure to send enough glosso to fill that up nicely. Just have the scissors and tweezers ready for the planting.:icon_smil

What is that rimless tank for by the way?


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> Looks good so far man. I will be sure to send enough glosso to fill that up nicely. Just have the scissors and tweezers ready for the planting.:icon_smil
> 
> What is that rimless tank for by the way?


thanks man! i cant wait for the glosso! 

the rimless tank is a 5.5g. i originally set it up with that scape for sakura shrimp. then it was going to be a reef, but it cracked.  thats why i had to buy the mr aqua 7.5.... i posted it here to show what i had doen witht eh rocks before they wree in the 10 g.....


the stiff needs to orient. but im excited  im going to start dosing again!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> thanks man! i cant wait for the glosso!
> 
> the rimless tank is a 5.5g. i originally set it up with that scape for sakura shrimp. then it was going to be a reef, but it cracked.  thats why i had to buy the mr aqua 7.5.... i posted it here to show what i had doen witht eh rocks before they wree in the 10 g.....
> 
> 
> the stiff needs to orient. but im excited  im going to start dosing again!


Got ya. I totally forgot about that tank.

It all should orient fairly quickly. At least, that is my experience.


----------



## orchidman

yep  im not worried about them  

it was so cute! when i added the fish and nerite back, the otos all hung on the glass and the little nerite started moving. he went straight into the oto until the oto moved!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> yep  im not worried about them
> 
> it was so cute! when i added the fish and nerite back, the otos all hung on the glass and the little nerite started moving. he went straight into the oto until the oto moved!


Lol. That is funny.


----------



## orchidman

it was so cute!


where is everybody?


----------



## orchidman

new page, so i thought id move the pics here, to make it easier to fine


orchidman said:


> time for pics!! :help:
> 
> so I completed my whole list. only took me 5 hours! my back hurts so bad!
> 
> so i pulled all the plants, and WOW! so many! i had three large mixing bowls with plants in there. my hand for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i emptied the tank, bleached the heater and other stuff, cleaned the walls, blah blah blah. repositioned the spraybar. spruced up the sand. here it is dry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bleached ALL the plants. it took forever, but it was cool seeing the ugly BBA go blonde! i ended up throwing alot of the bottom 1/3 of the plants away. as it the bottoms were covered on some stems in BBA. especially on the rotundifolia.
> 
> once i finished bleaching the plants, i had inspiration! originally i planned on just taking everything out and cleaning it, and removing the driftwood. and making this tnak a growout tank until i could buy some nice manzanita.
> 
> but, i decided to do a dutch inspired scape. so i took the rocks from this scape,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> along with a few other rocks of the same source, and came up with a hardscape just to serve as a backbone for the scape. here is what i want the scape to be like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the plants were a little disoriented from being stacked in wet paper towels and trimmed etc. but once they orient i think it will look alot better.
> 
> obviously it doesnt look so great now. but i see potential, especially now that i have a goal
> 
> here it is.
> 
> 
> i think i should have planted the rotala rotundifolia closer together and not as forwards, so that it cam have a meadow and goes back. and have the rotala macrandra be on the right and left side farther forwards than the rotala rotundifolia. so that needs to be adjusted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cable is sending me some glosso. so thats what ill use in front of the rocks. not sure if ill have a transition plant between the plants/rocks and the glosso, suggestions? or should i just not do a transition plant?
> 
> the current plant list is....
> 
> Anubias nana
> Bacopa monnieri
> Rotala rotundifolia
> Rotala macrandra
> 
> on the way i have glosso
> 
> the current stocking list is....
> 
> Leroy the giant plakat betta
> 4 otos
> 1 bumble bee nerite





orchidman said:


> you guys may not care, but i just had to share! this is the first cattleya i have ever bloomed! i got him last december without any blooms.
> 
> during the day he smells AMAZING! its a sweet cettleya-like scent. i cant describe it. its not citrsuy like some cattleyas, just amazing. makes me want to take a bit out of it!
> 
> its Blc. Terri Henderson 'Paul'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frontal and profile in the same photo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the natural spread is almost 5 inches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the lip is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a _Doritis champorensis_ var. alba that i got at the orchid show at the end of october. all the other buds blasted. it has a subtle spicy sweet fragrance


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> it was so cute!
> 
> 
> where is everybody?


Sleeping still maybe?


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> Sleeping still maybe?


at 1:43 pm? hahah maybe sleeping at work/ school


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> at 1:43 pm? hahah maybe sleeping at work/ school


It is only 5 to 1 here. Not sure where they all are. Maybe you are right, they are at school/work.


----------



## orchidman

oh yeah, i forgot about the time difference, haha!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> oh yeah, i forgot about the time difference, haha!


It happens.


----------



## orchidman

to some people more than others!


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> cant listen to music, ill start dancing and spill something for sure!


I LoL'd at this statement. 

Tank looks good Bob! I'm interested too see how this fills in. I hope you keep up with the updates!


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> I LoL'd at this statement.
> 
> Tank looks good Bob! I'm interested too see how this fills in. I hope you keep up with the updates!


thanks! now that its something to look at again, ill try to keep up with the updates!


----------



## orchidman

check the 29g for plans for that tank!


----------



## orchidman

bump for thsoe who were at work earlier. especially zach!

if anyone has info on the caqueta river, please let me know!

my drop checker is a nice yellow green, so im happy with the flow and circulation


----------



## nonconductive

looks good bob! love the flower pics


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> looks good bob! love the flower pics


thanks! im excited to see this tank grow in and morph into what i want.


----------



## orchidman

might get this. what do you guys think?

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/153754-huge-lot-plants-raok-basically.html

i definitely need more bacopa. if i get it, i would consolidate the macrandras into one bush. but not sure where i would position things. what do you think?


----------



## orchidman

here is a sketch i drew up quick of how i might scape the tank if i got that above package. thoughts? ideas? dissertations? debates?



















1. rotala ramoiser

2. bacopa monnieri

3. rotala rotundifolia

4. rotala macrandra

5. anubias nana

6. ludwigia repens

7. glosso


ps. i know the colors i drew arent exact  i only had 24 crayons!


----------



## zachary908

I'm no good at envisioning things, bob, but I think it could work well. I'd say go for the package some nice plants there for a good price.

The flower pics are neat!

Figured I'd stop in and say hey before I hop on the _Dreadmill. roud:_


----------



## orchidman

haha! have fun on the dreadmill! my legs are one part of y body that i never worry about working out. the rest, not sure much. not that i work out anyways though roud:

thanks, wish there was a way for you to smell the cattleya!

im really thinking about getting them. but im also working on a paintball co2 system. im gettting (as long as somebody didnt get it first) an ASA, regulator, and pressure gauge, for $30 shipped. 

then i was going to get a co2 tank, i can get one at dicks or i can get one for 20$shipped, 20oz. 

but maybe ill just get the regulater etc, and save up for the tank... i have $40-50 to spend. $40 from selling mulberry leaves and $10 from my pocket 

so yeah. im torn!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> haha! have fun on the dreadmill! my legs are one part of y body that i never worry about working out. the rest, not sure much. not that i work out anyways though roud:


Dreadmill went well. Ha, my legs are naturally strong. I'm not doing it to workout my legs really. I'm doing it to drop body fat percentage/ increase speed.


----------



## orchidman

haha! glad you didnt die!


----------



## orchidman

just ordered the plants!


----------



## orchidman

anyone else have thought on the sketch>


----------



## jkan0228

I would say to just go with the sketch and change things as you see fit. Atleast that's what I did. 
I tend to change things up when I see them in person since its the only way I can visualize it.


----------



## orchidman

thats a good idea. i just want to see if there are any plaws or improvements to be made now, so its less moving things around. im sure ill change stuff up though.

i cant wait for the stuff to get here!


----------



## nonconductive

orchidman said:


> my legs are one part of y body that i never worry about working out.


that must be because they look like volley ball legs


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> that must be because they look like volley ball legs


OOOooooooOOoohhhhhhhhhh yeah! :eek5: you know it!

i actually have volleyball practice today. haha 

we are cooking eggrolls today-300 of them! smells so good


----------



## zachary908

Wait, so you are actually in volleyball, bob??


----------



## orchidman

uh.. YEAH! haha we werent kidding about those volleyball thighs


i just cut 16 pounds! POUNDS! of onions! my eyes hurt so bad


----------



## jkan0228

Hahaha thought you said you cut 16 pounds of your own weight.  

I wish I could play vball but only girls play it here.


----------



## orchidman

haha! i wish! then id only be 180!

i play for two club teams. its the off season now. but the school district i live in just cut mens volleyball. so yeah.


----------



## zachary908

Dude, the image of you I had in my head is ruined now.. What do you look like, Bob?

I'd play volleyball, if I was taller.


----------



## jkan0228

I'd play volleyball.... if my school had any!


----------



## orchidman

haha what? im confusing you? haha!

im 6ft.

im asian.

black hair that looks like this a bit http://www.hairstyles-images.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/mens-haircut-ideas-1.jpg

i weigh 195. im not fat, just thick and strong. wide shoulders


----------



## jkan0228

Haha damn dude!

6'2" asian right here! 170


----------



## AquaStudent

you're hair looks like Paul Walker! Nice!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> im 6ft.
> 
> im asian.
> 
> black hair that looks like this a bit http://www.hairstyles-images.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/mens-haircut-ideas-1.jpg
> 
> i weigh 195. im not fat, just thick and strong. wide shoulders


Yep, I always pictured you a skinny white boy. :hihi:

So you are a tall buff asian? Good to know!
I think we need pictures, bob!


----------



## cableguy69846

OK, Bob, here is a picture of the glosso coming your way today.



















Going to be hitting the PO in about an hour to send it out. This should keep you busy and get a nice carpet going for you.roud:


----------



## orchidman

jkan0228 said:


> Haha damn dude!
> 
> 6'2" asian right here! 170


nice! all these tall asians! are you skinny?

idk where my height came from! my dad is 5'8 and my mom is 5'2. my dad is vietnamese and my mom is white by the way 



AquaStudent said:


> you're hair looks like Paul Walker! Nice!


thanks dude  i just got it cut. you shouldve seen what i did for halloween.

i went to a halloween dance at this swing dance club ( im a big dancer:]) and my friend and i went as little red riding hood and the big bad wolf. i dressed up like this. http://www.google.com/imgres?q=danc...tbnw=226&start=36&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:36 i cant really grow facial hair, except for a little in the stash area that looks guido if i let it grow. so i gave myself a beard with cut up wig hair and it looks so awesome!



zachary908 said:


> Yep, I always pictured you a skinny white boy. :hihi:
> 
> So you are a tall buff asian? Good to know!
> I think we need pictures, bob!


hahahahhahahahhahahahhahahahh AHAHHAHAHhhhh !!!!!! 


im the total opposite of skinny white kid! haha. i always pictures you tall skinny white kid who works out, is that you?

id post pics but the whole interwebs dont need to see me. do you have a facebook?


cableguy69846 said:


> OK, Bob, here is a picture of the glosso coming your way today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be hitting the PO in about an hour to send it out. This should keep you busy and get a nice carpet going for you.roud:



nice! i cant wait! thats way more than i expected, thanks man! let me know when your get there!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> i always pictures you tall skinny white kid who works out, is that you?
> 
> id post pics but the whole interwebs dont need to see me. do you have a facebook?


I'm only 5' 10"  I'm not super skinny haven't weighed myself lately, but I've got a muscular athletic build, and broad shoulders. And yes, I workout. I obliterated shoulders today! 

Yeah, I've got a facebook.


----------



## orchidman

nice 

pm me your fb name and ill friend ya


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> nice! i cant wait! thats way more than i expected, thanks man! let me know when your get there!


OK. Bit of an issue. Forgot today is veterans day. *facepalm* PO is closed. Going to send it out tomorrow morning though, first thing. Sorry man.


----------



## orchidman

haha! way to be patriotic!

do you think its safe to ship tomorrow? or would it be better to wait until monday?

guess that means the other plants that were supposed to be sent today wont be sent either!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> nice
> 
> pm me your fb name and ill friend ya


Sending PM now. 



orchidman said:


> haha! way to be patriotic!
> 
> do you think its safe to ship tomorrow? or would it be better to wait until monday?


Bob, Saturday shipping should work fine. If USPS doesn't screw up you should get it on Monday.


----------



## orchidman

oh, cool  then go ahead and ship them tomorrow cable  your plants should get there tomorrow.


----------



## cableguy69846

First thing in the morning. I will PM you with a tracking number too.

And you would think that me being ex-military, I would remember this. But no, had to have another brain fart.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

hhaha!

cant wait!

so thats what you look like zach! kinda what i thought actually! how do i compare to what you thought?


----------



## orchidman

im seeing pearling


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> so thats what you look like zach! kinda what i thought actually! how do i compare to what you thought?


Yep, well, none of those pics are super recent, but that gives you an idea!  My hair is shorter now. And I'm more built, ha! You look TOTALLY different. Like not even close to what I thought!


----------



## jkan0228

zachary908 said:


> I'm only 5' 10"  I'm not super skinny haven't weighed myself lately, but I've got a muscular athletic build, and broad shoulders. And yes, I workout. I obliterated shoulders today!
> 
> Yeah, I've got a facebook.


Hahaha be jealous... XD 




orchidman said:


> nice
> 
> pm me your fb name and ill friend ya


me tooooo



orchidman said:


> nice! all these tall asians! are you skinny?
> 
> idk where my height came from! my dad is 5'8 and my mom is 5'2. my dad is vietnamese and my mom is white by the way
> 
> hahahahhahahahhahahahhahahahh AHAHHAHAHhhhh !!!!!!
> 
> 
> im the total opposite of skinny white kid! haha. i always pictures you tall skinny white kid who works out, is that you?
> 
> id post pics but the whole interwebs dont need to see me. do you have a facebook?



Haha well my mom is 5'7 and my dad is 6'2 so no confusion there.... 
Both my parents are chinese.. so not too special there

I have a facebookk~ although I use it mostly for chat and getting homework answers....


----------



## 150EH

I'm 6'1" and my wife is 5'1" and about 120 lbs and shes 8 years younger than I am, so I had gray hair when I was 23 all the way gray, so she thing it's funny when people say "oh is this your daughter" and naturally I say yes and then give her a 30 second kiss just to see there jaws drop.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I'm 6'1" and my wife is 5'1" and about 120 lbs and shes 8 years younger than I am, so I had gray hair when I was 23 all the way gray, so she thing it's funny when people say "oh is this your daughter" and naturally I say yes and then give her a 30 second kiss just to see there jaws drop.


Glad I am not the only one with a twisted sense of humor.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> Yep, well, none of those pics are super recent, but that gives you an idea!  My hair is shorter now. And I'm more built, ha! You look TOTALLY different. Like not even close to what I thought!


haha! just remember the facial hair is fake and for halloween (although i wish it was real!)

post a recent pic




jkan0228 said:


> Hahaha be jealous... XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me tooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha well my mom is 5'7 and my dad is 6'2 so no confusion there....
> Both my parents are chinese.. so not too special there
> 
> I have a facebookk~ although I use it mostly for chat and getting homework answers....


shoot me a PM!

yeah that makes sense!



150EH said:


> I'm 6'1" and my wife is 5'1" and about 120 lbs and shes 8 years younger than I am, so I had gray hair when I was 23 all the way gray, so she thing it's funny when people say "oh is this your daughter" and naturally I say yes and then give her a 30 second kiss just to see there jaws drop.


hahahhhahahahahahah 



cableguy69846 said:


> Glad I am not the only one with a twisted sense of humor.:hihi:



my parents are 7 years apart. dad is older.


----------



## orchidman

got some new plants today!  the glosso from cable came today, its awesome! there is well enough to fill the whole front!!

i also got my other package! nice and healthy and a LOT of stems!

now i just need to plant it! crazy day today though.

school then volleyball then skype then co-op all tomorrow!

all the macvrandra and rotundifolia is getting melty, im not sure why. hope i dont wreck it when i rescape!


----------



## orchidman

just ordered paintball co2! i got an ASA, regulator, and pressure gauge. so all i need now are a filled tank and a bubble counter. should ship soon!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> just ordered paintball co2! i got an ASA, regulator, and pressure gauge. so all i need now are a filled tank and a bubble counter. should ship soon!


You can use a soda bottle for a bubble counter. Where did you get it? PM me a link? Or a name? Or put it here? Or both? Lol.


----------



## orchidman

i got it from a member here named burks. good communication so far. i saw this the other day, same price i got mine. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/154181-sale-co2-glass-products-solutions.html might wanna check it out.

i really want a bubble counter that looks nice soda bottles can get ugly. ahah! and im afraid it will leak


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i got it from a member here named burks. good communication so far. i saw this the other day, same price i got mine. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/154181-sale-co2-glass-products-solutions.html might wanna check it out.
> 
> i really want a bubble counter that looks nice soda bottles can get ugly. ahah! and im afraid it will leak


Thanks man.:biggrin:

They are ugly, but will work in a pinch if you are impatient like me.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

just found a FS thread for a nice glass bubble counter from GLA for $5+shipping. so i pm'd them. hope its not sold already!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> just found a FS thread for a nice glass bubble counter from GLA for $5+shipping. so i pm'd them. hope its not sold already!


Not bad.roud:


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> Not bad.roud:


as long as its not sold 

when i last traded with liam for the Mr Aqua diffuser, which i absolutely love, he threw in some co2 tubing and a metal check valve. so i dont have to worry about that! 

hopefully ill have a new FTS tomorrow night. im just worried about messing with the rotalas if i rescape again. 

on the bright side, the ludwigia repens and rotala ramoiser i got are nice and RED!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> as long as its not sold
> 
> when i last traded with liam for the Mr Aqua diffuser, which i absolutely love, he threw in some co2 tubing and a metal check valve. so i dont have to worry about that!
> 
> hopefully ill have a new FTS tomorrow night. im just worried about messing with the rotalas if i rescape again.
> 
> on the bright side, the ludwigia repens and rotala ramoiser i got are nice and RED!


I need some red plants. I need room for them first. Lol.:hihi:





:help:


----------



## orchidman

the macrandra was supposed to be reddish... if it survives. 


hahah!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> the macrandra was supposed to be reddish... if it survives.
> 
> 
> hahah!


Looking at it. I am not sure it is going to. The bacopa seems fine though.


----------



## orchidman

hahahahaha! hope you like brown  bacopa is a tough plant!

cant wait for my co2!!   

im going right now to plant the plants! how should i plant the glosso??


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> hahahahaha! hope you like brown  bacopa is a tough plant!
> 
> cant wait for my co2!!
> 
> im going right now to plant the plants! how should i plant the glosso??


Cut the stem in between each node and plant the nodes individually. It is going to take a while, but it is worth it. Make sure you trim the roots a bit too so it will be easier to get in the substrate. Make sure the only thing above the substrate are the leaves. Bury both ends of the cut stem on either side of the node. When you cut it, it should look like this -o- . Lol, I think you get the idea from that.


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> Cut the stem in between each node and plant the nodes individually. It is going to take a while, but it is worth it. Make sure you trim the roots a bit too so it will be easier to get in the substrate. Make sure the only thing above the substrate are the leaves. Bury both ends of the cut stem on either side of the node. When you cut it, it should look like this -o- . Lol, I think you get the idea from that.


thanks cable! even though i didnt see this before i planted it! roud: thankfully i used my intuition and did basically the same thing you said! 

there is so much extra! haha you have me 2x as much as i need! and the pieces are like 2cm apart. and i made more carpet than i thought i would! haha! 

so i think im going to see if i can trade it for a bubble counter or something, or else just raok for shipping.

the rotala macrandra was all mush :'( so i tossed it. 

the rotala rotundifolia was pretty sad too, but some stems were still kicking, so i planted the stalks in case they grow. 

the rotala ramoiser's bottom leaves had fallen off, so only the top 2-3" had leaves. so i cut the bottoms off. but that works with what i planned  the bottoms are still really stiff and healthy, so i planted them and we will see if they grow. 

the ludwigia looks great!

i changed the scape yet again. pics coming!


----------



## cableguy69846

Yeah. I think my macrandra is going in the garbage. I don't think it is salvageable at this point.


----------



## orchidman

sorry about the macrandra  i feel really bad. especially because it was so nice and healthy when i pulled it


im going to that fish place tomorrow! im going to get a cleanup crew for the nano-reef. just want to check a final time with my planned CUC. 2-3 hermits, 2 normal ceriths, 3 dwarf ceriths.

sound alright?


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> im going to that fish place tomorrow! im going to get a cleanup crew for the nano-reef. just want to check a final time with my planned CUC. 2-3 hermits, 2 normal ceriths, 3 dwarf ceriths.


Nassarius!!! :biggrin:


----------



## orchidman

i thought nassarius are carnivorous and i shouldnt add them until i have fish and am feeding the fish.

if i see any cheap coral frags, i might get one


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> i thought nassarius are carnivorous and i shouldnt add them until i have fish and am feeding the fish.
> 
> if i see any cheap coral frags, i might get one


Technically they are carnivores... but.. you are going to need to feed your inverts anyway. They aren't exactly going to thrive on the tiny bit f algae you will have in the beginning Get some Frozen mysis shrimp and flake. Everything will eat it.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> sorry about the macrandra  i feel really bad. especially because it was so nice and healthy when i pulled it
> 
> 
> im going to that fish place tomorrow! im going to get a cleanup crew for the nano-reef. just want to check a final time with my planned CUC. 2-3 hermits, 2 normal ceriths, 3 dwarf ceriths.
> 
> sound alright?


I am not too worried about it honestly. Just remember me in the future when you get more and need to trim it.roud:



orchidman said:


> i thought nassarius are carnivorous and i shouldnt add them until i have fish and am feeding the fish.
> 
> if i see any cheap coral frags, i might get one


I would wait a couple of months on the coral. You tank will need time to mature a little bit. Coral, after all, are animals and produce waste just like them. Get some of your CUC and fish first and let everything stabilize a bit, then add the corals. I know it sucks to wait, but you will thank me later.roud:


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> Technically they are carnivores... but.. you are going to need to feed your inverts anyway. They aren't exactly going to thrive on the tiny bit f algae you will have in the beginning Get some Frozen mysis shrimp and flake. Everything will eat it.


even though there is a diatom bloom? i wouldnt call it a tiny bit of algae. but okay. i trust ya. 

what food exactly? im thinking just flake for now.



cableguy69846 said:


> I am not too worried about it honestly. Just remember me in the future when you get more and need to trim it.roud:
> 
> 
> 
> I would wait a couple of months on the coral. You tank will need time to mature a little bit. Coral, after all, are animals and produce waste just like them. Get some of your CUC and fish first and let everything stabilize a bit, then add the corals. I know it sucks to wait, but you will thank me later.roud:


alright ill wait! haha im just sooo impatient! haha! :bounce:

at least it was pretty quick cycling!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> even though there is a diatom bloom? i wouldnt call it a tiny bit of algae. but okay. i trust ya.
> 
> what food exactly? im thinking just flake for now.
> 
> 
> 
> alright ill wait! haha im just sooo impatient! haha! :bounce:
> 
> at least it was pretty quick cycling!


Waiting will be worth. You can kind of rush a planted tank with no ill results, but a reef tank is another story. Lol. I feel ya on the waiting. I hate doing it too.


----------



## orchidman

haha  at least i can get the CUC now.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> haha  at least i can get the CUC now.


That is true.


----------



## orchidman

yerp! haha so the ludwigia is pearling! pics incoming...

i feel so bad for leroy!


----------



## orchidman

well, here it is. it may not be pretty, but it will be soon! 










glosso










poor leroy. he seems less lively than before


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> well, here it is. it may not be pretty, but it will be soon!
> 
> 
> glosso


Hmmm. Where did you get all that sexy glosso?:hihi:

That has some filling in to do, but it will look awesome once it does? What plant is the one with the red stem and green leaves?


----------



## orchidman

yep, the glosso needs to fill in. but it should fill in quick? i can add more, but i wasnt sure how tight to plant it. i read somewhere thumbs width. and this is tighter than that. 

on the right? its ludwigia repens. the underside of the leaves are red too. i think it just lost color during shipping. the rotala ramosior has a bright red stem, and im told the leaves were red before it got shipped, so i guess that from shipping too. 

the rotala ramosior is on the right hand side, pretty short and in front of the bacopa


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> yep, the glosso needs to fill in. but it should fill in quick? i can add more, but i wasnt sure how tight to plant it. i read somewhere thumbs width. and this is tighter than that.
> 
> on the right? its ludwigia repens. the underside of the leaves are red too. i think it just lost color during shipping. the rotala ramosior has a bright red stem, and im told the leaves were red before it got shipped, so i guess that from shipping too.
> 
> the rotala ramosior is on the right hand side, pretty short and in front of the bacopa


You should be good with the glosso like that. Once it gets established, it should take off. Give it a week or so, and it will fly after that.

I am really diggin L. repens. I may have to get some of that soon.


----------



## orchidman

yeah, its a nice sturdy feeling plant.i like it. and i like the fact that its pearling after only being in the tank for 4 hours!

cant wait for it to grow in all over!

got someone to take the glosso, spreading the glosso love!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> yeah, its a nice sturdy feeling plant.i like it. and i like the fact that its pearling after only being in the tank for 4 hours!
> 
> cant wait for it to grow in all over!
> 
> got someone to take the glosso, spreading the glosso love!


It looks pretty sturdy. I like it.

Good on that. Hopefully they can use the rest of it.


----------



## orchidman

yep, it was easy to plant  

my otos are all follorwing each other. CUTE! haha i love them!

yeha, they have a 140g so im sure they can!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> yep, it was easy to plant
> 
> my otos are all follorwing each other. CUTE! haha i love them!
> 
> yeha, they have a 140g so im sure they can!


If they need more, I have some I can part with.roud:


----------



## orchidman

you should hit them up! they were just telling me how they wanted a 5x5 and the cheapest they could find was $30 before shipping. not sure if you would be cheaper or not. i can pass their name along if you would be cheaper than the above price...


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> you should hit them up! they were just telling me how they wanted a 5x5 and the cheapest they could find was $30 before shipping. not sure if you would be cheaper or not. i can pass their name along if you would be cheaper than the above price...


Probably. The amount I sent to you, I sold to someone else for 16 bucks shipped. Tell them to PM me if they want more info. I would be glad to help them out.


----------



## orchidman

will do! im sending him what i have left as an raok so he probs wont need as much anymore.

its a shame i dont have somewhere to put the rest! i think this is the one time ive EVER had more than enough of a plant. it feels pretty cool!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> will do! im sending him what i have left as an raok so he probs wont need as much anymore.
> 
> its a shame i dont have somewhere to put the rest! i think this is the one time ive EVER had more than enough of a plant. it feels pretty cool!


Sounds good to me. I have half a tub left that I would be willing to part with. If they don't need that much, I can do less.


----------



## orchidman

told them. lmk how it goes 


found two hitchhikers on my live rock!!! cool!!! no idea what they are. well sorta, they could be feather dusters but they are supper super tiny. like 3/4 cm when fully out. they look like tiny white tentacles in a cirlce. when i get close with my tweezers, they pull back and dissapear!

looks like the picture except white


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> told them. lmk how it goes


Will do man.roud:


----------



## orchidman

i think its a kind of feather duster!  sooo coool!!!!!!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i think its a kind of feather duster!  sooo coool!!!!!!


That is cool. Oh, yeah. BOB YOU HAVE TO READ INHERITANCE, ASAP!!!! IT IS AMAZING!!!!:bounce:


----------



## orchidman

ahhhh!!! i want to!! i might just buy it. im literally dying inside in anticipation! i dont think ive ever been this excited for a book!!

did you finish it???


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> ahhhh!!! i want to!! i might just buy it. im literally dying inside in anticipation! i dont think ive ever been this excited for a book!!
> 
> did you finish it???


You should buy it. I have not finished it yet, but I am close. Probably will end up turning around and reading the whole series over again after I finish it. You really should buy it. It is worth the money.


----------



## AquaStudent

Speaking of dying of anticipation...have you gotten the CUC?  How's the Salty tank going?


----------



## green_valley

Yikessss....major rescape????? so I am guessing that's dirt and topped by sand?


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> You should buy it. I have not finished it yet, but I am close. Probably will end up turning around and reading the whole series over again after I finish it. You really should buy it. It is worth the money.


haha if ive already read the first 3 three times each! i read them recently in anticipation of this book, so i am upto date!

cant wait!!! i want the whole set!



AquaStudent said:


> Speaking of dying of anticipation...have you gotten the CUC?  How's the Salty tank going?


just got home! and yes, i got it!! the nano reef is doing great. i have two feather dusters, they are tiny. 

for the CUC i got 3 blue leg hermits, 2 cerith snails, and 4 nassarius snails. 



green_valley said:


> Yikessss....major rescape????? so I am guessing that's dirt and topped by sand?


yeah! super changes!


no, its just sand. there are root stabs


----------



## cableguy69846

Just finished the book. I am not going to say anything more. Just read it.


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> Just finished the book. I am not going to say anything more. Just read it.


ahhh! so thats where you have been! hahah im so excited! you should just ship me the book  :flick: :iamwithst


after acclimating, i dropped everyone in the 7.5g. everyone is exploring now 


i really really like this rotala ramosior! should it be called rotala sp. ramosior instead? or rotala 'romosior'? its orienting very nicely! all the curved stems are now straight!!! <3

i think it might have been grown emersed, because there are these berry like things on top of each leaf. see picture


----------



## zachary908

Pics look great, buddy, it' going to look real nice when it grows some more and after your first couple trims.



orchidman said:


> for the CUC i got 3 blue leg hermits, 2 cerith snails, and 4* nassarius snails*.



Heck yes, Nassarius!!!


----------



## orchidman

yeah, i really like it mowed short how it is, i think ill keep it that way!

yes, nassarius! both my cerith havent moved since i added them


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> yeah, i really like it mowed short how it is, i think ill keep it that way!
> 
> yes, nassarius! both my cerith havent moved since i added them


It might take the ceriths a bit. Make sure you place them so they can easily get there foot attached to he substrate.


----------



## orchidman

i just re-oriented them so they should have no problem now.


----------



## orchidman

here is the rotala ramosior! planted it last night i remind you


----------



## zachary908

Yep, that is definitely emersed grown! Looks great though! Can't wait till it transitions to submersed!


----------



## orchidman

i thought it would be more rigid and spiky if it was emersed

whats it look like submersed?


----------



## zachary908

The red stem and flower buds at the nodes are a dead give away that it is emersed form.

Once it converts the stem will turn green, and it will lose it's flower buds..

Here is a pic I found with a quick google search.

http://www.victri.net/plants/_rotala_ramosior.html


----------



## orchidman

ooh those colors are nice. i like it


----------



## orchidman

today i trimmed the ludwigia repens and bacopa monnieri. i was going to do it the other day, but i wanted to let them re-orient before i chopped them. so now they are more uniform in height. the bacopa trimmins that were pretty long i replanted, but the ones smaller than 4" i saved for a project. the ludwigia trimmeings are being used for the same project as well...


so i have this glosso sitting her that im shipping to someone tomorrow. well i had a great idea and i took a tiny portion of it and... SETUP AND EMERSED TANK!

thats right. i took my 10g that i derimmed that got cracked, i put some potting soil (and some cacti soil because i ran out of potting soil) in it, and voila!

it is under my orchid setup. which is 4 tubes of t12. and its about 18" above the substrate.

this is what i used my trimmings for too! and i yanked out all the bare rotala ramosior stems and put them in as well. some of them have growth actually.

so in the tank i have rotala ramosior, bacopa monnieri, ludwigia repens, and glosso. but i have room for MORE still! i have to see what i can get. DHG would be cool, as would some other stems. i sent a PPM for an anubia afzellii raok too, so we will see if there is any of that left. 

back left- rotala ramosior
back middle- bacopa monnieri
back right- ludwigia repens
foreground- glosso


and of course, my lovely thumb!!


----------



## jkan0228

Dude that Rotala is AWESOME!!!! Might get some from you in the future.


----------



## orchidman

thanks! i love it!


zach already has dibs on the first bit, but you can be second roud: although im sure next trim ill want to re plant some in the tank, i really like it! but once it grows..


my co2 was shipped today! cant wait for it! i still need to buy a tank though


----------



## jkan0228

I would sell you my 10 if you were local.  

Make sure to take pics of the process from emersed to submersed.


----------



## orchidman

your 10 what? haha!


i will! everything looks so much better now than the FTS. the ludwigia especially is nice.. im getting a pic.


----------



## jkan0228

Well I meant a 10lb tank.


----------



## orchidman

oh hahah. my stuff is for a paintball tank  thanks though!


----------



## jkan0228

I have a 32oz too. Haha


----------



## orchidman

haha  still doesnt help me!


----------



## orchidman

here are some more pictures.

bacopa and ludwigia on the right side, freshly trimmed










blurry!









the leaf undersides are red!










happy anubias!


----------



## jkan0228

Lol dude it looks pretty clean! Algae free.  

A happy anubias with scared leaves. Lol


----------



## orchidman

thanks! the anubias is like that from being grown emersed

where is cable? i thought he would like to see the emersed setup!

page 110!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> here are some more pictures.
> 
> bacopa and ludwigia on the right side, freshly trimmed
> 
> 
> blurry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the leaf undersides are red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy anubias!


What is that plant? I like it. Will it stay looking like that, or will it change?



orchidman said:


> thanks! the anubias is like that from being grown emersed
> 
> where is cable? i thought he would like to see the emersed setup!
> 
> page 110!


Here I am.roud:

Love the emersed setup. I have some DHG, it is cooking, but if you give it a couple of weeks, I should be able to pull some out for you. I still have the cabomba too.:biggrin:


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> What is that plant? I like it. Will it stay looking like that, or will it change?
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am.roud:
> 
> Love the emersed setup. I have some DHG, it is cooking, but if you give it a couple of weeks, I should be able to pull some out for you. I still have the cabomba too.:biggrin:


it is ludwigia repens. it should stay like that. i think its submersed growth already. it will hopefully get red again. all the red faded, from shipping i guess.

glad you like it! do you ever water it? or will it stay moist?

let me know whne the DHG finishes cooking!!! i want some! maybe ill have something for you then too


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> it is ludwigia repens. it should stay like that. i think its submersed growth already. it will hopefully get red again. all the red faded, from shipping i guess.
> 
> glad you like it! do you ever water it? or will it stay moist?
> 
> let me know whne the DHG finishes cooking!!! i want some! maybe ill have something for you then too


That is a cool plant.

I water mine every day. Spray it with a water bottle. I spray it with fish tank ferts 3 times a week and water the other days.

The DHG is already sending out side shoots, should be ready in a couple of weeks.roud:


----------



## orchidman

cool. do you actually soak the soil though? or just spritz?


cant wait for the DHG!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> cool. do you actually soak the soil though? or just spritz?
> 
> 
> cant wait for the DHG!


I just spritz it, but my soil sits in tubs with holes in the bottom and the tub they are all in has a couple of inches of water in it. Check out my emersed thread, you can find the link in the first post of the thread in my sig.


----------



## orchidman

ooh. i see how ya do it. i could do that. think i should?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> ooh. i see how ya do it. i could do that. think i should?


I like it that way, but I have not tried it how you are doing it. Zach does it that way though. Maybe ask him what he thinks too. Sara has a setup like mine as well. Not sure the pros or cons of them. I know with mine the humidity is really high all the time though.


----------



## orchidman

im just worried about how to water it. i dot want to wash all the dirt around

im making white cake with rich chocolate filling and chocolate icing


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> im just worried about how to water it. i dot want to wash all the dirt around
> 
> im making white cake with rich chocolate filling and chocolate icing


I would say soak the dirt and spray it once a day to retain the humidity. You should be fine with that. Don't flood the whole thing, but enough to make the soil wet is good.

Did someone say cake? Be there in an hour.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

yep! white cake with chocolate ganache and chocolate icing.


----------



## Bahugo

Just use a spray bottle too squirt it, you can probably fill it that way also, that way you can spray the whole dirt not just fill it in one spot. You want too keep the water level underneath the top of the dirt. 

I spray my emersed plants like once a week if I remember, they have gone a long time without getting sprayed without any ill effects and still growing fine (over a month).


----------



## zachary908

I just mist mine daily, Bob.. sometimes I forget, but it does no harm. Perhaps I'll get some pics of mine tomorrow. Just pulled a big happy java fern out of it and put it in my 75g. No pics of anything tonight, because I redid the left side of my 75... :hihi:


----------



## zachary908

I'd say that L repens is emersed grown... It won't be quite as bright green, and it will lose the reddish stem when it converts.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> I'd say that L repens is emersed grown... It won't be quite as bright green, and it will lose the reddish stem when it converts.


DOH! That is what I was afraid of.


----------



## nonconductive

zach i disagree about the reddish stem, mine are pretty red emersed. the stem and the underside of the leaf are the only things that remain red IME.










the stems are alot more red in person... the stems are neon pink on ludwigia that grows emmersed in the ponds by my house (might be repens, might be palustris).

set up looks good bob, so does your sneaky thumb.


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> Just use a spray bottle too squirt it, you can probably fill it that way also, that way you can spray the whole dirt not just fill it in one spot. You want too keep the water level underneath the top of the dirt.
> 
> I spray my emersed plants like once a week if I remember, they have gone a long time without getting sprayed without any ill effects and still growing fine (over a month).


cool! im sure i can do it!



zachary908 said:


> I just mist mine daily, Bob.. sometimes I forget, but it does no harm. Perhaps I'll get some pics of mine tomorrow. Just pulled a big happy java fern out of it and put it in my 75g. No pics of anything tonight, because I redid the left side of my 75... :hihi:


ill just play it by ear, im sure i can do it  

redid it??? cant wait for pics!!



zachary908 said:


> I'd say that L repens is emersed grown... It won't be quite as bright green, and it will lose the reddish stem when it converts.


i was told that the rotala ramosior was the only one that was possibly emersed. the rest so im told are submersed. i could be wrong. but it looks to me like the whole thing used to be red, but the leaves discolored during shipping.



cableguy69846 said:


> DOH! That is what I was afraid of.


what are you afraid of? haha!



nonconductive said:


> zach i disagree about the reddish stem, mine are pretty red emersed. the stem and the underside of the leaf are the only things that remain red IME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the stems are alot more red in person... the stems are neon pink on ludwigia that grows emmersed in the ponds by my house (might be repens, might be palustris).
> 
> set up looks good bob, so does your sneaky thumb.


i think zach was saying that emersed, it will have red stems.....

i do know that for _all_ stems, its not true to say that when submersed they wont have red stems. my macrandra had red stems submersed.

mine are pretty red right now. im just hoping that the leaves will get the same fuchsia red!

i knew you would love the thumb!!


----------



## jkan0228

When it's submersed it'll have red stems but the green won't be as bright.


----------



## zachary908

I suppose it could be submersed, but in my experience L Repens isn't that bright green submersed. 

Don't worry though, under enough light those leaves (Top and bottom) Will turn blood red.


----------



## orchidman

jkan0228 said:


> When it's submersed it'll have red stems but the green won't be as bright.


huh. the leaves really arent crazy bright in real life. dorsnt really matter though. its already got new growth and likes its place 


zachary908 said:


> I suppose it could be submersed, but in my experience L Repens isn't that bright green submersed.
> 
> Don't worry though, under enough light those leaves (Top and bottom) Will turn blood red.


we shall see! if its emersed will it melt first?


----------



## jkan0228

orchidman said:


> huh. the leaves really arent crazy bright in real life. dorsnt really matter though. its already got new growth and likes its place
> 
> 
> we shall see! if its emersed will it melt first?


It most likely will and won't grow super fast until its transformed to submersed.


----------



## orchidman

i definitely think its submersed now. i took the cuttings and put them in my emersed setup. that was yesterday, and today they are looking like they are a little floppy from not being underwater


----------



## orchidman

my co2 stuff came today! im going out in a bit to get a co2 tank!!!


----------



## jkan0228

pics to come?


----------



## orchidman

maybe! i need to a bubble counter! anyone want to ship me one hhaha. in all seriousness though if anyone sees a nice on in the SNS let me know.


----------



## jkan0228

I have a JBJ style one....


----------



## orchidman

too rich for my blood! 

is there a way to just wing it without one? and ust go byt he pressure? i have a drop checker


----------



## Bahugo

You can use a bottle from like gatorade


----------



## AquaStudent

yeah there are methods to make a DIY bubble counter.


----------



## 150EH

10 oz Canada Dry club soda, small, clear glass and easy to see, they make good bubble counters and there are always plenty at the local liquor store.


----------



## orchidman

I'd rather buy a real one. but until then, ill try to do it without one, if its possible. what do you think? can i try without it? i dxont have silicone to make a bubble counter


----------



## zachary908

Lol I have a cheapo inline plastic bubble counter... their is no water in it anymore though, so it doesn't do any counting. I'm to lazy to fill it back up. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

so i got a paintball tank, and setup the whole thing. well guess what! i assumed it would be filled when i bought it. but NO  so now i have to go all the way back to dicks and get it filled!- NOT HAPPY!


----------



## jkan0228

Haha yea but it's only like 4$ to fill it....  

Always do your homework before you do anything. Hehe


----------



## orchidman

well now i have to go all the way back to dicks and get it filled! i was so excited!

you sound like my mom! haha i thought it was filled, and the bottle was pretty heavy, leading me to beleive it was filled.


----------



## 150EH

orchidman said:


> I'd rather buy a real one. but until then, ill try to do it without one, if its possible. what do you think? can i try without it? i dxont have silicone to make a bubble counter


You don't need silicone, just drill the holes in the cap really small, cut your tubing on an angle and pull it through the hole. If it breaks make your hole one size larger until you can pull it through but with a little fight, if it pulls right in it will leak, but silicone won't stop it from leaking, it gas not water.

They are big and ugly but if you have a stand where they are hidden, it's free ($1) and tall enough that counting fast settings can be done.

The bic pen keeps the tubing straight, this one needs to be topped off every year or so.


----------



## orchidman

well. i might go make on now. because i have to wait a day or two for co2 anyways!


----------



## AquaStudent

Yeah Bob I would have sent you my co2 setup but my tanks are all filled and it's very illegal to ship pressurized containers and I wouldn't want to waste it (yet alone I wouldn't know where to start to find a decent sized box to ship it).

Let us know how your bubble counter fun goes


----------



## orchidman

aww  well i got a good deal on mine. but just looked at another thread i was thinking of buying from, and the price was reduced today! all the way down to $20+shipping. one of you guys better snatch it up!

why arent you keeping yours aqua?


----------



## AquaStudent

that is a really good deal. I don't know if I'm getting rid of it or not. I haven't used it yet because I'm afraid of gassing my fishies again 

What's the next step in your Salty tank?


----------



## orchidman

well someone should snap it up!

next step for the salty tank is to observe the CUC and keep on tom of parameters. then in a week or two then add fish.

both ceriths havent move. i wonder if they gave me empty shells.


----------



## orchidman

the plants are growing greta! in both the emersed and submersed 10gs! 

the glosso has little sprouts that are nice and healthy, in both the emersed tank and the other one   the ludwigia looks so great! and its going to look awesome! it is growing and forming a bush and im so excited!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> the plants are growing greta! in both the emersed and submersed 10gs!
> 
> the glosso has little sprouts that are nice and healthy, in both the emersed tank and the other one   the ludwigia looks so great! and its going to look awesome! it is growing and forming a bush and im so excited!


Glad the glosso is working out for you.roud:


----------



## orchidman

thanks! so am I!

i forgot to add, my raok from gordin got here today! a nice anubias afzellii with 4 leaves, and 3 bulbs of red lily that were all melted. the bulbs should be fine still. i put them both in the emersed setup.


----------



## allaboutfish

awesome! im also getting a RAOK from gordin!


----------



## orchidman

allaboutfish said:


> awesome! im also getting a RAOK from gordin!


cool! you'll love it! idk what about it, but i think the anubias is just so cool!

checkout the 29g journal for an update and great news!


----------



## orchidman

going now to fill my co2 tank!


----------



## sewingalot

Orchidbob, any pictorial updates on the plants?


----------



## orchidman

nope. :| sorry. the difference wouldnt show up much on pictures. and the im leaving tomorrow for thanksgiving.

im trying to setup my co2 now but I need a new brass compression ring. the one i have is mishapen and wont seal it. so it leaks


----------



## orchidman

got it fixed  co2 is now up and running. it was on 1.5 BPS all last night and the drop checker is emerald green. so i bumped it up to 2-2.5 BPS. and ill keep an eye on it


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> got it fixed  co2 is now up and running. it was on 1.5 BPS all last night and the drop checker is emerald green. so i bumped it up to 2-2.5 BPS. and ill keep an eye on it


Very nice. When will we see this now?


----------



## orchidman

there really isnt much to see. its just a paintball tank with a regulator and a water bottle. hehe. ill see if i can get some pics right now.


----------



## orchidman

guess ill copy rich and say happy thanksgiving everyone! 

anyone going black friday shopping?


----------



## AquaStudent

What's going on? We need some updates. Wake up from the turkey slumber and tell us whats up!


----------



## orchidman

updates with what? everything? okay...

10- stuff id growing great. i came come to the co2 not coming out. turned off the co2 and turned it back on and its fine. idk what that was about. plants are growing good. especially the glosso! although some is growing up instead of across. the rotala ramosior melted the leaves from the bottom but the tops are submersed growth so thats good.

7.5 reef- things are going well the cleanup crew is alive. the ceriths are moving now. although there is a bunch of diatoms. idk waht to do.

10 emersed- stuff is growing awesome. especially the ludwigia and glosso! the anubias afzellii is awesome!


----------



## orchidman

the 7.5g is ready for fish or corals. now its just a matter of having money and time to get them


----------



## orchidman

so i found a dead oto today. checked the drop checker and everything looked fine, it was yellow. but yellow is what i shot for before. well a bit later i noticed some sluggish otos. so i turned the co2 off and put in air via sponge filter. tomorrow ill put the co2 back on and figure it out


----------



## zachary908

You will just have to wait the diatoms out, brotha. It comes with having a new tank. It will pass in time.


----------



## orchidman

i hate waiting  i picked the wrong hobby!


----------



## orchidman

hi everybody!


----------



## nonconductive

hi bob


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> hi everybody!





nonconductive said:


> hi bob


Hello, gentlemen. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

how was everyone's day?


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> how was everyone's day?


Dude, it's only like 4:00 PM here! My day has barely just begun. :hihi: Getting ready to workout now, then who knows. Might take some pictures of the 75. And or emersed.


----------



## orchidman

cool. anyone else> its only 3:45 here. but i couldnt think of anything else to say to keep this thread from dieing


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> cool. anyone else> its only 3:45 here. but i couldnt think of anything else to say to keep this thread from dieing


I guess we have the same time.. it;s technically 3:48 here lol.

You know, pictures sure would help this thread not die! roud:


----------



## orchidman

yep. same thread. i would get pics but 1. there isnt much to show and 2. its hard to find time to do it right. maybe soon. ill try!


----------



## nonconductive

you could be taking pictures instead of diddy daddling on TPT.


----------



## orchidman

i should be. thatnks for scolding me, now im going to go cry in the corner roud: i really should stop wasting time here though!


----------



## nonconductive

lol bob i wasnt scolding you...



now go do your homework!


----------



## orchidman

haha  okay... yes damon..


----------



## orchidman

ludwigia is pearling


----------



## orchidman

pics coming


----------



## orchidman

*10g*

picture time! before i wanna get started i want to say happy birthday to my man cable! 27 today. roud:

stuff is growing in pretty good. i think im going to have to let the ludwigia growout then top in and replant the tops. its a bit ratty and lots of crazy roots towards the bottom. 

the rotala ramosior didnt transition well. so now i only have like 8 tiny tops of it. oh well. 

glosso is growing. but upwards kinda :\ so im going to trim it soon.

anubias is healthy 

bacopa monnieri is growing well too 

poor leroy is so fat, but lively as ever!

PICS! i got some really nice pics without the flash today, idk whats different but they came out today. and i put a 18W cfl dome light over top to help out a bit. so most of these are without a flash. im impressed!

all pics are without flash unless noted otherwise

ludwigia repens

pearling

_DSC0100.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


_DSC0110.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

closeup. which do you like best?


_DSC0102.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


_DSC0105 by orchidman10, on Flickr



_DSC0111.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


_DSC0112.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


_DSC0122.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


FTS still no flash

_DSC0104.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

bacopa


_DSC0107.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


_DSC0124.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

leroy.

wish his face was clear. but its a cool shot. his fin is where the focus is.


_DSC0117.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


_DSC0120.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

glosso. looks healthier in real life


_DSC0114.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## orchidman

anyone know how to embed from flickr? cant get it to work!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> picture time! before i wanna get started i want to say happy birthday to my man cable! 27 today. roud:
> 
> stuff is growing in pretty good. i think im going to have to let the ludwigia growout then top in and replant the tops. its a bit ratty and lots of crazy roots towards the bottom.
> 
> the rotala ramosior didnt transition well. so now i only have like 8 tiny tops of it. oh well.
> 
> glosso is growing. but upwards kinda :\ so im going to trim it soon.
> 
> anubias is healthy
> 
> bacopa monnieri is growing well too
> 
> poor leroy is so fat, but lively as ever!
> 
> PICS! i got some really nice pics without the flash today, idk whats different but they came out today. and i put a 18W cfl dome light over top to help out a bit. so most of these are without a flash. im impressed!
> 
> all pics are without flash unless noted otherwise
> 
> ludwigia repens
> 
> pearling
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6439743559/" title="_DSC0100.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7171/6439743559_cd7cc05b2c_b.jpg" width="1024" height="912" alt="_DSC0100.jpg"></a>


Thanks for the B-day wish man.roud:

And your pic is not working.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> anyone know how to embed from flickr? cant get it to work!


I thought you used PB?


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> Thanks for the B-day wish man.roud:
> 
> And your pic is not working.


see above post. i cant figure out flickr!


----------



## orchidman

i use picasa normally, but ran out of room 

i figured it out. im adding pics to the post now


----------



## 150EH

It's easy, go to Flickr click on the photo you want to post, it will get slightly bigger, now right click the photo and it will offer you different sizes, pick a size and right click that photo, now click properties and copy the URL address, then paste it into the Insert Image box, ok, your done in only 37 easy steps.


----------



## orchidman

150EH said:


> It's easy, go to Flickr click on the photo you want to post, it will get slightly bigger, now right click the photo and it will offer you different sizes, pick a size and right click that photo, now click properties and copy the URL address, then paste it into the Insert Image box, ok, your done in only 37 easy steps.


easier than that. just click share then copy the bbc code right in.... i was doing the HTML code by accident.


----------



## orchidman

*7.5G reef*

well not a reef yet. not much difference.

the cerith snails are alive. and cleaned almost the whole side pane in one day! im impressed!


_DSC0125.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## orchidman

*10G emersed*

good growth in here. i lowered the light today from 4 t12s and 2 18w cfls donw to just 4 t12s. because id rather the ludwigia not creep.

FTS-top

_DSC0148.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

Rotala ramosior not doin so hot


_DSC0149.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

ludwigia repens- liking the sauna


_DSC0150.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

bacopa monnieri


_DSC0151.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

anubia afzellii


_DSC0151.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

glosso doin good!

_DSC0153.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## orchidman

of course some orchids 

[/COLOR]here they are

Blc. Hawaiian Leopard 'Mei Ling' Am/AOS

still only 1 bud fully open


_DSC0127.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


_DSC0129.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


_DSC0130.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


_DSC0131.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

details


_DSC0132.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


_DSC0133.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


_DSC0134.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

---------- Post added at 11:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------

Lc Angel Heart 'Hihimanu' Am/AOS

the blooms make it top heavy, hence the clay support pot. 2 buds still to open


_DSC0135.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


_DSC0136.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


_DSC0137.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


_DSC0138.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

details, details, details


_DSC0139.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

---------- Post added at 11:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 PM ----------

[/COLOR]here is a noid phal while im at it. all the buds blasted except three. idk why. its not a real healthy plant.


_DSC0141.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


_DSC0147.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

---------- Post added at 11:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 PM ----------

while im at it might as well share this too

i selfed this plant 1 month ago. look how big the pod is 
lc mini twilight x (lc drumbeat x lc love knot) ( now xself)


_DSC0154.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## cableguy69846

You got some good growth on everything. I like it. That glosso is such a beast. After all the glosso I sold, my bin is almost full again. Rich's roids work well.:hihi:

All the plants look great man. Don't give up on the rotala yet. It may surprise you.roud:

The orchids look great too. I bet your room smells awesome with all those flowers in there. Lol.


----------



## green_valley

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW Amazing pictures and plants Bob.


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> You got some good growth on everything. I like it. That glosso is such a beast. After all the glosso I sold, my bin is almost full again. Rich's roids work well.:hihi:
> 
> All the plants look great man. Don't give up on the rotala yet. It may surprise you.roud:
> 
> The orchids look great too. I bet your room smells awesome with all those flowers in there. Lol.


it sure does! soon ill have enough to start selling it! crazy right??? i love it. i wonder if it will flower in my emersed! 

i wont give up on the rotala. hopefully it will come back. its an awesome plant!

haha! i only have 5 orchids in flower. and onl 2 of them smell good. and only 2 of the smelly ones are in my room. 

the first two i posted are smelly. they smell amazing!!! but i cant smell them unless im a foot or closer. but when i get that close, WOW is it nice!



green_valley said:


> WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW Amazing pictures and plants Bob.



thanks so much! that really means alot!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> it sure does! soon ill have enough to start selling it! crazy right??? i love it. i wonder if it will flower in my emersed!
> 
> i wont give up on the rotala. hopefully it will come back. its an awesome plant!
> 
> haha! i only have 5 orchids in flower. and onl 2 of them smell good. and only 2 of the smelly ones are in my room.
> 
> the first two i posted are smelly. they smell amazing!!! but i cant smell them unless im a foot or closer. but when i get that close, WOW is it nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks so much! that really means alot!


That is the one thing I have not been able to do with the glosso. It has yet to flower for me. If it does for you, I know it is a light issue, and may have to step up my game. I should ask Rich too. I think it flowered for him.


----------



## orchidman

maybe i should add my lights again! what lights do you grow under?


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> That is the one thing I have not been able to do with the glosso. It has yet to flower for me. If it does for you, I know it is a light issue, and may have to step up my game. I should ask Rich too. I think it flowered for him.


Lighting is definitely the key to getting emersed plants to flower! Send me some glosso and I'll see if I can get it to flower, then I'll post pics. :hihi:


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> maybe i should add my lights again! what lights do you grow under?


Put them back on, dude. They won't hurt anything.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> maybe i should add my lights again! what lights do you grow under?


I have a 36" dual lamp T5HO fixture. One 10,000K bulb and one 5,000K bulb on for 12 hours a day. They are 39 watts each and all the light makes it into the box. I think it may not be enough though.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Lighting is definitely the key to getting emersed plants to flower! Send me some glosso and I'll see if I can get it to flower, then I'll post pics. :hihi:


Cover shipping and it's yours.roud:


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> Lighting is definitely the key to getting emersed plants to flower! Send me some glosso and I'll see if I can get it to flower, then I'll post pics. :hihi:


trying to be sneaky!

send me downoi and ill see if i can get it to flower!



zachary908 said:


> Put them back on, dude. They won't hurt anything.


i took them off to see if the ludwigia would grow upright again. im gonna pout them back on to see if i can get the glosso or anything to flower though 



cableguy69846 said:


> I have a 36" dual lamp T5HO fixture. One 10,000K bulb and one 5,000K bulb on for 12 hours a day. They are 39 watts each and all the light makes it into the box. I think it may not be enough though.


i cant imagine 4 t12s being more than 2 t5hos. even with the added 18w cfls


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> I have a 36" dual lamp T5HO fixture. One 10,000K bulb and one 5,000K bulb on for 12 hours a day. They are 39 watts each and all the light makes it into the box. I think it may not be enough though.


 Plenty to grow plants, not sure on flowering though, have you had anything flower yet?

So far I've had the following flower

Lindernia 'India'
Lindernia 'grandiflora' (spelling?)
Rotala Indica
That's all so far.



cableguy69846 said:


> Cover shipping and it's yours.roud:


 I couldn't do that, bro I'd have to give you some cash for it otherwise it wouldn't feel right. I might buy some off of you later down the road, but out of room right now. Plus Sara is sending me some stuff, so I definitely am out of room. :hihi:


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> send me downoi and ill see if i can get it to flower!
> 
> i took them off to see if the ludwigia would grow upright again. im gonna pout them back on to see if i can get the glosso or anything to flower though


I wonder what downoi flowers look like? 

Dude, I'll have to show you what mine does, yours is more upright than mine lol.


----------



## jkan0228

I see that Leroy has a marble in his stomach.... Haha nice close ups of the stems!


----------



## 150EH

That is faster and I've never done it like that, but once it said


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Plenty to grow plants, not sure on flowering though, have you had anything flower yet?
> 
> So far I've had the following flower
> 
> Lindernia 'India'
> Lindernia 'grandiflora' (spelling?)
> Rotala Indica
> That's all so far.
> 
> 
> I couldn't do that, bro I'd have to give you some cash for it otherwise it wouldn't feel right. I might buy some off of you later down the road, but out of room right now. Plus Sara is sending me some stuff, so I definitely am out of room. :hihi:


Have not had anything flower yet.:icon_cry: They all grow like crazy but now flowers. I want to try a small setup with the little 12 inch light I have once I change the light on the smaller tub, and use just dirt like you have in your tank. I am thinking it will flower then.

When you are ready, let me know. I usually let the stuff go cheap. $5 for a golf ball sized chunk minus the dirt and it is $6 to ship it. I am not really worried about the $5 though. It grows like crazy for me. If you really want some, let me know. I am glad to share.roud: Bob got the stuff he has from me for some plants, and I got it from Rich a while back. That stuff is a weed.


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> Have not had anything flower yet.:icon_cry: They all grow like crazy but now flowers. I want to try a small setup with the little 12 inch light I have once I change the light on the smaller tub, and use just dirt like you have in your tank. I am thinking it will flower then.
> 
> When you are ready, let me know. I usually let the stuff go cheap. $5 for a golf ball sized chunk minus the dirt and it is $6 to ship it. I am not really worried about the $5 though. It grows like crazy for me. If you really want some, let me know. I am glad to share.roud: Bob got the stuff he has from me for some plants, and I got it from Rich a while back. That stuff is a weed.


I'd say if you up your lighting you will get some flowers. What is your current emersed grow list?

I'll let you know, bro. Maybe when I get room for some we can to a trade for emersed plants.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> I'd say if you up your lighting you will get some flowers. What is your current emersed grow list?
> 
> I'll let you know, bro. Maybe when I get room for some we can to a trade for emersed plants.


Works for me.roud:

Current list is, In the large container with the T5 lighting:

Glosso
HC
Crypt wendtii 'Red'
A bunch of crypts I just got and need to transition
Alternanthera ficoidea

Smaller container

H. corymbrosa 'stricta'
Argentine Sword
H. polysperma 'rosanervig' - Sunset hygro
L. rotundifolia 'varigated'
DHG
DHG 'belem'
Crypt parva
and a couple crypts I got from Chad that need to grow new leaves to be ID'd.

I am pretty sure there is still some java fern in there and a piece of anubias too.


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> I wonder what downoi flowers look like?
> 
> Dude, I'll have to show you what mine does, yours is more upright than mine lol.


If that means you'll post pics, then yes! I get the feeling mine is just starting to get low and soon it will be really low. But I dont really care now. I'm dedicated to trying to get some glosso flowers!


----------



## zachary908

How is the belem going? I may grab some of that from you to start farming it someday!

I'll try to think off my current list off the top of my head..

Anubias Nana
Anubuas Nana 'Petite'
Pogostemon Helferi
Hygrophila Corymbosa 'kompakt'
Hygrophila Bold
Hygrophila Polypsperma
Lindernia 'India'
Lindernia Grandiflora
Ludwigia Repens
Rotala Rotudifolia
Rotala 'Gia lai'
Bacopa Caroliniana
Bacopa sp. Japan
Bacopa lanigera
Diodia virginia
Perscaria kawagenom
Hyptis Lorentziana
Dwarf hair grass
Riccia Fluitans
Persicaria praetermissa
Persicaria 'porto velho'
Unknown Ludwigia (Possibly Ludwigia cf. suffruticosa)

I know I'm missing a few... :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

jkan0228 said:


> I see that Leroy has a marble in his stomach.... Haha nice close ups of the stems!


That's kind of exactly what it look like, sadly. Thanks a lot


----------



## orchidman

150EH said:


> That is faster and I've never done it like that, but once it said on each side and the next way had the little bits of info under the photo.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Only takes me 3-4 clicks :proud:


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> Have not had anything flower yet.:icon_cry: They all grow like crazy but now flowers. I want to try a small setup with the little 12 inch light I have once I change the light on the smaller tub, and use just dirt like you have in your tank. I am thinking it will flower then.
> 
> When you are ready, let me know. I usually let the stuff go cheap. $5 for a golf ball sized chunk minus the dirt and it is $6 to ship it. I am not really worried about the $5 though. It grows like crazy for me. If you really want some, let me know. I am glad to share.roud: Bob got the stuff he has from me for some plants, and I got it from Rich a while back. That stuff is a weed.


And the stuff I traded him I accidentally killed!


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> How is the belem going? I may grab some of that from you to start farming it someday!
> 
> I'll try to think off my current list off the top of my head..
> 
> Anubias Nana
> Anubuas Nana 'Petite'
> Pogostemon Helferi
> Hygrophila Corymbosa 'kompakt'
> Hygrophila Bold
> Hygrophila Polypsperma
> Lindernia 'India'
> Lindernia Grandiflora
> Ludwigia Repens
> Rotala Rotudifolia
> Rotala 'Gia lai'
> Bacopa Caroliniana
> Bacopa sp. Japan
> Bacopa lanigera
> Diodia virginia
> Perscaria kawagenom
> Hyptis Lorentziana
> Dwarf hair grass
> Riccia Fluitans
> Persicaria praetermissa
> Persicaria 'porto velho'
> Unknown Ludwigia (Possibly Ludwigia cf. suffruticosa)
> 
> I know I'm missing a few... :hihi:


Just added the DHG 'Belem' today. Put some in the 2 gallon hex too. I got a bunch of it from nilocg on here. He sent me a 2 in x 2 in patch, and I totally didn't need that much. There are a few more plants I want to get, but I need to wait till I have a rack going. Shooting for the spring. Then I really want to branch out and get a lot more carpet plants and some mosses if I can.

And what a list. You for got to list the Downoi?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> And the stuff I traded him I accidentally killed!


Lol. It happens. The bacopa is bouncing back though. Now I just have to replant it. Lol.


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> How is the belem going? I may grab some of that from you to start farming it someday!
> 
> I'll try to think off my current list off the top of my head..
> 
> Anubias Nana
> Anubuas Nana 'Petite'
> Pogostemon Helferi
> Hygrophila Corymbosa 'kompakt'
> Hygrophila Bold
> Hygrophila Polypsperma
> Lindernia 'India'
> Lindernia Grandiflora
> Ludwigia Repens
> Rotala Rotudifolia
> Rotala 'Gia lai'
> Bacopa Caroliniana
> Bacopa sp. Japan
> Bacopa lanigera
> Diodia virginia
> Perscaria kawagenom
> Hyptis Lorentziana
> Dwarf hair grass
> Riccia Fluitans
> Persicaria praetermissa
> Persicaria 'porto velho'
> Unknown Ludwigia (Possibly Ludwigia cf. suffruticosa)
> 
> I know I'm missing a few... :hihi:


Since we are posting emerged lists. I'll post mine too. Although its puny. Compared to you guys' 

Rotala ramosior
Bacopa monnieri
Ludwigia repens
Anubis afzellii
Dwarf Red lily (or lotus?)
Glosso

Long list huh?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> Since we are posting emerged lists. I'll post mine too. Although its puny. Compared to you guys'
> 
> Rotala ramosior
> Bacopa monnieri
> Ludwigia repens
> Anubis afzellii
> Dwarf Red lily (or lotus?)
> Glosso
> 
> Long list huh?


Lol. Don't worry, that will grow fast. Trust me.roud:


----------



## orchidman

I'm sure it will!  especially with my buddies here on TPT!  you guys are great. 

Changed my avatar btw


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> Dwarf Red lily (or lotus?)


You can grow that emersed? Could I see some pics? :biggrin:




cableguy69846 said:


> Just added the DHG 'Belem' today. Put some in the 2 gallon hex too. I got a bunch of it from nilocg on here. He sent me a 2 in x 2 in patch, and I totally didn't need that much. There are a few more plants I want to get, but I need to wait till I have a rack going. Shooting for the spring. Then I really want to branch out and get a lot more carpet plants and some mosses if I can.
> 
> And what a list. You for got to list the Downoi?


Nice, let me know how it does for you, I'll probably get some from you one day, if I need it sooner I can always grab it from nilocg. What plant do you have your eye on?

And as for the list.. I may be losing my collectoritis in my 75, but i've still got it im my emersed. 

Downoi= Pogostemon helferi. I felt fancy using the scientific. :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> You can grow that emersed? Could I see some pics? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, let me know how it does for you, I'll probably get some from you one day, if I need it sooner I can always grab it from nilocg. What plant do you have your eye on?
> 
> And as for the list.. I may be losing my collectoritis in my 75, but i've still got it im my emersed.
> 
> Downoi= Pogostemon helferi. I felt fancy using the scientific. :hihi:


It should do well judging from the regular DHG. Just will take a while, but I am hoping to speed that up a bit. Maybe new lights next week when I get money.

I am looking at the downoi, of course, and I am really into the carpet plants. Not really sure though, since you used the smart people names.:hihi:


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> I am looking at the downoi, of course, and I am really into the carpet plants. Not really sure though, since you used the smart people names.:hihi:


Yeah, carpet plants = Cash. You outta start farming UG, and downoi. As far as I know no one on this site is farming downoi right now...

To be honest I don't know most of the common names for those plants. :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Yeah, carpet plants = Cash. You outta start farming UG, and downoi. As far as I know no one on this site is farming downoi right now...
> 
> To be honest I don't know most of the common names for those plants. :hihi:


Lol. I don't have a clue on the Latin names. I am getting better now though.

UG is on my list for sure. It may be the next one. I am thinking of getting some from Sara in the spring along with some yellows possibly. What is the other really popular one? S. repens?


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> What is the other really popular one? S. repens?


Yeah, it's popular, but I wouldn't farm it... I think Tom Barr has that covered. I'd farm something that you can't get as easy.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Yeah, it's popular, but I wouldn't farm it... I think Tom Barr has that covered. I'd farm something that you can't get as easy.


This is true. I think I will be focusing on Crypts, mosses, and carpeting plants. Don't want to do the rare crypts though, but a couple of them would be nice. I need to figure out how to get the Parva growing well. It won't do anything for me.


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> You can grow that emersed? Could I see some pics? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, let me know how it does for you, I'll probably get some from you one day, if I need it sooner I can always grab it from nilocg. What plant do you have your eye on?
> 
> And as for the list.. I may be losing my collectoritis in my 75, but i've still got it im my emersed.
> 
> Downoi= Pogostemon helferi. I felt fancy using the scientific. :hihi:


I don't know if you can! I got it from Gordon in an raok and it was all melted. I dont have a place for it in the 10g so I threw all 4 bulbs in the emersed. Looks like there could be growth starting on 1. Idk though maybe it won't grow. I'll trade with anyone who wants it!


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> Yeah, carpet plants = Cash. You outta start farming UG, and downoi. As far as I know no one on this site is farming downoi right now...
> 
> To be honest I don't know most of the common names for those plants. :hihi:


I'd love to start farming stuff. I have an empty 20l and a 30g I could use. But no lights. I need to have money for startup first though. I'd like to do ug and downoi. Hc might be nice too. 

I think when my glosso grows out I'll sell some. But I wouldn't call it hardcore farming.

I'm not really onto crypts as much. Although I am becoming fond of them.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> I'd love to start farming stuff. I have an empty 20l and a 30g I could use. But no lights. I need to have money for startup first though. I'd like to do ug and downoi. Hc might be nice too.
> 
> I think when my glosso grows out I'll sell some. But I wouldn't call it hardcore farming.


Glosso will grow quick, and sell well. Lights are easy at this point. Look into some shop lights from HD, Menards, or Lowes. You should be able to get them pretty cheap that way. And both of those tanks would be perfect for a small scale plant farm.

I wasn't really into crypts either, until I saw what they looked like when they are healthy, now I love them.


----------



## orchidman

That's what I'm hoping. I have like 0 money right not though. In the summer I'll definitely be able to set a bunch of stuff up outside though! I have room under my t12s for a smallish storage container if I get something I wanna farm I'll put it in there  but now I gotta get a plant to put in there.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> That's what I'm hoping. I have like 0 money right not though. In the summer I'll definitely be able to set a bunch of stuff up outside though! I have room under my t12s for a smallish storage container if I get something I wanna farm I'll put it in there  but now I gotta get a plant to put in there.


Just be patient, it will all happen. I am planning on a couple of outdoor projects as well this summer. What size storage container could you fit?


----------



## orchidman

Idk like 6"x12" maybe. I can think of all kinds of cool things that would be cool in there. 

We should go into business together this summer roud:

Speaking of crypts. I used to hate stems so my tastes change!


----------



## orchidman

Maybe i should just move the glosso all over therev? What do you think. The only thing is that 1. I'd have plant it again. And 2. It would have to re-establish.


----------



## orchidman

Did a wc and maintainance today. I trimmed the glosso which was growing skyward. And I moved all the bacopa to the back left hand corner so it's not split. Next wc I'll trim the bottoms off the ludwigia and plant the tops again.


----------



## upngo.mp

Your betta is not getting fatter. He has dropsy. (Maybe hes dead already?)


----------



## orchidman

when i said fatter, i meant bigger. im not so sure its dropsy though. in most cases doesnt dropsy kill pretty quickly? and my betta doesnt have any raised scales.

still think its dropsy? it would be, but i'd expect him to be dead by now.


----------



## orchidman

So I'm thinking tablet the scape. Honking about the bacopa bush back left, ludwigia bush back right-center, and rotala macrandra on the right of the bacopa left of the ludwigia. And I'll keep the glosso and Anubis where they are. 

As for height I think I'll have the bacopa monnieri be tallest, followed by ludwigia repens 2nd tallest, with rotala Macrandra the shortest. 

Do you guys think in need something between the glosso and the main stems? Like a midground thing?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> So I'm thinking tablet the scape. Honking about the bacopa bush back left, ludwigia bush back right-center, and rotala macrandra on the right of the bacopa left of the ludwigia. And I'll keep the glosso and Anubis where they are.
> 
> As for height I think I'll have the bacopa monnieri be tallest, followed by ludwigia repens 2nd tallest, with rotala Macrandra the shortest.
> 
> Do you guys think in need something between the glosso and the main stems? Like a midground thing?


I think you should leave the scape as is. Just let it grow in a bit more and you should be good.


----------



## orchidman

well i already moved the bacopa when i did my WC yesterday. and now there is a gap on the right of the ludwigia. so ill just shift it over a tiny bit. to fill the gap. then when i have extras, make the ludwigia bush larger and spread to the left. all i really would change is adding rotala mac.

do you think i need a transition plant though?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> well i already moved the bacopa when i did my WC yesterday. and now there is a gap on the right of the ludwigia. so ill just shift it over a tiny bit. to fill the gap. then when i have extras, make the ludwigia bush larger and spread to the left. all i really would change is adding rotala mac.
> 
> do you think i need a transition plant though?


Nah. I think the rocks do well as a transition for that tank. If you add any more plants, you may be looking at too much of a jungle.


----------



## orchidman

i changed the rocks up too. the ones before werent "amazing" these one arent really amazing either. but they look better and will provide a better backbone for the tank. i actually only changed two, the two bigger ones on the left. 

i just stick with this plan for now then 

today i officially started dosing! 

sun, tues,thurs - 1/8tsp KNO3, 1/32 tsp KH2PO4

mon,wed,fri- 1/32 CSM+B

i also won an raok for some rootmedic custom caps. i have no idea what to get in them, so i just told him to put whatever he though would be best for inert substrate


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i changed the rocks up too. the ones before werent "amazing" these one arent really amazing either. but they look better and will provide a better backbone for the tank. i actually only changed two, the two bigger ones on the left.
> 
> i just stick with this plan for now then
> 
> today i officially started dosing!
> 
> sun, tues,thurs - 1/8tsp KNO3, 1/32 tsp KH2PO4
> 
> mon,wed,fri- 1/32 CSM+B
> 
> i also won an raok for some rootmedic custom caps. i have no idea what to get in them, so i just told him to put whatever he though would be best for inert substrate


Nice. When do we get a new FTS?


----------



## orchidman

um. either tuesday or saturday. probably saturday. because right now it doesnt look so hot, but there is NO ALGAE! knock on wood!

seriously though, on the back left corener there is a super thick awesome bush of bacopa monnieri, and to the right of the center is a patch of ludwigia repens. it could be thicker, and tits mains roots and ugly leaves on the bottom 6" of the stem. the tops are nice though. and i took out those stems of rotala rotundifolia and bacopa monnieri that were just sticks. i threw them in the emersed


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> um. either tuesday or saturday. probably saturday. because right now it doesnt look so hot, but there is NO ALGAE! knock on wood!
> 
> seriously though, on the back left corener there is a super thick awesome bush of bacopa monnieri, and to the right of the center is a patch of ludwigia repens. it could be thicker, and tits mains roots and ugly leaves on the bottom 6" of the stem. the tops are nice though. and i took out those stems of rotala rotundifolia and bacopa monnieri that were just sticks. i threw them in the emersed


I will be waiting. Lol.


----------



## orchidman

okay, haha! it will probably be on saturday, because i might go dancing tuesday 


my hydrometer broke too, the white foam thing that goes in the swing arm fell out. idk how to fix it. i need to call the company but idk if i want to worry about it i might just buy a new one


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> okay, haha! it will probably be on saturday, because i might go dancing tuesday
> 
> 
> my hydrometer broke too, the white foam thing that goes in the swing arm fell out. idk how to fix it. i need to call the company but idk if i want to worry about it i might just buy a new one


Dancing? Lol.

Just get a new one. It may not be worth fixing.


----------



## orchidman

yeah dancing 

yeha, it was only like $8 or something. but idk if i should call the company and complain. i havent had it that long at all.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> yeah dancing
> 
> yeha, it was only like $8 or something. but idk if i should call the company and complain. i havent had it that long at all.


I wouldn't bother for an $8 product. They will probably tell you to take a hike in a nice sorta way.


----------



## orchidman

i dunno i just feel like getting mad at someone. haha. i probably wont. its not worth it. haah


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i dunno i just feel like getting mad at someone. haha. i probably wont. its not worth it. haah


It usually never is. Lol.


----------



## orchidman

lol.  i really dont want to go out and buy one though. haha. im broke


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> lol.  i really dont want to go out and buy one though. haha. im broke


See what they say then. Can't hurt. The worst they will do is tell you no.


----------



## Bahugo

I want pics.


----------



## orchidman

youll get your pics! tuesday or saturday!  didnt i already say that, silly?


----------



## green_valley

Yeah, we need pictures Bob.


----------



## orchidman

the harrassment is getting to me! haha but so is the schoolwork! so maybe tuesday. but probably saturday. sorry. just use your imagination 


so how was your weekend?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> the harrassment is getting to me! haha but so is the schoolwork! so maybe tuesday. but probably saturday. sorry. just use your imagination
> 
> 
> so how was your weekend?


My weekend would be better if you would post some pictures.:hihi: (Sorry, had to twist the knife a little more.:biggrin


----------



## orchidman

hhahaha!!!! nice try!  i can post old pictures 


so other than my lack of pictures how was it? or do you just love me enough not to think of anything else?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> hhahaha!!!! nice try!  i can post old pictures
> 
> 
> so other than my lack of pictures how was it? or do you just love me enough not to think of anything else?


Lol. It was good. Took my daughter to a Cinderella Ball. Had a good time.


----------



## orchidman

OoOh sounds fun 

how was everyone else's?

mine was pretty good 

i had 4 hours of volleyball practice friday, saturday i did tank stuff, and cleanup my room, and avoided homework. and today i saw a chick flik with my mom and had youthgroup.


----------



## jkan0228

I spent 6 hours from noon to 6 today doing homework for AP.... Actually wasn't so bad since I was goofing off half the time..
Can we have an updated pic please???


----------



## orchidman

What HE ap what?

Since you asked nicely I'll get a picture from my iPod. But it will nt be a nice picture I can tell you that. But it is a picture. 

Here is another orchid while you wait


You can call be Bob


----------



## cableguy69846

How many orchids do you have man?


----------



## orchidman

About 50


----------



## jkan0228

Jusy seems like a bit out of focus. Haha it's APUSH. AP US history...


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> About 50


Dang man. I think I would die from the pollen. That is why I like fish tanks. Not allergic to them.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

Actually, one of the things that makes orchids special is their pollen. They have pollen "packages"if you will. Usually two-four per flower. And they can be pollinated by bugs, moths, and the like. So the pollen stays in the packages the whole time. Doesn't fly all over the place. So no allergies.


----------



## cableguy69846

Maybe I could keep orchids. The tank looks good man. I like the new layout.

It looks like to foresty mountain peaks. It is awesome.


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> Maybe I could keep orchids. The tank looks good man. I like the new layout.
> 
> It looks like to foresty mountain peaks. It is awesome.


I'm sure you could!

Thanks. In the future I want me ludwigia to be exactly where it is, but filling up all the way to the right hand side.


----------



## orchidman




----------



## nonconductive

nice looking flowers bob!


----------



## orchidman

Thanks! The yellow one smells good! How was your Monday?


----------



## chad320

Your orchids are AMAZING Bob! Mine are tired looking and theyre only Phals. I would move your L. repens around you heater to try and hide it some  and put on a background. It looks good. Nice and healthy!


----------



## orchidman

chad320 said:


> Your orchids are AMAZING Bob! Mine are tired looking and theyre only Phals. I would move your L. repens around you heater to try and hide it some  and put on a background. It looks good. Nice and healthy!


Thanks so much chad!! I live my chids!

Yep that's what I'm planning on! Although eventually I want the l repens to be large enough to cover from the right Wall to the current leftmost L repens


----------



## orchidman

co2 is out. i wasted alot trying to figure it out. so i turned the light off and i have DIY co2 going. but the yeast i used sat in the warmth for like a long time, so most is dead. but a few bubbles still come out. i really home it holds over until i can get it filled again!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> co2 is out. i wasted alot trying to figure it out. so i turned the light off and i have DIY co2 going. but the yeast i used sat in the warmth for like a long time, so most is dead. but a few bubbles still come out. i really home it holds over until i can get it filled again!


When you getting it filled again?


----------



## orchidman

idk. hopefully soon. but probably not this week. maybe possibly wednesday. not sure though.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> idk. hopefully soon. but probably not this week. maybe possibly wednesday. not sure though.


That is a lot of maybe's. You may want to go get a few packets of yeast just to be safe.


----------



## orchidman

haha.. if i keep the lights off will it be okay for this week?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> haha.. if i keep the lights off will it be okay for this week?


Your plants might melt due to no light. Maybe try a reduced photoperiod?


----------



## orchidman

okay, like 4 hours? thats half. or more?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> okay, like 4 hours? thats half. or more?


Maybe try 6 to start, and go from there. Or just leave it alone, and run the DIY CO2 and see what it does.


----------



## orchidman

well im scared the diy co2 wont be that good if most of the yeast is dead. ill see if i can get some


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> well im scared the diy co2 wont be that good if most of the yeast is dead. ill see if i can get some


It would be better than nothing. And you don't want to take away too much of what the plants need. They will survive and grow without CO2, but take that and light away, and you may off them.


----------



## orchidman

im also afraid of getting wacko algae from it too. thoughts about algae from no co2?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> im also afraid of getting wacko algae from it too. thoughts about algae from no co2?


Not really sure. I would say just watch for it and pull it out as soon as you see it. You are going to get algae no matter what you do without CO2.


----------



## orchidman

i just thought with less light the co2 missing wouldnt be as bad. the diy co2 i have hooked up now is coming out some, but not much.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i just thought with less light the co2 missing wouldnt be as bad. the diy co2 i have hooked up now is coming out some, but not much.


Just give it some time. It may take a while to settle down a bit. Mine usually runs funny for a few hours when I first set it up.


----------



## orchidman

okay, we'll see. i will see if i can at least get some fresh yeast soon.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> okay, we'll see. i will see if i can at least get some fresh yeast soon.


That may be the solution right there.


----------



## orchidman

hhaha i forgot about being able to get fresh yeast  im so tired right now! just finished my paper for class tomorrow! now i just have 20 history questions to do. then a shower and bedtime!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> hhaha i forgot about being able to get fresh yeast  im so tired right now! just finished my paper for class tomorrow! now i just have 20 history questions to do. then a shower and bedtime!


Lol. It happens to all of us.:hihi:

Good luck on the homework.


----------



## AquaStudent

I hope the homework went well. It does happen to all of us.

How is the salty tank doing? I want to try to set one up this winter although my mother will probably be very upset about it.


----------



## orchidman

Homework went well! I was in bed at 3:30. Okay so it didn't go well, but it wasn't bad! 

Salty tank is going well all healthy Cerritos are cleaning some diatoms too!

Its ready for fish and corals but I'm broke. My hydrometer broke too. The weight on the swing arm fell out. So I gotta buy a new one. And I have like no money and I'm taking my friend to a dance Friday and we are going out to dinner before. So I gotta find money somewhere


----------



## AquaStudent

well...there's always bank robbery, selling blood, and a couple of other things that I'm not going to suggest on this forum.

I just emailed my old summer job boss and asked for some hours for this winter. Hooray 4:30 am alarms.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> Homework went well! I was in bed at 3:30. Okay so it didn't go well, but it wasn't bad!
> 
> Salty tank is going well all healthy Cerritos are cleaning some diatoms too!
> 
> Its ready for fish and corals but I'm broke. My hydrometer broke too. The weight on the swing arm fell out. So I gotta buy a new one. And I have like no money and I'm taking my friend to a dance Friday and we are going out to dinner before. So I gotta find money somewhere





AquaStudent said:


> well...there's always bank robbery, selling blood, and a couple of other things that I'm not going to suggest on this forum.
> 
> I just emailed my old summer job boss and asked for some hours for this winter. Hooray 4:30 am alarms.


Go to Mexico and sell a kidney. You have 2. It's cool.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

AquaStudent said:


> well...there's always bank robbery, selling blood, and a couple of other things that I'm not going to suggest on this forum.
> 
> I just emailed my old summer job boss and asked for some hours for this winter. Hooray 4:30 am alarms.


i could try that!

im working on a job, so we'll see. you have to be 18 to work at express, i feel like i knew this already though, haha. idk why i forgot



cableguy69846 said:


> Go to Mexico and sell a kidney. You have 2. It's cool.:hihi:


ya know, the organ black market is a boomin business!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i could try that!
> 
> im working on a job, so we'll see. you have to be 18 to work at express, i feel like i knew this already though, haha. idk why i forgot
> 
> 
> 
> ya know, the organ black market is a boomin business!


GOOD! I got a spare kidney and some liver I don't use. I am sure I could scare up a few extra parts as well. Lol.:thumbsup:


----------



## orchidman

fingers and toes count? haha!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> fingers and toes count? haha!


Lol. Yes they do.:thumbsup:


----------



## orchidman

well then i dont really need 10!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> well then i dont really need 10!


Lol. Just don't give up your thumbs. There are mammals out there that would kill for them. ROFL!!!


----------



## orchidman

i know! i have to keep in mine what fingers i use for the everyday things. typing on TPT, eating, trimming plants, and picking my nose. basically the necessities of life! 

since i got some ipod pics for you the other day, ill get new pics on saturday if i trim.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i know! i have to keep in mine what fingers i use for the everyday things. typing on TPT, eating, trimming plants, and picking my nose. basically the necessities of life!
> 
> since i got some ipod pics for you the other day, ill get new pics on saturday if i trim.


Nice.


----------



## orchidman

Yep that's only like 3 days. You guys can tough it!


----------



## jkan0228

Lol that just made my night....

My life: TPT,APE, food and studying. All at the same timeee.


----------



## orchidman

yepp! me too basically! haha i have no life!


----------



## orchidman

so some of the glosso is melting after the trim. i think i trimmed the right a little bit too low, thats where most of the melting is. that plus the lack of co2 for a day and a half there.

thanksfully hte yeast "woke up" so now my drop checker is green. not yellow green, but better than blue.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> so some of the glosso is melting after the trim. i think i trimmed the right a little bit too low, thats where most of the melting is. that plus the lack of co2 for a day and a half there.
> 
> thanksfully hte yeast "woke up" so now my drop checker is green. not yellow green, but better than blue.


How bad is the melt, is it a few leaves or a whole patch?


----------



## orchidman

It's plugs mixed in. But the rigt side is maybe 67% melted the left is maybe 67% good


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> It's plugs mixed in. But the rigt side is maybe 67% melted the left is maybe 67% good


In that case, I would blame the CO2 for sure. It should bounce back though. Just make sure to trim the mealty stuff off of it.


----------



## 150EH

Your chat just got me thinking, I shouldn't have used that highly fertilized water in the Nano and thank God the light was weak or I would already have an algae outbreak. I was thinking water from a mature tank would be better but forgot about all the fertilizer.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Your chat just got me thinking, I shouldn't have used that highly fertilized water in the Nano and thank God the light was weak or I would already have an algae outbreak. I was thinking water from a mature tank would be better but forgot about all the fertilizer.


Yikes. I think we all missed that one. Start changing a bit out at a time on the nano. Should be fine.


----------



## orchidman

Yeah. Im getting new co2 today. Woohooo


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> Yeah. Im getting new co2 today. Woohooo


*hits "like" button*


----------



## orchidman

Me too! I need to get a hydrometer too 

On a totally off topic note, I finally found a nice red dress shirt! took me 6 stores!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> Me too! I need to get a hydrometer too
> 
> On a totally off topic note, I finally found a nice red dress shirt! took me 6 stores!


Why red?


----------



## orchidman

Had To match my date. Dance is tomorrow. I'm excited haha!

I seriously tried on a million shirt haha!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> Had To match my date. Dance is tomorrow. I'm excited haha!


Nice. Have fun man.:thumbsup:


----------



## orchidman

yep. i will


----------



## nonconductive

dance? bob you're going to be swooning all those chicks.


----------



## orchidman

cant resist the volleyball thighs!

i already have a date, so no swooning necessary 

so yeah, i went to take the co2 off today and it started hissing. found out i had the one piece backwards set it up correctly and it worked. YAY. except the pressure gauge still read 0, idk why. maybe its clogged ro broken

well now the bubbles stopped coming out i took off the regulator and pushed the pin, not hissing or anything. so now im positive its empty. but its too late to fill it. so saturday ill get it filled

the diy should hold it over till then though.


----------



## orchidman

booger is sending me an RAOK package  i should be getting


- Mega sized Bolbitis heudelotii
- Staurogyne Repens
- Red Ludwigia (the type that Tom Barr sells)
- H. Pinifininininitada (whatever)
- Rotala Colorata
- Christmas Moss

i should be using most, except the bolbitis and maybe the moss. the extras will go into my emersed


----------



## orchidman

^^reply 1,850! good job guys!

i just trimmed and replatned the ludwigia repens. once it orients it will look good! im gonna get pics now!. the bacopa monnieri is growing well too! soon it will get trimmed.

i threw the ugle bottom stems in the emersed. speaking of which, its growing great! especially the glosso and ludwigia. the ludwigia creeps so i basically have 2 carpets! haha! 

i got some real yeast for diy to hold me over until i get co2. ill get co2 wednesday maybe, because dit will be fine till then. i actually have plants pearling right now! 

i started dowing officially today! yay

im SUPER STOKED for the plants that are coming in! thanks for the christmas gift booger! especially the red ludwigia. but im really excited about the others too, especially hygro pinnifatididontknowtidada, and the stuarogyne repens, and the rotala colorata! and everything else!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> ^^reply 1,850! good job guys!
> 
> i just trimmed and replatned the ludwigia repens. once it orients it will look good! im gonna get pics now!. the bacopa monnieri is growing well too! soon it will get trimmed.
> 
> i threw the ugle bottom stems in the emersed. speaking of which, its growing great! especially the glosso and ludwigia. the ludwigia creeps so i basically have 2 carpets! haha!
> 
> i got some real yeast for diy to hold me over until i get co2. ill get co2 wednesday maybe, because dit will be fine till then. i actually have plants pearling right now!
> 
> i started dowing officially today! yay
> 
> im SUPER STOKED for the plants that are coming in! thanks for the christmas gift booger! especially the red ludwigia. but im really excited about the others too, especially hygro pinnifatididontknowtidada, and the stuarogyne repens, and the rotala colorata! and everything else!


Lol. A little excited man?:hihi:

How was the dance man?


----------



## orchidman

uhhh YEAH! i am  

the dance was great! we both a had a great time and i wish it didnt end so fast!

and i won a dance off with my dougie skills and got a $10 giftcard to a cafe!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> uhhh YEAH! i am
> 
> the dance was great! we both a had a great time and i wish it didnt end so fast!
> 
> and i won a dance off with my dougie skills and got a $10 giftcard to a cafe!


Lol. I get that way about plants too. It is the nerd in us.

Nice man. The only dance off I have ever won was "Drunkest Dancer" at your local kegger.roud:


----------



## orchidman

yep yep yep! where is zach? i bumped this up for him! haha

seeing as im 16, no i havent one that one!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> yep yep yep! where is zach? i bumped this up for him! haha
> 
> seeing as im 16, no i havent one that one!


Lol. Don't enter that one. The only thing you "win" is one heck of a headache the next day and possibly no memory of it (although that may not be a bad thing).:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

haha! i dont plan on it!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> haha! i dont plan on it!


roud:

Ok. Where are these pics you promised?


----------



## orchidman

i said im getting them they are coming!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i said im getting them they are coming!


Sorry. I will wait patiently now.:biggrin:


----------



## orchidman

now im eating a salad. then pics


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> now im eating a salad. then pics


*headdesk*

You're killin me smalls! You're killin me!


----------



## orchidman

sorry haha gotta eat!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> sorry haha gotta eat!


Contemplating some pizza rolls myself.:biggrin:


----------



## orchidman

MMMM I had a healthy salad. gotta stay/get in shape. is it bad i feel fat after a salad? haha


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> MMMM I had a healthy salad. gotta stay/get in shape. is it bad i feel fat after a salad? haha


Not really sure. Lol. How big was the salad?


----------



## orchidman

not that big, lol. maybe something to do with the homemade snicker doodle i had before


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> not that big, lol. maybe something to do with the homemade snicker doodle i had before


That could be.:icon_lol:


----------



## orchidman

lol! got pics of the tank. now im shooting my orchids quick then ill post


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> lol! got pics of the tank. now im shooting my orchids quick then ill post


:biggrin:


----------



## orchidman

yepp


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> booger is sending me an RAOK package  i should be getting
> 
> 
> - Mega sized Bolbitis heudelotii
> - Staurogyne Repens
> - Red Ludwigia (the type that Tom Barr sells)
> - H. Pinifininininitada (whatever)
> - Rotala Colorata
> - Christmas Moss
> 
> i should be using most, except the bolbitis and maybe the moss. the extras will go into my emersed



NICE! I saw that RAOK and was hoping someone deserving would get it. Can't wait to see the new plants, bro!


----------



## orchidman

me either, cant wait!! 

depending on how much i get, id like to add the red ludwigia to the scape. any idea where i should?

i also think that rotala colorata would look nice on the right of the bacopa.

i wanna add the H. pinifatidata to the scape too. idk where to incorporate it though

ideas?


----------



## orchidman

sorry the pics took so long. hopefully this will help my journal stay alive roud:

the only thing i did was trim the _Ludwigia repens[/I and replant the tops in the corner. i put the bottoms in the emersed for fun.

all pics with no flash! they arent as good as last week. but ive run out of new things in the tank to take pics of!

FTS before.


_DSC0104.jpg by orchidman10, on flickr

FTS after. i moved all the Bacopa monnieri to the back left corner, and i removed the straggly stems of Rotala rotundifolia and Bacopa monnieri and i also trimmed the glosso way back.


DSC_0002.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

Ludwigia repens bush

DSC_0003.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


nice Bacopa monnieri bush!


DSC_0004.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

side shot. from the right. i really like this!


DSC_0005.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

Anubias nana pearling


DSC_0006.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

glosso carpet after trim. the good side


DSC_0008.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

the bad side


DSC_0009.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

Bacopa monnieri


DSC_0011.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr_


----------



## orchidman

and of course, some orchid eye candy!

Phal. long pride 'green pixie' this one had two spikes, but we used the other spike for a corsage and boutonier for my friends for the dance last friday. 








[/url] DSC_0016.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr[/IMG]

Lc angel heart 'hihimanu' am/aos. posted this one before, but now all 5 blooms are open


DSC_0019.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

odcdm sunlight 'hilo honey'


DSC_0021.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0023.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

Bc kosh wallis 'paradise' this one has 2 buds waiting their turn!


DSC_0028.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## sewingalot

Wow. These pictures are incredibly sharp and gorgeous. I am not sulking away at my lack of photography skills. :hihi: The tank is looking fantastic, all the new growth is healthy and pleasant. Pretty soon, your leggy stems will be a thing of the past. Leroy looks like he is about to pop! I wonder if he has a growth given he is still eating and not acting like he has the traditional dropsy.


----------



## cableguy69846

Everything looks good man. Love the bacopa bush.


----------



## orchidman

sewingalot said:


> Wow. These pictures are incredibly sharp and gorgeous. I am not sulking away at my lack of photography skills. :hihi: The tank is looking fantastic, all the new growth is healthy and pleasant. Pretty soon, your leggy stems will be a thing of the past. Leroy looks like he is about to pop! I wonder if he has a growth given he is still eating and not acting like he has the traditional dropsy.


thanks so much sara! its so much easier to take photos of plants that arent in the water! the pics of aquatic plants i have arent very good. im lucky to have such great flowers to photograph! and such great friends to share them with!

leggy stems ARE a thing of the past :icon_mrgr hopefully! the bacopa, in the words of ADG people, "sparkles" i just looks healthy and happy! wish my glosso would be nicer though!

yeah, i really dont know whats wrong with him! he is happy. but not so healthy. a growth seems like it might be what it is. other than that, idk. ive had him for a long time. maybe like 6-8 months? 

im soo excited for my plant package! shuld be here tomorrow or wednesday!


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> Everything looks good man. Love the bacopa bush.


thanks cable!


----------



## orchidman

orchidman said:


> sorry the pics took so long. hopefully this will help my journal stay alive roud:
> 
> the only thing i did was trim the _Ludwigia repens[/I and replant the tops in the corner. i put the bottoms in the emersed for fun.
> 
> all pics with no flash! they arent as good as last week. but ive run out of new things in the tank to take pics of!
> 
> FTS before.
> 
> 
> _DSC0104.jpg by orchidman10, on flickr
> 
> FTS after. i moved all the Bacopa monnieri to the back left corner, and i removed the straggly stems of Rotala rotundifolia and Bacopa monnieri and i also trimmed the glosso way back.
> 
> 
> DSC_0002.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr
> 
> Ludwigia repens bush
> 
> DSC_0003.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr
> 
> 
> nice Bacopa monnieri bush!
> 
> 
> DSC_0004.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr
> 
> side shot. from the right. i really like this!
> 
> 
> DSC_0005.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr
> 
> Anubias nana pearling
> 
> 
> DSC_0006.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr
> 
> glosso carpet after trim. the good side
> 
> 
> DSC_0008.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr
> 
> the bad side
> 
> 
> DSC_0009.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr
> 
> Bacopa monnieri
> 
> 
> DSC_0011.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr_


_

bringing this up to page 126!_


----------



## orchidman

plants are here!!! im so happy 

super fast. they are a little cold, and i was scared, but i just opened the red ludwigia and its fine  a bit on the dry side but i just spritzed them and they are great!

the red ludwigia is so different shape wise compared to the ludwigia repens, i can use both in the scape i think! where should i put it?

off to open the rest!


----------



## zachary908

Everything looks good, Bob!


----------



## limeslide

I'm green with envy! You've done a great job on this tank, and i'm really amazed at how long you've been keeping this thread up. If only I could be like you. xD 
I've tried multiple blogs but they always end up either one: ignored, or two: I just ignore them LOL.


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> Everything looks good, Bob!


thanks! the plants are here!!!!

i got 9 stems of red ludwigia!!!!    is this called ludwigia sp. red?

i also got a 2ft mother stem of Hygrophylla pinnifatidata

some emersed S. repens

a few stems of rotala colorata

and a HUGE bolbitis!


----------



## orchidman

limeslide said:


> I'm green with envy! You've done a great job on this tank, and i'm really amazed at how long you've been keeping this thread up. If only I could be like you. xD
> I've tried multiple blogs but they always end up either one: ignored, or two: I just ignore them LOL.


thank you! very much! 

it helps to have a "posse"! we comment on each others threads and pester each other for pictures. haha this hobby would be so much less fun without friends!


----------



## orchidman

ive been toying with a scape idea. any help? i thought of one, but cant think of anyhting else. im going to to bleach dip the plants, hopefully i dont kill them this time. if you have an idea let me know please so i can get started!


----------



## orchidman

vert by orchidman10, on Flickr

red is the red ludwigia ( duh)

dark green is H pinifdifiata ( anyone actually know what it is?)

and light green is S. repens. 

not sure about the S. repens. i dont have alot so it might be better to make a small bush somehwere instead.

not sure about everything else either


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> vert by orchidman10, on Flickr
> 
> red is the red ludwigia ( duh)
> 
> dark green is H pinifdifiata ( anyone actually know what it is?)
> 
> and light green is S. repens.
> 
> not sure about the S. repens. i dont have alot so it might be better to make a small bush somehwere instead.
> 
> not sure about everything else either


I think it will work great.


----------



## orchidman

i actually think i will do the S. repens in a small bush but otherwise the same


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i actually think i will do the S. repens in a small bush but otherwise the same


That might be better to get it to grow out some. You can throw a couple in the emersed setup too.


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> That might be better to get it to grow out some. You can throw a couple in the emersed setup too.


not sure i have enough for emersed and submersed...

here is an overhead layout of what im planning. i like it now.

idk why its so small. 

1- bacopa monnieri
2-red ludwigia
3-Hygro pinifatida
4-ludwigia repens
5-anubias nana
6-stuarogyn repens
7-glosso carpet


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> not sure i have enough for emersed and submersed...
> 
> here is an overhead layout of what im planning. i like it now.
> 
> idk why its so small.
> 
> 1- bacopa monnieri
> 2-red ludwigia
> 3-Hygro pinifatida
> 4-ludwigia repens
> 5-anubias nana
> 6-stuarogyn repens
> 7-glosso carpet


Looks good man. Now stop drawing and get to planting. Lol.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

working on it! i just have to plant the s. repens in the 10g yet. and then the bolbitis and the rotala colorata in the emersed


----------



## orchidman

got everyhting planted. there was enough S. repens to make a nice patch in the 10g, but not enough to put it in the emersed. i dont think if have room in the emersed anyways!

the redu ludwigia is RED!  it just needs to orient, i put 2 stems in the emersed too. so after a few trimmings, i will have a a good sized bush. 

the hygro needs to reorient as well, and bush out some. how do i do this with this plant? trim like a normal stem?


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Wow. 127 pages. Your orchids looks awesome. I saw a really nice orchid in the store the other day. It was blue a really nice medium almost florescent blue....it was like $40.00 for a little stem though.


----------



## orchidman

shrimpnmoss said:


> Wow. 127 pages. Your orchids looks awesome. I saw a really nice orchid in the store the other day. It was blue a really nice medium almost florescent blue....it was like $40.00 for a little stem though.


thanks!

did the orchid look like this? http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&h...6&tbnw=218&start=0&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0 if it did, then the blue is fake they inject it into the spike. disgusting really and it turns white next bloom


----------



## defiesexistence

I like your pixelated scribblings, Bobertette, and dyed flowers are analogous to dyed fish :icon_wink Silently been following the growing pages.

Went to a new LFS yesterday, picked up a long-distance crowntail friend for Leroy. There were quite a few bettas there with marble-belly, like Leroy. Nothing wrong externally besides hydrodynamics. I've been picking my brain for Leroy, and came up with a few things: Have you tried raising the temperature by 2-3*, and try a salt dip to regulate his fluid osmosis? Maybe consider a change of food too, bettas are mostly carnivorous than herbivorous, but the protein found in your probably soy- or wheat-based pellets differs so much from insect protein he would be eating as a wild betta. (What kinda fish feeds on cash crops anyhow?) So maybe try feeding frozen, dried, live food to him. I'm thinking a wingless fruit fly culture? Cheap, easy to take care of, and bite-sized.

Sorry, my brain's caffiene-addled :icon_bigg I'm trying to be coherent. None of this stuff may work, but may be worth your while.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

orchidman said:


> thanks!
> 
> did the orchid look like this? http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&h...6&tbnw=218&start=0&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0 if it did, then the blue is fake they inject it into the spike. disgusting really and it turns white next bloom


Those are the exact ones I saw. I've never seen that color before....and apparently it is fake....lame.....it does look pretty sweet though..


----------



## orchidman

defiesexistence said:


> I like your pixelated scribblings, Bobertette, and dyed flowers are analogous to dyed fish :icon_wink Silently been following the growing pages.
> 
> Went to a new LFS yesterday, picked up a long-distance crowntail friend for Leroy. There were quite a few bettas there with marble-belly, like Leroy. Nothing wrong externally besides hydrodynamics. I've been picking my brain for Leroy, and came up with a few things: Have you tried raising the temperature by 2-3*, and try a salt dip to regulate his fluid osmosis? Maybe consider a change of food too, bettas are mostly carnivorous than herbivorous, but the protein found in your probably soy- or wheat-based pellets differs so much from insect protein he would be eating as a wild betta. (What kinda fish feeds on cash crops anyhow?) So maybe try feeding frozen, dried, live food to him. I'm thinking a wingless fruit fly culture? Cheap, easy to take care of, and bite-sized.
> 
> Sorry, my brain's caffiene-addled :icon_bigg I'm trying to be coherent. None of this stuff may work, but may be worth your while.


glad you enjoy them  you should send me some more spam PMs again. i miss it! i had sushi for lunch soooo good :biggrin:

ive tried him on different foods throughout and he hasnt shown progress. both foods are mainly meaty not soy or wheaty

i dont think died orchids are as bad as died or tattoo'd fish, because the fish is just inhumane. the orchids are just plain ugly, especially when there are all shades of them occuring naturally! and if not, there are plenty of _natural_ hybrids!

lets see pics of this crowntail!! i was at petco today and saw what they had labeled as "baby bettas" really tiny bettas just out of fry stage in the same size cup as a normal betta. do they really think ppl will be able to keep a baby fish in a bowl??



shrimpnmoss said:


> Those are the exact ones I saw. I've never seen that color before....and apparently it is fake....lame.....it does look pretty sweet though..


some people like them, but im not afraid to say i think they are nasty! especially the fake purple ones, they have the same color purple in natural hybrids!!


----------



## defiesexistence

Oh no, I wanna spam the journal. Ooh! What kind of sushi? Eel roll?

All right, forget the food part then, you're doing great without me. What about salt baths and temperature? Are you willing to give it a shot?

Aww little guys! Makes me want to rescue another betta, seeing as people would probably cram them into something more micro because they are small. I'm gonna derim a 5g for the crowntail. Right now he's chilling in a sunlit 1.5g, (which I feel super guilty about, but I let myself do an impulse buy. $6 for a crowntail.) and he hasn't colored up to the shade of 'happy fish'. Still trying to get him to eat, worrisome. There's pics on my nonexistent journal :red_mouth


----------



## orchidman

defiesexistence said:


> Oh no, I wanna spam the journal. Ooh! What kind of sushi? Eel roll?
> 
> All right, forget the food part then, you're doing great without me. What about salt baths and temperature? Are you willing to give it a shot?
> 
> Aww little guys! Makes me want to rescue another betta, seeing as people would probably cram them into something more micro because they are small. I'm gonna derim a 5g for the crowntail. Right now he's chilling in a sunlit 1.5g, (which I feel super guilty about, but I let myself do an impulse buy. $6 for a crowntail.) and he hasn't colored up to the shade of 'happy fish'. Still trying to get him to eat, worrisome. There's pics on my nonexistent journal :red_mouth


i had salmon avocado rolls, tuna cucumber roll, and shrimp tempura roll. to be shrimp tempura roll sounded nasty, but our waitress said she liked it, so i tried it. it was SOOO GOOOD!! actually all of it was! i love the salmon avocado, always have, and now i love the shrimp tempura too!

well, i just found leroy dead  he was fine last night, but dead today  his stomach looks like it almost burst or something. idk

any ideas for a replacement fish?


----------



## defiesexistence

orchidman said:


> well, i just found leroy dead  he was fine last night, but dead today  his stomach looks like it almost burst or something. idk
> 
> any ideas for a replacement fish?


:icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry: Leroy.

It might help to take a picture so you can ID it, and prevent it from happening again. Are there ottos or any other fish in there yet?


----------



## orchidman

i already flushed him. yeah there are otos in there. they are perfectly fine!


----------



## defiesexistence

That's good news, at least. What are you thinking for restocking?


----------



## orchidman

i dont know... maybe a trio of furcatas rainbows? i dont know. any ideas?

i thought it would be cool to get some F0 columbian guppies from rachel and selectively breed them from wild caught specimens. not sure im up to that challenge though. it will be a dutch tank, so that has to be taken into account.


----------



## defiesexistence

The rainbows are pretty neat! A dwarf gourami + a shoal of something is an idea. Or a shoal+shrimp is another. Gold barbs?

The columbians sound sweet, but can you cull?


----------



## orchidman

i can cull alright... i can feed them to my angels ill be getting. that doesnt bother me.

im not a fan of gouramis.

maybe i could get furcatas and some shrimp. would furcatas bother shrimp?

could i have a school of something with furcatas?


----------



## defiesexistence

Seems they'll bother shrimplets, and are fine with smaller schooling fish.

What are your feelings on galaxy rasbora, or loaches? Gulf coast pygmy sunfish?


----------



## orchidman

those sunfish are kinda cool. i think i like furcatas better... thats it, ive decided, furcatas it is!!

not a fan of galaxy rasboras or loaches, except hillstreams but this isnt the tank for them. 

so furcatas will bother baby shrimp? enough so that the population would be decimated, or just in control? and what do you think for school?


----------



## defiesexistence

Look up a youtube video on their spawning dance. That, right there, worthwhile entertainment.

Furcatas it is. Google says they will eat shrimplets, but I think with lots of shelter, which you have, and a larger type of shrimp, a colony has a chance? I haven't kept shrimp with fish.

If my fish bantering makes up your mind, let's do it. :icon_bigg You could try your neons again, or copper rasboras, red phantom or serpae tetras, Danio hikari, gold barbs, cories? I'm trying to suggest something seen less often...


----------



## orchidman

i think if it will work, id like a school of boraras briggate maybe shrimp down the road sometime. and ill keep my 3 otos in there too


----------



## defiesexistence

Sounds nice!


----------



## orchidman

yep  if nobody has any good reasons not to, i think ill go with that


----------



## 150EH

I hope you have some nutrient rich soil in that tank for the H. Pinnatifida is grows at a snails pace in my tank with holes in the leaves. Our club plant guru says it's a K pig but a good soil will help, I have up my K and phosphates but it's too early to know the result.

I was wondering where you got the drop checker, I have a glass nano I don't even use because it sucks but I like the old original style Dupla checkers like your, where did you get it?


----------



## orchidman

i have root tabs. thats it though.

i got it from mordalphus. i like it.


----------



## Bahugo

When are we going to get pics? Your drawing seemed pretty cool. I think my only advice, would be too bury the big rock some for me the big one is like... "BLAM! ROCK". Maybe it'll give it a softer look and the one time I ever had my sand when I had it go anaerobic was when I had a rock sitting ontop of it, I would try too get the rock dug down too limit the amount of sand underneath it. If you get one I mean? 

Just out of curiosity why do you keep bleach dipping your plants?


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> When are we going to get pics? Your drawing seemed pretty cool. I think my only advice, would be too bury the big rock some for me the big one is like... "BLAM! ROCK". Maybe it'll give it a softer look and the one time I ever had my sand when I had it go anaerobic was when I had a rock sitting ontop of it, I would try too get the rock dug down too limit the amount of sand underneath it. If you get one I mean?
> 
> Just out of curiosity why do you keep bleach dipping your plants?


ill get pics soon. ive been really busy, but maybe soon  

i got co2 refilled, but whenever i try to connect it it leaks somewhere. idk where, but i need to fix it like asap. i think i might just need more teflon tape. 

the rock should mesh and blend better i the future, hopefully  it already is down touching the bottom glass. so yeah. 

thanks for the imput! ill try to get pics soon.

i only bleach dip the new plants, just to make sure i dont introduce new algae or something


----------



## 150EH

I can't get my H. pinnatifida to grow with root tabs in Flourite, maybe you'll have better luck.


----------



## orchidman

weird. well ill keep you updated and we shall see what happens


----------



## orchidman

finally got the CO2 all straightened out. things look healthy still though i had some CO2 problems


----------



## orchidman

pictures coming


----------



## orchidman

here is a new FTS! enjoy!


----------



## zachary908

Nice! It looks great.


----------



## orchidman

thanks!! it deifinitelly has growing to do!


----------



## cableguy69846

Looks good man. It is starting to get there. I like how there is only like 3 colors of stems. Looks really nice that way.


----------



## orchidman

thanks! i want to keep it simple, being such a small tank it need to be a simple


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> thanks! i want to keep it simple, being such a small tank it need to be a simple


I agree. I am starting to dumb down my 10 gallons. I had way too many plants in the one.


----------



## orchidman

lol! less is more! makes more of an impact


----------



## zachary908

Guys.. you HAVE to go through a collectoritis faze before you start narrowing down your species, its a rule. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

haha! i did! kind of and i collectorize through my emersed


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> haha! i did! kind of and i collectorize through my emersed


Yep, same here! That's the only way I was able to get away from it in my 75g.. sort of like a compromise. :hihi:

I think my tank looks WAY better now that I've removed a lot of different species.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> lol! less is more! makes more of an impact


This is true. Easier to see the different plants if you don't have 85 shades of every color in the spectrum.:hihi:



zachary908 said:


> Guys.. you HAVE to go through a collectoritis faze before you start narrowing down your species, its a rule. :hihi:





orchidman said:


> haha! i did! kind of and i collectorize through my emersed


Lol. I use collectoritis as a way to add more tanks.


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. I use collectoritis as a way to add more tanks.


That's MTS. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

tisk tisk cable! getting diseases mixed up! haah!!

and yes, our tanks look so much better since they dont have a bajillion different plants in them anymore


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> That's MTS. :hihi:


Lol. Collectoritis is the gateway drug, I forgot.:hihi:



orchidman said:


> tisk tisk cable! getting diseases mixed up! haah!!
> 
> and yes, our tanks look so much better since they dont have a bajillion different plants in them anymore


This is true. They do look much better with a few types of plants in them. I am slowly leaning that way will all my tanks.


----------



## cableguy69846

Got pics up man. Finally. And I updated the first post in the thread to reflect all the plants and fish and such.


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Collectoritis is the gateway drug, I forgot.:hihi:
> 
> 
> 
> This is true. They do look much better with a few types of plants in them. I am slowly leaning that way will all my tanks.


we should start a charity to help research collectoritis and MTS! we can have charity evens, walk-a-thons, and other fun stuff! haah!

me too, all ONE of my planted tanks. haha! 



cableguy69846 said:


> Got pics up man. Finally. And I updated the first post in the thread to reflect all the plants and fish and such.


saw them. commented on them somewhere. all these journals of yours confuse me! i never read the first post on and journals though. haha. jokes on me!

here are some orchid pics! its Phal. Baldan's Kaleidoscope 'Golden Treasure' AM/AOS

two spikes. one which has an secondary spike on it. 19 flowers, and 1 bud.


DSC_0030 by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0019 by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0020 by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0023 by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0025 by orchidman10, on Flickr



DSC_0034 by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## orchidman

more!


DSC_0003.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0005.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0006 by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0015 by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## cableguy69846

Those look nice man.

I updated the first post in the journal in my signature. That is the one of all the tanks.


----------



## orchidman

thanks!

yeah i know which is which, i just never pay enough attention and get lost, lol!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> thanks!
> 
> yeah i know which is which, i just never pay enough attention and get lost, lol!


Lol. I do the same thing. I will be commenting or answering something, and forget which journal or thread I am posting in.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

lol! then i go looking for something. and end up in the wrong thread! lol

okay so my co2 is working fine for the most part. but occasionally it will stop working all together. any idea why? all i have to do is open the valve again. but it just randomly stops coming out!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> lol! then i go looking for something. and end up in the wrong thread! lol
> 
> okay so my co2 is working fine for the most part. but occasionally it will stop working all together. any idea why? all i have to do is open the valve again. but it just randomly stops coming out!


Bad needle valve?


----------



## orchidman

how would i know if it really is bad?

the pressure gauge shows full the whole time, by the way


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> how would i know if it really is bad?
> 
> the pressure gauge shows full the whole time, by the way


I would think the fact that it is acting up would mean that it is bad, but not sure. Is it closing and that is why it is stopping or does it just need to be opened more when it stops?


----------



## orchidman

idk maybe. i think its more just needs to be opened more when it stops. maybe the pessure from the co2 tank lowers enough that at just a small opening it cant press through the diffuser anymore? idk


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> idk maybe. i think its more just needs to be opened more when it stops. maybe the pessure from the co2 tank lowers enough that at just a small opening it cant press through the diffuser anymore? idk


I am thinking it is closing by itself somehow. Not sure if that is possible though. Have you cleaned the diffuser at all?


----------



## orchidman

weird. no i havent cleaned the diffuser. i should soon. but i dont think that would affect it enough...


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> weird. no i havent cleaned the diffuser. i should soon. but i dont think that would affect it enough...


I don't think it would either, but you never know. I would fiddle around with the needle valve first. If possible, try replacing it and see if that helps.


----------



## orchidman

okay, ill see how long it works. because i reset it last night and it hasnt stopped yet.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> okay, ill see how long it works. because i reset it last night and it hasnt stopped yet.


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## orchidman

ill keep ya updated


----------



## jkan0228

Fantastic orchids man! Love them.  do you ever sell them?


----------



## cableguy69846

How do orchids reproduce? Is it like other plants or is it a bit more involved?


----------



## orchidman

jkan0228 said:


> Fantastic orchids man! Love them.  do you ever sell them?


thanks! i seel them if i have one i dont want. other than that, nope 



cableguy69846 said:


> How do orchids reproduce? Is it like other plants or is it a bit more involved?


orchids reproduce in two ways. sexually and asexually. sexually its with seeds the same as any other plant, except the pollen is transferred in little "packet" by bugs. and for most orchids when they get a seed pod, their seeds have no nutricious coating or anything for the seeds to feed on. so they rely in nature on a symbiotic relationship with mychorhizal (sp) fungus. so if you wanted to polinate an orchid and raise the seeds, its a complicated process, because there is no utrients. it has to be supplied by a sugary substance, but that sugary substance (agar usually) is also the perfect place for fungus to live. so it all has to be done sterily.. pretty complicated stuff, if you dont have the right equipment. even then it can be tricky.

the second way is asexually. such as, if the plant is a monopodial grower, you can divide it by cutting the rhizome. this clones the plant getting the exact same one, except nore there are two. some plants produce little baby plants on them, and those baby plants can be cut off and planted, those too are genetically the same. and they can also be cloned by tissue culture as well, thats done mostly by large nurseries on stud plants. not so much by a home grower.


----------



## sewingalot

Those orchids are lovely! Your tank is growing in quite nicely. You've come a long way from the cyanodays, my pal.


----------



## orchidman

thanks sara! yes, yes i have! i remember those days! haha that stuff smelled bad! looked bad! and felt bad! so glad its gone!


----------



## orchidman

the ludwigia repens is started to get a blush layover on the top


----------



## orchidman

merry christmas guys!

for christmas the only tank related thing i got was a set of tiny measuring spoons. but they make life so much easier! HHAAH 

i also got the Eragon 4-book set        the 4th book is sooo good! you were right cable! im only 181 pages in, and its really good already!


----------



## jkan0228

I'm more into Percy Jackson now.... Even though I had no part in your conversation. Haha anyone know why they never made Eldest into a movie?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> merry christmas guys!
> 
> for christmas the only tank related thing i got was a set of tiny measuring spoons. but they make life so much easier! HHAAH
> 
> i also got the Eragon 4-book set        the 4th book is sooo good! you were right cable! im only 181 pages in, and its really good already!


Told you! It is amazing. I am going to go back and read them again. After I read some Sherlock Holmes. I didn't get anything tank related. But the fiancee said she was going to get me a 20 long soon.



jkan0228 said:


> I'm more into Percy Jackson now.... Even though I had no part in your conversation. Haha anyone know why they never made Eldest into a movie?


They didn't make the second book into a movie cuz they so thoroughly messed up on the first one. Some of the stuff that happened in the first movie didn't happen until later books. It was lame. I watched the movie then read the book and almost threw the DVD in the garbage it was so bad.


----------



## orchidman

jkan0228 said:


> I'm more into Percy Jackson now.... Even though I had no part in your conversation. Haha anyone know why they never made Eldest into a movie?


never read those books. are they good? 

i can tell you why, because eragon stunk so badly! thats why! as an independant movie eragon wasnt thaaaat bad. but as a movie based on a book, it was terrible. and they lef tout huge imprtant things that are imprtant in the next books


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> Told you! It is amazing. I am going to go back and read them again. After I read some Sherlock Holmes. I didn't get anything tank related. But the fiancee said she was going to get me a 20 long soon.
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't make the second book into a movie cuz they so thoroughly messed up on the first one. Some of the stuff that happened in the first movie didn't happen until later books. It was lame. I watched the movie then read the book and almost threw the DVD in the garbage it was so bad.


 somehow i missed this! haha roud:

*nerd alert* ive already read the first three, 3 times! haha. but i love them so much i think ill read them all again. haha!

did you see the new sherlock holmes movie? i loved it!


----------



## jkan0228

orchidman said:


> never read those books. are they good?
> 
> i can tell you why, because eragon stunk so badly! thats why! as an independant movie eragon wasnt thaaaat bad. but as a movie based on a book, it was terrible. and they lef tout huge imprtant things that are imprtant in the next books


Yes they are very good.  
Start with the lightning thief and work your way up to the Last Olympian. Then start the second series of The Lost Hero. 

Haha yea I didn't read the book but when I saw the movie it was pretty bad. Lol


----------



## orchidman

ill have to read them then!


on tnak related news, everythings been growing great!

i need to plant more glosso though, because i trimmed it to kow tha tone time and only a small patch is left growing well. but hat patch even is growing pretty upright... not carpety


----------



## limeslide

The water looks so clear! 

It looks great.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> somehow i missed this! haha roud:
> 
> *nerd alert* ive already read the first three, 3 times! haha. but i love them so much i think ill read them all again. haha!
> 
> did you see the new sherlock holmes movie? i loved it!


That movie was awesome. I can't wait to see if they make another one.


----------



## orchidman

Thanks!!

And yes me too! I can't imagine them not making another one! They set themselves up perfectly for it!


----------



## orchidman

Here are some quick iPhone snapshots. 










Top-down view


----------



## orchidman

Hi guys


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> Hi guys


Hola.

Tank looks good man. I forgot to say that earlier.roud:


----------



## orchidman

haha _tanks_.... see what i did there?? punny no?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> haha _tanks_.... see what i did there?? punny no?


Lol. Someone is a little excited today.


----------



## orchidman

lol! haha! im just bored lol!


----------



## MitchellLawson

Just started reading this, started on page 1, currently on 26, ill post again in a few hours, until then my friends!


----------



## MitchellLawson

Managed to get to page 78, going to bed, finnish tomorrow.


----------



## orchidman

MitchellLawson said:


> Managed to get to page 78, going to bed, finnish tomorrow.


Haha! That's quite a feat! I'm sure there are but pages and pages of nonsense! Thanks for showing the interest! Hope you enjoy and dot think we are too weird!


----------



## orchidman

Look what we got for Christmas!


----------



## zachary908

Oh my gosh, it's a bunny!

Bob, come join in on this game!
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/99281-name-fish-game.html


----------



## orchidman

I knows it's soooo cute!!!! I'm in love with it!


----------



## MitchellLawson

Took me 8 hours, im finally here! Was a great journal and i really enjoyed reading through it haha!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> Look what we got for Christmas!


I want another one.:frown:


----------



## orchidman

MitchellLawson said:


> Took me 8 hours, im finally here! Was a great journal and i really enjoyed reading through it haha!


Glad you enjoyed it! Aha!

Thanks cable. I love bunnies!!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> Glad you enjoyed it! Aha!
> 
> Thanks cable. I love bunnies!!


They are the greatest pets. I had quite a few growing up, and now I want another one. The fiancee was asking if we could get one not too long ago too, so this my have to happen soon.


----------



## orchidman

I have had maybe 5 bunnies over the years. I uses to have a white angora!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> I have had maybe 5 bunnies over the years. I uses to have a white angora!


Zach has had no bunnies. Not really a fan of furry pets, they are too much work!


----------



## orchidman

Lamo!!!!! Furry pets are the best! As long as its Not a dog


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> Lamo!!!!! Furry pets are the best! As long as its Not a dog


What's wrong with dogs? lol


----------



## orchidman

im not a dog person. lol! i like bunnies though. my favorite. haha   im not a fan of other small fuyrry things either. just bunnies and kittens


----------



## orchidman

since i wont be home saturday, ill be doing my waterchange tomorrow. and i will trim all the plants and replant the tops of both ludwigias.


----------



## DesmondTheMoonBear

I've never been a lover of rodents, mostly because I have kept large snakes in the past, or really wanted to keep them. But that bunny, GAH! I want to hug it!


----------



## orchidman

haha  i do just hug him too! i love that bunny! its official name, from my brothers, is Mr. Nibbles. haha

best thing about this bunny is that the breeders played with it alot when it was a erally small baby. so its comfy with people. and just likes to lounge on your lap


----------



## orchidman

did my WC today., and i trimmed the bacopa. trimmed the red ludwigia and replatned the tops. trimmed the ludwigia repens and replanted the tops, making the group wider. and i trimmed the single large Hygro pinnifatida stem. and replanted the top. its been growing well. i will upload an iphone pic in a sec.

its looking good though. the groups are getting thick like they should be!


----------



## orchidman




----------



## orchidman

idk why it is upside down! here is the pic right side up!


----------



## cableguy69846

Looks good man.:icon_smil


----------



## orchidman

Thanks!


----------



## limeslide

Looking good! I love all the varied colors!


----------



## jkan0228

Woah.... Looks pretty clean to me. Any algae at all??


----------



## orchidman

limeslide said:


> Looking good! I love all the varied colors!


thanks! 



jkan0228 said:


> Woah.... Looks pretty clean to me. Any algae at all??


yours is post number 2000! nice!   thanks for keeping this alive guys! really means alot to me.

thanks jeff! there is a little bit of algae. i found one single "plant" of BBA which i promplty removed and took care of today. today i also cleaned the glass. you cant see anything if you look straight, but if you go to the side at the right angle you can see the _tiniest_ bit of GSA, but i took care of that with amagic eraser.. im pretty pleased! this is the first time ive cleaned anyhtign for algae since i rescaped. so im very very happy! 


i also got new fish today =D so i have even more reason to be happy! i stopped by rachel's house and picked up fish for the 29g and the 10g. youll have to go to the 29 journal to see what i got for that one....

for the 10g, i got a trio of _Pseudomugil furcatus _anda handful of _Otocinclus affinis.
_
I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Furcatas! they are so energetic and awesome. and their blue eyes are cool as ever!!

ill get pics tomorrow once they color up fully   

the reef aint doin so hot though. i got lazy halfway through, because school was crazy i was constantly not home, so i let the water level get really low. and my hydrometer broke. so i got a new one, and with the water level so low, the salinity was out the roof. so i filled it up with fresh water, until the salinity was reasonable. thinking back though, that was a DUMB idea. i ended up killing my whole CUC. and i have ALOT of diatoms. so i hve to get a new CUC when i get a chance. 


thanks for reading!


----------



## orchidman

nobody? guess everyones in it for the pics 

they are uploading to flickr now. and ill post them as soon as they finish uploading


----------



## orchidman

here is a teaser! im taking a shower, ill post the rest after im done showering 

do you like it with the black background, or no background?



DSC_0167.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0144.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## orchidman

nobody likes it? haha roud: 

here are the rest of the pictures. mainly of the _Pseudomugil furcatus_. im pretty sure i have 1 male and 2 females.

these guys are so quick and pretty small, they are hard to get decent pictures of! i did my best with these. although they arent that good :\

male and one of the females


DSC_0145.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

male and another female...


DSC_0147.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

male


DSC_0148.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

FOOOD


DSC_0152.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0156.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

happy otocinclus


DSC_0170.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0158.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

male


DSC_0159.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

FTS


DSC_0167.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0169.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

cool top-down shot


DSC_0172.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

i love the blue eyes!


DSC_0173.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

chasing his chick


DSC_0174.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

displaying for his chick 


DSC_0176.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## sayurasem

awesome!


----------



## jkan0228

Wow! Absolutely excellent pictures! When did they get so good?! Lol btw I like the black background better. It also gives your fish a sense of security. If that makes sense.


----------



## cableguy69846

Nice pics man. Those fish are pretty cool looking. How big will they get? And the otos look really happy.


----------



## nonconductive

i vote for black bob.

stop taunting the forum with shower talk


----------



## cableguy69846

I missed that question. But, I am with Nonc on that. I say black.


----------



## orchidman

sayurasem said:


> awesome!


thanks! 



jkan0228 said:


> Wow! Absolutely excellent pictures! When did they get so good?! Lol btw I like the black background better. It also gives your fish a sense of security. If that makes sense.


thanks Jeff! they really arent _that _great. i dont think they have gotten any better. but ive had more inspiration by getting new pics. everytime you shoot you get better, but these arent that much better than any others are they?


i like the black better too! 



cableguy69846 said:


> Nice pics man. Those fish are pretty cool looking. How big will they get? And the otos look really happy.


thanks!! :icon_lol:

the care page i found on the furcatas say they have potential to get 2.4", but will usually be smaller than that. 

i might try to breed them. rachel said that pseudomugil are pretty easy to breed. 



nonconductive said:


> i vote for black bob.
> 
> stop taunting the forum with shower talk


you know i posted that just for you  you havent posted here lately, so i had to say something to get you back! 



cableguy69846 said:


> I missed that question. But, I am with Nonc on that. I say black.


looks like everyone likes black. i like black best as well! now i just gotta figure out what to use as a background. for the pics i put a dark dark velvet cloth back there, but it sticks out the edges and has to hand over top the light, and just isnt a good full time option. any ideas? i dont want another store bought background. that was torture. and i dont want to paint, cuz that would be annoying!


----------



## orchidman

Added pics of the 29g Acuario de Rio *****

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...29g-blackwater-biotope-acuario-de-rio-37.html


----------



## orchidman

Phal I-hsin sunflower opened this morning  it's not all the way open yet. But already has a slight fragrance!










For my reef, should I just get a new cuc, or should I clean up the diatoms first?


----------



## orchidman

Any ideas about the reef guys? Specifically zach..


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> Any ideas about the reef guys? Specifically zach..


Pics look good, what are your questions about the reef?


----------



## orchidman

It's two posts above you. Should I add a new cuc as soon as params stabilize? Or should I clean the diatoms off stuff first?


----------



## zachary908

Get params stable and add a cleanup crew. Make sure you top off daily to prevent salinity swings, and you will be golden.


----------



## orchidman

Will do! I don't have to take the diatoms out right?


----------



## orchidman

okay, so the red ludwigia i have is red, the whole stem. but its not as fiery red as it used to be, its duller now and kind of brow tinted red. would this be from my light level? or maybe the kelvin of my bulbs (6500k), or is it something entirely different, like iron or something?


----------



## orchidman

someone tell me what is wrong with me! i just went over to the tank and i see dead fish! i dont know how this could happen  :icon_cry: :icon_cry: :icon_cry: :icon_cry: :icon_cry: :icon_cry: :icon_cry:

im guessing someone knocked my co2 or something, because they look like they were gassed. i dont even know what to say anymore! :icon_cry:

i think im just going to take a break from fish for a while. ill keep the tank up and work on the scape. and maybe ill add fish later. but not anytime soon. this sucks! :frown:

turned off the co2, and turned the filter on high to get some oxygen into the tank. now to take care of the dead fish and see whats left :icon_cry: RIP little guys...


----------



## orchidman

4 otos survived. But everything else didn't  including my cute little nerite Snail. 

On the bright side, I got my sperry top siders in the mail today


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> Will do! I don't have to take the diatoms out right?


Nope, the diatoms are growing due to the silicates from the new sand, it will go away over time. The CUC will help too. 



orchidman said:


> okay, so the red ludwigia i have is red, the whole stem. but its not as fiery red as it used to be, its duller now and kind of brow tinted red. would this be from my light level? or maybe the kelvin of my bulbs (6500k), or is it something entirely different, like iron or something?


Not a clue, mine always does this too, yet I can get regular Ludwigia repens almost blood red.....


orchidman said:


> 4 otos survived. But everything else didn't  including my cute little nerite Snail.
> 
> On the bright side, I got my sperry top siders in the mail today


Sorry for your losses, bob.


----------



## orchidman

Haha well too late. I did a huge waterchange and cleaned all the algae off haha. Because it was really annoying me!

Weird! My ludwigia repens is green with red underside the leaves. Anyone else have ideas about the ludwigia?


----------



## AquaStudent

I'm sorry to hear about the casualties Bob


----------



## orchidman

AquaStudent said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the casualties Bob


Thanks. At least I caught it in time enough to save the four otos


----------



## orchidman

things are stable today. turned the co2 back on, but at a much lower rate, oddly, i still got pearling today


----------



## AquaStudent

I refuse to use my pressurized system anymore. I've gassed my fish one to many times... It's amazing how powerful a pressurized system can be.

This does give you the option though to change your stocking....Take it in a new direction if you wanted. Have you thought about what you'll want to do this time?


----------



## orchidman

AquaStudent said:


> I refuse to use my pressurized system anymore. I've gassed my fish one to many times... It's amazing how powerful a pressurized system can be.
> 
> This does give you the option though to change your stocking....Take it in a new direction if you wanted. Have you thought about what you'll want to do this time?


I wouldn't go that far I'm willing to try again and hopefully not gas them this time. I think you should send me your system since you aren't gonna use is roud:

Well after Leroy died, I went a new direction. The pseudomugil furcatus I had in here were my new erection. If you go back a few pages you can see the pics of them. Beautiful energetic fish, with great colors, blue eyes, and the male was always trying to woo the ladies. He was a pimp. Lol!

Like I said I can't bring myself to stock anything else for the Time being. I'd really like to get more pseudomugils In here. Rachel just started a new breeding project with pseudomugil Gertrude aru II so maybe I'll wait till she has stock for sale and the price drops them get some of those fish. Idk really.


----------



## orchidman

upgraded my emersed setup last night  i was upuntil 12:30 but i got it done!

i went from a 10g with dirt in the bottom, to a 30g(?) with containers and organization and a proper lid  the dimensions are 36x16x12... is that a 30g?

i have a few inches of water in the bottom and some containers filled with dirt. i have a container for each plant.

i have two relatively large containers of glosso. replanted it all in plugs and both containers will be full in like a week or two!  

i have another of the larger container filled with _Bacopa monnieri_.

in a slightly smaller container, i have _Ludwigia repens_, but not very much. only a few stems, the rest rotted weirdly.

i also have two mosses. one is unkown and only a tiny bit, i dont remember adding it. and the second i got in the same package i got the ludwigia 'red' in, but i cant remember the name. ill find it for you. its about 3" wide circle. the clump is flat, not round. each one of those is in its own pot.

in other separate pots i have 1 stem of ludwigia 'red' and a tiny bit of hygro pinnifatidata

i took some quick ipod pics of it last night. ill upload them now!


----------



## AquaStudent

awesome! That sounds like a great setup.

You said you were uploading the pictures "now" but that was an hour and a half ago! We're aquarists...we're not patient people! It's not like this hobby involves lots of patience


----------



## orchidman

Lol. I had to leave!


----------



## orchidman

For the lid, I had a retold screen lid for the tank, so I taped plastic wrap over it. Pretty slick huh?


----------



## orchidman

my feet are in all the pictures!


----------



## cableguy69846

Welcome to the big leagues.:hihi:

That setup looks good. Nice and organized.


----------



## AquaStudent

+1 ^

Looking good  I agree with Cable. It looks very organized and exceptionally AWESOME!


----------



## orchidman

Thanks!!  I love it. Although I need to get a new spray bottle because mine broke. I wish they had a warranty on them! Haha. 
Hopefully the plants will pickup and start growing well! I'm hoping to be able to sell them and make some money.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> Thanks!!  I love it. Although I need to get a new spray bottle because mine broke. I wish they had a warranty on them! Haha.
> Hopefully the plants will pickup and start growing well! I'm hoping to be able to sell them and make some money.


Target has some good spray bottles. They are in the cleaning aisle and they are only like 4 bucks. Work great as long as you don't have to spray more than a couple of tanks.


----------



## jkan0228

Nice upgraded man. 

Giving me ideas for my future setup.


----------



## orchidman

I'll keep an eye out for one! Thanks for the tip. 

Thanks Jeff. I really like it.


----------



## green_valley

orchidman said:


> Lol. I had to leave!


Nice setup. Awesome.

I wonder if anyone noticed, there is a consistency of those pictures. I wonder if anyone can guess :hihi::hihi:


----------



## orchidman

green_valley said:


> Nice setup. Awesome.
> 
> I wonder if anyone noticed, there is a consistency of those pictures. I wonder if anyone can guess :hihi::hihi:


Thanks!

Haha I see one consistency and it's only I'm most photos. Of that's not what your talking about then I have no idea! Lets see if ppl can figure it out!


----------



## zachary908

The feet. 

Looks good, bob.


----------



## orchidman

Yep. Haha Good job zach. Lol and thanks! Found enough stuff around the house that I didn't have to buy anything new 

So I'm my 10g, the ludwigia repens is getting pinholes on the leaves. I trimmed it back halfway last week an didn't notice much then. Its on what used to Be the bottom leaves. Idk what to do. Should I let the tips grow out them replant? Or what? The new growth is fine though. The other plants don't have this on them. Except for the older Hygro pinnifatida leaves. Help!


----------



## orchidman

any ideas? 

im thinking of switching fetilizers to PPS-pro.

im also thinking oftaking the remaining otos out of this tank and putting them in the 29g, and then cranking the co2. because its just otos in there now.

emersed tank is looking good. im doing a trade with zach so hopefully he will send me some super cool plants for my emersed!


----------



## orchidman

hey all!  just wanted to let ya know that ive got a bunch of stuff coming!  

i just ordered a plant package from pweifan, im getting

1 x Golf Ball of Utricularia graminifolia
20+ x Heteranthera zosterfolia (Stargrass)
3 x Polygonum sp 'Sao Paulo'
2 x Hydrocotyle sp (Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides)
7 x Hygro sp 'Bold'
2 x Bacopa salzmannii
2 x Rotala ramosior
12+ x Lysimachia nummularia (Creeping Jenny)
Misc. extras

and from zach im getting a bunch of stuff, including some periscaria 'kawagoneum' as well as some other cool stuff!


----------



## AquaStudent

holy bajezuz!

That's a lot of plants lol! When's it expected to arrive?


----------



## orchidman

the package from pweifan should be here tomorrow. and the one from zach should be here tomorrow or friday! 

they will all be going in my emersed setup, i gotta find some room though! i might setup the 10g for the UG alone


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> the package from pweifan should be here tomorrow. and the one from zach should be here tomorrow or friday!
> 
> they will all be going in my emersed setup, i gotta find some room though! i might setup the 10g for the UG alone


Bob, my plants should arrive to you on Friday. 

Did I send you tacking yet? If not let me know and I'll PM it to you.


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> Bob, my plants should arrive to you on Friday.
> 
> Did I send you tacking yet? If not let me know and I'll PM it to you.


if you did, it didnt come through roud: :icon_bigg i cant wait!!

im debating setting up an emersed setup in my empty 20 long. but i dont have any lighting for it. would it be okay if i put it next to my 30g? it would not be directly under any of the lights, but it would get a fair amoutn of overflow lights, because i have 3 shellves packed with t12s. i could also get a clip on lamp with a 18w CFl and a clip on dome reflector lamp with an 18w CFl as well, to supplement. do you think this is enough?


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> if you did, it didnt come through roud: :icon_bigg i cant wait!!
> 
> im debating setting up an emersed setup in my empty 20 long. but i dont have any lighting for it. would it be okay if i put it next to my 30g? it would not be directly under any of the lights, but it would get a fair amoutn of overflow lights, because i have 3 shellves packed with t12s. i could also get a clip on lamp with a 18w CFl and a clip on dome reflector lamp with an 18w CFl as well, to supplement. do you think this is enough?


Throw the clip on lamp on there and you should be good. Pm'ing you now.


----------



## orchidman

cooL! i actually have a clip lamp and a dome lamp, ill do both    i just gotta buy dirt now!


----------



## orchidman

Hey everyone! 

|shameless plug| -go checkout my FS in the swap n shop!! http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/161809-fs-random-equipment-bacopa-monnieri.html 

I managed to get a quick picture of the tank, th picture makes it look a little better than it really is though!


DSC_0129.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

some of my emersed _ Bacopa monnieri_


DSC_0128.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## orchidman

|Copied from my thread on Orchidboard|

I have some plants in bloom  yay!

here is my Phal I-hsin Sunflower, got this one in April of 2010, didnt bloom last season but got two spikes this season. but all buds but one either blasted or got broken off my clumsy me!


DSC_0130.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

the second Phal is a Noid that i got in summer of 2010. its been a reliable bloomer ever since!


DSC_0132.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

I just got this today, its Laelia Santa Barbara Sunset 'Showtime' Am/AOS. This plant has been on my wish list since i first started growing orchids almost three years ago, im so happy to finally have it. i got it from Waldor orchids, it came in BUD! i cant wait till it opens all the way, super healthy plant!! thw whole thing is 33" tall!


DSC_0133.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0134.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0135.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0135.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

and here are some picture i took of a gerber daisy i got a month ago.


DSC_0137.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0138.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

changed the Hue on lightroom 


DSC_0139.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0140.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0165.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

Clivia miniata i got last summer crossed this with my noid hippeastrum, i cant wait to see the offspring!


DSC_0144.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0145.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## orchidman

|Copied from my thread on Orchidboard|

I have some plants in bloom  yay!

here is my Phal I-hsin Sunflower, got this one in April of 2010, didnt bloom last season but got two spikes this season. but all buds but one either blasted or got broken off my clumsy me!


DSC_0130.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

the second Phal is a Noid that i got in summer of 2010. its been a reliable bloomer ever since!


DSC_0132.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

I just got this today, its Laelia Santa Barbara Sunset 'Showtime' Am/AOS. This plant has been on my wish list since i first started growing orchids almost three years ago, im so happy to finally have it. i got it from Waldor orchids, it came in BUD! i cant wait till it opens all the way, super healthy plant!! thw whole thing is 33" tall!


DSC_0133.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0134.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0135.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0135.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

and here are some picture i took of a gerber daisy i got a month ago.


DSC_0137.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0138.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

changed the Hue on lightroom 


DSC_0139.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0140.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0165.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

Clivia miniata i got last summer crossed this with my noid hippeastrum, i cant wait to see the offspring!


DSC_0144.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0145.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## AquaStudent

The tank looks amazing and so do the Orchids! I love the water drops on the petals. Those photographs are amazing even without a great scene to be shooting. What did you use?!

I'm checking out your FS thread now too


----------



## orchidman

AquaStudent said:


> The tank looks amazing and so do the Orchids! I love the water drops on the petals. Those photographs are amazing even without a great scene to be shooting. What did you use?!
> 
> I'm checking out your FS thread now too


thank you very much! :icon_mrgr

I shoot with a Nikon D90 and the lens I used is an AF-S DX Nikkor 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 VR II. I didnt set anything fancy up, i didnt even move the plant. so the shots were taken under 4 t12s

okay! let me know if you see anything you like! if payment gets in my 1pm i can ship today!


----------



## cableguy69846

Wow. The tank looks good man. So do the flowers. You have quite the green thumb my friend.roud:


----------



## orchidman

thanks cable!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> thanks cable!


roud:


----------



## orchidman

:icon_mrgr:icon_mrgr:icon_mrgr:icon_mrgr


----------



## orchidman

plants are here  

a little metling on the star grass, but other than that nice and healthy.im surprised because it is COLD!

zachs plants should be here tomorrow  

dont forget to buy stuff from my FS thread!


----------



## orchidman

got some soil and im ready to setup my 20long emersed.

thanks to everyone who has bought stuff from my FS there is a little bit left so check it out!


----------



## orchidman

by the way, i finally got a chance to read inheritance.. it was awesome!!!


DSC_0173.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> by the way, i finally got a chance to read inheritance.. it was awesome!!!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6728020101/
> DSC_0173.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


I told you! It was amazing. Not really 100% happy with the end though.


----------



## orchidman

Yeah. I'm craving for more! I might read them all again.


----------



## orchidman

i think im ready to add a CUC to my nano reef. the params are all 0. what should i do to get the nitrate up to a normal level?

what good animals shoulg i get in my cleanup crew? i need something that will eat diatoms!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> i think im ready to add a CUC to my nano reef. the params are all 0. what should i do to get the nitrate up to a normal level?
> 
> what good animals shoulg i get in my cleanup crew? i need something that will eat diatoms!


You don't really need nitrates for a fish only.. However, your cleanup crew will provide some nitrates. :biggrin: Not a whole lot will eat diatoms.. Nassarius snails, and conchs will both stir it up which will help. However, diatoms is mainly a waiting game, it ill go away on it's own.


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> You don't really need nitrates for a fish only.. However, your cleanup crew will provide some nitrates. :biggrin: Not a whole lot will eat diatoms.. Nassarius snails, and conchs will both stir it up which will help. However, diatoms is mainly a waiting game, it ill go away on it's own.


AAHHHH aahhhhh AAAHHHHHHH. im tired of waiting!!! so it really just will go away on its own? I dont think stirring it up will help that much because it doesnt have any mechanical filtration. so it would just settle somewhere else.... cant i just throw and oto in there???? :help:


so what should i get for my CUC?


----------



## zachary908

Yes, it will go away on it's own, just like in freshwater. roud: Diatoms feed off of silicates and or Ammonia..Once those are gone they should die off. 

Actually, stirring it up ill help. It definitely won't get rid of it, but it does indeed help.

Get some Tiger Trochus snails, and a few hermits.


----------



## orchidman

okay, ill take your word for it. hopefully it goes away soon!

i gotta find a cheap refractometer soon! if anyone see's one or even has one, let me know!

sounds good. thats what ill get 

anybody else like the way the tank is looking? i need to replant the glosso because most died hen i trimmed too short. i have leaps and bounds of it in my emersed setup though.

plants from zach came today! ill post pics later because i need IDs


----------



## zachary908

I still feel like an Idiot for not labeling those plants.. doh! I thought I did, ha!

No worries though, I'll get you your ID's as soon as you post pics. :flick:


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> I still feel like an Idiot for not labeling those plants.. doh! I thought I did, ha!
> 
> No worries though, I'll get you your ID's as soon as you post pics. :flick:


haha its okay 

i have to get IDs for the other plants i got too.


----------



## zachary908

I'm sure I can ID those too! roud:


----------



## orchidman

Kay haha


----------



## orchidman

I finally got around to setting up the other emersed! So now I have a 30g and a 20long, both emersed. And both are FULL!! Sheesh collectoritis takeover!!! I have room for maybe 3 or 4 crypts. But that's it. So if anyone wants to send me crypts, I have room 

I'll post picture for I'd when I get a chance. I might wait a week or two until the stems grow though. Because I planted them all laying down so it would be hard to ID. 

Here is a quick iPod pic.









And I accidentally click on to the first post. Checkout what the tank used to look like! I kind of miss it! Lol


----------



## orchidman

No love?


----------



## AquaStudent

orchidman said:


> No love?


nope none at all 

I do like the old setup. It's really interesting to go back through the pages of your journal thread and look at how things have evolved over time...how your goals and ideas have shaped the outcome of your tank.


----------



## orchidman

Wow, thanks! Haha 

Yeah. Before I wanted a straight unorganized jungle! And I wanted low tech. Now I'm verging on high tech and my tastes have matured. It's like fish sticks versus caviar. An acquired taste.


----------



## orchidman

Here are some quick iPod touch pictures of the emersed. Over the emersed 20long I have 2 18watt cfls and it's on the floor right next to my orchid shelf so it's gets a lot of spill off. 


The plants are for the most part laying down sideways. So they won't be easy to I'd. Especially with these small pictures. Nevertheless, if you happen to I'd any, lemme know!!!


----------



## zachary908

Nice, Bob! It looks good! Get me some closer shots for positive ID's

5th pic looks like Riccia, Bacopa Lanigera, and persicaria kawagoneum

Last pic is probably Rotala gia lai and Diodia Virginiana


----------



## orchidman

I'll get some high quality pictures later. Probably after the plants start growing. Upright. I'm not in a hurry atm to I'd them


----------



## cableguy69846

Wow. And the hobby turns into an obsession. Love it.:icon_smil


----------



## orchidman

Oh please! It's been an obsession from the start. Just find have the resources to actually do something. Lol. I have like a millions posts per day here! Lol everyone go check what yours is and report back here. I wanna know!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> Oh please! It's been an obsession from the start. Just find have the resources to actually do something. Lol. I have like a millions posts per day here! Lol everyone go check what yours is and report back here. I wanna know!


Lol.


----------



## Hawkian

orchidman said:


> i plan on getting a total of 1 betta, 3 otos, and maybe 6 cardinal tetras


Other than the cardinal tetras (which are in my bigger tank (this is exactly what's in my 10G! So far for me, Betta and Otos make great tankmates!

Great looking scape btw! What kind of wood is that? 

I think I have the same hood/tank as you and i ended up replacing my 2 15w bulbs with 2 10w bulbs and hung the hood above the tank (about 8-10 inches) and it seems to be keeping algae in check so far...


----------



## Hawkian

Hawkian said:


> Other than the cardinal tetras (which are in my bigger tank (this is exactly what's in my 10G! So far for me, Betta and Otos make great tankmates!
> 
> Great looking scape btw! What kind of wood is that?
> 
> I think I have the same hood/tank as you and i ended up replacing my 2 15w bulbs with 2 10w bulbs and hung the hood above the tank (about 8-10 inches) and it seems to be keeping algae in check so far...


Oh! I'm an idiot!

I read the first page not realizing that this has been going on a while and has something like 140 pages so far.

Please ignore me


----------



## orchidman

Haha!  

The wood is just stuff I found in a local creek. 

And yes, otos were the only fish my mean Betta would live with  RIP

I have 13w cfls in mine. And I'm hoping to finish my retrofit hanging light thing soon and I'll keep the same bulbs and have the light raised a little with with the same bulbs. So the light would be less. But I'll keep the co2 but and ferts up as well. So it should be good


----------



## nonconductive

nice emersed stuff bob


----------



## orchidman

Thanks Damon! are you feeling better?


----------



## orchidman

IVe been thinking and what do you guys think of replacing the anubias with a nice crypt? I love the way the anubias looks but it keeps growing and even now it's larger than I'd like. So maybe a cool crypt? What do you think??


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> IVe been thinking and what do you guys think of replacing the anubias with a nice crypt? I love the way the anubias looks but it keeps growing and even now it's larger than I'd like. So maybe a cool crypt? What do you think??


You could replace it with a smaller anubias. Maybe some Nana?


----------



## orchidman

It is a nana. And I don't like the way nana 'petite' looks


----------



## AquaStudent

IMO all the BG plants in your tank are roughly the same height. it's a cool effect but you might be better off with changing it up a little bit. I think a crypt would do a great job of breaking up the plants. I do like that anubias. I'm actually working on a similar effect with a regular anubias in my 10g. It's only a few weeks old so it's not as grown in as yours is.

Crypts are one of my favorite plants and I think one (or a few) would do very well in your tank but I do like that anubias there. Perhaps placing some crypts as midground plants to break up and allow some more transition into the background plants? Placement wise I was thinking on the left side of the tank just behind the brown stone and perhaps one or two a bit more central. That, I believe, would contrast nicely with the smoothness of the anubias on the right side of the tank.


----------



## zachary908

A nurri would look sick in that spot.


----------



## orchidman

The stems are just growing out. They wont all be the same length eventually. The bacopa will be tallest. Then the ludwigia repens and the shortest would be the ludwigia red. 

Some small crypts might be nice on the left. Idk though. For the right though I think the Anubis is to big I've pretty much decided, unless everyone says otherwise, that I'll replace with a crypt. What crypt though? I want something pretty short but not like parva or anything. And eventually I'll have a carpet of glosso. Not sure if crypts by the left rock would be over doing it. When all is done the bushes of stems will start low and then graduate to taller in the back. 

Right now the focal point is the large rock that currently is in front of the anubias. If I add smaller crypts for transition on the left, it might balance it out too mcuh


----------



## zachary908

Totally ignored my nurri comment. :/ ....


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> Totally ignored my nurri comment. :/ ....


I ninjad you! Sorry zach!! I don't have a computer right now so I'm just on my iPod touch using tapatalk and I was supposed to be doing homework so I replied and exited. I'm sorry!!

Idk what a nurii looks like but ill go google it now! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## orchidman

How big does nurii get?

I'm not really a fan of the brown foliage, especially for this tank. Any ideas for something red or a nice light or bright green?


----------



## zachary908

Brown?????


----------



## zachary908

Here is a picture of Nick's Nurrii 'Mutated'

Hope you don't mind, Nick!


----------



## orchidman

Didn't know you meant a mutated one. 

Most of the ones I found on google were kind I brown. 

Even the one you posted of nicks is kind of bronze on some of the leaves. And also it has darker green foliage for the most part. I think something fighter would look better.


----------



## AquaStudent

I love that mutated nurri! That's exactly the kind of plant i've been looking for.

Also, Florida Sunrise crypt is another cool one


----------



## orchidman

I agree it's an awesome plant but not right for this tank


----------



## orchidman

im on the hunt for a good cheap refractometer guys. if anybody knows of a good cheap one, let me know please!


----------



## orchidman

not much is goin on with this. i transferred all the otos to the 29g... except 1! stupid oto wont let me catch him! lol once i transfer him, im bumping the co2 up!

still stuff onsale in my FS thread im if i sell one or two mores things i can buy my refractometer  so buy people buy!

the plants in my emersed setup are growing and transitioning well


----------



## orchidman

wow! i totally thought that i had posted this. sheesh! now i have to post it again (

anyways. i did a waterchange and maintanence today. trimmed everything real low.

for the ludwigia repens, when i planted it originally, i spaced it way to far apart, so i yanked the whole thing and planted the tops. because the bottoms were not so hot. turns out alot more had pinholes then i though. so i just planted the good stuff. because i planted them alot tighter, it looks like there is alot less! but it will grow and i can replant the trimmings, so its all good. on the pluss side, i threw the ratty bottoms into the emersed, so they should be growing in there to sell 

for the bacopa monnieri, i trimmed it down to like 2" and replanted a few tops to ill in. but its gonna be great  the tops i threw in the emersed setup, and BOY are there ALOT! must be like 40 stems that i cut! probably more like 50!!

for the ludwigia red, i yanked the whole thing up and planted them closer together, and also got rid of the ugly bottoms, so there also seems to be less of this. but, i put the bottoms in the emersed so i should have a bunch to sell of that soon too 

for the staurogyne repens, i trimmed it the other day and replanted the tops, and today i just replanted the pieces that had floated up/ 

i got an RAOk the other day from robert, it was supposed to be pgostemon erectus, but there was a mix up and i ended up with Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides. which is awesome BTW!

so i got to thinking, why dont i use some of that hydrocotyl to put behin and around the rocks and let it creep a little, because its the smallest hydrocotyl with leaves dime sized and its supposed to stay low. cant wait6 

Buut, i got a question for y'all! should i put the hydrocotyl in there and take out the anubias(soon to be crypt)? or should i put it in there and replace the anubias with a nice crypt?

im leaving the anubias in there for now, but i want an answer!


----------



## orchidman

Here is a quick and dirty pic it's. Nothing special right now but I have. It hopes! 

The hydrocotyl needs to grow in and he replanted. Same with just about everything else!

I ended up taking the anubias out and can't decide wether or not I should put a crypt where it was. Or if I should just let the hydrocotyl be the star. 










And by the way, just found out my co2 is empty!!! Why now??? This is legit the worst time for t to happen!! I have 0$ like totally broke and now I need co2!! Grr


----------



## orchidman

here are some pics of the new emersed plants. some of them wont be easy to id yet, because they arent growing upright in the pics. but they are growing upright now and ill get and ill get a pic later of the ones needed.

this is the list i was supposed to get...


1 x Golf Ball of Utricularia graminifolia
20+ x Heteranthera zosterfolia (Stargrass)
3 x Polygonum sp 'Sao Paulo'
2 x Hydrocotyle sp (Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides)
7 x Hygro sp 'Bold'
2 x Bacopa salzmannii
2 x Rotala ramosior
12+ x Lysimachia nummularia (Creeping Jenny)
Misc. extras

and then from zach im not sure what he sent. so he iwll have to pick out his and ID them. thanks for helping!!


i know what these are..

Hygro bold, creeping jenny, and heteranthera zosterifolia


DSC_0127.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

creeping jenny


DSC_0129.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

riccia


DSC_0130.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

hydroctyl sibthorpioides


DSC_0131.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

i need IDS on these

bacopa lanigera? (from zach im positive)


DSC_0132.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0135.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr




DSC_0133.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr



DSC_0136.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0137.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

small UG patch, unknown crypt that melted and is coming back, and what might be bacopa salzmannii?



DSC_0138.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

THANK!!


----------



## nonconductive

nice plants bob


----------



## orchidman

hanks damon! 

any IDs are great!


----------



## nonconductive

i see what looks like tiger hygro and bacopa lanigera


----------



## cableguy69846

It all looks good man.:biggrin:


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> i see what looks like tiger hygro and bacopa lanigera


i think its hygro bold.


----------



## nonconductive

you sure? i have both emersed.


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> you sure? i have both emersed.


Not positive. That came in a box that was supposed to contain Hygro bold. And it's the only Hygro looking thing that came, do that's why I'm guessing. Maybe it's Hygro tiger. I'll label it as that


----------



## orchidman

if anyone has IDs that would be appreciated


----------



## orchidman

finally got some co2 so im good to go now


----------



## AquaStudent

woohoo!


----------



## orchidman




----------



## zachary908

Hey, Bob!

Here you go! 

Bacopa Lanigera









Persicaria Kawagoneum









Diodia Virginiana









Rotala species.. likely Rotala sp. 'Gia Lai'









Oh, and that Hygro you have labeled as 'Tiger' is likely 'Bold' (sorry for the poor photo) I'll get a better on if need be.

Here is a picture of my Emersed Hygrophila 'Bold'


----------



## orchidman

thanks zach!!

here are pics of what i thought was hygro bold. but when i took pics, i realized there are two different types of plant in this section. maybe three. here are three pics, IDS on each would be great!

*1*

DSC_0175.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

*2*


DSC_0176.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

*3*


DSC_0177.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


and this one needs ID as well

*4*


DSC_0178.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## zachary908

Did I send you those ones?

Picture one looks like a persicaria, but not sure what one... EDIT picture one is Persicaria 'Sao paulo'

Picture two might by hygro tiger. It's definitely not bold

Picture three looks to be the same plant as picture one.. although slight leaf variation.. 

Not sure on picture four.


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> Did I send you those ones?
> 
> Picture one looks like a persicaria, but not sure what one...
> 
> Picture two might by hygro tiger. It's definitely not bold
> 
> Picture three looks to be the same plant as picture one.. although slight leaf variation.. Do you have any polyspermas? Maybe that is what this plant it.. a Hygrophila Polysperma variant.
> 
> Not sure on picture four.


none of those 4 are from you. 

thanks for the IDs! im going to start a thread and get other opinions too. 


by the way, on your persicaria kawagopneum, do the leaves have a little dark colored mark on the middle of each leaf? because mine does and its so cool!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> none of those 4 are from you.
> 
> thanks for the IDs! im going to start a thread and get other opinions too.
> 
> 
> by the way, on your persicaria kawagopneum, do the leaves have a little dark colored mark on the middle of each leaf? because mine does and its so cool!


Did you see my edit?

Yup, pretty neat, huh?


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> Did you see my edit?
> 
> Yup, pretty neat, huh?


just did! thanks a bunch zach!  im going to start a thread for the remaining 3.

is this the sao paolo that you said you wanted some of eventually?

it seems like the sender forgot to add the ramosior though  i forgot before, but realized today.  that was the plant i wanted most.


----------



## Centromochlus

If I remember correctly, all Persicaria sp. have a dot in the middle of the leaf, but it's just much more prominent with Persicaria 'kawagoeanum'. 

#3 looks more like Hygrophila polysperma 'sunset'.


----------



## zachary908

AzFishKid said:


> If I remember correctly, all Persicaria sp. have a dot in the middle of the leaf, but it's just much more prominent with Persicaria 'kawagoeanum'.
> 
> #3 looks more like Hygrophila polysperma 'sunset'.


I think phillip is right on picture three..

I ID'd it as polysperma at first, and then I edited it. lol Should have went with my gut feeling.


----------



## orchidman

phal I-hsin Sunflower


DSC_0126.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0121.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0118.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0116.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0114.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0113.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0112.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0111.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0110.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0109.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0108.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> just did! thanks a bunch zach!  im going to start a thread for the remaining 3.
> 
> is this the sao paolo that you said you wanted some of eventually?
> 
> it seems like the sender forgot to add the ramosior though  i forgot before, but realized today.  that was the plant i wanted most.


I actually got two stems of Sao Paulo from CardinalTetra, so I should be good.


----------



## orchidman

AzFishKid said:


> If I remember correctly, all Persicaria sp. have a dot in the middle of the leaf, but it's just much more prominent with Persicaria 'kawagoeanum'.
> 
> #3 looks more like Hygrophila polysperma 'sunset'.


that is just the coolest thing! i love the dot!

i just went over and looked, and the plants grew a bit since i took the pics, and there is no mistaking that number 2 and 3 are different. i think polysperma is correct. thanks phil!!



zachary908 said:


> I think phillip is right on picture three..
> 
> I ID'd it as polysperma at first, and then I edited it. lol Should have went with my gut feeling.


that was my gut feeling as well


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> I actually got two stems of Sao Paulo from CardinalTetra, so I should be good.


nice! i actually really like this stem! im becoming a freak for rare-ish thing. uh oh!


----------



## orchidman

any ID help for these?



DSC_0178.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


hygro tiger??

DSC_0176.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## orchidman

*yayyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

Im so excited!! i just found my first ever flowers!!!!! i dont think they are open yet though. they are in my emersed tank, and the plant is _Persicara 'Kawagoneum'_ SOO EXCITED!!!! pics coming!


----------



## orchidman

here are the pics  

_Persicaria_ 'Kawagoneum'


DSC_0263.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

can you see the flower coming?


DSC_0265.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

2 flowers on this one!

DSC_0268.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

top down of the whole pot


DSC_0269.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr



DSC_0270.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


_Persicaria_ 'Sao Paulo'


DSC_0274.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0276.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

_Lysimachia nummularia _


DSC_0278.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

_Bacopa lanigera_


DSC_0280.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0282.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0284.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## zachary908

Looks like the plants are doing well for you, Bob!


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> Looks like the plants are doing well for you, Bob!


yep! im going to trim them soon, as i might be making a trade. if i dont make a trade, ill prune and replant the stems.


----------



## cableguy69846

That P. Kagwblahblahblah looks awesome in its emergent form. Nice job on the flowers.


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> That P. Kagwblahblahblah looks awesome in its emergent form. Nice job on the flowers.


thanks! i really love kagwblablahblkablallalala!! :iamwithst

i just found out that those are just the stalks with a bunch of tiny buds, the flowers will open off of it


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> thanks! i really love kagwblablahblkablallalala!! :iamwithst
> 
> i just found out that those are just the stalks with a bunch of tiny buds, the flowers will open off of it


Lol. So there are going to be a couple of clusters of flowers?


----------



## orchidman

yep   i think. haha


----------



## zachary908

Correct.

Here is one that is just starting to open.


----------



## orchidman

Nice! I can't wait!!!


----------



## AquaStudent

How's the SW tank doing?


----------



## orchidman

AquaStudent said:


> How's the SW tank doing?


goin good  i guess. haha! i just got a refractometer today, so i can make sure my salinity stays good. since i restarted the tank, ciatoms have taken over again. i cant wait for them to just leave already! lol. :hihi: the glass was absolutely covered, and either im getting used to it, or the diatoms are fading some :icon_lol: hopefully the later!

my parameters are good, so im ready to att a cleanup crew. but im broke so idk how soon ill get a cleanup crew... unless people buy stuff from my FS thread!!! :help:

and yeah, thats pretty much it


----------



## orchidman

oh, and i want to get a small powerhead for the reef. or a small external pump instead. the maxijet isnt doing so great. the way its changeable for different featers makes it leak with the slightest tap, and it scares the pants off me.... i actually dreamed last night that it leaked! lol!

so if anyone know of a good cheap small powerhead or external pump, let me know!!


----------



## AquaStudent

hmm...well you could try robbing a bank for $$$. That'll allow you to buy a clean up crew. you just better make sure you don't get caught 

Then again you could just sell more on your FS thread lol. I did my part  Everybody he's a great seller! Buy his stuffz!


----------



## orchidman

AquaStudent said:


> hmm...well you could try robbing a bank for $$$. That'll allow you to buy a clean up crew. you just better make sure you don't get caught
> 
> Then again you could just sell more on your FS thread lol. I did my part  Everybody he's a great seller! Buy his stuffz!


haha robbing a bank is a good idea, to be honest! :iamwithst

yeah there ya go! y'all are slacking! aqua did his part! :hihi:

im talking to zach on facebook and now there are a bunch of corals i wanna get, but im too broke for them too!


----------



## AquaStudent

well in the meantime can we get pics of all the setups?


----------



## orchidman

Meh I guess so. Lol! Of I get my school done tomorrow.  I'll try! I won't log on until I'm done. Lol. 

The 10g is slow on growth because I didn't have co2 (an therefore light) for the first 3 days after the super heavy trim I just did. And some of the ludwigia repens is melting so I don't have much :/

Emersed setups are doing great! Glosso will be ready to sell soon. The bacopa IS ready to sell. Along with the persicaria 'kawagoneum'. Everything else is growing great. The ug I go is starting to throw runners and everything else is growing good. 

I have two mosses that I will need Ids on. They are both emersed. 

I finally have my rotala ramosior!!!!!  I'm so happy! 

The only other one is he 29g the smaller albino BN just died I think the angel bullied him. Other than that things are good. I want to get some tetras or something because the hatchets stay at the top and for the most part all the fish are colored the same. It needs color!


----------



## jkan0228

Lol it's midnight and youre still up?? Finish your school work bro! And then some bad ass pics so I can be amazed.


----------



## orchidman

Yeah haha. Idk why I stay up so late! I still gotta shower too! I'm actually doing chem right now. Almost done though. 

Oh yes! I'll be sure to amaze you with these awesome pictures!!! Oh wait, you probably meant pictures of the tank stuff... Never mind :/


----------



## jkan0228

Lol any pics will do! Just finish your hw first. Lol


----------



## orchidman

Lol! I'm logging off until I'm don't tomorrow. Cya guys! I expect my emails to be blown up cuz you guys comments here so much!


----------



## Robotponys

Did you never wake up?  lol This tank looks great!


----------



## AquaStudent

here's an email for you

I wanted to let you know that I'm selling my paintball c02 setup 

How's the salty tank doing?


----------



## orchidman

Robotponys said:


> Did you never wake up?  lol This tank looks great!


haha! to be honest, i never actually got time to take pics 

i did a WC saturday and cleaned the glass. and spur of the moment, i squirted some H2O2 on some of the stuff that had BBA and hair algae. and it worked. but i got some melted leaves on plants. i did it again sunday with alot more and the tank sparkles now  but some of the plants are melting  oh well, they will grow back though!





AquaStudent said:


> here's an email for you
> 
> I wanted to let you know that I'm selling my paintball c02 setup
> 
> How's the salty tank doing?



an email for me?

your selling it  thats sad! you should use it!!

salty tank is doing good. nothings changed. i need to top it off though. im getting a powerhead to replace the noisy pump that has lily pipes on it. the pump is a maxi-jet 600 and it just scares the crap out of me and on several occasions started leaking from being bumped, so its just not worth it for me. 

anyways. im trading some emersed plants for the powerhead, but i lost the guys address and was supposed to send them monday. i sent him a text monday morning saying i needed the address again and still havent gotten an address :\ hopefully i can ship tomorrow


----------



## orchidman

my diodia virginiana is flowering!!! it has a pretty white bud i cant wait till it opens!


----------



## AquaStudent

orchidman said:


> my diodia virginiana is flowering!!! it has a pretty white bud i cant wait till it opens!


Awesome! Pics when it opens


----------



## orchidman

Yay! Someone actually follows my journal! Thanks. 

And of course I'll get pics! Just for you!


----------



## AquaStudent

orchidman said:


> Yay! Someone actually follows my journal! Thanks.
> 
> And of course I'll get pics! Just for you!


Not for me...for the WORLD chico!!!!

Is there caffeine in iced tea? Because I have absolutely no other reason why I'd be wide awake at 12:30 in the morning looking up chaos theory textbooks and emailing my physics professor random questions. ahh I'm hijacking your thread with a caffeine high!

Anyway a side track to hijack your thread once more. This is a really cool fractals animation...I hope I get to take a class in fractals next semester!

http://vimeo.com/18479108


----------



## orchidman

random hijacking is the life of this thread! Keep it. Coming!

And NOOOO!! pics are only for you, since your actually following. 

Yes iced tea usually has caffeine. roud:


----------



## nonconductive

wow bob those pics are excellent!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> my diodia virginiana is flowering!!! it has a pretty white bud i cant wait till it opens!


Yup, it's a pretty neat looking flower actually! Congratulations, Bob. Sorry I haven't posted much, I've been wicked busy with my project.


----------



## AquaStudent

orchidman said:


> yes iced tea usually has caffeine. roud:


that explains everything!!!


----------



## orchidman

Thanks Damon!! Its so easy when there isn't water between you and the plants! 

Thanks zach!! I'll upload pics when it opens the whole way. That diodia Virginians has a white flower bud too! Looks like it will open soon! I'll gets pics when they are both open. Oooh this secret project, I wanna knowwwww


Haha sure does aqua!


----------



## AquaStudent

bump? for pictures?

Also, I'm hijacking for a sec. Bob would you please check out my newest video. I'm trying to win the GroupbuyLEDs contest so I can do an awesome DIY LED hood on my 5g. Please "like" it 



Video

and I demand pics! NOW NOW NOW NOW! *stomps foot


----------



## orchidman

just liked it!

sorry no pics for now, im sick with a massive sore thraot and a headache. ii can barely talk. and i have homework 

but i cant give you a quick update.. 

for the nano reef, i just got my powerhead so i removed the lilypipes and the flow is alot higher. almost too high. i scraped the galss and it loks good. i just want these stupid diatoms to go away!!

i was cleaning the lily pipes today and i got the pipe cleaner stuck in the first bend of the lily (( its stuck hard! and as i was trying to get it out, the wire broke, so now i have the top of a pipe cleaner stuck in my lily pipe and i have no idea how to get it out!


----------



## crazydaz

Needle-nose pliers, maybe, if they'll fit. It may be your only option. Sucks that it had to happen to you when you aren't feeling well either.


----------



## defiesexistence

orchidman said:


> i was cleaning the lily pipes today and i got the pipe cleaner stuck in the first bend of the lily (( its stuck hard! and as i was trying to get it out, the wire broke, so now i have the top of a pipe cleaner stuck in my lily pipe and i have no idea how to get it out!


Tweezers, if those are too short, feeding/planting tongs, (little) drain pipe snake. Did you try running it to pressure it out? An air compressor would work, but I have no idea how the lily pipe would take it.

Go and breathe on people in public if you want to derive a small amount of satisfaction from making people jump out of their skins. Not really, get off TPT, do your homework and take a nap. It's good for you, I promise. Drink tea, eat some extra spicy pho to burn the bug out of you, and get better, because we're pic-starved.


----------



## orchidman

It's too stuck for and tweezers or anything. I true blowing it out and that sure didn't work! I tried oil to help I come out, when the plastic puller thing was still attached, but that's when it broke. 

Thanks I'll go get some tea


----------



## orchidman

So I went down and decided to try to get it out again. And the bell of the pipe home :'( :'( :'( I didn't do anything with excessive force and no banging shaking or wiggling was happening, a piece of the bell just kin of fell off. Wow. My day has officially been ruined! :'( words cannot describe how sucky I feel right now!


----------



## AquaStudent

I'm sorry to hear that... :/ I think you should listen to Defiesexistance's advice.

Just let it be and address the problem when you're settled and 100%


----------



## defiesexistence

:icon_sad: Sorry to hear that Bob! Lily pipes aren't cheap (though they should be).

I feel like fire could be an answer if your lily pipes are glass. If you lit a small stick on fire, let it burn for a little while, and blew it out, you'll have an ember on the tip so that you can melt the pipecleaner down smaller. Watch the oil carefully though. The aesthetics may be further diminished, but the function should be restored.... All right, it's ridiculous, but it could work... when you're better.


----------



## orchidman

It's already broken on the bell so it's pretty much a list cause. Even if I get it out I'll still have a broken lily pipe. The intake broke a while ago too and I connected the broken pieces with tubing. But I think with the bell broken I could still run it fine, idk of its worth using if both are broken though.


----------



## orchidman

feeling better finally! but i cant talk! haha.its like a low raspy voice. haha "im you father" roud:

im doing homework, so no pics, but im bore3d to lets liven this thread up and talk about something irrelevant! 

my emersed plants are doing super awesome! my ramosior is growing and im soooooo happy! its my favorite plant  i was away for the weekend on a church retreat and we went skiing the last day, it was awesome and i LOVE skiing now  by the end of the da (first time skiing evver) i had gone on everything but black diamond. anyways, because i was away, i missed the diodia virginiana's flower!

here is a plant list for my emersed setups...

Bacopa Lanigera
Bacopa monnieri
Glossostigma elatinoides
Hemianthus micranthemoides OR Hemianthis callitrichoides (not sure which, it came in a package and hasnt started growing enough to tell)
Heteranthera zosterifolia
Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides
Hygrophylla 'Tiger'
Hygrophylla pinnatifida
Ludwigia 'Red'
Ludwigia repens
Lysimachia nummularia
Nesaea triflora
Persicaria 'Kawagoneum'
Persicaria 'Sao Paulo'
Rotala colorata
*Rotala ramosior*
Staurogyne repens (tropica 049)
Unknown Moss #1
Unkown Moss #2
Utricularia gramminifolia


thats all emersersed! im my 10g all i have is....
Bacopa monnieria
Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides
Hygrophylla pinnatifida
Ludwigia 'Red'
Ludwigia repens
Staurgoyne repens

SHAMELESS PLUG! Everybody go a buy some plants from me! right now i have Persicaria 'Kawagoneum' and Bacopa monnieri. but ill have more up later so BUY STUFFFF


----------



## Chlorophile

On what page can I see tank shots?


----------



## Chlorophile

Woop nvm I found it!
looks good man!


----------



## orchidman

haha thanks! if you go to page 141, you can see a quick iphone pic of the tank right after the massive trim. here is a picture that i grabbed off my flickr of from before i trimmed


DSC_0129.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## orchidman

trimmed some stuff from my emersed setup today, but i forgot to take an after picture 


DSC_0326.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

*ROTALA RAMOSIOR <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3*


DSC_0327.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## 150EH

The tank looks nice, is that low Fe glass, there is something about the glass or light that makes it look really clean, nice.


----------



## orchidman

my tank? its a standard rimmed 10 gallon tank. got it used from somebody else actually! i cleaned the glass before this picture, maybe thats it?


----------



## AquaStudent

Pics look great Bob! Get an after the trim pic up when you get a chance


----------



## orchidman

nothings changed really, the persicaria is just not shading everything. ill get an iphone pic before bed


----------



## cableguy69846

That emersed tank looks good man.:icon_smil


----------



## orchidman

Thanks man!


----------



## orchidman

Guess what I just found a flower on!!

That right! My glosso!!










Sorry it's a terrible picture. The flower I realized when I was taking a picture was already closing. And it hard to get my hand into the tank with my iPod touch. So the picture is terrible! Sorry! I don't know how some people can have awesome pictures from their iPhone but I can't get anything decent on my iPod touch. My iPod touch is the newest generation too!

Volleyball season officially started this week so I have practice everyday. So I won't neon nearly as much as I used to. 

Here is a quick update. In the ten gallon things aren't doing so hot. I forgot to dose this week and it's kind of late to start dosing in the middle of the week (right?) or should I start dosing even though the week is almost over? The co2 is doing good. He bacopa monnieri is growing good albeit slower than normal, but I did cut it back to like 1" tall. The ludwigia red is melting to some odd reason. The ludwigia repens about all melted away.  the Hygro pinnafatidadaadadadadadaaaa melted away but is slowly coming back. The stay rogue repens is doing EXCELLENT! The growth is healthy and bright green. And the hydrocotyl subl-whatever is doing great! Starting to creep in front of the rocks like I want!!  so that's 2 things that arent really really ugly. The same and rocks and glass are getting some diatoms and idk what they are from. ( ill get a quick iPod picture before bed if I remember. 

If anyone has some of the plants I have in the 10g that aren't doing hot, let me know! I'll probably have to find more of the ludwigias because I doubt I could get big bushes with the few stems I have left. 

The reef is doing good. It's cycled and there are diatoms everywhere! And in pissed off at them and sick of them! Could I just use h2o2 to kill the diatoms? I do t have any critters yet. It's time to introduce a cleanup crew. By I'm broke. So it will have to wait 

The emersed tanks are doing awesome! The glosso has 2 flowers like I said! And the other plants are growing awesome! 

A week ago I emailed some friends of ours who own a landscaping company. I emailed about gettin a job with them this season. They said they already hired a teen do they normally wouldn't hire me (i soon found out that other teen was my best friend!) but she said because of my career interests, that her husband would like to call me. I'm not exactly sure what that means but I hope it means I can have a job!! That was maybe a week ago and nobody called yet. But he is a pilot so i should just be more patient. I hope I get it!


----------



## orchidman




----------



## AquaStudent

Even with the melting the 10g is looking pretty good. Idk about the h2o2 for diatoms but I guess as long as you don't kill off your nitrifying bacteria you're shiny! You don't have animals to worry about just yet. A Cuc would be helpful too I'm sure.

Congrats on the flowers and good luck with the volleyball.


----------



## orchidman

Thanks! I can't even stand to look at it! The 10g is so empty. It's gonna be a while before it looks decent too, because I dont have modu to just go buy plants.


----------



## AquaStudent

That just gielves you the opportunity to play with the hardscape and use that to define an Aquascape than a plant focus. It'll just mean it'll lOok that much better when you get plants


----------



## orchidman

AquaStudent said:


> That just gielves you the opportunity to play with the hardscape and use that to define an Aquascape than a plant focus. It'll just mean it'll lOok that much better when you get plants


im broke  haha! :help: im not fond of the rock in the back and the large rock on the right side. and i cant really just buy more and i dont have any left outside. i was thinking of going all plants for a while, but im not sure how that would look now.


----------



## AquaStudent

Take a Walk or a weekend hike. I'm sure you could find something. Pa has some nice geology


----------



## orchidman

I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## AquaStudent

orchidman said:


> I'll keep my eyes open.


That's a good idea especially if you're going to be walking around...otherwise you could end up with a broken nose


----------



## orchidman

Touché! That wouldn't be pretty


----------



## orchidman

Of course the weekend I go away, my. Co2 is empty! Grr. I have home to diatoms all over ((((( I can't get more co2 until Wednesday. 

I won an raok for some RCS and they were shipped today. So I should have them Tuesday or Wednesday. 

How do they do with ferts and co2? 

I'm really annoyed about these diatoms! I'm going to try treating with h2o2 again. I'll do it right this time, instead of just squirting some in. And I'm going to try to do it before the shrimp get here. 

All of my ludwigia repens is gone. And I only have a few salvageable stems of ludwigia Red left


----------



## AquaStudent

are you sure it's not just another flare up from post cycling?


----------



## orchidman

Why do you think it would flare up? This tank has been cycled for 2-3 years. Would it still flare up after that long?


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> Why do you think it would flare up? This tank has been cycled for 2-3 years. Would it still flare up after that long?


You could be causing mini cycles by dumping h2o2 in there constantly.  I would say just leave it, my shrimp make quick work of algae they will graze it off. Do you ever test your tank too see what everything is at? What size bulb do you have over the tank? It seems pretty bright. 

What plants are you looking for?


----------



## orchidman

I gotcha! I didn't know h2o2 would do that! It's probably from that then, along with no co2 for a few days. 

I'll let it go then. I'm only getting about 20 shrimp so it's not a lot. 

I don't have any money right now, but I need ludwigia repens and 'Red'


----------



## orchidman

The light is two 13w CFLs


----------



## orchidman

Just got some DHG and what looks like java moss, to put in my emersed setup. 

Anyone know the best way to play DHG?


----------



## AquaStudent

orchidman said:


> Just got some DHG and what looks like java moss, to put in my emersed setup.
> 
> Anyone know the best way to play DHG?


to play DHG? I'd say with a ball. Use one of those small rubber playground balls. If you use a basketball or something larger and heavier like that it will easily crush the poor little guys.


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> Just got some DHG and what looks like java moss, to put in my emersed setup.
> 
> Anyone know the best way to play DHG?


Put it in it's own tub, you will thank me later. It has eaten my glosso and hydrocotlyle sp. japan And I started with one 1x1" patch shoved in a corner (literally in the corner, smashed in there, pressed up against the wall) and it has taken over a 12x7 container


----------



## orchidman

Got it! Thanks. Should I plant each piece individually? Or I'm clumps? Or just through it in?


----------



## orchidman

The RCS are here. Yay! I need help though!!! Thy are acclimating now and look happy and healthy. But in the bag they came in is Insane amounts of duckweed and snails! And also some hornwort or something. There are lots of visible babies, so I know there must be tons in the plants. 

HOW DO I GET THE SHRIMP IN THE TANK WITHOUT THE DUCKWEED AND SNAILS?!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> The RCS are here. Yay! I need help though!!! Thy are acclimating now and look happy and healthy. But in the bag they came in is Insane amounts of duckweed and snails! And also some hornwort or something. There are lots of visible babies, so I know there must be tons in the plants.
> 
> HOW DO I GET THE SHRIMP IN THE TANK WITHOUT THE DUCKWEED AND SNAILS?!


Tweezers and time man. That is the only way to do it well.


----------



## AquaStudent

you could put them into an empty tank then remove all the plants. eventually all the shrimp will be lose in the aquarium then you can move them again.

I hope i'm not too late to provide any potentially helpful input :/


----------



## orchidman

Yeah a little late, but I did figure it out. I put them in a bowl and put that bowl in a large pan. Then I slowly added more water until the bowl overflowed. And all the duckweed overflowed the top and all I had to worry about were the snails. 

I think there are three berries females! And one has a saddle!


----------



## AquaStudent

awesome!

that sounds like a good method too! As long as it get's the job done.

When you get the chance please post pictures of the new friends.


----------



## orchidman

Sure thing. The tank is sooo ugly right now I can't even bare to look at it! There's algae all over the walls that it will be difficult to get a half decent picture. 

Went to get the co2 filled last night and they said it had an airbubble or something, so he filled it as much as he could for free. And im supposed to use it up and hopefully the bubble will be gone when it filled next.

Anybody remember when I told you guys I much be able to get a job this spring and summer at a landscaping business our "friends" own? Well he called me Tuesday and basically said he would like to have me work for him but we need to meet and talk and finalize some things  that meeting is today, hope it goes well!


----------



## nonconductive

howd the meeting go bob?


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> howd the meeting go bob?



good! :biggrin: i got the job for now, but we are going to see how I do, so its basically like im under observation, ill still get paid and stuff but if Wan decides im either not efficient enough, or i just dont fit with his crew, then ill have to find a new job, but if he likes me, then im golden  Wan apparently is a fast paced no-nonsense kind of guy. but he is also very knowledgeable and ill be able to learn ALOT so im stoked! i just really hope it works well in the end! but i have the job. 

The owner (who we kind of know) said that if things work out he would like to have it so i come back each year to work :icon_lol: so i really hope it goes well!


----------



## sewingalot

I've been lurking more than posting, but I had to come out to say:

CONGRATULATIONS ON THE JOB!


----------



## orchidman

sewingalot said:


> I've been lurking more than posting, but I had to come out to say:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS ON THE JOB!


thanks Sara!!! :icon_lol: glad to know i can always count on one person at least lurking  youve inspired me to try and get pictures this weekend  they wont be pretty though! :help:


----------



## sewingalot

Pretty is as pretty does.  I often say for every poster there is 50 lurkers. Please pm me if you get pictures up, I may get distracted and don't want to miss algae shots!


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> I've been lurking more than posting, but I had to come out to say:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS ON THE JOB!


x2 bob


----------



## AquaStudent

sewingalot said:


> CONGRATULATIONS ON THE JOB!


x3 Bob!


----------



## orchidman

sewingalot said:


> Pretty is as pretty does.  I often say for every poster there is 50 lurkers. Please pm me if you get pictures up, I may get distracted and don't want to miss algae shots!


I sure will! Hopefully tomorrow I'll get some pictures for you  its just mainly diatoms, but I heard that they might not be classified as an algae anymore. Do you know anything about that? I figure if anyone knows, it would be you!

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## orchidman

Well I didn't get pictures today  I didn't really get anything done but dishes, planting DHG in the emersed, and practicing my guitar. 

So when I do a water change ( tomorrow if I have time, it's a busy day) ill get your pictures. 

I'm starting to get bored with this scale. The hardscape really isn't cutting it for me. I still want to attempt a nice dutch scape though. 

I'm on the hunt for inspiration, So POST SOME INSPIRATION FOR ME If you come across it!


----------



## Bahugo

Congrats on the job Bob!


----------



## orchidman

thanks rich! im going to try and take pics right now, i had a super busy weekend! and this week is going to be crazy too! i have volleyball everyday. and a tournament thursday, and the first game friday. and then friday there is also a STELLAR KART concert at my church, im so excited!! if you dont know who they are, google them!!


----------



## AquaStudent

Googled. They sound really good! A mix of Relient K with a hint of New Found Glory or something like that.

Should be a great concert!


----------



## orchidman

I really like them! They came to our church 2 years ago and were awesome. This year their covers are supposed to be really good too! The covers are finding favour and me in motion. So it's gong to be a great concert! I'm excited!!


----------



## orchidman

Everyone go look at my acuario de rio ***** journal for an update!!!


----------



## orchidman

here is a teaser shot of the shrimp photos i took tonight 


edit (1 of 1)-4 by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## jkan0228

Sexy photo man! All your pictures are so bright too. Very nice


----------



## AquaStudent

awesome shot!


----------



## orchidman

Thanks!!!! This one might be the best one I have out the who knows how man I took!

I like bright pictures


----------



## crazydaz

:thumbsup: Nice shot, Bob!! Love the hydrocotyle!!


----------



## orchidman

thanks!! its hydrocotyle sibthorpioides


----------



## orchidman

here are the pictures. sorry sara, i had a chance to clean up the algae, but didn thave a chance to take pictures before ( anyways here are the pictures

these are my first shrimp pictures in a while, so they are terrible, im sorry!

im running out of ferts  i need to buy some soon....im currently dosing EI with Sunday, teusday,thrusday-1/8tsp kno3 1/32tsp kh2po4. and monday,wednesday,friday-1/32 csm+b

i cleaned up all the algae, did a WC and i added some P. 'kawagoneum' to float in the tank and suck up any extra nutrients, to try and keep algae away. all the ludwigias in the tank melted (( i think soon i will plant a new glosso carpet now that i know how to plant it correctly.

FTS


DSC_0010.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

stauro took a small hit from the algae

DSC_0011.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

I LOVE BUBBLLLLEES!


edit (1 of 1)-4 by orchidman10, on Flickr




DSC_0019.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


juvie


DSC_0032.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0037.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0041.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr



some diatoms in the nano reef are turning red and dying!!! 


DSC_0055.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## sewingalot

orchidman said:


> I sure will! Hopefully tomorrow I'll get some pictures for you  its just mainly diatoms, but I heard that they might not be classified as an algae anymore. Do you know anything about that? I figure if anyone knows, it would be you!
> 
> Thanks everyone!!!


Actually, I do. There is an argument that they are really photosynthesizing protists. But just like most science, there is still a lot of debate on the subject. Right now they are classified under the phylum of Chrysophyta. I tend to agree that they are more protist like than algae like in terms of movement and observation. But I ain't no scientist. 



orchidman said:


> here is a teaser shot of the shrimp photos i took tonight
> 
> 
> edit (1 of 1)-4 by orchidman10, on Flickr


Gorgeous photography! If you are ever in this area, bring your camera for some Glamour shots of my tanks.  And how could you kill algae? So sad! LOL


----------



## orchidman

Interesting. How does it do photosynthesis if its not green ( green comes from chlorophyll right?) and isn't chlorophyll needed for photosynthesis?

I sure will! Who knows maybe I will be up there sometime. Both my moms parents were from your area and she has cousins there I think too. Charleston, Oceana, and Huntington is where she says her parents were from. 

Sorry!! Please forgive me! If I ever get some interesting algae I'll send it to you! Now if I only knew what I did to kill it!!


----------



## orchidman

So I'm considering tearing down the nano reef and doing a nature aquarium with some lowlight easy plants. Maybe java fern some anubias, we'll see. But the key here is low maintainence and just a tank I can enjoy. 

But I've invested so much time and money into the reef that I'm not sure what I want to do. I haven't gotten any cleanup crew or anything yet, because I haven't had a chance. So I'm not sure if I'll like it a lot more when I do, or if I'll just not be happy with it and the. Have it suffer because I'm not in love with it.


----------



## Bahugo

A reef is an expensive project too maintain if you are not fully happy with it. Just make a smart decision, if you keep it are you going too want too maintain it with all the bells and whistles? 

A reef gone bad is an ugly tank, not saying that towards you Bob, just saying when I see pics of reef tanks where it isn't really a concern too the owner and they go downhill they aren't pretty.


----------



## orchidman

I totally understand you! And that's what I don't want, an ugly tank in just afraid that if I tear it down, I'm going to regret it. Because I remember when setting it up how excited I was and stuff. and I don't want to just waste the cycle. 

I think I've decided though. I think I'll tear it down. Then keep the stuff so I can set it up whenever I want to. But also I have no money to set it up planted the way I'd like. So maybe I'll swap it out for my 10g.


----------



## AquaStudent

well if you're going to have the tank just sitting there why not just keep the filter going. It's not like it's going to hurt anything. Perhaps when you get some money this summer and can start improving it more you'll find that passion you initially felt.


----------



## orchidman

maybe ill do that actually! its not like i have the cash to switch over now, but i dont have the cash to add anything, so ill just let it stay doing whatever its doing until later


----------



## AquaStudent

Any updates Bob?


----------



## orchidman

not really, lol! things have been pretty stagnant growing a little bit and algae is mostly being kept off. i need more ferts, but i have no money, so im kind of stuck. the shrimp are healthy one died randomly, but the rest are doing great, i found another thats berried and a few more addled and i think one of the females hatched hers.

oh, and im selling some plants in the swap and shop if anyone is interested! i have Persicaria 'kawagoneum', glosso, and lysmachia nnumuralia (creeping jenny). the B. lanigera is already sold out.


----------



## orchidman

Phal. lueddemanniana just got this!


edit by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## orchidman

UGLY PICTURES!!

too lazy to take any good shrimp pictures. but they are breeding like rabbits and seem to be the only thing going good about now!

to be honest, im losing interest in this tank. i kind of want to tear it down and go low tech. but then i still want to try and get it back to where i had it before the co2 mishap. but then i remember, im broke 

i threw 2 dwarf red lilies in there because they sprouted in the bottom of my emersed tank. they probably will not stay in this tank.

DSC_0042.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

CLICHE CORNER SHOT!!


DSC_0043.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

i just found a flower on my B. monnieri!! and my glosso if flowering up a storm! i just sold a bunch of B lanigera, but i spent all that money already, lol! i was going to get some barclaya longifolia from zach, but the guy who was going to buy my P/ 'kawagoneum' backed out  so now i cant


----------



## orchidman

emersed picture time!

Rotala colorata


DSC_0153.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

Hygro. pinnatifida


DSC_0151.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

unknown moss (ID anyone?)


DSC_0150.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

moss #2 (ID anyone?)


DSC_0149.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

Ludwigia 'Red'


DSC_0148.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

Flowers on Ludwigia repens


DSC_0147.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

Glosso (for sale in the SNS if you are interested!! 2x2 patch- $3)


DSC_0146.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

flower


DSC_0145.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

Bacopa monnieri flower!!!!!!!!!!


DSC_0145.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

Crypt cryspatula 'Balanse'


DSC_0143.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

ROTALA RAMOSIOR!!!!


DSC_0139.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

Diodia virginiana 


DSC_0133.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

flowers


DSC_0135.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0136.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

seed pod


DSC_0137.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## cableguy69846

Nice shots Bob. That glosso went nuts for you too, I see.:icon_smil

That first moss looks like star moss to me, but I am not certain.


----------



## orchidman

Thanks! Yeah it did great! 

Anyone else want to confirm the moss Id?


----------



## nonconductive

nice setup BOB


----------



## orchidman

thanks Nancy!!!


----------



## somewhatshocked

Always love looking at these photos. So great!


----------



## orchidman

thanks!!! checkout this bacopa! not sure what i did to get it to flower, i just waited and forgot about it! maybe yours will flower for you!


DSC_0144.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## somewhatshocked

My B. monnieri has been flowering hardcore for months! Absolutely love it.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Loving it!


----------



## orchidman

somewhatshocked said:


> My B. monnieri has been flowering hardcore for months! Absolutely love it.


has it? i cant believe i havent seen the pictures!!! i think it never flowered before because i always sell it when it gets about the height it is now, which would be before it would flower!



Da Plant Man said:


> Loving it!



thanks caton!!


----------



## orchidman

*
i really need to get rid of this eheim! its an eheim 2215 with hoses and spraybar/intake. it is missing the suction cups for the spray bar, but i rigged it with wires to hook over the edge. with quick connects and media. im looking for an eheim 2213 hopefully with lily pipes to offset the cost difference! send me a PM if you have a spare 2213, even if you dont have lily pipes! im willing to sell for $70+shipping!!! *


----------



## @[email protected]

orchidman said:


> *
> i really need to get rid of this eheim! its an eheim 2215 with hoses and spraybar/intake. it is missing the suction cups for the spray bar, but i rigged it with wires to hook over the edge. with quick connects and media. im looking for an eheim 2213 hopefully with lily pipes to offset the cost difference! send me a PM if you have a spare 2213, even if you dont have lily pipes! im willing to sell for $70+shipping!!! *


is there a reason you dont just buy the suction cups. you could get them at your lfs. there are 2 lfs near me that sell ehiem parts and tubing, call yours and find out. it would be cheaper than buying a new filter (and better than buying a smaller filter).


----------



## orchidman

haha! i need to downsize my filter, thats why im selling it. i just mentioned that idont have suction cups, because i dont want anyone to be dissapointed, if/when they receive it. roud: thanks for the tip though


----------



## orchidman

here is what im planning on doing (or similar) for the 7.5


546317_301791866565356_100002036359377_711733_1929271023_n by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## crazydaz

WOW Bob!!! I love your orchids and your immersed plants. They look so healthy!!! Every time I see threads like this, I get closer and closer to starting one of these immersed set ups myself.

Right on, Dude!!


----------



## orchidman

thanks!!! i love my emersed setup!! you have to do it!!! i absolutely love it! it lets me embrace my collectoritis (but its full now ) and still have simple cohesive aquascapes


----------



## orchidman

Hey all! just wanted to let you know that i start that landscaping job tomorrow! im excited, but somewhat nervous! 

and if anyone needs an eheim 2215, ive got one! $85 shipped


----------



## AquaStudent

I may take you up on that filter Bob. I'm looking into upgrading the filtration on my cichlid tank.

What's the first thing you're going to do when you get your first paycheck in?


----------



## orchidman

start paying for getting my truck fixed. and then maybe an orchid or bonsai or two.. or 7  im gonna start saving and piecing together my 7.5g! i only need a filter (selling the 2215 to go down to a 2213), lily pipes (found a source), manzanita, stones, and plants.

send me a pm AS roud:


----------



## AquaStudent

hey any updates?


----------



## Bahugo

hows your tanks


----------



## orchidman

Meh. Tank is looking ugly. At this point, it's just holding stuff until I can finally get a bin outside. It's UGLY


----------



## AquaStudent

How is work going? Earning that green for more aquatic green?


----------



## orchidman

AquaStudent said:


> How is work going? Earning that green for more aquatic green?


YES :D but i quit that job, because i got a job at fishing creek orchids! it pays less, but i will actually enjoy it, it will be easier, and its ORCHIDS!


----------



## AquaStudent

Nice! and no matter what someone tells you it's the money that matters not that your happy...or do I have that backwards? 

You have to do what you enjoy and find a way to make ends meet.


----------



## orchidman

Lol. At the moment, there aren't any ends to meet. Haha! And this will do both does anyone know anything about running an eBay store??


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> Lol. At the moment, there aren't any ends to meet. Haha! And this will do both does anyone know anything about running an eBay store??


Pretty sure you are too young Bob. You need too have a credit card on file if I am not mistaken.


----------



## orchidman

I'm not talking about or me. My new boss is thinkin about having me run one for him.


----------



## orchidman

This tank is finally down! I tore it up an threw the contents in a bin outside. I'm also throwing a bunch of emersed plants in the bin, because nobody wanted to buy them.


----------



## 150EH

I think running an Ebay store is really easy, it should be nothing more than entering all the items you have for sale (the hard part) and then the store is just a button where you can view all your items in one spot. You also may pay Ebay a larger fee but you get the store and auctions that never end, etc.

Nice photos!!


----------



## orchidman

Thanks!! I found a website with lots of info.


----------



## orchidman

here are some more random iris pictures....i posted some guppy photos in the fish section, check them out!


DSC_0010.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0013.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr



DSC_0014.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0015.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0016.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0017.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0018.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0019.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

AND THERES ALWAYS A FEW ORCHIDS...


DSC_0003.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0001.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------

